# 2018 Curlyproverbz-inspired Regimen Challenge



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

Greetings, ladies and gents.

Is anyone interested in participating in a challenge to build a personalized CurlyProverbz-inspired hair regimen to trial for 3+ months?

Farida, aka CurlyProverbz, was stuck at shoulder-length until she developed a regimen featuring henna, ayurvedic ingredients, teas, and oils.

She shares her recipes and growth journey on YouTube, and she has made the dry ingredients she uses available online for convenience.

Link to her products: https://bellebarorganic.com/collections/curlyproverbz-x-belle-bar-collection

One of her YouTube videos:


Let's keep this challenge simple and flexible.

Please start/join whenever you like.
Of course, we'd enjoy it were you to post every day.  However, please post at least once a month to share your experiences/progress, updates, tips, reflections, etc.
To join, please post details about the CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen you plan to start with.
What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
What products or mixes do you intend to use?
How frequently will you cleanse your hair?
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?
Anything else you'd like to share?

Rolling List of Participants, Posters, and Lurkers (last updated as of those posting by page 17 of this thread):

@Aggie
@aquajoyice
@beauti
@CICI24
@Colocha
@Daina
@DanceOnTheSkylines
@douglala
@ElevatedEnergy
@fifigirl
@gawcjw
@grownwomanaz
@Hairties
@halee_J
@Honey Bee
@Jade Feria
@jamaica68
@Jetblackhair 
@Keen
@keranikki
@kxlot79
@LadyPBC
@larry3344
@long.hair.dont.care
@MkLaShay
@mzteaze
@naturalagain2
@NaturallyATLPCH
@NCHairDiva
@Nightingale
@Nini90012
@prettywhitty
@Rozlewis
@Saludable84
@SimplyWhole
@SunkissedSiren
@tapioca_pudding
@ThatJerseyGirl
@tolly
@trueheartofgold
@weavepat
@YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

*HIGHLIGHTED RECIPES and HELP DISTILLING A CURLYPROVERBZ REGIMEN*

I will reserve this second post/space to share potential BEGINNING steps/recipes and more to-the-point videos. This because she has scores of videos and at least a dozen recipes, and as her commenters note, it's challenging to distill a regimen or know with what to begin.

I'll just keep editing this post as I understand/discover more. Your input about how this post should look is MORE than welcome. 

NOTE: Be sure to read the info beneath her videos. She often lists recipes, ingredients, measurements, helpful links, etc.​
--------------------------------------------------------​*Added Sunday October 15, 2017:
List of DIY Products CurlyProverbz Shares on YouTube (as of Oct. 15, 2017)*

Detanglers
Teas
Glosses
Masks
Oil (mixes)
Butter creams
Several of these are used for more than just one purpose/effect. For example, it appears that a tea can be used as a leave-in, as a refresher spray, as a hair strengthener applied about 5 minutes before a moisturizing deep conditioner is applied, etc. The oil can be a scalp massage oil  for stimulation of growth, a hot oil treatment, a moisturizer, etc.
*
Added Wednesday, October 11, 2017: 
CurlyProverbz's Wash Day Regimen*

For wash day, her regimen involves prepooing with her fenugreek-infused oil, detangling with (any) conditioner of choice, cleansing with one of four clay washes, applying leave-in, then applying the fenugreek-infused oil.​

-------​
*Added Sunday, October 8, 2017: 
A week of CurlyProverbz caring for her hair*


-------​*Added Saturday, December 9, 2017
@ElevatedEnergy's Shampoo Bar Recipes/Methods (Thank you! )*

Video 1: A YouTuber's video explaining the soap-bar-making process


Video 2: Demo of the soap-making process


*ElevatedEnergy notes:*
The first video will explain the SoapCalc.net website and how to come up with a formulation. The 2nd video shows her actually doing the cold soap making process. *You would add your powders at the point where she is adding her essential oils after the trace phase*.

*For the actual ingredients, it really just depends on your formulation....you have to actually go to the website and play around with plugging in oils and butters.*

For my  Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner bar you are asking about, here are my ingredients:
(Saponified oils of Castor, Safflower, Olive, Capuacu Butter & Mango Butter), Distilled water, Nupur 9 Henna, Aloe Vera Powder. Essential oils of Eucalyptus and Tea Tree.

This won't make much sense to you just by looking at the ingredients though until you actually play around with the site. Just note that in my cleansing conditioner bar, I used castor oil as my highest percentage of oil as it provides the richest lather, it is the creamiest of most oils and will provide the heaviest conditioning. I omitted coconut oil as when going through the saponification process, it is the most cleansing oil so it will be the most drying oil. I believe when it comes to shampoo bars and coconut oil, one should tread lightly. I did use a small amount in my other two bars though. I'll come back later and add pictures of my curing rack with the three different batches I made.

I made:

Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner Bar (for rinsing out Ayurvedic treatments)

Luxurious Ayurvedic Buttery Conditioning Shampoo Bar (for normal washing)

Coconut Milk, Honey & Rhassoul Conditioning Shampoo/Facial Bar​


----------



## trueheartofgold (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm interested in participating.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm interested in participating.  I already use Ayurveda powders in regimen (to make my hair oil).


----------



## Keen (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm in. I have to buy most of the stuff. I'd like to start October 15th before I loose interest... I need to buy the powders. I have tea and a couple of oils I can use.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

Neat!

I hope folks begin whenever they like, trial it for however long they like, and post frequently about their experience and progress.

I want to give it at least 3 months.

I'm also looking at just what products I want to use. For instance, I'm eyeing the KeraVada Kera1010 oil's ingredients.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 6, 2017)

I watched four of her videos this morning. They were very informative. I have most of the ingredients. I'm currently interested in doing the tea rinse and the clay masque (to replace Aphogee 2-step protein treatment). I won't start until January though. I want to see the results of the current regimen I'm on.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 6, 2017)

Marking my spot. I have quite a few of the powders already but may need to get some clay. I will probaby start in November.


----------



## Daina (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm in as well! I subscribe to her channel and just ordered the cassia gloss and one of her teas. Already using her growth oil which has helped with the thickness and length of my hair. Currently pre-pooing now with the growth oil to cleanse and dc tomorrow. I will formally work out my regimen once my new stuff arrives. My goal is to be consistent for 6 months.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 6, 2017)

Oooooooh I like this challenge already! Count me in as well. I've been following a plant based regimen since April 2017 and it has been so beneficial to my strands. I'll come back soon and update with my regimen, products and powders.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 6, 2017)

Can anyone link what you feel are the main videos we "should" work from?

Part of the reason I never trialed a CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen is because several of her videos overlap yet are different. Thus as of now, I am not sure precisely what her regimen is.

Tonight I attempt wavy curlformers again. While under the dryer, I'll begin a marathon of watching her channel. If I determine which videos seem to be simplest, clearest, most collectively comprehensive and coherent and up-to-date and few(er) in number . . . then I'll create a post listing/linking those few-as-possible videos.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm joining starting 10/15. I'm going to make the oil Sunday.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 6, 2017)

I'm in, I recently ordered her infused oils from Belle Bar just waiting to receive them(I'll make my own next time and save my coins  ).


----------



## NCHairDiva (Oct 6, 2017)

I am in!
I am currentky doing the CP oil every other night. I do want to make the tea rinse and use that daily as well. Ive also done the rinse a week ago and it was ok.... 
So, I will say I will have the tea and continue with the oil and will start counting from Oct 10th. I will do 3 months. 
Now, I will say that Ive been using the CP for over a month and havent noticed anything special.... but Im going to continue to use it and do a full 3 months and see where I am. I will journal as much as I can so I can see where Im going with it throughout the whole thing.


----------



## beauti (Oct 7, 2017)

*I might as well join since I've made practically all her recipes  I've made her:
*Hair strengthening tea 
*DIY henna,amla,brahmi hair oil 
*Whipped shea butter/henna infusion 
*Super hair growth oil DIY recipe

Everything I've made works great in my hair. Strengthening yet moisturizing, and leaves my hair so soft.

My goal is to use her strengthening products to retain my length and her  growth products to get to my goals. I use her products every other day or every 3 days. I also prepoo with the growth oil on every wash day (biweekly). I will continue with this regimen until the end of the year to see if it's worth maintaining.*


----------



## Rozlewis (Oct 7, 2017)

I'll join. I purchase her oils and tea already.


----------



## CICI24 (Oct 7, 2017)

I would like to join this. Her hair looks like it could easily grow past shoulders but I don't know what the health of her hair was before she started. I know this works because I used to use a herbal blend henna weekly when I was relaxed and my hair grew quicker and longer. I 'm sure it would work for my natural hair as well.


----------



## Saga (Oct 7, 2017)

It's crazy, I JUST made a remix of her fenugreek oil yesterday (Instead of olive oil I used Grape seed oil) Not sure if I'll be incorporating henna because I go underway for months at a time and I can't bring that stuff with me because it's so messy.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 7, 2017)

I did a henna gloss today but none of the other rinses and treatments. My hair really needed the color today.


----------



## MkLaShay (Oct 7, 2017)

This sounds right up my alley. I already use her Strengthening Tea and Growth Oil and I've been looking at some other recipes to test out. I just got out of a protective style so over the next few months, I'm going to see how everything fits into my regimen.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 7, 2017)

Ooh I want to try. I need more structure in my hair regimen.
Can anyone breakdown her reggie?


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 7, 2017)

CICI24 said:


> I would like to join this. Her hair looks like it could easily grow past shoulders but I don't know what the health of her hair was before she started. I know this works because I used to use a herbal blend henna weekly when I was relaxed and my hair grew quicker and longer. I 'm sure it would work for my natural hair as well.


She was relaxing it.  Her hair was growing it was just breaking off till she went natural.  She's been growing it out for seven years


----------



## Lucky me (Oct 7, 2017)

From shoulder length to where  she is now took about seven years.  That's average growth.  She was stuck at shoulder length because she was relaxing it.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Marking my spot. I have quite a few of the powders already but may need to get some clay. I will probaby start in November.



Happy Birthday


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Lucky me said:


> From shoulder length to where  she is now took about seven years.  That's average growth.  She was stuck at shoulder length because she was relaxing it.



Thanks. Insightful.

Would you say her retention is normal/average and thus her length has zero to do with her regimen?

Her ends are so healthy and strong, whereas mine thin out and break ever so gradually. I was hoping to try her regimen to gain stronger hair, thicker hair, and better retention.

Thank you for your insight!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. Insightful.
> 
> Would you say her retention is normal/average and thus her length has zero to do with her regimen?
> 
> ...



I’m confused. 

I thought she said she hit roughly shoulder length as a natural and hit a plateau. Then she started researching and experimenting with Ayurveda and started seeing good results. 

Yvette, I think what you should take from her is not how long she got there, but how successful she was at getting there. You started the challenge to be consistent, so stick with it and see how far it gets you. You don’t want to mess too much with speeding up growth because it will also speed up hair fall. 

I’m going to stop rambling.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I’m confused.
> 
> I thought she said she hit roughly shoulder length as a natural and hit a plateau. Then she started researching and experimenting with Ayurveda and started seeing good results.
> 
> ...



Thanks. Helpful, because I wasn't really even worried about speed. My thing is, lots of people have natural hair for 7 years or longer and don't hit waist length.

If it was just about letting time pass, we'd see a whole bunch of waist length black women around her. Like, TONS.

Retention via ends care and maintenance of strand integrity/strength: I'd like to focus there for 2018. It seems like that's what her regimen is about via teas, cassia glosses, consistent conditioning, scalp care, etc.

I'm going to try it.  If nothing else, it will reduce my product hopping. I'm feeling like it will do a lot more.

I just bought a lovely wig yesterday, and I'm going to try to keep my hair twisted under it and use some of CurlyProverbz's strategies along with Chicoro's tips about shea butter and ends care. I'll see how it all fares!


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. Helpful, because I wasn't really even worried about speed. *My thing is, lots of people have natural hair for 7 years or longer and don't hit waist length.*
> 
> If it was just about letting time pass, we'd see a whole bunch of waist length black women around her. Like, TONS.
> 
> ...



You are absolutely correct. 

Even when relaxed, my strongest hair was when I was doing henna and teas rinses. I don’t even think you have to change everything, but definitely incorporating those henna treatments, rinses and likely that oil can be key. You don’t even have to go full on. Just things here and there depending on your hair. Don’t overload all at once. You have the right idea and regardless of the time needed, you want to keep as much of that hair on your head as possible. 

I’m sticking with henna glosses and two-step treatments along with the henna oil. My hair is LoPo so I can’t do too much. 

Last, idk how she styles her hair, but the only thing that works for me is keeping my hair all the way up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> You are absolutely correct.
> 
> Even when relaxed, my strongest hair was when I was doing henna and teas rinses. I don’t even think you have to change everything, but definitely incorporating those henna treatments, rinses and likely that oil can be key. You don’t even have to go full on. Just things here and there depending on your hair. *Don’t overload all at once.* You have the right idea and regardless of the time needed, you want to keep as much of that hair on your head as possible.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the encouragement. And congratulations on hitting waist length. 

Yes, the bolded are definitely issues for me. I tend to proceed with new stuff/methods a little too intensely, so this time I'm trying to just pick one thing at a time to incorporate gradually . . . and to not make the mistake of dropping things from my current regimen that work well for me, like DCing then washing then DCing. It's weird, but it results in much less hair loss for me.

And, my spirit just resists putting my hair up (I get bored and I feel like my head looks even longer   ), and I know not wearing it up is an issue: I'm pretty certain that the resultant constant brushing is a MAJOR reason I don't retain more. 

So I think I have a fail-proof plan: Chunky twist on wash day and wear a wig. Then later, when my hair grows a little bit and I can use that donut to easily bun my curly hair, I think I'll like that. I also like @NaturallyATLPCH's signature style, I just haven't figured out how to do it yet. I need a video. I'm styling challenged.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Keep doing what you are doing Hun. We have seen *natural* people on this very board struggle for many years to reach APL and we have also seen many women on this very board who are *relaxed* and reach hip/tailbone. 

Just like anything else: Ayurvedic practices work for some and not for others. I have learned that unlike other hair techniques, Ayurvedic treatments takes time to see results. You have to stick with it and be consistent. Most write it off after a treatment or two. But here are my results after 5 months of use:

 

It works.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Keep doing what you are doing Hun. We have seen *natural* people on this very board struggle for many years to reach APL and we have also seen many women on this very board who are *relaxed* and reach hip/tailbone.
> 
> Just like anything else: Ayurvedic practices work for some and not for others. I have learned that unlike other hair techniques, Ayurvedic treatments takes time to see results. You have to stick with it and be consistent. Most write it off after a treatment or two. But here are my results after 5 months of use:
> 
> ...



Nice!!!

And thank so much for the encouragement. 

Yes -- I think I hop around a little too much. Just a little.  So I'm going to keep what I know for sure works for me: DCing then washing then DCing. I'm going to keep Chicoro's excellent tip about applying shea butter. (I use an ayurvedic one.) Then I'm going to patiently take some time in 2018, Lord willing, to see what cassia and oils and ayurveda do for me. Maybe nothing, but maybe something!

I feel pretty good about my progress: I know my hair can be stronger, and I know I can reduce how much I weaken my ends. I brush A LOT. Keeping my hair in twists under a wig should help reduce how much I brush.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Oct 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> Oooooooh I like this challenge already! Count me in as well. I've been following a plant based regimen since April 2017 and it has been so beneficial to my strands. I'll come back soon and update with my regimen, products and powders.



How I add Ayurvedic practices in my routine:

*At least once a month:*
Ayurvedic Deep Treatment for a minimum of 4 hours, maximum of overnight.
Favorite powder combo:
Henna, Amla, Bhringraj with creamed honey, Ayurvedic oil & conditioner. 
I'll sometimes just do straight henna followed by an indigo treatment to keep my hair jet black.
I'll sometimes just do a Brahmi treatment when I feel like I need mostly strength. 

*At least once a week:*
I do what I like to call an oil soak and scalp massage with an Ayurvedic Herbal oil. I make the oil different almost every batch but it mostly always contains a strong infusion of:
Henna, Brahmi, Aloe vera, rosemary, horsetail & fenugreek. Oils vary depending on what I have on hand. I lightly mist my hair with rosewater and drench my hair and scalp with the oil then baggy overnight. I do not rinse out. My hair soaks all that goodness up.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Happy Birthday


Thanks boo


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy not to deter you from wigs, but when I give my hair a rest from bunning, I simply take my twist (the same ones I’d put in a bun) and pull them back some kind of way. I don’t necessarily put my hair up but away. You can find a way for it to frame your face well. I don’t wig so I have to find other ways. 

Also, have you thought about adding some herbs to your initial dc, then wash, then dc?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Oct 8, 2017)

I found out how to do my signature style from You Tube. I won't be doing it anymore in a couple of days because I am cutting my hair. It is healthy, I just don't want to deal with length.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Ooh I want to try. I need more structure in my hair regimen.
> Can anyone breakdown her reggie?


It's best you subscribe to her channel @larry3344 and watch the videos to help you better. She uses predominantly henna, brahmi, Amla, rose petal, aloe powders and oil infusions with some clay treatments. The recipes are in the box below each video. It will be worth the effort to check them out.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 8, 2017)

@Aggie I know you are right I was being lazy lol.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Aggie I know you are right I was being lazy lol.


 I understand.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Aggie I know you are right I was being lazy lol.



She talks a lot so make sure you’re cooking or cleaning when you watch her.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> She talks a lot so make sure you’re cooking or cleaning when you watch her.



Yes she does, bless her


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> She talks a lot so make sure you’re cooking or cleaning when you watch her.


Good thing I like listening to her .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Yes she does, bless her


I know right?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *HELP DISTILLING A CURLYPROVERBZ REGIMEN*
> 
> I will reserve this second post/space to share potential BEGINNING steps and more to-the-point videos. This because she has scores of videos and at least a dozen recipes, and as her commenters note, it's challenging to distill a regimen or know with what to begin.
> 
> ...



Hi, all. I edited the second post of this thread to function as a spot to help us figure out focal mixes, practices, techniques, etc. from which to develop our own individual regimens . . . for those who could use it. 

I'll keep editing that post as I understand/discover more.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

lulu97 said:


> How I add Ayurvedic practices in my routine:
> 
> *At least once a month:*
> Ayurvedic Deep Treatment for a minimum of 4 hours, maximum of overnight.
> ...



@lulu97 
Well missy, you know I always welcome posts from you. You teach us so much and you are so appreciated, I'll have you know. Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 8, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Yes she does, bless her





Aggie said:


> Good thing I like listening to her .


Don’t get me wrong I learned a few things and were reminded about other things I tend to forget. But that girl can talk....


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Don’t get me wrong I learned a few things and were reminded about other things I tend to forget. But that girl can talk....


----------



## Colocha (Oct 8, 2017)

I'd like to join but I won't have access to ayurvedic herbs (besides cocoveda oil) before Christmas. Where are you all getting your stuff online?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 8, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I'd like to join but I won't have access to ayurvedic herbs (besides cocoveda oil) before Christmas. Where are you all getting your stuff online?


I get mine between Amazon, Ebay, Banyan Botanicals, and myhenna.us. You could also try Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2017)

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?  *My goal is length retention, less frequent trims, and increased thickness (if possible, I'm aware genetics plays a major factor). *
What products or mixes do you intend to use?  *I found some Nupur Henna in my forgotten stash, so I will use it to make my tea rinse. I will continue to use amla, brahmi, shikaikai, and methi in my oil infusion and shea concoction. This will let me know what works for me and what I will need to tweak along the way. *
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *I will cleanse my hair weekly for now. I'm going to wear wash n go's until it's out of regulation (military). *
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?  *Tea rinse will be used weekly under DC. Oil and shea concoction will be used no more than 3x/wk. *
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?  *Every three months. I will trim this week and my next trim will be in December. *
Anything else you'd like to share?  *I thought I was going to wait until January, but decided to start this week since I have the ingredients anyway. *


keranikki said:


> I watched four of her videos this morning. They were very informative. I have most of the ingredients. I'm currently interested in doing the tea rinse and the clay masque (to replace Aphogee 2-step protein treatment). I won't start until January though. I want to see the results of the current regimen I'm on.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 8, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I'd like to join but I won't have access to ayurvedic herbs (besides cocoveda oil) before Christmas. Where are you all getting your stuff online?



I order mine from Amazon and Mountain Rose Herbs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 8, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I'd like to join but I won't have access to ayurvedic herbs (besides cocoveda oil) before Christmas. Where are you all getting your stuff online?



You'll have company: I'm not starting until the first Sunday in January 2018.

I need to finish trialing my new Aveda products before adding teas and so forth.

I was getting my henna from Amazon (it needs to be body art quality, I learned). But now I've found an IndoPak market not-too-far from me, and the prices are so economical!!! This allows me to put my funds more toward high quality oils instead of overpricing and shipping fees.


----------



## Colocha (Oct 8, 2017)

Thanks @Aggie, @keranikki and @YvetteWithJoy!


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm joining!
I came across this YouTuber a few months ago and bits of her story reminded me so much of mine I want to give regimen-level consistency with Ayurveda another go!
I initially joined LHCF to go waist length. And I've done that with my hair in varying states. It seemed the thicker and healthier my waistlength hair was, the less I got to see/enjoy it. So I've been experimenting with ways to keep my type 4 hair mostly loose and still hit waist length. So far, I haven't been able to pass MBL this way.
My hope is that this will help me maintain the length I enjoy without hiding it away a majority of the time.


What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *greater strength and length retention with mostly loose hair.*
What products or mixes do you intend to use? *I made her Ayurvedic hair oil (never added MSM &/or vitamin C to any of my mixes before); using her tea rinses 3-7 times per week, plus a few of my own; fell off in my henna application but will go back to doing this once a month; and start doing henna glosses at least twice a month; she has done hair masks/pastes and I REALLY enjoy leaving these on overnight but the powders/herbs get stuck in my super coily hair once it's time to rinse/wash out. I haven't figured out how to make the removal any easier except maybe trying cornrow installations to keep the powders from getting all along my hair shaft.*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *1-2 times per week*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *At minimum, I'll be using something from the routine every other day. Going to try oil massages every other night.*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *I just gave myself a haircut to BSL so I'm anxious to get healthier length back. Will do S&D once monthly.*
Anything else you'd like to share? *Will update a starting pic later.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I'm joining!
> I came across this YouTuber a few months ago and bits of her story reminded me so much of mine I want to give regimen-level consistency with Ayurveda another go!
> I initially joined LHCF to go waist length. And I've done that with my hair in varying states. It seemed the thicker and healthier my waistlength hair was, the less I got to see/enjoy it. So I've been experimenting with ways to keep my type 4 hair mostly loose and still hit waist length. So far, I haven't been able to pass MBL this way.
> My hope is that this will help me maintain the length I enjoy without hiding it away a majority of the time.
> ...



Thanks for sharing in such detail.

I share your goals. I don't want to give up yet on being able to grow out my hair without having to hide it 6/7 days.

In one of CurlyProverbz's videos, she said she almost always protective styled while growing her hair out.

Sniffle.


----------



## kxlot79 (Oct 9, 2017)

I figured it might help someone. You never know what issue/goal you have that someone else does too!
I'll say I've seen type 3s do it. But even they usually go through a phase of PSing to really get the hang of what's working/what they can get away with and what's not working/what they can't get away with.
For myself it's *easy* retaining length when your hair is bound up/tucked away 75%+ of the time.

ETA: re the bolded: it CAN be done, but maybe not how you want. JoStylin on YouTube maintains beautiful waist length type 4 natural hair. I think mostly with weekly/biweekly tension method blow outs. I can grow my loose hair out with mostly wash n gos but plateau at mid back length. So it's a trade off for adding heat, length plateaus, or (super) raggedy ends. 



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for sharing in such detail.
> 
> I share your goals. *I don't want to give up yet on being able to grow out my hair without having to hide it 6/7 days.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Saga (Oct 9, 2017)

I think I'm going to jump in too.



What do you hope to gain from trying a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *Something to help me get over the boredom of doing my hair, while getting past APL/BSL plateau*
What products or mixes do you intend to use? *The hair oil, strengthening tea spritz, & clay washes.*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *once a week*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *I'll use the oil and tea daily*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *Twice a year or depending on how my ends look.*
Anything else you'd like to share? *Gotta find an easy way to incorporate this method with long term PSing under wigs.*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2017)

I just bought a few clays. I got bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, french green clay and activated charcoal powder. I also bought some AVJ and AVG. I will forgo the rose water - I have quite a bit of rose petal powders on hand that I can use.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2017)

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *I am looking to accomplish deep cleansing and moisture, shine, curl clumping and definition, some strengthening, growth and thickness.*
What products or mixes do you intend to use?* Henna gloss treatments, ayurveda teas/rinses, ayurveda deep conditioning, clay treatments and hair growth oil. *
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *Probably once every 2-3 weeks*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *Weekly ayurveda treatments or clay masks, growth oils and/or tea rinses.*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *I will have my hair trimmed once every 4-6 months  or best as needed - I don't S&D*
Anything else you'd like to share? *I may do 1 week inversions a month and scalp massages with this routine for maximum hair growth.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I just bought a few clays. I got bentonite, rhassoul, kaolin, french green clay and activated charcoal powder. I also bought some AVJ and AVG. I will forgo the rose water - I have quite a bit of rose petal powders on hand that I can use.



Nice clay haul! ?De donde comprastelas? (Where did you buy them?)


----------



## Aggie (Oct 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice clay haul! ?De donde comprastelas? (Where did you buy them?)




Thanks hon.

I bought 3 of them (activated charcoal powder, rhassoul and bentonite) from www.essentialwholesale.com and the other 3 I bought from Ebay (French green clay, Moroccan Rhassoul clay and Kaolin). I bought the latter from a single vendor on ebay.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 9, 2017)

Why is it that every time I get an email from Belle Bar about CurlyProverbs products, I read it in her accent? I'm going to bed.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 10, 2017)

I finally received a shipping notice from Belle Bar, they take too long I won't be ordering from them again!


----------



## keranikki (Oct 10, 2017)

jamaica68 said:


> I finally received a shipping notice from Belle Bar, they take too long I won't be ordering from them again!



Where are they shipping from?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2017)

jamaica68 said:


> I finally received a shipping notice from Belle Bar, they take too long I won't be ordering from them again!


Like @keranikki asked, Where are they shipping from and where do you live? I believe they are in England but not sure. Also how long is too long in your opinion? I was thinking about ordering the tea. My shipping address is in Florida but I live in the Bahamas.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 10, 2017)

okay couldn't wait. I ordered the tea a second ago because I don't have any of those amazing herbs she has in her tea. I bought the 24 rinse package especially if shipping is slow. This way, if I like the tea rinse, I will order another package when I'm on my last 6 rinses .


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Like @keranikki asked, Where are they shipping from and where do you live? I believe they are in England but not sure. Also how long is too long in your opinion? I was thinking about ordering the tea. My shipping address is in Florida but I live in the Bahamas.


Correction; brooklyn


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 11, 2017)

I already make her fenugreek-infused oil and love it.

I think I would like to add tea spraying every other day or so (with AVJ as my base) and the weekly henna gloss (with baby banana food as my base).

I don't know about those prices, though!

I think I'm just going to DIY it completely and invest in all those herbs from a supplier.

Also, looks like she took vitamin C and MSM orally. Hmm. I remember an LHCF poster saying MSM gave her crazy nightmares. Anyone have a review of MSM (taken orally)?


----------



## keranikki (Oct 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I already make her fenugreek-infused oil and love it.
> 
> I think I would like to add tea spraying every other day or so (with AVJ as my base) and the weekly henna gloss (with baby banana food as my base).
> 
> ...



I take Vitamin C not MSM orally. I put 1/2 tsp of MSM in my oil though.  I read the same post about a member having nightmares. I don't want that kind of trouble. 
Yes her items are pricy, so I am going to make my own blends.  The only way I would order is if they were having a sale. I did a tea spray this weekend using diluted AVJ as a base. I'm wearing my hair straight right now, so I haven't tested it out as daily spray. I also love the fenugreek infused oil.  I'm going to use a henna gloss this weekend to see if my hair likes it. Let me know how the bananas work got you.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 11, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Cali



How long was the wait for a shipping confirmation? I also order items from the West Coast (Oregon) and it usually takes two days to process and receive my tracking number.


----------



## larry3344 (Oct 11, 2017)

keranikki said:


> How long was the wait for a shipping confirmation? I also order items from the West Coast (Oregon) and it usually takes two days to process and receive my tracking number.


Within 5 to 7 days. They make it fresh they say


----------



## keranikki (Oct 11, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> Within 5 to 7 days. They make it fresh they say



Me no likey. You could order the individual ingredients and make your own stuff in the same time it took them to process the order.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 11, 2017)

I just made the tea based on her ingredients from the website. I had all the ingredients except hops. I also made the fenugreek infused oil however I am waiting for my aloe vera powder to arrive. I'm on target to start 10/15. I'm still watching videos to learn.


----------



## LadyPBC (Oct 11, 2017)

Subscribing to lurk.  Will probably try some stuff.  I'm in a rut with my hair so I keep it covered.  Maybe this will be helpful.  Three months is not too bad.


----------



## Keen (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm using nettle tea because that's what I was using for my hair loss. I'll check to see what's on her tea rinse.


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Oct 11, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I’m confused.
> 
> I thought she said she hit roughly shoulder length as a natural and hit a plateau. Then she started researching and experimenting with Ayurveda and started seeing good results.
> 
> ...



I so agree with this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 11, 2017)

Update to post #2:

I added a video showing wash day. It entails prepooing with the DIY oil, detangling with (any) conditioner, cleansing with 1 of 4 DIY clay mixes, applying leave-in, then applying the DIY oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 11, 2017)

I'm in.  I already follow her routine with a few tweaks for my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I already make her fenugreek-infused oil and love it.
> 
> I think I would like to add tea spraying every other day or so (with AVJ as my base) and the weekly henna gloss (with baby banana food as my base).
> 
> ...


I used to have weird dreams but it's been a few years of me taking MSM, no more nightmares at the moment.


----------



## Keen (Oct 11, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm in.  I already follow her routine with a few tweaks for my hair.


Do you mind sharing your regi?


----------



## Saga (Oct 11, 2017)

Just made the Ayurvedic tea yesterday, added a few drops of Sweet Orange Oil to give it a more fresh scent. I just spray it directly on my braids and a bit at the roots.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 11, 2017)

Keen said:


> Do you mind sharing your regi?



I use the CP oil on my scalp.
I henna gloss on Sundays, use the tea rinse on my scalp as a MID STEP (between shampoo & conditioner) followed by a DC.
On Wednesdays I use a protein conditioner.  So far, I'm retaining hair length really well & not shedding as much as before I started with the glosses.

In between cleaning, I use a little hair cream in my ends & massage the oil into my scalp.  I'm thinking about making a whipped cream infused with the CP oil as the best of both worlds. I'll update when I get to that mix.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I already make her fenugreek-infused oil and love it.
> 
> I think I would like to add tea spraying every other day or so (with AVJ as my base) and the weekly henna gloss (with baby banana food as my base).
> 
> ...



I DIY'd the tea. That cost me about  $12.  I posted a picture of the container in the ayurvedic thread.  It's enough for nearly a year (i think).


----------



## Aggie (Oct 11, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I DIY'd the tea. That cost me about  $12.  I posted a picture of the container in the ayurvedic thread.  It's enough for nearly a year (i think).


I would have done this if I had all the ingredients but I don't have any of them so I bought the tea. Plus it's easy just to make it since it's already perfectly belended. I love Curly Proverbz and I really want to help her business a little bit so I purchased the tea from her site for this reason alone. I may make the next batch if I choose to purchase the herbs at some point. Still not sure about that yet. Buying the 24 tea rinse option was way more cost effective than buying the 3 rinse option. It just made more fiscal sense.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I DIY'd the tea. That cost me about  $12.  I posted a picture of the container in the ayurvedic thread.  It's enough for nearly a year (i think).



Thank you so much! That's what I'm talking about! $1 per month on average.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I would have done this if I had all the ingredients but I don't have any of them so I bought the tea. Plus it's easy just to make it since it's already perfectly belended. I love Curly Proverbz and I really want to help her business a little bit so I purchased the tea from her site for this reason alone. I may make the next batch if I choose to purchase the herbs at some point. Still not sure about that yet. Buying the 24 tea rinse option was way more cost effective than buying the 3 rinse option. It just made more fiscal sense.



I think I'm going to support her as well. I will likely purchase a 3-month supply of a hair mask and tea. I'll wait to see if there's a sale. Then after that, I'll likely DIY (or should I say DIM?  ).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

I finger detangled my untwisted hair with . . . and am currently prepooing with . . . a DIY batch of the oil. I massaged some into my scalp. Hair is sectioned using Goody Ouchless Updo barrettes (the smaller ones).

Next up: First-time trial of Aveda products

*Cleanse scalp and strands*: HairPrint Chelating Shampoo
*Deep condition*: Aveda Smooth Infusion Intense Smoothing Masque
*Leave-in*: none, so that I can assess the effects of the Aveda styler alone
*Styler*: Aveda Be Curly  Curl Controller
*Ends sealant*: Jakeala Shiloh Ayurvedic Hair Balm
*Styling*: Wash and go (to see if this product combo makes the wng look and experience better)


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I think I'm going to support her as well. I will likely purchase a 3-month supply of a hair mask and tea. I'll wait to see if there's a sale. Then after that, I'll likely DIY (or should I say DIM?  ).



Awesome.  Per her NYC video, the company supporting her products ARE black owned, something I would have loved to support.

You will notice, if you hunt for the pictures I posted, that I call the mix "YouTuber's hair tea", not specifically any name associated with CP.

Also, keep in mind, they (Belle Bar) had a 48-hour flash sale in September with the caveat that they rarely, if ever, have sales. So it will be interesting to see what they decide to do for Black Friday / cyber Monday.


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

*It sounds like most of you ladies are using the products she uses at the moment? I'm using teas, oils, and butters she made way back that attributed to her growth. For instance her first tea spritz didn't have 50/11 ingredients like her current one.*


----------



## Keen (Oct 12, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Awesome.  Per her NYC video, the company supporting her products ARE black owned, something I would have loved to support.
> 
> You will notice, if you hunt for the pictures I posted, that I call the mix "YouTuber's hair tea", not specifically any name associated with CP.
> 
> Also, keep in mind, they (Belle Bar) had a 48-hour flash sale in September with the caveat that they rarely, if ever, have sales. So it will be interesting to see what they decide to do for Black Friday / cyber Monday.



I would like some butters and deep conditioning mask. But I'm not buying yet. I have lots of stuff I need to get rid of. I'm forcing myself to use them. But if Belle Bar has a black Friday sale, I'm definitely buying.

BTW guys, I baggy my entire hair a few times a week. My hair likes that and it force me to massage my scalp more. It gets itchy under there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *It sounds like most of you ladies are using the products she uses at the moment? I'm using teas, oils, and butters she made way back that attributed to her growth. For instance her first tea spritz didn't have 50/11 ingredients like her current one.*



 I have been thinking about this.

If the newest recipe at least contains all of the original recipe's ingredients, perhaps it's all good? IDK.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 12, 2017)

I used my DIY tea this morning. My hair is in 7 fat twists - I sprayed scalp and hair followed by massage, applied KCKT, and sealed with a butter. My ends are in a bun. I plan on doing this daily unless I plan on styling my hair. 

This weekend I will do a gloss treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

Does anyone know:

Can the teas be left in, or must/best they be rinsed out?


----------



## keranikki (Oct 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does anyone know:
> 
> Can the teas be left in, or must/best they be rinsed out?



The teas can be left in. She refreshes her hair with the tea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

keranikki said:


> The teas can be left in. She refreshes her hair with the tea.



Thanks. That's what I thought. I had just finished reading something about them being tea *RINSES*, and I just wanted to make sure that did not mean they were BEST rinsed out.  I'm thinking through what my personalized version of her regimen will be, and I don't think I'm going to use a leave-in as they tend to prevent gel crunch for me -- which I need to help combat tangling.

Thus I was hoping to use the teas as a liquid leave-in of sorts.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought. I had just finished reading something about them being tea *RINSES*, and I just wanted to make sure that did not mean they were BEST rinsed out.  I'm thinking through what my personalized version of her regimen will be, and I don't think I'm going to use a leave-in as they tend to prevent gel crunch for me -- which I need to help combat tangling.
> 
> Thus I was hoping to use the teas as a liquid leave-in of sorts.



I just wouldn't be liberal with the henna in the tea rinse, since it's like protein.


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

*@YvetteWithJoy and anyone else interested, here are her original recipes.



But I also use these 3



*


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

*She leaves the tea in, and so do I.

*


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does anyone know:
> 
> Can the teas be left in, or must/best they be rinsed out?


The tea, especially the strengthening tea can be left in but with a creamy moisturizer over it to prevent the hair from getting hard from protein buildup.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy and anyone else interested, here are her original recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I've had all of these videos saved in my playlist for a while now.


----------



## beauti (Oct 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I've had all of these videos saved in my playlist for a while now.


*Same here *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 12, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy and anyone else interested, here are her original recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 12, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Does anyone know:
> 
> Can the teas be left in, or must/best they be rinsed out?



From her latest regimen ..
I believe she leaves the rinse in. On non wash days she uses a leave in conditioner and on wash days after shampoo she uses the rinse leaves it on for ~ 5 min then applies deep (moisturizing) conditioner on top.


----------



## jamaica68 (Oct 13, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Like @keranikki asked, Where are they shipping from and where do you live? I believe they are in England but not sure. Also how long is too long in your opinion? I was thinking about ordering the tea. My shipping address is in Florida but I live in the Bahamas.



It was finally delivered today(3 weeks later), they shipped from NY and I live in FL.  NEVER AGAIN!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

Since this new-to-me Indian store was close to DS's school, I stopped by.

I left with 100 grams of each of the following, for an average cost of $1.85.

Amla
Brahmi
Rose petal powder
Shikakai

I'm thinking I might try a mask today. I'm just so curious about how my hair will feel with use of it.

Off to try and determine which mask is (said to be) super moisturizing yet strengthening.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

I hope the quality is good. 

From Amazon I ordered stuff I've been wanting to try for years:

aloe Vera powder
hibiscus flower powder
marshmallow leaf and root tea
slippery elm bark powder tea
guava, strawberry, apple, and lemongrass loose leaf tea
Each item was between about $8 and $12.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 13, 2017)

In one of her videos, CurlyProverbz said she uses traditional shampoo and conditioner every now and then to give her hair _____ (either a break, variety, or something; can't remember her exact wording).

I think I might do something like that once I start trialing her recipes/products. I might use tradition traditional products on week 1 of the month and CurlyProverbz recipes/products during weeks 2, 3, and 4 of the month. This would facilitate monthly  chelating.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 13, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> In one of her videos, CurlyProverbz said she uses traditional shampoo and conditioner every now and then to give her hair _____ (either a break, variety, or something; can't remember her exact wording).
> 
> I think I might do something like that once I start trialing her recipes/products. I might use tradition products on week 1 of the month and CurlyProverbz recipes/products during weeks 2, 3, and 4 of the month. This would facilitate monthly  chelating.



I like that idea. Currently, I'm just incorporating recipes into my weekly regimen.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 13, 2017)

jamaica68 said:


> It was finally delivered today(3 weeks later), they shipped from NY and I live in FL.  NEVER AGAIN!!!


Hmm, I understand your frustration but I know that packages from all over areas that have had storms, hurricanes, flooding, power outages in pockets of locations are taking a little longer to get to their destination. I'm not going to sweat it right now because I understand why there may be delays. Sorry that you are unhappy with your experience with them though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2017)

From CurlyProverbz's Belle Bar site content: https://bellebarorganic.com/pages/directions

*DIRECTIONS*
*HOW DO I USE MY PRODUCT?*

*IT'S SUPER EASY. SCOOP, MIX & APPLY. *

*The most important thing is to not get water in the product container. We don't use any preservatives so water will breed bacteria and make your product unsafe.*

*We also want to add that as with any beauty product results vary from person to person.  Results also vary based on how much product you use and what u decide to mix your product with. But that is the fun part, you get some control over the results you are looking for and if it didn't work for you one way, try it a completely different way!*

*Hair Masks* -  Add 1-3 teaspoons of mask powder to conditioner or blended FRESH INGREDIENTS (see below). Don't use just water otherwise mixture will be too thin and will not be as effective. Whip mixture with a fork or whisk until smooth. Apply liberally to freshly washed hair, cover with a shower cap for at least an hour, and then rinse thoroughly with cool water.  The longer you leave it on, typically the better the results. Wash once or twice with conditioner after, to make sure all ingredients are out of your hair. 

*Tea Rinses*- After shampooing, slowly rinse your hair with the tea (you can even use a spray bottle, if you prefer). Follow with a deep conditioner as tea can often have drying properties. 

Method #1 –  Pour some boiling water over two cups of fresh herbs or 2-4 tea bags and let it steep overnight or for a few hours.  Strain the liquid into a bowl or container and apply it on your hair.

Method #2 – Place the herbs or tea bags in a pot with water, bring to a boil  for 2 – 5 minutes or until the desired color has been reached. Once this has happened, let the liquid cool down, strain it, place it in a container and apply on your hair.

*“ACTIVATE” YOUR FACE OR HAIR MASK BY ADDING 1 OR 2 OF OUR RECOMMENDED ORGANIC FRESH INGREDIENTS. *

*FRESH INGREDIENTS FOR HAIR*​
*AVOCADO*
The natural oils and nutrients of avocado make it a great treatment for dry, damaged and frizzy hair.

*BANANA**
Strengthens hair, minimizes breakage by restoring your hair’s natural elasticity, and facilitates repair of damaged hair. Banana has been known to be used to try to elongate hair.

*MILK ( COCONUT, GOAT, BUTTERMILK)*
Very good for repairing hair; deeply conditions, nourishes, strengthens and softens hair.

*YOGURT*
Acts as a gentle exfoliator on skin. Softens hair, helps get rid of extra build-up and oils. Conditions hair

*PUMPKIN*
Restore shine and moisture to dry and damaged strands.

*SULFATE FREE CONDITIONER*
Sulfates are cheap chemicals added to shampoos and conditioners to strip hair “clean”, they are harsh on the hair and skin and sometimes cause more damage than good.

*HONEY*
A natural humectant, honey attracts moisture. It’s also full of antioxidants and nutrients to feed hair follicles that house the live part of hair, encouraging hair growth.

*GHEE*
Hair treatment for coarse dry hair including split ends.

*MAYO*

Moisturizes hair, stops breakage and restores ph balance to the scalp.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 14, 2017)

The more I research the reported scientific EFFECTS of the ingredients of the masks, oil, and teas, the more I'm thinking that root and scalp strengthening/care via the masks needs to be my priority.

Right behind that in priority for me, I think, is ends strengthening/care. I will be trialing the Jakeala Shiloh Hair balm (containing Shea butter, beeswax, and all sorts of ayurvedic ingredients).

Then I think it's the teas.

Then I think it's the oil, in particular scalp massaging it in.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 14, 2017)

Thanks I had not noticed that information on the website. I just made a batch of gloss. I going to add ghee to my mixture.




YvetteWithJoy said:


> From CurlyProverbz's Belle Bar site content: https://bellebarorganic.com/pages/directions
> 
> *DIRECTIONS*
> *HOW DO I USE MY PRODUCT?*
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Oct 14, 2017)

This morning I massaged my CP growth oil in my scalp after rinsing out my prepoo. 

I then added her henna gloss treatment on my hair and will be leaving it in for 30 minutes, cowash with Rusk Deep Shine Smoothing Conditioner, SSI Marula Mallow Leave-in, Bun and I'm out of the house for a few hours.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 14, 2017)

Pre-pooing with CP oil and random conditioner concoction. Going to henna gloss after shampoo, then condition. I'm going to steam everything in today. I read in another thread about steaming henna into the hair. I will report back.


----------



## beauti (Oct 14, 2017)

*Gonna brew a new cup of tea sometime today. My new batch of growth oil has been infusing for about 3 weeks now. Gonna strain it today too.*


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 14, 2017)

I find this all so interesting. I want to incorporate some some of the oils and teas into my regimen. I just need to figure out the best way to do it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, all!

I'm slowly but surely navigating my way through the extensive and overlapping collection of YouTube videos.

Would you all agree that as of today, the list below is a complete list of the DIY products on her YouTube channel? TIA. Also, in your opinion, what is the purpose or what are the USES of each product (aside from the detanglers)? For example, there are various masks. Some are designed to strengthen, cleanse, and promote growth all in one mask (thus for the latter use/effect call for scalp application). TIA for any and all input.

Detanglers
Teas
Glosses
Masks
Oil mixes
Butter creams


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all!
> 
> I'm slowly but surely navigating my way through the extensive and overlapping collection of YouTube videos.
> 
> ...



I agree with this list. I think the plethora of mixes is to address individual needs at different times of the growth process. We all should tweak each recipe as needed. I think CurlyProverbs changed each recipe per her own needs and the requests of her followers. 

I think the teas are great as a final rinse or to enhance your DC by spraying hair before DC. 
Oil mixes are for scalp maintenance and various sealing methods. 
Glosses/Masks are once/month treatments. 
Butter creams for heavy sealing. 

I think all of us will use a variety of these wonderful concoctions, but may not be enthused with all of them. For example, butter creams (shea) are not my friends due to my high porosity hair. I'm working on addressing this issue, but until then no creams for me.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 15, 2017)

My gloss was not creamy enough. My hair felt overly moisturized. I typically wear a WNG but did a twist out with the new Mielle Organic products. I will wear it in twists for the remaining of the week. I also need a trim. I will post before pictures after trim and offficially start measuring. No henna for me so I also need to order cassia.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

SimplyWhole said:


> My gloss was not creamy enough. My hair felt overly moisturized. I typically wear a WNG but did a twist out with the new Mielle Organic products. I will wear it in twists for the remaining of the week. I also need a trim. I will post before pictures after trim and offficially start measuring. No henna for me so I also need to order cassia.



What is the recipe you used for your gloss?
What do you feel caused the overly moisturized -feeling hair?


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 15, 2017)

Today I will try a henna (cassia) mix suggested by Henna Sooq.  It will simply be henna, hibiscus and melted cocoa butter.  I normally treat my henna mixes (generally glosses) as a prepoo step, then poo, tea & conditioner.

I'm brewing my tea now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

What ALL is the difference between a gloss and a mask?


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What ALL is the difference between a gloss and a mask?


Glosses usually have conditioner, while masks do not.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Glosses usually have conditioner, while masks do not.



Thanks! For what reasons would a person elect for one over the other? TIA!


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! For what reasons would a person elect for one over the other? TIA!



I personally don't use henna for hair color, so I tend to use the glosses for my hair because additional oils down play the color release in henna.

But there are some good masks, like fenugreek based ones that don't have henna, but help with hair strength, growth and even hair loss.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks! For what reasons would a person elect for one over the other? TIA!


For me it would be ease of use. Glosses are just easier to apply and rinse out in my honest opinion. The benefits for me are the same though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Aside:

CurlyProverbz loved the Naturalicious line, especially the clay wash.

That makes me feel a little validated.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What is the recipe you used for your gloss?
> 
> 1t henna
> 1T alma
> ...


Hair feels spongy and like cotton.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

SimplyWhole said:


> Hair feels spongy and like cotton.



I'm sorry to keep asking so many questions. This ayurvedic journey, I feel, is helping me so much.

What does your hair normally feel like, when it does not feel overly moisturized? TIA. (I'm asking because my hair IS spongy and cottony. )


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm sorry to keep asking so many questions. This ayurvedic journey, I feel, is helping me so much.
> 
> What does your hair normally feel like, when it does not feel overly moisturized? TIA. (I'm asking because my hair IS spongy and cottony. )



When I use clays my hair is elimgated and looks and feels thicker. I am going to switch imgridents until I find my regimen. I also experimented with the new Mielle Organic products which may also contribute to the curly fro I have now. 

All my conditioners except one are strengthening and I guess I am used to that feel - it may be hard to explain.


----------



## Keen (Oct 15, 2017)

I’m thinking how to incorporate henna gloss without over complicating my wash day.  For the pass month I’ve been pre poo with fenugreek seeds mask. I’m not giving it up because it allows me to detangle like a dream.  So here is what I plan to do next wash: 
Pre poo with growth oil for a few hours
ACV rinse for 10 mins 
Rhassoul mask for 30 mins 
Fenugreek mask mix with conditioner for whatever time allows.  

I’m thinking about alternating the rhassoul mask with henna gloss.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm sorry to keep asking so many questions. This ayurvedic journey, I feel, is helping me so much.
> 
> What does your hair normally feel like, when it does not feel overly moisturized? TIA. (I'm asking because my hair IS spongy and cottony. )



I'm reviewing these 2 threads - they maybe helpful. 


https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/read-this-before-you-buy-anything-else.186229/

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hair-breakage-101-just-wanted-to-share.84746/


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

SimplyWhole said:


> I'm reviewing these 2 threads - they maybe helpful.
> 
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/read-this-before-you-buy-anything-else.186229/
> ...



Very helpful. I'd read the first one before, but reviewing it is ALWAYS good. I was just reminded that I had pledged to chelate less frequently, especially given that I have a shower filter.

However, I had never seen the second thread. SUPER DUPER HELPFUL!!! Clarifying as all get out. 



Now I'm starting to wonder if my hair has EVER felt mushy. I can't even really relate, I don't think. But then again maybe it has and I just don't know what "mushy" hair means/feels like. IDK.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

Keen said:


> I’m thinking how to incorporate henna gloss without over complicating my wash day.  For the pass month I’ve been pre poo with fenugreek seeds mask. I’m not giving it up because it allows me to detangle like a dream.  So here is what I plan to do next wash:
> Pre poo with growth oil for a few hours
> ACV rinse for 10 mins
> Rhassoul mask for 30 mins
> ...



I'm trying to think this through as well.

I think what I've decided to do is get my henna gloss in in the form of a midweek cowash. CurlyProverbz (Farida) advises to start out doing the glosses every two weeks at first, I believe. Once the hair has adjusted and you've figured out which gloss and ingredients and ingreidnet ratios and so forth are best for your own hair, it is then that she says (if I'm not mistaken) that you might move to weekly glosses.

I don't see me adding a weekly gloss to wash day.  That would be a.

So I had thought: Midweek henna gloss, then, basically like a midweek cowash except containing henna, lavendar, ayuredic ingredients, etc. maybe???


----------



## halee_J (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice thread @YvetteWithJoy  I’ll be a semi-lurking supporter for now  cause I know once I start chatting in here with y’all imma be buyin allll kina tings. I also use her oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Nice thread @YvetteWithJoy  I’ll be a semi-lurking supporter for now  *cause I know once I start chatting in here with y’all imma be buyin allll kina tings.* I also use her oil



Thanks! And you are more than welcome here! You're already so experienced with DIYing it. I love your progress so far!

And I can totally relate to the bolded.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 15, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Nice thread @YvetteWithJoy  I’ll be a semi-lurking supporter for now  cause I know once I start chatting in here with y’all imma be buyin allll kina tings. I also use her oil



Join us....
I think you already use clays and such anyway, right?


----------



## halee_J (Oct 15, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy you are always such a sweetheart thank you  

@keranikki  I do yeah but Im not doing her specific mixes regarding teas and stuff. Im trying to nail my current regimen I will be adding more CP- type stuff soon when I do imma 2-step n slide in here


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 15, 2017)

So, I'm finished for tonight.  I absolutely LOVED the mix with henna, hibiscus and cocoa butter.  This was a good test run because it was close to the ingredients in the CP henna gloss bars.  Now I know I will love those bars.  Just need to order the slippery elm and I will be ready.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm looking forward to reading folks' COMPARATIVE reviews of the homemade versions versus the Belle Bar CurlyProverbz versions.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 16, 2017)

Wearing a wig over twists 4-5 days a week is working!!!!!!! My hair and scalp feel great, and time management is facilitated as well.

This morning I did an oil scalp massage with my version of the CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil. Scalp is in bliss and the aroma is . It's aromatherapy FOR REAL. Between this oil and Jakeala's custom-scented Shiloh (ayurvedic) Hair Balm . . . *insert Monique GIF from Precious where she's shaking her head all teary*

Being in twists made the scalp massage so easy and convenient.

I am getting my hair regimen down, baby! Yeah, mon!


----------



## Keen (Oct 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm trying to think this through as well.
> 
> I think what I've decided to do is get my henna gloss in in the form of a midweek cowash. CurlyProverbz (Farida) advises to start out doing the glosses every two weeks at first, I believe. Once the hair has adjusted and you've figured out which gloss and ingredients and ingreidnet ratios and so forth are best for your own hair, it is then that she says (if I'm not mistaken) that you might move to weekly glosses.
> 
> ...



I do want henna to be part of my regular routine. I need these coils loosen. Eventually, I may just do a full henna treatment once a month. I want to slowly build this new regiment..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 16, 2017)

For those who prepoo:

What's your preferred prepoo?

I'm going to trial a DIY fenugreek prepoo by Lavishly Natural. I may or may not substitute CP oil for the coconut oil. Not sure yet.

Her blog post and video got me. 

http://lavishlynatural.com/greeksmoothie/


----------



## keranikki (Oct 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> For those who prepoo:
> 
> What's your preferred prepoo?
> 
> ...



Preferred pre-poo is CP oil on the scalp and random conditioner on the ends. I use to use coconut milk. I will go back to it once I finish up with these random conditioners I'm trying to get rid of.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2017)

My pre poo of choice is @Chicoro's prepoo. It's the best I have ever made and used - http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=509482


----------



## SimplyWhole (Oct 16, 2017)

I have had success pre poo with store bought Alma oil. I will not repurchase because of the mineral oil.  I only put CP oil in my scalp and the Alma oil on the length of my hair.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 16, 2017)

I think I will try to make my own amla oil from coconut oil as my base oil and amla powder. I'll just let these two infuse on my candle warmer for about 5-7 days. I'll use a whole box of amla powder and maybe 2o ounces of coconut oil. Of course, I will stir the mixture every day or so to get an even infusion. Amla oil is incredibly expensive to buy if you want it free of mineral oil.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm in since I already use a modified version of her regimen.

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *Continued growth and improved retention.*
What products or mixes do you intend to use? *Teas, infused oil, and henna masks/glosses.*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *1-2x weekly*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *Hair tea daily, followed by a pomade on my ends. Scalp tea daily or every other day. Infused Oil for prepooing and adding to my DC every wash. Henna masks monthly.*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *2x per year*
Anything else you'd like to share? *My hair does better with commercial shampoos, deep conditioners, and moisturizers so I'm not looking to replace those products. I'm just supplementing my regimen with ayurvedics. My scalp doesn't do well with oil, so I'm using an MSM Ayurvedic tea for my scalp and an msm-free version for my hair. I already use an oil blend for prepoos and to mix with DCs therefore using infused oil won't be a big change. I use henna for color, strengthening, and thickening.*


----------



## Daina (Oct 17, 2017)

I made a new pre-poo mix that really left my hair soft and feeling very strong. It was a yogurt, conditioner, honey, MSM, fenugreek power, olive oil, CP oil, and tea tree EO. I left it on overnight and this morning my hair was just delicious! Will try this combo a few more times before trying the cassia gloss.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2017)

Daina said:


> I made a new pre-poo mix that really left my hair soft and feeling very strong. It was a yogurt, conditioner, honey, MSM, fenugreek power, olive oil, CP oil, and tea tree EO. I left it on overnight and this morning my hair was just delicious! Will try this combo a few more times before trying the cassia gloss.



Woo, that sounds delightful. What inspired the recipe?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 17, 2017)

@Nightingale, wow, thanks for sharing those details. Helpful!


----------



## Daina (Oct 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Woo, that sounds delightful. What inspired the recipe?



I read a thread here about using yogurt and just decided to incorporate my own spin.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> For those who prepoo:
> 
> What's your preferred prepoo?
> 
> ...



*Update on the Efficacy of the Current Regimen I'm Trialing:*

I got two days out of my twist out (I could have gotten three). According to my current regimen design/plans, NEXT after wearing the twist out is to chunky twist the hair and wear a wig during the day, then prepoo overnight.


I chunky twisted and wore the wig today: Despite temptation to dampen my hair for the chunky twisting, I simply chunky twisted dry hair (didn't want the shrinkage). Surprisingly, I was able to get my wig over them and my wig looked alright!
*I'm about to Prepoo:*

I just indirectly warmed up *the @Chicoro moisture-drenched prepoo* I had in the fridge (leftover amount from last use). It contains ground fresh aloe, coconut oil (regular, not fractionated), and CurlyProverbz oil.
*Update on My First Attempt at Making Lavishly Natural's Fenugreek Smoothie (detangling, conditioning prepoo):*

Problem: The directions/method in the video differs from that on her site . . . and the video seems to leave out important details. I ended up getting influenced by an excellent YouTube presentation of a DIFFERENT prepoo making _*method*_. I tried using her method to make Lavishly Natural's Fenugreek Smoothie, and it rendered the batch super thick. I noticed just be accident that in ONE spot Lavishly Natural says to add fenugreek water to the batch (it didn't say that in the video, I don't believe. Sigh.). By the time I added water to the mix, it was around 24 or so ounces! Maybe more!
I ran out of time to blend the mixture, and once I returned home from work I couldn't run the blender (else wake up the boys). So trialing it will have to wait. Which is fine by me.  If I'd gotten the recipe completed, I probably would have forced a trial on my whole head, when what I really need to do is PATCH TEST IT, since I have NO IDEA how fenugreek does my hair!


----------



## Keen (Oct 19, 2017)

That is WAY too much seeds. I only use two or three heaping table spoon.   Mine is more liquid than a smoothie.  I put it on dry hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2017)

Keen said:


> That is WAY too much seeds. I only use two or three heaping table spoon.   Mine is more liquid than a smoothie.  I put it on dry hair.



Thanks for the feedback. I think her batch is designed to last for quite a while.

How many ounces of mix do you end up with? Besides the fenugreek seeds, what else do you put in your mix? TIA!


----------



## Keen (Oct 19, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I think her batch is designed to last for quite a while.
> 
> How many ounces of mix do you end up with? Besides the fenugreek seeds, what else do you put in your mix? TIA!



I end up with about a cup or cup and a half.  Before Ayuvedic, I was just using the seeds and water for an overnight prepoo. My last wash I mixed it with deep conditioner, AVJ and tea tree oil as a deep conditioner. Next time, I'm going back to prepoo and use it with with henna. Whenever I use it as a prepoo, I leave a little bit to add to my deep conditioner so I can detangle easy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 19, 2017)

Keen said:


> I end up with about a cup or cup and a half.  Before Ayuvedic, I was just using the seeds and water for an overnight prepoo. My last wash I mixed it with deep conditioner, AVJ and tea tree oil as a deep conditioner. Next time, I'm going back to prepoo and use it with with henna. Whenever I use it as a prepoo, I leave a little bit to add to my deep conditioner so I can detangle easy.



Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 20, 2017)

CurlyProverbz tea: I'm currently allowing my first brew to marinate.

I thought about using my Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea later today, but I'd rather apply these ingredients that don't require strong cleanser for removal. I'm trying to only use my chelating shampoo once a month.

This is so much easier, cheaper, and natural than the commercial such products I have. 

I'll let  the tea marinate for at least 4 hours.

Recipe I used:

the amount of distilled water that filled my tea mug
1 tablespoon of Napur 9 Henna
1/2 a teaspoon of aloe Vera powder
1/2 a teaspoon of amla powder
1/2 a teaspoon of of brahmi powder

1/2 a teaspoon of of shikakai powder
I'll pick up some *lavendar** lavender oil* when I can and add it in. She says that part of its function is to act as a preservative.

Basically, I used her old recipe but added aloe Vera powder. She mentioned brahmi in the video but did not use it, but I went ahead and added it in, based on its reported benefits.


----------



## Saga (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm liking the simplicity of my routine now. Oiling my scalp in the morning, spray my hair with the tea in the evening. Also like that this ayurvedic routine seems to be helping keep my dandruff away. Not sure if it's because of my clay washes or because of the oil. I wanna incorporate prepoos and henna gloss as well but am not sure what steps to take.

Do people typically shampoo then henna gloss? Or henna gloss, shampoo, condition? Or is henna gloss good as a stand alone treatment?


----------



## keranikki (Oct 20, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'm liking the simplicity of my routine now. Oiling my scalp in the morning, spray my hair with the tea in the evening. Also like that this ayurvedic routine seems to be helping keep my dandruff away. Not sure if it's because of my clay washes or because of the oil. I wanna incorporate prepoos and henna gloss as well but am not sure what steps to take.
> 
> Do people typically shampoo then henna gloss? Or henna gloss, shampoo, condition? Or is henna gloss good as a stand alone treatment?



I shampoo, henna gloss, then condition. The conditioner helps to remove any residual gloss.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 20, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> Do people typically shampoo then henna gloss? Or henna gloss, shampoo, condition? Or is henna gloss good as a stand alone treatment?



I use my henna gloss as a prepoo step.  That ensures that I've rinsed any residual grain or product from powders.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> I'm liking the simplicity of my routine now. Oiling my scalp in the morning, spray my hair with the tea in the evening. Also like that this ayurvedic routine seems to be helping keep my dandruff away. Not sure if it's because of my clay washes or because of the oil. I wanna incorporate prepoos and henna gloss as well but am not sure what steps to take.
> 
> Do people typically shampoo then henna gloss? Or henna gloss, shampoo, condition? Or is henna gloss good as a stand alone treatment?


Mostly I shampoo, then pre poo, then henna gloss, then cowash the henna out of my hair and lastly I deep condition.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> CurlyProverbz tea: I'm currently allowing my first brew to marinate.
> 
> I thought about using my Aphogee Keratin & Green Tea later today, but I'd rather apply these ingredients that don't require strong cleanser for removal. I'm trying to only use my chelating shampoo once a month.
> 
> ...



I never picked up the lavender oil. So instead I poured 2 ounces of the tea into a tiny, little two-ounce spray bottle, added 3 drops of tea trea oil to it (she said we could try tea tree oil or other if we had no lavender oil), and added 1.25 mL of the Mango & Lime Vitamin A, D, and E Castor Oil that I just love the smell of.

You guys!!!!!!!

I applied this stuff to my naked, damp hair, and WHOAH! Instant strength and instant moisture. I almost felt like I was looking at and handling someone else's hair.

It was a little messy: When some of the tea ran down my face/neck, it was brown. I ended up jumping back in the shower for like 60 seconds, just to rinse off. Also, the mist/spritz got on my bathroom sink, leaving light brown splotches of water that I had to clean.

So far, I adoooooooore this tea as a liquid leave-in. Of course, I've only just used it and have not seen the results of my twist out. And no matter what, I'll need to keep trialing it to know its long term effects. But as far as initial impressions go: Mega, mega hit. As in, I wish I'd started doing this YEARS ago. My hair felt so strong!

(Photos enlarge upon click.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 21, 2017)

CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea got me singing like Tina Turner sang "We don't need another hero":

"I don't need another leeeeeeeeeave-in . . . I don't need another refresh spray . . ."


----------



## Keen (Oct 21, 2017)

I was going to buy a leave-in.  I’ll look into this


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

I used my growth oil to massage my scalp last night before applying a henna gloss which I slept in last night. Now I have indigo on and about to cowash it out. I have to head out the house to run some errands so most likely will apply my growth oil again this evening when I return.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea got me singing like Tina Turner sang "We don't need another hero":
> 
> "I don't need another leeeeeeeeeave-in . . . I don't need another refresh spray . . ."



Yesss! This is how I feel! My goal was to replace my Aphogee Green Tea and this did it. I use it under my DC when I steam and as a Curl refresher.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea got me singing like Tina Turner sang "We don't need another hero":
> 
> "I don't need another leeeeeeeeeave-in . . . I don't need another refresh spray . . ."


Thanks for sharing @YvetteWithJoy 

I have not yet made the tea. Now looks like I have to go deal with that sometime this weekend . Y'all have me a little excited to go and make this


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 21, 2017)

Today is wash day, so I:


Skipped prepoo, since I used a pomade on my length a few days ago.
Exfoliated my scalp with AHA liquid in diluted Ion Hard Water shampoo
Applied henna to my hair and scalp. I left it in for 3 hours and used a heat cap. The mix was 400 grams of Nupur 9 herb, 100 grams of Jamila, distilled water and lemon juice. 
Rinsed out henna with Renpure Bamboo Coconut conditioner. 
Applied my DC mix of Renpure Argan Oil conditioner and DIY Ayurvedic Oil. I'm leaving this in for a couple hours while I straighten up the house
I'll use my henna tea under my leave in and styler, then braid my hair up in 5 braids, applying ITDF Olive Conditioning Pomade to my ends.


----------



## mzteaze (Oct 21, 2017)

My hair days are turned around a little bit this week so I am:

Doing a hot oil treatment on my hair without steam today with my CP oils.  I did a nice scalp massage which I need to make sure I do this daily again.  Just going to let this sit on my hair for awhile with a plastic cap.

I plan on using Elucence volume shampoo (the clarifying poo) followed by a nice heavy protein treatment (I really need this).   I will do the henna (cassia) gloss on Wednesday night this week.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 22, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  I tried that fenugreek smoothie you posted. I added cinnamon and coconut oil to the mix. My hair felt very strong yet moisturized. I decided to forgo my henna gloss because of it. Thank you for posting it. 
How did the smoothie work for you?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 22, 2017)

keranikki said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  I tried that fenugreek smoothie you posted. I added cinnamon and coconut oil to the mix. My hair felt very strong yet moisturized. I decided to forgo my henna gloss because of it. Thank you for posting it.
> How did the smoothie work for you?



Oh, thanks for sharing! YW!  Yay! It's good to know it's a good recipe.

Mine is still sitting in the fridge. I'm DEFINITELY going to try it though: The reported benefits of long term use of fenugreek are just what I want!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 22, 2017)

I just massaged the CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil into my scalp.

Also, I was finally able to put my huge measuring cup of Lavishly Natural - inspired DIY Fenugreek Smoothie into the blender to try to blend in some of the leftover fenugreek water to get the consistency right.

(I had added marshmallow root and slippery elm to my recipe.) So tonight, I kept on gradually adding fenugreek water to the super thick batch until I got a more smoothie-like consistency. It didn't smell bad, but like faint, chalky maple syrup. So I added a teaspoon of the CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil to it, and the scent barely altered. I added another teaspoon and just stopped there.

I poured the fenugreek smoothie into an empty Shea Moisture hipo masque jar (my usual prepoo). That made it look all authentic and everything! LOL! Had me feeling like I was really doing something with this product making stuff.  All I need is some optiphen preservative. ​Between the fenugreek, slippery elm, marshmallow root, and oil, this stuff is incredibly slippery.


----------



## Chicoro (Oct 23, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy ,
Please say 'hey' to that cute, curious fish [post #152] at your place! He or she seems quite interested.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 23, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> @YvetteWithJoy ,
> Please say 'hey' to that cute, curious fish [post #152] at your place! He or she seems quite interested.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea got me singing like Tina Turner sang "We don't need another hero":
> 
> "I don't need another leeeeeeeeeave-in . . . I don't need another refresh spray . . ."


Just made mine last night and it's still infusing. I might leave it for one more night before I strain and use. Also I think I will add some essential oils in mine for the scent.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 23, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Just made mine last night and it's still infusing. I might leave it for one more night before I strain and use. Also I think I will add some essential oils in mine for the scent.



Yay! You are on it. It's a very easy recipe. I really hope your hair loves it.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 23, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay! You are on it. It's a very easy recipe. I really hope your hair loves it.



Yes I sure am on it. I believe my hair will love it a lot since it loves ayurveda powders, oils and henna.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 24, 2017)

I've got Lavishly Natural's Fenugreek Smoothie in my hair right now (I added marshmallow root and slippery elm).

It is an amazing detangler. And with it IN at the moment my hair has GREAT definition.

However, I think I might forego this: It's slipperiness is reminding me of my staple Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion. I'm already going to be making the CP oil and the CP tea. I'm probably going to also be making the CP henna gloss. The tea and gloss are super simple, and even the oil is not too, too involved. However, unless the FENUGREEK in the smoothie has a very unique affect on my hair, then I might like not having to bother with making it since I have the CJ Smoothing Lotion.

I don't even know if I want to take the month it would take to trial the smoothie. I think it largely has to do with the faint maple smell and the few tiny little particles I see in my hair. Both are making me want to rinse out very soon. Normally, I would just slap a processing cap and wig cap on my head, don a wig, and bounce of to work. Instead, I'm about to hop in the shower to wash this stuff out.


----------



## keranikki (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got Lavishly Natural's Fenugreek Smoothie in my hair right now (I added marshmallow root and slippery elm).
> 
> It is an amazing detangler. And with it IN at the moment my hair has GREAT definition.
> 
> ...



Let me know how it goes.  I think the left over batch I have with be added to my henna gloss.  I'm hoping that will mitigate any left over husks populating my curls.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I've got Lavishly Natural's Fenugreek Smoothie in my hair right now (I added marshmallow root and slippery elm).
> 
> It is an amazing detangler. And with it IN at the moment my hair has GREAT definition.
> 
> ...


Whoa! Hey little mama! It's your birthday today. Had to stop a minute to wish you great birthday so here goes - Happy Birthday to you, to you,  to you.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 24, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Whoa! Hey little mama! It's your birthday today. Had to stop a minute to wish you great birthday so her goes - Happy Birthday to you, to you,  to you.



Aww, thanks, @Aggie! I so appreciate it. Means a lot.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Aww, thanks, @Aggie! I so appreciate it. Means a lot.


You are quite welcome love. Enjoy all of what's left of it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 24, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Let me know how it goes.  I think the left over batch I have with be added to my henna gloss.  I'm hoping that will mitigate any left over husks populating my curls.



Okay, so the fenugreek smoothie is a no. 

There are particles in my hair, and I had to leave for work. That's too much work: Making the smoothie, getting the consistency right, and then washing and washing and washing to remove the particles. 

My hair FEELS great, is more defined then EVER (and all I have in my hair, after washing out the fenugreek smoothie, is CP oil).  But I can't.

Back to the drawing board regarding my choice of prepoo.  I'm trying SO hard to cut down on products. I'm already probably gonna cave and buy SM's manuka masque as my DC. I don't want to buy that hipo masque in addition. Sigh. Soultanicals detanglers are great, but at $16/bottle plus shipping when a DC will do, it feels like a waste.

I think I'm going to go with the Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion because of the slip, and add ayurvedic powders in like Saludable mentioned.

Yeah, I'll try that next and report back.


----------



## Keen (Oct 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, so the fenugreek smoothie is a no.
> 
> There are particles in my hair, and I had to leave for work. That's too much work: Making the smoothie, getting the consistency right, and then washing and washing and washing to remove the particles.
> 
> ...



Yeah... particles doesn’t bother me because I wear buns most of the time.  I did manage to cut left over particles way down once but I can’t remember what I did.  I think soaking for a long time and rinsing really well helped.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 25, 2017)

I used my CP growth oil to prepoo my hair and scalp before washing my hair tonight. It felt dirty and I just had to clean it. 

This morning I sprayed my hair with the tea rinse before heading to work. It made my hair look a little brownish but not in a bad way, especially after I added my moisturizer and hair gel.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2017)

I added some essential oils of peppermint, rosemary and tea tree oil to my tea rinse and my scalp is so so happy. It is tingling in a really nice way this morning .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 26, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I added some essential oils of peppermint, rosemary and tea tree oil to my tea rinse and my scalp is not so so happy. It is tingling in a really nice way this morning .



It's not so so happy, you wrote?


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's not so so happy, you wrote?


Just corrected it. Thanks hon. Was rushing out of the house and didn't take the time to check what I wrote


----------



## tolly (Oct 26, 2017)

I am still waiting to get all the ingredients for this. I will get it about a month from the order, ridiculous transit from mail forwarding company. 
In the meantime I have been using bath infused with henna and hibiscus petals. A mix of apricot oil, coconut oil and essential oil jasmine and peppermint oil. 
I am also using the new surge, its only been three weeks. 
I also read about heavy oiling on another forum, so I am in a few plaits, sprayed with netwurk, apply oil on my scalp and hair, use a little leave in then clingfilm to keep it from soiling my hijab. Just started this today. I will see how much progress I get from this.


----------



## Jade Feria (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm down to join this! I still have to figure how to incorporate this more into my regimen. So far, I've started adding Ayurvedic powders into my deep conditioners and I love the results. I also have my DIY amla/brahmi oil that I use for oil rinsing and on my scalp. I'll try to have my regimen figured out by Nov. 1.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2017)

halee_J said:


> Nice thread @YvetteWithJoy  I’ll be a semi-lurking supporter for now  cause I know once I start chatting in here with y’all imma be buyin allll kina tings. I also use her oil


 Come right on in @halee_J. It's a lotta fun up in here


----------



## grownwomanaz (Oct 26, 2017)

Been lurking up in this piece lol. Silently rooting for success for everyone. I started subscribing to CP about a year or so ago. Love the growth/thickness oil and I was already a henna user. Godspeed ladies.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 26, 2017)

grownwomanaz said:


> Been lurking up in this piece lol. Silently rooting for success for everyone. I started subscribing to CP about a year or so ago. Love the growth/thickness oil and I was already a henna user. Godspeed ladies.


Well it's time you join us @grownwomanaz  Glad to have you


----------



## Daina (Oct 27, 2017)

How are you ladies preparing the tea rinse? I bought the tea from Belle Bar, do you just put it in a cup and pour hot water over it or do you do something different? Also got the Cassia gloss and will be adding to my conditioner. Not sure if I want to do as a pre-poo or after washing? How do you ladies gloss?

By the way I know some complained about shipping times from BB but I had no issues received a thank you note and several follow up emails. From order to receipt it was maybe 4 days and the customer service was awesome.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> How are you ladies preparing the tea rinse? I bought the tea from Belle Bar, do you just put it in a cup and pour hot water over it or do you do something different? Also got the Cassia gloss and will be adding to my conditioner. Not sure if I want to do as a pre-poo or after washing? How do you ladies gloss?
> 
> By the way I know some complained about shipping times from BB but I had no issues received a thank you note and several follow up emails. From order to receipt it was maybe 4 days and the customer service was awesome.


Check out Curly Proverbz video on her tea rinse here


----------



## Aggie (Oct 27, 2017)

@Daina 
Curly Proverbz have quite a few other videos that I believe will be helpful in your ayurveda journey. Take some time and watch as many as you can. You won't regret it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 27, 2017)

Daina said:


> How are you ladies preparing the tea rinse? I bought the tea from Belle Bar, do you just put it in a cup and pour hot water over it or do you do something different? Also got the Cassia gloss and will be adding to my conditioner. Not sure if I want to do as a pre-poo or after washing? How do you ladies gloss?
> 
> By the way I know some complained about shipping times from BB but I had no issues received a thank you note and several follow up emails. From order to receipt it was maybe 4 days and the customer service was awesome.



Also, halfway down the page at this link, she explains how to use the PURCHASED tea (I'm not sure if it differs from the DIY method/version):

https://bellebarorganic.com/pages/directions


----------



## Daina (Oct 28, 2017)

@Aggie, @YvetteWithJoy thanks ladies!


----------



## Aggie (Oct 28, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Aggie, @YvetteWithJoy thanks ladies!


@Daina
You are quite welcome hon.


----------



## prettywhitty (Oct 28, 2017)

So I’ve decided to augment my regimen with some auryvedic practices. This week I’m using the 4 ingredient growth oil. Next week I will add the tea spray using green tea. In December I will attempt a henna/cassia/ alma type gloss. I will continue to protective style and add castor oil to my ends.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 28, 2017)

I put 1 teaspoon each of aloe Vera powder, amla, brahmi, and rose petal powder into 3 tablespoons (1.5 oz.) of SM Manuka Honey masque.

By the time I applied it, it had been sitting for some hours. The powder sucked up the DC to result in a wet yet chalky paste. Spreadability was a 5 out of 10. I added distilled water. Application was still a little messy, with random bits of "mud" falling as I worked the mixture in. Next time I'll add a little oil or coconut milk or cream ir something.


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2017)

Today I pre-poo'd with the CP growth oil and Komaza Pona for 45 minutes. I cleansed and then made a cassia gloss with the BB cassia powder. I added two generous tbsps to my Wen 613 conditioner, 2 tbsp of organic honey, 2 tbsp of jojoba oil and finally 1 tbsp of wheat germ oil.  Blended all the ingredients and it was thick but a very pliable blend and I smoothed it into my hair with ease. Currently under two caps, plastic bag and a thermal heat cap for 90 minutes. Will report back how my hair feels and the ease of rinsing shortly. I will be brewing a bag of the tea rinse later this evening. Also making a new batch of growth oil with MSM, fenugreek seeds, Vit C, JBCO, EVOO, CO, jojoba oil. This mix is currently infusing on a candle warmer. Will let it infuse till the weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

My hair felt really strong after rinsing out the DC, AV powder, amla, brahmi, rose petal powder mix.

HOWEVER, I didn't like what mixing those proportions of powders to DC did to the consistency of the mixture. SO, next time I'm going to try CurlyProverbz's method of applying the HAIR TEA, letting it sit for 5 minutes, then applying DC.  Smart method. 

I am REALLY enjoying my CurlyProverbz/ayurvedic journey so far (barring that crazy fenugreek smoothie fail ).


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My hair felt really strong after rinsing out the DC, AV powder, amla, brahmi, rose petal powder mix.
> 
> HOWEVER, I didn't like what mixing those proportions of powders to DC did to the consistency of the mixture. SO, next time I'm going to try CurlyProverbz's method of applying the HAIR TEA, letting it sit for 5 minutes, then applying DC.  Smart method.
> 
> I am REALLY enjoying my CurlyProverbz/ayurvedic journey so far (barring that crazy fenugreek smoothie fail ).


Hmm @YvetteWithJoy

Do you ever henna your hair? If you don't, I can see why you wouldn't like the above consistency. I love it. It doesn't bother me at all. Clays are even messier I think but I love those too. The results are what I desire and love more than I hate the messiness of their application.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Hmm @YvetteWithJoy
> 
> Do you ever henna your hair? If you don't, I can see why you wouldn't like the above consistency. I love it. It doesn't bother me at all. Clays are even messier I think but I love those too. The results are what I desire and love more than I hate the messiness of their application.



Hi, @Aggie. I did a henna application once. The mess got me, . I'm going to try a henna gloss and see how that fairs fares. I plan to use Curl Junkie Smoothing Lotion as my conditioner for the gloss. I can't see that chalking up too badly, if it all.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

In this NappyHeaded Jojoba video, she discusses ayurvedic ingredients and products.

She says she want use hesh anymore since that time that report came out about rat poop being found it. There was a recall, I guess. The report/recall was years ago, I believe. This video was published on October 26, 2017.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Oct 29, 2017)

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
longer, stronger, shinier healthier hair. more poppin' curls

What products or mixes do you intend to use?
I think my hair really benefits from oil and henna. I want to start using some pre-made commercial products so I can get my routine down before I start experimenting too much.

Monthly Henna Mask (tried & true): Nupur Henna + Coconut Milk + Honey (would love to experiment with hibiscus and rose and aloe vera powder one day soon)
pre-poo: naptural85 aloe vera + oil
cleanse
deep condition: currently using SM manuka mask (love how my hair feels upon rinsing) but looking for something more or maybe, can you add powders directly to conditioner you use regularly?
Ayurvedic Tea Spritz : thinking of using a pre-made hibiscus tea from the store?
Creamy ayurvedic leave in: qb burdock root cream but thinking of trying keravada creme brulee
Oil: Has anyone had any experiences with KeraVeda? I was thinking of using their superego oil, it's chocked full of some great ayurvedic ingredients.

How frequently will you cleanse your hair? How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?
wash once a week (looking for a good, more natural cleanser)
LOC method to moisturize + seal + twist. repeat LOC method halfway through the week to moisturize + seal + twist.

How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?
once every season (x4 year)

Anything else you'd like to share?
I've been doing henna masks for some time now, off and on and my hair is always better when I'm doing them consistently. In general I'm trying to switch to a more natural, healthier lifestyle and beauty routine. I recently had a set back and suffering from heat damage (NEVER going to the dominicans again *promise*) and started to incorporate scalp massages based on curlyproverb channel and have already noticed increased growth and thickness. I can only imagine what a real routine could do. I am excited to move into the stage of my hair journey. really trying to KEEP IT SIMPLE and narrow down my staples.

I have considered purchasing CurlyProverb products but the oil and tea seem to have a fairly simple list of ingredients and would def DIY if I could get consistent mixes that last more than a week.

Photo attached for current starting point: as you can see my hair is def starting to come in thicker just need to make sure I keep it moisturized (which I hope will happen if I stop being lazy and actually moisturize + seal x2 week) and the slight tint from previous henna treatments. Hair is almost always in a twist-out (but no like seriously, I live in twist-outs)


----------



## Daina (Oct 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> Today I pre-poo'd with the CP growth oil and Komaza Pona for 45 minutes. I cleansed and then made a cassia gloss with the BB cassia powder. I added two generous tbsps to my Wen 613 conditioner, 2 tbsp of organic honey, 2 tbsp of jojoba oil and finally 1 tbsp of wheat germ oil.  Blended all the ingredients and it was thick but a very pliable blend and I smoothed it into my hair with ease. Currently under two caps, plastic bag and a thermal heat cap for 90 minutes. Will report back how my hair feels and the ease of rinsing shortly. I will be brewing a bag of the tea rinse later this evening. Also making a new batch of growth oil with MSM, fenugreek seeds, Vit C, JBCO, EVOO, CO, jojoba oil. This mix is currently infusing on a candle warmer. Will let it infuse till the weekend.



Good gracious my hair was so soft, strong and shiny! It also felt moisturized. I am still doing a moisture DC right now with Carol's Daughter black vanilla smoothie. I will rinse and then LOC with either Qhemet Biologics products or Oyin. I really like the Oyin curly whipped pudding. I will airdry tonight and then tomorrow I will bun for the week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 29, 2017)

Even aside from growth and retention, I am loving the effects of the CurlyProverbz regimen on the STATE of my hair. 

I'm so glad I decided to take a chance and baby step my way through personalizing a CP regimen for myself.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

Daina said:


> Good gracious my hair was so soft, strong and shiny! It also felt moisturized. I am still doing a moisture DC right now with Carol's Daughter black vanilla smoothie. I will rinse and then LOC with either Qhemet Biologics products or Oyin. I really like the Oyin curly whipped pudding. I will airdry tonight and then tomorrow I will bun for the week.


Thanks for the update @Daina. Sounds like this ended up being a HIT for your hair .


----------



## Aggie (Oct 29, 2017)

Tonight I massaged my CP growth oil in my scalp, and moisturized with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and QB Amla & Olive Heavy Cream sealed with APB Hair and Body Butta - no oil on my strands tonight. I will do a Green House Effect wearing my BonBonCheveux satin lined plastic cap over it. This should be interesting


----------



## weavepat (Oct 30, 2017)

*What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?*

I've been dabbling with ayurvedic hair products for about 7 years now. My hair always does really well with them, but I've never been consistent for more than a few months. 

*What products or mixes do you intend to use?*

I had the herbs from my last cp growth oil infusion so I just added coconut oil to the jar and let it infuse in the oven for a few hours.

I have herbal henna tea and amla+neem tea in the freezer. 

I also made some henna gloss bars using her recipe as a guide a couple months ago.

*How frequently will you cleanse your hair?*

I wash once a week. 

*How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?*

Currently I henna gloss every other wash day.

I  use a mix of henna tea amla+neem tea and aloe vera juice in my spray bottle.

I typically just use coconut oil to pre poo, but I'll also mix my infused oil with castor oil and massage my scalp.

*How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?*

I want to see how much my hair will grow by the end of the year, so no trims until then.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 30, 2017)

This morning I massaged the remainder of my 4 oz CP growth oil in my scalp and smoothed down the length of my hair for a few minutes, then I took the herbs left over from my CP tea rinse last week (I had it in the refrigerator). 

I stretched it with some hot water, shook it up, jumped in the shower and poured the entire bottle of the liquid herbs onto my hair, making sure to saturate my scalp with the mixture. I left it on while I showered. 

When I washed it out, I was expecting dry hair but on the contrary, it was super moisturized. I didn't even use a cowash to rinse it out - I didn't have to. I wonder if it was because I added the hibiscus and kalpi tone powders to my tea . 

Well needless to say, this is how I will be doing this moving forward.


----------



## Saludable84 (Oct 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I put 1 teaspoon each of aloe Vera powder, amla, brahmi, and rose petal powder into 3 tablespoons (1.5 oz.) of SM Manuka Honey masque.
> 
> By the time I applied it, it had been sitting for some hours. The powder sucked up the DC to result in a wet yet chalky paste. Spreadability was a 5 out of 10. I added distilled water. Application was still a little messy, with random bits of "mud" falling as I worked the mixture in. Next time I'll add a little oil or coconut milk or cream ir something.



You likely didn’t use enough conditioner. I used a tsp each of Neem, amla, brahmi and bringraj into 8 ounces of conditioner and got a slippy Conditioner.


----------



## Daina (Oct 30, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Thanks for the update @Daina. Sounds like this ended up being a HIT for your hair .



@Aggie, it was a hit and an added benefit I wasn't expecting was that it darkened some of my gray hairs along the front hair line. Next time in 2 wash cycles I am going to add Amla powder as well which I know will help with darkening the gray hairs.


----------



## Aggie (Oct 31, 2017)

Tonight I sprayed my CP Ayurveda tea rinse again but no moisturizer to chase, my hair is still very moisturized. Now that I'm thinking about it, I believe it's because I did a clay detox on Saturday past. My hair behaves unbelievably well after a clay detox treatment.


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 1, 2017)

@Aggie what did your clay detox consist of?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Aggie what did your clay detox consist of?


For my last clay detox I used JMonique's Naturals Dead Sea Mud Wash. I bought it during last year's BF sales. I still have 3 large jars left in my stash.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 1, 2017)

Good Evening Ladies.

Got home about an hour ago and decided to do a 10 minute scalp massage with CP Ayurveda Growth Oil, followed by 5 minutes of inversion. My hair still feels wonderfully soft so I probably won't moisturize it tonight but will save it for after I spritz with CP Ayurveda Tea Rinse. .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 1, 2017)

I added CP oil to my DC and DC'd. Now I'm wearing just CP oil on my chunky twist out. Hair feels great.

Super simple.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 3, 2017)

I'm going to make more ayurvedic oil this weekend.

For prepooing- Reg. Coconut oil (76degree) + henna, amla, and brahmi powder.
For DCing- Fractionated Coconut Oil + Olive Oil + henna, amla, and brahmi powder.
I may throw in some fenugreek too.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2017)

Made an Ayurvedic Herbal Cream to match my oil. It contains shea, mango & capuacu butter. Added in my Pre-made Ayurvedic oil which was made with Grapeseed, apricot, monoi coconut, safflower and rice bran oils infused for 2 weeks in henna, fenugreek, aloe vera powder, amla, bhringraj, Brahmi and rosemary herbs. 

This latest infusion of particular oils has been my favorite thus far. And this matching cream was the icing on the cake. Putting this here for future reference for myself. LOL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Made an Ayurvedic Herbal Cream to match my oil. It contains shea, mango & capuacu butter. Added in my Pre-made Ayurvedic oil which was made with Grapeseed, apricot, monoi coconut, safflower and rice bran oils infused for 2 weeks in henna, fenugreek, aloe vera powder, amla, bhringraj, Brahmi and rosemary herbs.
> 
> This latest infusion of particular oils has been my favorite thus far. And this matching cream was the icing on the cake. Putting this here for future reference for myself. LOL


Is this Lulu?, Did you change your screen name?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Made an Ayurvedic Herbal Cream to match my oil. It contains shea, mango & capuacu butter. Added in my Pre-made Ayurvedic oil which was made with Grapeseed, apricot, monoi coconut, safflower and rice bran oils infused for 2 weeks in henna, fenugreek, aloe vera powder, amla, bhringraj, Brahmi and rosemary herbs.
> 
> This latest infusion of particular oils has been my favorite thus far. And this matching cream was the icing on the cake. Putting this here for future reference for myself. LOL


Oh by the way, nice combination and thanks for the ayurvedic herbal cream idea.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

Just gave myself a 5 minute massage with CP growth oil and inverted for 5 minutes as well. 

Day 3 Inversion for the month is complete.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 3, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Is this Lulu?, Did you changed your screen name?



Yes Sis, it's lulu97. I was gonna change my avatar the same day I changed my username but decided it was too much change at once. LOL


----------



## Aggie (Nov 3, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Yes Sis, it's lulu97. I was gonna change my avatar the same day I changed my username but decided it was too much change at once. LOL


Thankfully you didn't. I would not have guessed at all . Love the new name though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 4, 2017)

I just read Henna Sooq's free PDF guide about henna.

I'm so hoping that consistent henna use effectively eliminates split ends for me, as it is has for the guide's author.

I'm not sure how frequently to do a henna treatment. I wonder if a once-a-week, midweek treatment would be too much.

Potential initial henna treatment method, to begin:

Mix 175 grams of henna (based on my hair's length) with 2 tsps of sugar (for smoothness, according to the guide)
Mix with fenugreek-infused water containing a squirt of lemon juice
Add 5 drops of CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil
Let sit for 3-4 hours
Apply wearing gloves and let sit on hair for 3-4 hours minimally (up to overnight if desired)
Rinse, shampoo, and condition
Style


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just read Henna Sooq's free PDF guide about henna.
> 
> I'm so hoping that consistent henna use effectively eliminates split ends for me, as it is has for the guide's author.
> 
> ...


Nice mixture you got there @YvetteWithJoy. I especially like the fenugreek infused water addition. What a novel idea. Let us know how it works out for you okay?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

This morning, so far I have on CP growth oil on my scalp and hair as a prepoo. 

I have some leftover henna in a double boil warming up to apply after prepooing for about 30 minutes.

 I will stretch the henna with some kalpi tone and amla powders and mix in some Nexxus Polymedic Emergency Reconstructor because my hair feels like it needs some strength.

Moisturizing today with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion.  

Plaiting my hair up and wigging for the day.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just read Henna Sooq's free PDF guide about henna.
> 
> I'm so hoping that consistent henna use effectively eliminates split ends for me, as it is has for the guide's author.
> 
> ...



I think you should wait a few days before shampooing. Just rinse and/or cowash, then condition.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 4, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I think you should wait a few days before shampooing. Just rinse and/or cowash, then condition.



Makes perfect sense! Thanks, lady!


----------



## weavepat (Nov 4, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just read Henna Sooq's free PDF guide about henna.
> 
> I'm so hoping that consistent henna use effectively eliminates split ends for me, as it is has for the guide's author.
> 
> ...


I once did henna treatments weekly for a month. The cumulative benefits were great but the rinse out process will take you through it! Fenugreek does provide slip but  maybe consider adding more oil to the mix or even try using coconut milk. Even though these options may result in less dye uptake, the mix will be easier to rinse out and your hair won't feel as dry afterwards.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 4, 2017)

weavepat said:


> I once did henna treatments weekly for a month. The cumulative benefits were great but the rinse out process will take you through it! Fenugreek does provide slip but  maybe consider adding more oil to the mix or even try using coconut milk. Even though these options may result in less dye uptake, the mix will be easier to rinse out and your hair won't feel as dry afterwards.



Many thanks!


----------



## weavepat (Nov 4, 2017)

I found a bottle of CP growth oil I infused using olive oil. At first I couldn't remember why I stopped using it. About 20 minutes after application I remembered! I got a little happy with the essential oils and msm with this blend. Afterwards, I added some castor oil to weaken it a bit and the result has left my scalp stimulated but not irritated. I'll use this oil for scalp massages until it's gone and then use the coconut one.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 4, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5.5 minutes.

Day 4 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 5 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 5, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Made an Ayurvedic Herbal Cream to match my oil. It contains shea, mango & capuacu butter. Added in my Pre-made Ayurvedic oil which was made with Grapeseed, apricot, monoi coconut, safflower and rice bran oils infused for 2 weeks in henna, fenugreek, aloe vera powder, amla, bhringraj, Brahmi and rosemary herbs.
> 
> This latest infusion of particular oils has been my favorite thus far. And this matching cream was the icing on the cake. Putting this here for future reference for myself. LOL



This is what I want to do as I need a nice whipped cream.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 5, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> This is what I want to do as I need a nice whipped cream.


I have some butters in my stash right now. I can make it happen so I will probably give this a try tomorrow if I have time.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm so excited for this! 
I now have:

DIY amla & brahmi oil
Dulhan body art quality henna
Neem powder
Hesh Amla powder
Hesh Shikakai powder
Hesh Brahmi powder
Hesh Rose powder
Hesh Heenara powder
Hesh Kapoor Kachli powder 
Swad rose water
Dabur Vatika Oil
Mahabringaraj oil 
Sesa Ayurvedic oil
Parachute Ayurvedic Hair Oil 
Hairveda Shkakai Oil
Hairveda Vatika Frosting
Fenugreek seeds

I'm going to continue adding powders to my DCs, and maybe some oils.
Looking into some tea rinse recipes. 
Using the oils for sealing, scalp massages/inversion, prepoos and oil rinsing.
What else can I do?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

My first-time-purchase Henna Sooq order arrived!

I got:

sedr powder (so hype to try this)
Honey Enriching Hair Nourisher (a cassia-containing treatment)
Cocoveda Shampoo Bar (I'm praying this rivals my HG Soultanicals poo bar that is not reliably sold)
Soapnut Shampoo Bar (this is supposedly deeply cleansing, and I'm wondering if it can replace my KCCC shampoo)
I'm trying to envision how I might incorporate the sedr powder (cleansing and strengthening and elongating supposedly while being defining). If my hair loves it, perhaps it could be a midweek cleansing treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

I don't want to make the same mistake with sedr powder that I did with the fenugreek smoothie. I'm researching galore.

The cute lady who makes comparison videos in both English and French has made a video comparing shikakai and sidr. I'm guessing sidr = sedr???


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I'm so excited for this!
> I now have:
> 
> DIY amla & brahmi oil
> ...


You could get yourself some shea butter, mango butter, and cupuacu butter to whip in a little bit of your amla and brahmi oil to make the perfect (thicker) sealant. You can also massage this in your scalp but add some essential oils in it for stimulation.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 6, 2017)

Aggie said:


> You could get yourself some shea butter, mango butter, and cupuacu butter to whip in a little bit of your amla and brahmi oil to make the perfect (thicker) sealant. You can also massage this in your scalp but add some essential oils in it for stimulation.



Have you tried whipping in aloe vera gel? That's I was thinking of doing.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Have you tried whipping in aloe vera gel? That's I was thinking of doing.


No but I'm sure you could add a couple tablespoons if you'll use it up in a timely fashion.


----------



## Keen (Nov 6, 2017)

How do you ladies mask the smell of the growth oil? I want to wear it daily but I can go in public smelling like that...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

Keen said:


> How do you ladies mask the smell of the growth oil? I want to wear it daily but I can go in public smelling like that...


I don't. I simply apply and massage in for 5-10 minutes the night before, sleep doing a green house effect, cowash out the next morning, bun or wig for the day.


----------



## Keen (Nov 6, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I don't. I simply apply and massage in for 5-10 minutes the night before, sleep doing a green house effect, cowash out the next morning, bun or wig for the day.


I'm wigging so I can do this every other day. What are you co-washing with?


----------



## CICI24 (Nov 6, 2017)

I did a henna treatment with Karishma Herbal henna. I will began doing this weekly. My hair felt smooth and strong when I applied my leave-in.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

Keen said:


> I'm wigging so I can do this every other day. What are you co-washing with?


I have V05 Moisture Milks Conditioner that I like to use. I detox my scalp every 2 - 3 weeks though using clay or a mild clarifying poo like Inahsi Naturals Clarifying Shampoo just to avoid build up on my scalp and hair.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

Oh and @Keen 
I don't buy cowash cleansing conditioners because I believe they are over-priced and pretty much do the same thing as a cheapie conditioner. Even v05 carry a clarifying cleansing conditioner.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

Keen said:


> How do you ladies mask the smell of the growth oil? I want to wear it daily but I can go in public smelling like that...



Mine smells divine!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm currently prepooing with Chicoro's prepoo. I prefer aloe straight from a leaf. The tbs of oil I added to the AVJ was CP oil, of course. 

The warm coconut oil (step 2) felt divine.


----------



## Keen (Nov 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mine smells divine!


Which recipe are u using?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I just applied and massaged my CP Ayurveda Growth Oil for 5 minutes, moisturized my ends with APB Moisturizing Hair Lotion and Inverted for 5 minutes.

Day 6 of my Inversion for the month of November is complete.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

Keen said:


> Which recipe are u using?



Here's where I first posted it: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-14#post-24169735

Here's the recipe:

*Powders and seeds in a tied-up coffee filter that sits in the oil mix* (Thanks for the tip, @LuLu!):

MSM powder: 1 teaspoon
Henna (the Nupur brand containing amla, brahmi, etc.): 1 tablespoon
Fenugreek seeds: 1/2 a cup
*Oils*:

Fractionated coconut oil: 3/4 a cup
Extra virgin olive oil: 3/4 a cup
Castor oil 5 tablespoons:
3 tablespoons of clear castor oil
2 tablespoons of Jamaican Mange & Lime Black Castor Oil, the Vitamin A, D, E version (for the vitamins and the aroma )

Rosemary oil: 10 drops
Teatree oil: 10 drops
Peppermint oil: 10 drops
Carrot seed oil: 10 drops


----------



## Keen (Nov 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's where I first posted it: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-14#post-24169735
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...



Hmmm... I wonder if ingredients brand has any bearings. The only ingredient I don’t use is carrots seed oil.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 6, 2017)

Keen said:


> Hmmm... I wonder if ingredients brand has any bearings. The only ingredient I don’t use is carrots seed oil.



I bet it does.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy
Lulu97 changed her screen name to @ElevatedEnergy okay dear?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

I think my oil smells awesome too but I don't like walking around smelling even slightly like curried chicken . That's the fenugreek that smells like that by the way.

My CP henna tea rinse is awesome - I don't smell like food.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here's where I first posted it: https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...-hair-growth-oil.816155/page-14#post-24169735
> 
> Here's the recipe:
> 
> ...



I think I will try using coffee filters to make my next brew but only with the powders and any other herbs I might use. that brings me to another point - I need to go add a hand mixer to my wish list over on Amazon. I need this one for my butter/oil/conditioner mixtures.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm guessing sidr = sedr???


Yes, it has a bunch of names: sidr, sedr, Ziziphus Spina, Ziziphus Christi, Zizyphus Spina Christi, and jujube tree leaf powder.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 7, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Yes, it has a bunch of names: sidr, sedr, Ziziphus Spina, Ziziphus Christi, Zizyphus Spina Christi, and jujube tree leaf powder.



I love how knowledgeable you are! Thanks!


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I love how knowledgeable you are! Thanks!


You're welcome. I have it on my list of things to try, maybe.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 7, 2017)

Keen said:


> How do you ladies mask the smell of the growth oil? I want to wear it daily but I can go in public smelling like that...



My oil smells really good. Whenever I make a new batch, I always add in a full bottle of Monoi Tahiti coconut oil and that's what my oil smells like. I don't add any essential oils as they irritate my scalp. I plan on getting a few jars of Hairveda's Vatika frosting on Black Friday so I'll add that to my next batch instead of the Monoi oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 7, 2017)

Keen said:


> How do you ladies mask the smell of the growth oil? I want to wear it daily but I can go in public smelling like that...



My mix smells pretty good.  Did you add enough essential oil?. I added lavender, orange and lemon essential oil PLUS rose petals.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm currently prepooing with Chicoro's prepoo. I prefer aloe straight from a leaf. The tbs of oil I added to the AVJ was CP oil, of course.
> 
> The warm coconut oil (step 2) felt divine.



That is my fail-safe default for dry, crunchy hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 7, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> That is my fail-safe default for dry, crunchy hair.



It's grown on me! The first time I used it, I did it improperly. (Somehow I missed that it is a two-step application process. ).

This video has me convinced that coconut oil prepooing might be a key component in taking my hair to the next level. I believe I've inadvertently been stripping too much water and moisture from my hair over cumulative washes. I can't wait to see what 6 weeks of consistent coconut oil prepooing does for the state and feel of my hair.


----------



## Keen (Nov 7, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> My mix smells pretty good.  Did you add enough essential oil?. I added lavender, orange and lemon essential oil PLUS rose petals.


I added about 10 drops. I will add lavender, orange and lemon next time.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 7, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Aggie what did your clay detox consist of?


@larry3344 
I just found another dead sea mud you can try and it's here

https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/products/salts-muds-seaweed/dead-sea-mineral-mud.html

With this one, you might have to personalize it to your liking. You can add any essential oils your hair likes to it. You will find many of the reviews, compelling. I will be getting that one next since it's cheaper but on this site you have to order a minimum of $100 in products so they don't charge you the $20 administration fee. Shipping is kinda high too. 

I order a lot of my oils, rhassoul clay, essential oils, glycerin, multani mitti clay, fragrance oils, and some butters from them as well. I always wait until I need at least $100 in products before I order and I just keep filling my cart until I'm ready.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 7, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @larry3344
> I just found another dead sea mud you can try and it's here
> 
> https://www.newdirectionsaromatics.com/products/salts-muds-seaweed/dead-sea-mineral-mud.html
> ...



Me too.  I have a full cart with them right now.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 8, 2017)

So if I mix powders in to my DC, does that count as a gloss? Because I don't have time to break it up into 2 separate steps (gloss, then DC). 

On Monday I mixed henna, rose, amla, neem, brahmi, & Kapoor Kachli powders together with some hot boiling water before mixing with the DC. Then I added my DC, honey, and a bit of the Parachute Ayurvedic oil. DC'ed as usual for 30 mins under the dryer. When I rinsed it out, my hair was sooooo soft, and moisturized, yet so strong! The oil gave it a nice, clean scent as well. I used the same powders to make a tea rinse, with rose water and aloe vera juice.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 8, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> So if I mix powders in to my DC, does that count as a gloss? Because I don't have time to break it up into 2 separate steps (gloss, then DC).
> 
> On Monday I mixed henna, rose, amla, neem, brahmi, & Kapoor Kachli powders together with some hot boiling water before mixing with the DC. Then I added my DC, honey, and a bit of the Parachute Ayurvedic oil. DC'ed as usual for 30 mins under the dryer. When I rinsed it out, my hair was sooooo soft, and moisturized, yet so strong! The oil gave it a nice, clean scent as well. I used the same powders to make a tea rinse, with rose water and aloe vera juice.



 According to the henna guideline PDF I got/ordered free of cost from Henna Sooq, a gloss is when your main ingredients are henna and conditioner.

The guideline recommends mixing the henna with water first to make a paste. Then mix it with conditioner (1:1 amounts conditioner and henna). Let it sit for 3-4 hours. Then apply it to hair and let it sit for 1-2 hours. Then rinse out.


----------



## douglala (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm very interested and read the whole thread. I successfully re grew my natural hair with weaves/wigs. It now I want to transition to wearing my own hair out and NOT in protective styles all the time. 

But I don't know where to start with her site. Too many options!

Exactly which oil are you guys calling her growth oil? I dont see one referred to by that name. 

And I want to purchase a tea rinse as I know I don't have the time to buy and make myself. But you have to select all the ingredients  yourself!?? I don't know what a good starting mix is. 

I have natural hair but it's extremely fine and weak. I need strength, thickining, and still moisture and slip to help with detangling. 

Can someone help me with selecting an oil and tea from her site? Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 8, 2017)

douglala said:


> I'm very interested and read the whole thread. I successfully re grew my natural hair with weaves/wigs. It now I want to transition to wearing my own hair out and NOT in protective styles all the time.
> 
> But I don't know where to start with her site. Too many options!
> 
> ...



Here is a thread about what people are calling her growth oil: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/

I have not purchased anything from her site, but hopefully others will chime in soon.

I will say: It took very, very, very, very little time to make the tea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 8, 2017)

douglala said:


> I'm very interested and read the whole thread. I successfully re grew my natural hair with weaves/wigs. It now I want to transition to wearing my own hair out and NOT in protective styles all the time.
> 
> But I don't know where to start with her site. Too many options!
> 
> ...



Oh, and congratulations on the hair growth!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 8, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> So if I mix powders in to my DC, does that count as a gloss? Because I don't have time to break it up into 2 separate steps (gloss, then DC).
> 
> On Monday I mixed henna, rose, amla, neem, brahmi, & Kapoor Kachli powders together with some hot boiling water before mixing with the DC. Then I added my DC, honey, and a bit of the Parachute Ayurvedic oil. DC'ed as usual for 30 mins under the dryer. When I rinsed it out, my hair was sooooo soft, and moisturized, yet so strong! The oil gave it a nice, clean scent as well. I used the same powders to make a tea rinse, with rose water and aloe vera juice.



That sounds divine!


----------



## douglala (Nov 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here is a thread about what people are calling her growth oil: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/thoughts-on-this-homemade-hair-growth-oil.816155/
> 
> I have not purchased anything from her site, but hopefully others will chime in soon.
> 
> I will say: It took very, very, very, very little time to make the tea.


 Thanks so much. And I think you're right. I ALREADY  have all of the carrier oils and essential oils. Henna already on the way.  Just need the rest of the powders which I think I can get some from my local  Health food store. So excited! Just what I needed.


----------



## douglala (Nov 8, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I agree with this list. I think the plethora of mixes is to address individual needs at different times of the growth process. We all should tweak each recipe as needed. I think CurlyProverbs changed each recipe per her own needs and the requests of her followers.
> 
> I think the teas are great as a final rinse or to enhance your DC by spraying hair before DC.
> Oil mixes are for scalp maintenance and various sealing methods.
> ...


What's your take on the shea butter for your high porosity hair? I am also high porosity but i think my hair like it.


----------



## Nini90012 (Nov 8, 2017)

Hello,
I am looking to purchase rhassoul clay powder.  I purchased henna from hennasooq.com but they dont have the powder.  Where do you purchase online?


----------



## douglala (Nov 8, 2017)

It was meant to be...

Made it to the Indian supermarket 5 mins before closing and they had it all - henna, Amal, shikakai, and Brahmi. Then grabbed the last mason jar (with a seal) from Target! So I'm starting making my oil mix tonight.


----------



## douglala (Nov 8, 2017)

Wait,.... are you guys putting the powders directly in the oil or using a coffee filter/stocking etc.   I thought it was the latter but CP's video shows her putting it directly in the oil?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

douglala said:


> Wait,.... are you guys putting the powders directly in the oil or using a coffee filter/stocking etc.   I thought it was the latter but CP's video shows her putting it directly in the oil?



I've done it both ways. This last time I tried putting the seeds into a coffee filter and tying it up, and the powders all together into a separate coffee filter and tying it up.

I believe I prefer putting the seeds in a coffee filter and the powder directly into the oil.

In CurlyProverbz's videos, she adds the powder directly to the oil. Here's one video:


----------



## Keen (Nov 9, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> When I rinsed it out, my hair was sooooo soft, and moisturized, yet so strong!


That's how my hair felt also. I did a clay mask before the gloss. I just add everything ayuverda I have in my gloss, which is not many.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase rhassoul clay powder.  I purchased henna from hennasooq.com but they dont have the powder.  Where do you purchase online?



Bumping for you and calling @Aggie and @Nightingale.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 9, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy  sidr tends to swell or rather balloon when mixed with liquid. If you haven't already, try mixing a little bit into a paste to see for yourself. Most recommend using about half as much powder as you think you'll need and then go from there. 

Even though it has a very fine sift, sidr can also be clumpy so even though you aren't waiting for dye release, if your mix does have lumps, let it sit for a bit, then go back in and smooth it out. HTH


----------



## weavepat (Nov 9, 2017)

Massaging hair tea and growth oil into my scalp every night.

 I've been trialing greg juice for the length of my hair and I like using a spritz that I don't have to worry about refrigerating. I'll still use the hair tea on my length, but only defrost enough for my pre poo and maybe a strengthening spritz post wash.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 9, 2017)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase rhassoul clay powder.  I purchased henna from hennasooq.com but they dont have the powder.  Where do you purchase online?


I purchased mine from Camden Grey:

http://www.camdengrey.com/essential-oils/rhassoul-clay-powder.html

There is a $25 minimum order on the site. I buy my oils, butters, and jars from Camden so I always surpass $25.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

weavepat said:


> @YvetteWithJoy  sidr tends to swell or rather balloon when mixed with liquid. If you haven't already, try mixing a little bit into a paste to see for yourself. Most recommend using about half as much powder as you think you'll need and then go from there.
> 
> Even though it has a very fine sift, sidr can also be clumpy so even though you aren't waiting for dye release, if your mix does have lumps, let it sit for a bit, then go back in and smooth it out. HTH



Very helpful! Many thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

Nini90012 said:


> Hello,
> I am looking to purchase rhassoul clay powder.  I purchased henna from hennasooq.com but they dont have the powder.  Where do you purchase online?


I ordered mine from www.essentialwholesale.com but Camden-Grey is a lot cheaper. I might order from the latter supplier next time though. I also ordered from ebay before but I won't go that route again since the packaging was pretty awful.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2017)

For those of you in the Hampton Roads, VA area (I just moved here...pray for me lolol), I found an Indian Grocery store at 415 N. Military Highway.  It is right next to Planet Fitness and let me tell you...they have EVERYTHING and the prices are very reasonable/inexpensive.   I purchased some Fenugreek leaves that came packaged.  It looks like parsley, so I'll add a teaspoon to my oil mix.  Meanwhile, they have the seeds, powder, seeds that have been grinned, etc.  

All of the hair products are in front of the store and have a TON!

Let me know if you live in the area and stopped by that store.  They will have everything you need.  I had to go early because that bridge leaving Buckroe gets crowded quick on the way back and I didn't want to be stuck in traffic.  That bridge can be a nightmare.


----------



## Jade Feria (Nov 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> According to the henna guideline PDF I got/ordered free of cost from Henna Sooq, a gloss is when your main ingredients are henna and conditioner.
> 
> The guideline recommends mixing the henna with water first to make a paste. Then mix it with conditioner (1:1 amounts conditioner and henna). Let it sit for 3-4 hours. Then apply it to hair and let it sit for 1-2 hours. Then rinse out.


Thanks for the info! I went and downloaded their PDF files. It only says that a *henna* gloss has henna and conditioner. On their blog, it says that a gloss can be made with any herb and conditioner:


> Glosses are a less intense version of a full strength herbal (or ayurvedic) treatment and can be very useful for the first time herb user. Especially for those with fine hair, those wanting to tone down the orangey-ness of their henna, and those wanting very little colour and more moisturising.
> 
> *Henna Glosses*
> Did you know that all the herbs we have at Henna Sooq can be used as glosses as well as full strength?  Glosses are a less intense, diluted version of a full henna treatment, and are more moisturising, especially if conditioner is used.
> ...


https://hennablogspot.com/quick-and-simple-herbal-hair-glosses/


----------



## Nini90012 (Nov 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I ordered mine from www.essentialwholesale.com but Camden-Grey is a lot cheaper. I might order from the latter supplier next time though. I also ordered from ebay before but I won't go that route again since the packaging was pretty awful.


Thank you.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

Nini90012 said:


> Thank you.


You're welcome


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

This morning I made my second batch of the CP henna strengthening tea rinse but this time I added hibiscus, kalpi tone and bhringraj powders to it. It looks a deep rich burgundy I guess because of the hibiscus powder. 

I will definitely be making a loose paste with these powders to pour over my hair, powder and all in the shower since it looks so yummy. Plus they couldn't hurt but help with hair growth becsuse of the added essential oils I put in it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> Thanks for the info! I went and downloaded their PDF files. It only says that a *henna* gloss has henna and conditioner. On their blog, it says that a gloss can be made with any herb and conditioner:
> 
> https://hennablogspot.com/quick-and-simple-herbal-hair-glosses/



Yes, my bad! I thought you were asking about henna glosses specifically. Yes--There do seem to be other types of glosses.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

Today I:

prepooed with Chicoro's 2-step moisture-drenched prepoo recipe (hair felt great!)
skipped the Cantu ACV Root Rinse
cleansed with Henna Sooq Coveda Shampoo Bar (hair was cleansed, NOT stripped, coated, and feeling super strong)
am DCing with Henna Sooq Hair Nourisher (about to rinse it out)
then section by section will work CurlyProverbz DIY Hair Tea in and apply new-to-me SM Anti-breakage Firm Hold Gel Cream (I'm praying it doesn't flake like it did for that lady on YouTube )


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I ordered mine from www.essentialwholesale.com but Camden-Grey is a lot cheaper. I might order from the latter supplier next time though. I also ordered from ebay before but I won't go that route again since the packaging was pretty awful.



What was the packaging like? When I ordered 2lbs last year from Camden Grey and it came double bagged and taped tightly. I ended up transferring it to a large jar.


----------



## douglala (Nov 9, 2017)

My oil mix is infusing. 

I want to make a tea too but there are so many options I don't know where to start. 
Even her website makes my head spin. Way to many options!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 9, 2017)

douglala said:


> My oil mix is infusing.
> 
> I want to make a tea too but there are so many options I don't know where to start.
> Even her website makes my head spin. Way to many options!



Yes, I know what you mean about the number of options! 

Here's where I started with my tea, and it was SUPER easy. I made one change: I added some aloe Vera powder because I wanted my hair tea to be hydrating and not just strengthening.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 9, 2017)

Here is what I purchased from that Indian grocery today:

Shikakai Powder
Neem Powder
Maka Powder (Bhringraj)
Brahmi Powder
Castor Oil (Indian Brand) $3.49
Mahabhringraj Hair Oil
Parachute Coconut Oil
Menthi - Powder $2.99
Menthi - Ground Leaves Version $2.99
Menthi - Ground Seeds Version $2.99

I used the following, in this order:

Menthi (Fenugreek) Ground Seeds
Menthi Powder
Neem Powder
Brahmi Powder
Maka Powder
Parachute Coconut Oil
Castor Oil
Mahabhringraj Hair Oil
Almond Oil

Essential Oils purchased at Marshalls:

First of all, I couldn't believe that I found all of these EO's at Marshalls for a fraction of what it costs online.  Six came in a box that consisted of:

Tea Tree, Ginger, Peppermint, Sweet Orange, Lemon and Lavender.  

I'm making another batch of oil and I have it infusing in a mason jar in the crock pot.  So far, so good.  

Those Menthi ground leaves smell STRONG when I pulled the pack out of the box.  I was like nahhh.....we'll put that to the side for now lolol

I put the prices next to the items that I remembered.  The receipt is somewhere in my bag.  

Anyway, you know your infusion mix is working with the Menthi seeds because it smells like maple syrup. 

 If you just use Coconut oil and Menthi seeds and infuse those in a mason jar by themselves without adding any additional powders or other oils, your oil should turn a nice Amber/Reddish/Brownish color.  That's when you know your seeds have infused, based on the color.  

However, when I initially mixed the powders in my first bath along with everything else, the color was that of a dark green.  After infusing, the color is a dark brown.  A rich brown color.


----------



## douglala (Nov 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about the number of options!
> 
> Here's where I started with my tea, and it was SUPER easy. I made one change: I added some aloe Vera powder because I wanted my hair tea to be hydrating and not just strengthening.



Perfect. I can do that one tonight. Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> What was the packaging like? When I ordered 2lbs last year from Camden Grey and it came double bagged and taped tightly. I ended up transferring it to a large jar.


I think you misunderstood hon. I meant that Ebay had horrible packaging. I won't order from ebay again. 

Plus my activated charcoal packaging from essentialwholesale.com was also poorly packaged. It came in a large plastic bad instead another large plastic bag when I believe it should have been packaged in a sealed bag inside a zip lock bag. It is a very light powder and as soon as it is opened, small tiny black particles go flying everywhere, and I do mean EVERYWHERE !!! I certainly will not be ordering it from this site anymore .


----------



## Aggie (Nov 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about the number of options!
> 
> Here's where I started with my tea, and it was SUPER easy. I made one change: I added some aloe Vera powder because I wanted my hair tea to be hydrating and not just strengthening.


This is the one I made today but added a few extra powders to mine. Very nice tea rinse .


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> This morning I made my second batch of the CP henna strengthening tea rinse but this time I added hibiscus, kalpi tone and bhringraj powders to it. It looks a deep rich burgundy I guess because of the hibiscus powder.
> 
> I will definitely be making a loose paste with these powders to pour over my hair, powder and all in the shower since it looks so yummy. Plus they couldn't hurt but help with hair growth becsuse of the added essential oils I put in it.



Where do you get your hibiscus powder? What brand do you use? I was thinking of using hibiscus tea for my leave in spirtz. But I'm also thinking it may be good to get the powder too to add to my henna mix or hype up my deep conditioner. 

In other news, still waiting on my stuff from Keravada. Really need a products that will be a game changer for my hair


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 10, 2017)

Someone probably already answered but I love your powder stash! Sounds like mine!
You could do clay mixes if that were your thing. Or Ayurvedic black soap. Curly Proverbz has a vid on Ayurvedic black soap 



Jade Feria said:


> I'm going to continue adding powders to my DCs, and maybe some oils.
> Looking into some tea rinse recipes.
> Using the oils for sealing, scalp massages/inversion, prepoos and oil rinsing.
> What else can I do?


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 10, 2017)

Another thing with tea mixes: you can make your tea then add a moisturizing component to it later (i.e- adding aloe vera juice or gel to cooled, steeped tea, steeping tea in boiled rose water, making a tea with moisturizing herbs  like fenugreek or marshmallow root)



YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes, I know what you mean about the number of options!
> 
> Here's where I started with my tea, and it was SUPER easy. I made one change: I added some aloe Vera powder because I wanted my hair tea to be hydrating and not just strengthening.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 10, 2017)

So I have been having THE hardest time taking length check pics. My phone’s camera has Parkinson’s  so clear pictures to track my growth are out for now. I’ll be back later with some measurements.
Wednesday, I applied a Ayurvedic masque to my scalp and ended up leaving overnight: Brahmi, rose petal, lemon peel, hibiscus, shikakai, neem, maharabrinaj, rosemary, DEA, ginger, fenugreek and amla powders mixed in equal parts aloe vera juice, rose water, and nettle tea.
This was a fantastic recipe. My hair roots felt so strong and moisturized.
I’ve discovered that no mix of any herbs is too frustrating/inconvenient if I use my tangle busting clay wash directly after. Or a henna mix because henna busts my tangles too.
My clay wash was 2 tbsp Australian pink clay, 4 tbsp Bentonite clay, 1 tbsp DEA, and equal parts nettle tea, rose water, and aloe vera juice. I added about 1/2 tbsp of mustard, maharabrinaj, avocado, & vatika oil and 1 tbsp of CP oil. Left that in about 4 hours and had such a fantastic rinse out I was tempted to do a WnG.
My new favorite conditioner after clay is Essations 7-in-1 Positively Charged conditioner. Absolutely wonderful after clay. Idk what reaction is occurring but my hair only feels like this with this conditioner after clays.
Styled my hair in 16 super juicy twists with a CP hair tea (hibiscus, green tea, fenugreek, CP oil), avocado butter, Miss Jessie’s Leave-In and Ecostyler JBCO. Omg a fantastic product combo. Posting to revisit it often.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 10, 2017)

douglala said:


> What's your take on the shea butter for your high porosity hair? I am also high porosity but i think my hair like it.



Shea butter by itself is just to heavy for my fine hair. I have noticed most recently that my hair does like whipped shea butter that has been  watered down with other products.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2017)

SunkissedSiren said:


> Where do you get your hibiscus powder? What brand do you use? I was thinking of using hibiscus tea for my leave in spirtz. But I'm also thinking it may be good to get the powder too to add to my henna mix or hype up my deep conditioner.
> 
> In other news, still waiting on my stuff from Keravada. Really need a products that will be a game changer for my hair


I got mine from www.banyanbotanicals.com. They offer free shipping over $75 ...finally. Before the shipping rate was outrageous. My stash from here is still good for now but if they have a BF sale, I will restock on some more hibiscus powder, brahmi oil, and bhringraj powder for sure .

ETA: *Shipping is free at $60* - not $75 as I originally stated


----------



## Aggie (Nov 10, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Shea butter by itself is just to heavy for my fine hair. I have noticed most recently that my hair does like whipped shea butter that has been  watered down with other products.


This is what I intend to do with my shea butter as well @keranikki - whip it up good with maybe oils to lighten it. I also have fine strands.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Question for the group 

1.  Is there a way to mix the powders so that when you rinse the mixture, there aren't any grains left on the strands of hair?  

2. Would it be better to combine all of the powders (i.e., amla, brahmi, shikaiki, aloe, fenugreek, henna, etc.) into a single canister as opposed to storing the boxes in your cabinet or wherever you keep them?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

*Tonight I:*

Just finished massaging some Curly Proverbz Ayurveda Hair growth oil on my scalp and pre oiled the length to green house effect while I sleep tonight. 

*Tomorrow I will be:*

Pouring the herbal paste left over from my henna tea rinse on my scalp in the shower in the morning.
*Cowashing* it out with Joico K-Pak Color Conditioner
*Deep Conditionin*g with SSI Peach Conditioner
*Moisturize* with APB Cupuacu Avocado Moisturizer
*Style *3 big plaits and wear my wig for the day


ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Question for the group
> 
> 1.  Is there a way to mix the powders so that when you rinse the mixture, there aren't any grains left on the strands of hair?
> 
> 2. W*ould it be better to combine all of the powders (i.e., amla, brahmi, shikaiki, aloe, fenugreek, henna, etc.) into a single canister as opposed to storing the boxes in your cabinet or wherever you keep them?*




1. I mostly use cheapie conditioners to wash out the herbs. Sometimes some are still left in there but once it's dry, if you don't add any other products to it, you can simply give your head a bit of a vigorous shake and more will come out that's still left in there. - I don't care for the latter though. 

 2. I use Mason Jars for this purpose - @bolded.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 11, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Question for the group
> 
> 1.  Is there a way to mix the powders so that when you rinse the mixture, there aren't any grains left on the strands of hair?
> 
> 2. Would it be better to combine all of the powders (i.e., amla, brahmi, shikaiki, aloe, fenugreek, henna, etc.) into a single canister as opposed to storing the boxes in your cabinet or wherever you keep them?



1. I have found that mucilage herbs in the mix makes the powders stick more. This is because mucilage leaves a moisturizing film behind thats great for hair, but not so great when powder gets stuck in the film. So, I use mucilage herbs for rinses or teas only, not my powder mixes.

Sifting your powders may help as well.

2. I'm not one to customize a mix every wash day, so instead I make a mix with the ratios I want, sift, and store in one jar.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 11, 2017)

I don't use mucilaginous herbs in my paste mixes either @Nightingale, only in teas and rinses - good additional tip.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 11, 2017)

After 6 months of consistently using Ayurvedic powders, I've graduated from glosses to full blown pastes.

For this month's treatment, I mixed:
1 cup henna
1/4 cup amla
1/4 cup bhringraj

I steeped some rosemary herbs. Used the tea to mix with my paste. 

Allowing the henna dye to release for 24 hours. Once it does, I'll stick it in the freezer until my wash day rolls around in a few days.

Edited to update: I did my first treatment in April so it's been longer than what I mentioned prior. Yay me! I'm thinking of doing a one year before and after in April followed by a trim. I'll post it here. I may do all my roller sets & trims in April now that I know a solid month for my Ayurvedic Anniversary.


----------



## douglala (Nov 11, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Question for the group
> 
> 1.  Is there a way to mix the powders so that when you rinse the mixture, there aren't any grains left on the strands of hair?
> 
> 2. Would it be better to combine all of the powders (i.e., amla, brahmi, shikaiki, aloe, fenugreek, henna, etc.) into a single canister as opposed to storing the boxes in your cabinet or wherever you keep them?


 I haven't tried it yet but I see some people are putting the powders in a coffee filter or something to that effect, tie it up then put little pouch to infuse in the oil.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 11, 2017)

I've been massaging the tea and the CP olive oil into my scalp every night. It's gloss week so I'll melt down a bar and mix it with cholesterol.

I need to make more gloss bars soon. My last batch was about 2/3rds sedr and 1/3 henna because I misplaced the rest of my henna at the time. I really like the results so this next batch will  be equal parts sedr, cassia, and herbal henna.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 11, 2017)

1. You could take 3 stockings to make a tri-layered “bag” and essentially make a tea bag out of the powders. If any powders escaped, run the remainder through a coffee filter. (There would be a lot of filtering, extra steps and extra time but it can be done.)

2. Like posters mentioned upthread, maybe separate the mucilage herbs from the rest of the herbs. And have 2 canisters. For myself, I notice the effects of the different herbs so I customize my mixes every wash. Some are particularly drying for my hair (like shikakai and sedr) so I don’t use them every session. But if you’ve gotten the hang of your herbs individually, a blend would be great for you. (You could also add your mucilage mix to the other mix after they’ve steeped.)



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Question for the group
> 
> 1.  Is there a way to mix the powders so that when you rinse the mixture, there aren't any grains left on the strands of hair?
> 
> 2. Would it be better to combine all of the powders (i.e., amla, brahmi, shikaiki, aloe, fenugreek, henna, etc.) into a single canister as opposed to storing the boxes in your cabinet or wherever you keep them?


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 11, 2017)

I like this for when I want more filtered mixes


----------



## Saga (Nov 11, 2017)

So I made two batches of CP growth oil, this time I used henna since I missed it in my last batch. I'm trying to make sure I have enough for the future when I wont have access to the ingredients. Not sure how long I'll let it marinate - probably a week this time since I'll be gone from home about that long. Then I plan on straining everything and putting them into individual little nozzle bottles. OnceI take these braids down I'll do a henna gloss and then get ready for my next long term PS.


----------



## Keen (Nov 11, 2017)

Whoever posted about straining the fenugreek smoothie, genius! It feels sooo good not to have to fight fenugreek seeds in my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 11, 2017)

Keen said:


> Whoever posted about straining the fenugreek smoothie, genius! It feels sooo good not to have to fight fenugreek seeds in my hair.



How did you make and strain it? Spare no deets, please!


----------



## Keen (Nov 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> How did you make and strain it? Spare no deets, please!



I made the smoothie normally (soaked for 4 hours then blended on a nutribullet). I strained it using a cheese cloth. It was a bit messy but way less of a hassle then taking pieces of fenugreek seeds in my hair. After the first strain, I put the pulp back in the nutribullet with more water for a second strain. I tend to make my smoothie thick. I'll start making it less thick so I don't have to strain twice.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 11, 2017)

Keen said:


> I made the smoothie normally (soaked for 4 hours then blended on a nutribullet). I strained it using a cheese cloth. It was a bit messy but way less of a hassle then taking pieces of fenugreek seeds in my hair. After the first strain, I put the pulp back in the nutribullet with more water for a second strain. I tend to make my smoothie thick. I'll start making it less thick so I don't have to strain twice.



What amount of seeds do you soak, again? And, do you add anything else to the mix/blender? Like, water? TIA!


----------



## Keen (Nov 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What amount of seeds do you soak, again? And, do you add anything else to the mix/blender? Like, water? TIA!



I use about 3 tablespoon of seeds. I mix it with water and curry leaves. I add the curry leaves because I have it and it's good for hair. I then mix the smoothie with a couple of teaspoons of henna, moisturizing conditioner, AVG and essential oils. Today I'm being lazy and doing some type of co-wash. I also prepoo with the infuse oil for a few hours. . If I use a clay mask or shampoo after my prepoo, I would add coconut or olive oil.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 12, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> *1. You could take 3 stockings to make a tri-layered “bag” and essentially make a tea bag out of the powders. If any powders escaped, run the remainder through a coffee filter. (There would be a lot of filtering, extra steps and extra time but it can be done.)*
> 
> 2. Like posters mentioned upthread, maybe separate the mucilage herbs from the rest of the herbs. And have 2 canisters. For myself, I notice the effects of the different herbs so I customize my mixes every wash. Some are particularly drying for my hair (like shikakai and sedr) so I don’t use them every session. But if you’ve gotten the hang of your herbs individually, a blend would be great for you. (You could also add your mucilage mix to the other mix after they’ve steeped.)




Ok. I see where you're going with this.  I'd much rather do the extra filtering instead of the extra rinsing.  I was trying to research to see if hot boiling water would work, by adding a little water at a time while stirring the mix making sure every grain is diluted as opposed to breaking down large chunks.  I usually let my mixture sit for a couple of days covered with foil.  It wasn't as messy as I thought it would be when I rinsed, but my husband had to help me because my hair is so thick.  

I also thought about using a marshmallow root mixture of some sort with aloe vera gel to work in during the rinse so that those tiny little grains could "latch on" during the rinse.  I don't now.....just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 12, 2017)

@Aggie this vendor on etsy sells yemeni henna:
https://www.etsy.com/listing/544464...ga_search_query=yemeni henna&ref=sr_gallery_1

I have not purchased from them btw.


----------



## douglala (Nov 12, 2017)

I made two batches of the oil. 

One with the powders directly in the oil. Will use this on my scalp only a few times a week. 

Second batch has the powders in a stocking (or coffee filter) placed in the oil. This is a much lighter version that I can use on the length of my hair daily. 

Excited to see my progress. 

Do you guys think these oils can be used on our skin too? Face and/or body???


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 12, 2017)

Well yeah girl, you’ve got it. Filter away! 
Just stiring or mixing wouldn’t ever give an easy rinsing imo. No matter how loose you made the mix or how boiling hot your water is or how long you leave the blender going, none of the powders really dissolve.
For an easier rinsing after filtering, a separate mucilage mix would help. Oil too. Oil helps tremendously in my experience. That and Praying Hands Method kinda vigorously under running water.
Report back your results!


ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Ok. I see where you're going with this.  I'd much rather do the extra filtering instead of the extra rinsing.
> I also thought about using a marshmallow root mixture of some sort with aloe vera gel to work in during the rinse so that those tiny little grains could "latch on" during the rinse.  I don't now.....just throwing stuff out there.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 12, 2017)

My opinion: how sensitive is your skin?
Mine isn’t sensitive at all, but I wouldn’t put any of this on my face. Not because I think anything would happen but more because it’s not worth the risk. And my skin is oily anyway.
I wouldn’t mind putting it on my body but I don’t because of fragrance and cost/time of making the oil.
I do have theories of the stimulation intended for my scalp having similar results elsewhere. I have no desire for more body hair, so that’s probably the main reason I wouldn’t put these oils somewhere not the top of my head.

SN: I made neem-infused coconut oil blend for my friend who has very problematic skin: dryness and discoloration and extreme sensitivity and she had wonderful results with it. So if you were interested in an herbal oil for body/face maybe make sure the intended oils don’t have many stimulating or hair-thickening properties or associations. Unless of course you’re going for longer, thicker body hair...


douglala said:


> Do you guys think these oils can be used on our skin too? Face and/or body???


----------



## douglala (Nov 12, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> My opinion: how sensitive is your skin?
> Mine isn’t sensitive at all, but I wouldn’t put any of this on my face. Not because I think anything would happen but more because it’s not worth the risk. And my skin is oily anyway.
> I wouldn’t mind putting it on my body but I don’t because of fragrance and cost/time of making the oil.
> I do have theories of the stimulation intended for my scalp having similar results elsewhere. I have no desire for more body hair, so that’s probably the main reason I wouldn’t put these oils somewhere not the top of my head.
> ...


Makes sense. My skin is not that sensitive but I do NOT need any stimulated body hair growth. 

My skins loves Coconut oil so maybe I make a version like the neem one you mentioned or just one herb and no essential oils. Thanks!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2017)

larry3344 said:


> @Aggie this vendor on etsy sells yemeni henna:
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/544464669/pure-yemeni-henna-150g?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=yemeni henna&ref=sr_gallery_1
> 
> I have not purchased from them btw.


I saw that a week ago or so but the shipping rate is almost just as much as the cost of the henna. It's not that serious for me. I just can't pay the same for shipping as the product I'm buying especially since it is such a small item . Thanks for the lookout though @larry3344


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 12, 2017)

I applied CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Tea as my liquid leave in. So strengthening. I have Jakeala Shiloh Hair Balm (ayurvedic grease) on my ends. I'm wearing a low twist bun.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 12, 2017)

Applied my tea last night before bed and moisturized my hair with APB Cupuacu Hair Moisturizer. Tonight I'm taking a little break. I have to be up early to make some runs before work tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 12, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I saw that a week ago or so but the shipping rate is almost just as much as the cost of the henna. It's not that serious for me. I just can't pay the same for shipping as the product I'm buying especially since it is such a small item . Thanks for the lookout though @larry3344



Yes. That was the same vendor I have “save for later” but I didn’t recommend for the same reason. 150g is nothing for my head.


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Nov 13, 2017)

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? Increased growth rate. I want the average growth rate of half an inch per month/4 weeks.
What products or mixes do you intend to use? ayurvedic growth oil, ayurvedic infused shea butter mix and, henna gloss bar. 
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? Let's say 2 to 4x per month.
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? 
growth oil: everyday, to go along with scalp massages
shea butter mixture: once or twice a week
henna gloss bar: every wash day

How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? Possibly 1 more time or not at all before this year ends.
Anything else you'd like to share?
I had all the ingredients I wanted in the house, except rose petals which I did buy. My mixes are ready.


----------



## douglala (Nov 13, 2017)

Ladies. I need a super moisturizing deep conditioner that I can get on the ground. 

I washed my hair for the first time since using my ayervedic oils. It felt great while rinsing out the shampoo. Strong moistured fuller....then I wrapped a teeshirt around my hair for about 8 mins before I conditioned and then my hair was DRY and a little brittle. I actually intended to do a henna gloss but changed my mind when I saw how dry my hair was. 

I ended up conditioning and then twisting my using the LCO method and throwing my wig on for the day. 

I'm straightening my hair on Wednesday for a conference I'm attending and can't go to the salon with dry hair that's hard to detangle. I need to do an ultimate conditioning session Tuesday night. Any recommendations??


----------



## long.hair.dont.care (Nov 13, 2017)

douglala said:


> Ladies. I need a super moisturizing deep conditioner that I can get on the ground.
> 
> I washed my hair for the first time since using my ayervedic oils. It felt great while rinsing out the shampoo. Strong moistured fuller....then I wrapped a teeshirt around my hair for about 8 mins before I conditioned and then my hair was DRY and a little brittle. I actually intended to do a henna gloss but changed my mind when I saw how dry my hair was.
> 
> ...



You'll get through this.

Shea moisture's manuka honey & mafura oil masque + 15 minutes provided me with great moisture. I think the heating cap truly made a difference.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 13, 2017)

douglala said:


> Ladies. I need a super moisturizing deep conditioner that I can get on the ground.
> 
> I washed my hair for the first time since using my ayervedic oils. It felt great while rinsing out the shampoo. Strong moistured fuller....then I wrapped a teeshirt around my hair for about 8 mins before I conditioned and then my hair was DRY and a little brittle. I actually intended to do a henna gloss but changed my mind when I saw how dry my hair was.
> 
> ...



I know steaming with JBCO and something like Crecepelo works for me.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 13, 2017)

My top rec’s would be:
1) Alikay Naturals Honey & Sage DC
2) Neutrogena’s Triple Moisture DC
3) Aussie Moist 3 Minute Miracle DC

Add heat &/or oil under a plastic cap for extra boost.
HTH!



douglala said:


> Ladies. I need a super moisturizing deep conditioner that I can get on the ground.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 13, 2017)

douglala said:


> Ladies. I need a super moisturizing deep conditioner that I can get on the ground.
> 
> I washed my hair for the first time since using my ayervedic oils. It felt great while rinsing out the shampoo. Strong moistured fuller....then I wrapped a teeshirt around my hair for about 8 mins before I conditioned and then my hair was DRY and a little brittle. I actually intended to do a henna gloss but changed my mind when I saw how dry my hair was.
> 
> ...



+1 for the Shea Moisture Manuka Honey masque . . . under heat, rinse out with cool water.

You can get tiny sample packets from many Targets.


----------



## douglala (Nov 13, 2017)

Thanks everyone for responding. I think I have both the shea butter manuka honey and the Aussie moist. Will condition with heat and see how that works out. I may need to clarify too. Just hope that won't reverse my week of ayervedic treatments.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 13, 2017)

douglala said:


> Thanks everyone for responding. I think I have both the shea butter manuka honey and the Aussie moist. Will condition with heat and see how that works out. I may need to clarify too. Just hope that won't reverse my week of ayervedic treatments.



Clarifying shouldn't reverse anything.  Hope all works out for you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

Because I like comparison pictures and seeing visually when something works:

April 2017 compared to today Nov 13, 2017.


My hair is darker, juicy and probably the healthiest it has ever been. The picture from today shows hair that is weighed down with oil and butter yet it still feels full and fluffy. Like I've stated before up thread; in April I stopped chemically coloring my hair and replaced it with henna/indigo 2 step. I also incorporated monthly Ayurvedic glosses and oil soaking. I've added new things to the routine this month:
Monthly full paste treatments
Ayurvedic Butter Cream
Still using the oil

Will do another comparison shot in April with the new techniques.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 13, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy This is just ri-ghat-damn-diculous   Seriously.

I'm about to stalk your previous posts and find (read: steal) erry single one of your recipes.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> @ElevatedEnergy *This is just ri-ghat-damn-diculous   Seriously.*
> 
> I'm about to stalk your previous posts and find (read: steal) erry single one of your recipes.



@tapioca_pudding This cracked me up Sis!!! Thank you! 


My glosses included either one or a few of these powders:
Henna, Brahmi, Amla & Bhringraj

And always included:
honey, butters and the Ayurvedic oil from the first thread we joined together. The conditioner didn't matter...it was either Trader Joes TTT, Live Clean or whatever else I was trying to use up.

For coloring with henna/indigo, I always did those as full pastes...mixed with warm water.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Because I like comparison pictures and seeing visually when something works:
> 
> April 2017 compared to today Nov 13, 2017.
> View attachment 416351
> ...




Wow.  Impressive.  That is EIGHT, lemme repeat.....EIGHT. OCHO. HUIT. NANE. SIEBEN.  Whateva da language and/or dialect, yall get da picha...
EIGHT months of growth with her regimen. 

Is this all in conjunction with the Fenugreek/Menthi infused oil?

Also, I hope all is well with your pregnancy!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Wow.  Impressive.  That is EIGHT, lemme repeat.....EIGHT. OCHO. HUIT. NANE. SIEBEN.  Whateva da language and/or dialect, yall get da picha...
> EIGHT months of growth with her regimen.
> 
> Is this all in conjunction with the Fenugreek/Menthi infused oil?
> ...



Thank you! Yes, it is with the henna/fenugreek infused oil...though I add other powders/herbs to it since I'm extra. However, that oil is what kick started it all.

Thank you for the well wishes. I had the baby almost 8 weeks ago. He's a sweet lil juicy fruit!


----------



## larry3344 (Nov 13, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy do you do anything ayurvedic weekly? Or do you only do monthly ayurvedic treatments.

Also take any supplements or any diet plans?

Finally how do you style your hair throughout the week?

What is the ayurvedic butter cream?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 13, 2017)

@larry3344

@ElevatedEnergy do you do anything ayurvedic weekly?

*I oil my scalp with the Ayurvedic oil followed by a scalp massage at least once a week. I make sure to also add it to the length of my hair. 
*
Or do you only do monthly ayurvedic treatments.

*I did the glosses at least once a month. I'm now moving on to full pastes with the powders...Straight no chaser. LOL
*
Also take any supplements or any diet plans?

*I take a prenatal vitamin because I am breastfeeding but will discontinue once I wean. I have come to hate taking supplements honestly so it was the only one I took during the time of the picture comparisons. I try to eat a mostly plant based diet with protein at least once a day. However, I am your average everyday woman so my diet kinda flip flops depending on my mood & cravings. Today I craved bacon & eggs for breakfast and 2 red velvet cupcakes for lunch...so that's what I had. LOL*

Finally how do you style your hair throughout the week?

*I wash every 2 weeks and always stretch my hair. My 2 favorite ways to stretch are with braids or rollersets. If I stretch with braids after washing, I'll pull them back in a bun during the week or take the braids out and wear the braidout texture in a high bun.

 

 

 If I rollerset, I'll wear it in a single French braid pinned up or 2 braids pinned up during the week. 

 

 

 *

*I'm not a stickler for protective styling 24/7 for length retention, so that's why I included pictures of me with my hair out. I enjoy wearing my hair down when I feel the desire to but I always make sure my ends are lubricated. So stretched hair and lubricated ends are my must haves.*


What is the ayurvedic butter cream?

*This is something I made and started using this month. It's a blend of shea, mango & capuacu butter mixed with the Ayurvedic infused oil that I've always used since April. *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Because I like comparison pictures and seeing visually when something works:
> 
> April 2017 compared to today Nov 13, 2017.
> View attachment 416351
> ...



Woo! Thanks so much for sharing. Incredibly motivating. Just beautiful!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 13, 2017)

Jamila henna:

Is it good?
Does it come in just one color?
Should I buy it?
If so, from where?
Lastly, is it easy to rinse out?

TIA!!!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 13, 2017)

*From www.banyanbotanicals.com (25% off with code MULA165) - I just picked up:*

1 lb of Bhringraj powder
1 lb of Triphala Powder
34 oz bottle of Brahmi Oil (in sesame oil)

I think I'm good with my ayurveda stash for a while now so I may not be ordering anything else anytime soon. I know I'll be tempted to though.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Thank you! Yes, it is with the henna/fenugreek infused oil...though I add other powders/herbs to it since I'm extra. However, that oil is what kick started it all.
> 
> Thank you for the well wishes. I had the baby almost 8 weeks ago. He's a sweet lil juicy fruit!




Awwww...congrats on your pregnancy and your bundle of joy.  I'm late! lololol..

Thanks so much for your response. What do you use to preserve your butter mix so that it doesn't go rancid?  I have been researching this and am confused lolol....I want my preservative to be all natural.  

Your hair is gorgeous.  I'm weaved up for now because I just don't feel like being bothered.  When I had my last install removed a few weeks ago, I couldn't stretch it any longer because of the growth, so I did the same thing with the powders and treated my hair and I just fell in love with it.  The process was messy, but well worth it.


----------



## aquajoyice (Nov 14, 2017)

I've been doing this for the past two months. Sadly I've been too lazy to take measurements and before and after pics. My hair doesn't grow that fast, but I know that I cut off about 2" right before I started following CP's methods and those inches grew back pretty fast.


To join, please post details about the CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen you plan to start with.
What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *I've been stuck at a little below BS for years and ready to break through.*
What products or mixes do you intend to use? *I'm using just about all of it: Fenugreek, Amla, Brahmi, Methi, Rose Powder, Aloe Vera powder, coconut/olive/grape seed oil, Lavender/Peppermint/Rosemary essential oils*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *Once a week (normal frequency)*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *I've created an oil based on recipes from CP with a few changes based on personal experience and a hair mask/glosser*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *I only trim when needed. *
Anything else you'd like to share?* After applying the oil mixture over time I noticed my own hair was beginning to be really dry. Then I realized that I was applying the oils on dry hair as recommended. I changed my routine and wash my hair the day before and allow it to air dry, then will spritz an aloe vera/distilled water mix on my hair before applying the oils then will let it sit for about 3-4 hrs. Since the oils are difficult to remove I make sure to moisturize my hair before applying to be on the safe side. I didn't notice less shedding, but I definitely noticed longer hair. I'm at MBL and working my way to waist length. My plan is to straighten around April since that's the last time I straightened. *
 * Another thing I noticed is that my hair is really easy to detangle. *

One more thing to note: In addition to this regimen I also have a little bottle of Jamaican Black Castor Oil mixed with grapeseed oil and a few drops of peppermint and rosemary oil. After I wash and condition my hair I apply my leave-in like a relaxer making sure to apply to the base of hair in sections and through the length. After that I apply my castor oil mix the same way then put in a braided ponytail. Since I work from home the braided pony is my go to style these days since the buns were starting to tangle my hair. I don't do much to my hair outside of washing conditioning and moisturizing it. I finger detangle because my hair hates combs and isn't great with the Denman to remove knots. So far there hasn't been a knot or matte that I haven't been able to get out with some conditioner and my fingers.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 14, 2017)

damn!!!!!


ElevatedEnergy said:


> Because I like comparison pictures and seeing visually when something works:
> 
> April 2017 compared to today Nov 13, 2017.
> View attachment 416351
> ...


 I'm running now to the beginning of this thread with my hair notebook! I love your hair!


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm jumping straight into this! I just started Manetabolism 3 weeks ago and maybe by some miracle if i add ayurvedic treatments, i will defy my normal hair growth of half  or a quarter of an inch a month and get to 2 inches????
I started over the weekend with an ayurvedic tea of alma, bhringraj, fenugreek and rosemary and i'm finding my spray so moisturising!
I know we can achieve hair growth aster was a time i was mixing fenugreek powder with my conditioner and my hair had a growth spurt but i got lazy.
I have ordered Amla, henna, bhringraj, bhrami, hibiscus and neem powders...i should receive them in a day or two


What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?  *Hair growth ....i'm BSL and would finally love to get to WL by end of 2018, length retention, healthy, strong strands, healthy scalp *
What products or mixes do you intend to use?  *I'm a mixologist so i plan to do everything....deep conditioning with ayurvedic herbs, oil rinses with infused herbs, shea butter infused with herbs for my ends, teasprays, tea rinsesand any other things i can think of........I googled all ayurvedic herbs and made a list of their benefits and i'll be using this to decide what to mix based on my hair needs.*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *I will cleanse my hair 2x a week*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?  *will use something ayurvedic daily along with my leave ins and normal regimen*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? I had a trim in august and not planning to trim my hair anytime soon, but will do search and destroy as i deem fit
Anything else you'd like to share?  *I'm so excited to start*


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding This cracked me up Sis!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> My glosses included either one or a few of these powders:
> ...


 Thanks so much sis!!! 

I have all the bolded ingredients at home and it would take nothing to just throw some into a random conditioner and do a gloss once a month.   I just have to actually do it.  I'm skurred of full pastes right now but I'll build up to it. 

I still use the oil from the other thread at least three times a week on my scalp.  So I'm going to try making a butter from it this weekend, just a small batch to see how my hair responds. 

I was using an infused tea spray I made but when I ran out I neglected to make another batch.  That made my hair feel AMAZING so I'll be making another batch tonight.

I think ayurveda is the way for me to go, I just have to build a solid regimen around it.  My hair seems to respond extremely well to it, once I figured out what does what.  I don't want to adjust the remaining color on my ends right now (see avatar) cuz I like it, so I have to figure out how to balance that with all the henna usage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Jamila henna:
> 
> Is it good?
> Does it come in just one color?
> ...



@YvetteWithJoy Jamila henna is amazing...it's the brand I use. It only comes in one color. I think it is worth you buying it. I have purchased from my local Indian market for $1.49 a box, Henna Sooq for $5.00 a box on sale and myhenna.us in bulk (12 boxes) for $20 if I'm not mistaken. It rinses clean and is sifted well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Awwww...congrats on your pregnancy and your bundle of joy.  I'm late! lololol..
> 
> Thanks so much for your response. What do you use to preserve your butter mix so that it doesn't go rancid?  I have been researching this and am confused lolol....I want my preservative to be all natural.
> 
> Your hair is gorgeous.  I'm weaved up for now because I just don't feel like being bothered.  When I had my last install removed a few weeks ago, I couldn't stretch it any longer because of the growth, so I did the same thing with the powders and treated my hair and I just fell in love with it.  The process was messy, but well worth it.



I make sure to always include vitamin E oil in my oil and butter mixes. I read somewhere that it could help preserve the life. However since I'm not adding water to it, I don't stress about preserving it. I assume that it will last until the expiration date of the oils/butters/herbs. I make sure to not dip my fingers in my buttercream and instead keep a plastic spoon nearby to dip out what I need. This makes me feel better about not transferring moisture from my fingers into the butter.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> damn!!!!!
> 
> I'm running now to the beginning of this thread with my hair notebook! I love your hair!




Awwwww thank you for the kind words!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Jamila henna is amazing...it's the brand I use. It only comes in one color. I think it is worth you buying it. I have purchased from my local Indian market for $1.49 a box, Henna Sooq for $5.00 a box on sale and myhenna.us in bulk (12 boxes) for $20 if I'm not mistaken. It rinses clean and is sifted well.



Many thanks!

I'm so excited to try it. Before seeing your post, I just ordered 4 boxes from Henna Sooq. Glad for the affirmation. Cool. 

NOTE: I've read a few alarming things about fake Jamila henna.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Many thanks!
> 
> I'm so excited to try it. Before seeing your post, I just ordered 4 boxes from Henna Sooq. Glad for the affirmation. Cool.
> 
> NOTE: I've read a few alarming things about fake Jamila henna.



I love Henna Sooq....I've been satisfied with all the powders I've tried from them. Solid company!


----------



## Britt (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My oil smells really good. Whenever I make a new batch, I always add in a full bottle of Monoi Tahiti coconut oil and that's what my oil smells like. I don't add any essential oils as they irritate my scalp. I plan on getting a few jars of Hairveda's Vatika frosting on Black Friday so I'll add that to my next batch instead of the Monoi oil.


@ElevatedEnergy do you prefer the vatika frosting to the regular vatika oil? How do the two compare?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> @ElevatedEnergy do you prefer the vatika frosting to the regular vatika oil? How do the two compare?



I think they are both good oils however I prefer the smell of Hairveda's Vatika frosting over the smell of the Dabur Vatika oil. Hairveda's version is more expensive though and I would never buy it at full price, so that's why I'm waiting to grab it during her Black Friday sale. I might pick up 2 or 3 depending on what the sale is looking like. @Britt


----------



## Britt (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think they are both good oils however I prefer the smell of Hairveda's Vatika frosting over the smell of the Dabur Vatika oil. Hairveda's version is more expensive though and I would never buy it at full price, so that's why I'm waiting to grab it during her Black Friday sale. I might pick up 2 or 3 depending on what the sale is looking like. @Britt


@ElevatedEnergy  Thank you! The scent seems to be the selling point. In that case I'll try it out. It looks like she only sells it during cold weather though. I hope shipping doesn't take too long during her bf sale.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> @ElevatedEnergy  Thank you! The scent seems to be the selling point. In that case I'll try it out. It looks like she only sells it during cold weather thoug*h. I hope shipping doesn't take too long during her bf sale*.



@Britt Me too! She's been closed for a few weeks preparing for the Black Friday sale so I'm hoping this means shipping times will be fast! LOL


----------



## Britt (Nov 14, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Britt Me too! She's been closed for a few weeks preparing for the Black Friday sale so I'm hoping this means shipping times will be fast! LOL


Ohhhhhh ok bc I noticed her site down and was like  lol...


----------



## Aggie (Nov 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> Ohhhhhh ok bc I noticed her site down and was like  lol...


I am eagerly awaiting this sale for sure . I want the methi set and vatika frosting. Those are the only two items I have a real interest in but I am also considering getting the hydra-silica tea rinse as well. Not sure if I'm getting it yet though.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 14, 2017)

I'm sitting in the drive thru. Thought I'd seek you guys' input.

I'm designing my CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen and am trying to reduce the number of products. Besides strong hair, I'm aiming to loosen my curls.

So far my design includes the following products:

GreenBeauty natural relaxer recipe every 6 weeks
Alternate between protein treatment and henna treatment every week???
Wash day (spread over an evening and morning):
Chicoro's prepoo recipe
Scalp exfoliator
Ayurvedic poo bar for scalp and strands
Ayurvedic hair tea for strength, hydration, and nourishment
Cream or gel for styling
Ayurvedic grease for ends care

Ayurvedic scalp massage oil for growth and thickness
My issue is: When do I detangle and with what? Must I use another product (a detangler or conditioner)? Also, do you think I could skip DCing if I washed with rhassoul clay? (A few folks in another thread said they do.)


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 14, 2017)

So I’ve been back and forth with officially joining and I think I’m just going to join. I hate challenges because I tend to forget about them, but since this is like a couple of other challenges I am in, which consists of things I already do/use, it works. 

Right now, outside of monthly henna treatments/paste, I’m adding herbs into my conditioners, I made a henna oil and am making a fenugreek oil. I’ll figure out washing at a later time.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm sitting in the drive thru. Thought I'd seek you guys' input.
> 
> I'm designing my CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen and am trying to reduce the number of products. Besides strong hair, I'm aiming to loosen my curls.
> 
> ...



I detangle when I prepoo and with my DC before steaming. I don't see a conditioner step in your plan. If you skip DCing, you should at least prepoo, IMO. How slippery is the ayurvedic shampoo bar? Could you detangle with it?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 14, 2017)

Nightingale said:


> I detangle when I prepoo and with my DC before steaming. I don't see a conditioner step in your plan. If you skip DCing, you should at least prepoo, IMO. How slippery is the ayurvedic shampoo bar? Could you detangle with it?



Thanks. Yeah, the poo bar is slippery enough for de-webbing, but I don't think I'd want to pull a brush through.

Maybe I can apply detangler on top of the overnight prepoo the next morning and detangle at the sink.

I'm thinking about using the ayurvedic poo bar on just my scalp and rhassoul clay on my strands, no DC. (I'm trying hard to cut out SOMETHING.)


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks. Yeah, the poo bar is slippery enough for de-webbing, but I don't think I'd want to pull a brush through.
> 
> Maybe I can apply detangler on top of the overnight prepoo the next morning and detangle at the sink.
> 
> I'm thinking about using the ayurvedic poo bar on just my scalp and rhassoul clay on my strands, no DC. (I'm trying hard to cut out SOMETHING.)




Why do you have to cut something out?

The baking soda relaxer + alternating weekly protein & henna, seems like it could dry your hair out. If you cut out anything, I don't think it should be conditioner.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm sitting in the drive thru. Thought I'd seek you guys' input.
> 
> I'm designing my CurlyProverbz-inspired regimen and am trying to reduce the number of products. Besides strong hair, I'm aiming to loosen my curls.
> 
> ...




I don't think this is a good idea (bolded). Henna can act as a protein treatment. I didn't realize that when I was using it and was still doing monthly henna treatments and protein treatments. My hair was a dry tangled mess! Even with overnight moisturizing dc treatments.  But this happened slowly over time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks so much @Nightingale and @naturalagain2.

Phew! I feel like you guys are saving me! I so appreciate it! 

Hmm. Lemme rethink, then. I feel like with adding prepooing, henna treatments, and texture loosening treatments, this regimen is busy. I was hoping that if I cleansed with rhassoul clay on a regular basis, that would be a sort of DC. (I read this somewhere and thought, "Worth a test/try.") I'd love to stop buying DC and I'd love to shave that 30-60 minutes off of wash day.

It's hard for me to overproteinate my hipo hair, but I see your point: I didn't realize the regimen design was drying. Thank you for your insight!

I'll rethink and post/try again.


----------



## douglala (Nov 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks so much @Nightingale and @naturalagain2.
> 
> Phew! I feel like you guys are saving me! I so appreciate it!
> 
> ...



And be careful with overdoing it with the baking soda too. I watched greenbeauty's videos on this and I feel like it can make hi porosity hair even more porous. How has it worked for you so far? I soooo close to giving in and texturizing.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

douglala said:


> And be careful with overdoing it with the baking soda too. I watched greenbeauty's videos on this and I feel like it can make hi porosity hair even more porous. How has it worked for you so far? I soooo close to giving in and texturizing.





Yes, I'm being careful with it. Agreed!

I've applied only one treatment so far. So far, so good.

To be totally honest, I've reached the point of being willing to risk damage in pursuit of SOME tangling shrinkage relief.

I don't like the texture of straight hair. If I did, I might get a Japanese straightening treatment.

So, I'm in total and free exploration mode and am going to push it a little: I hope the baking soda treatments needed will be few aside from maintaining the roots periodically. I hope they work and yield minimal damage. If not, I'll start again natural, I guess. It's like that right now! Lol! The tangling and knots have me throwing my hands up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

douglala said:


> And be careful with overdoing it with the baking soda too. I watched greenbeauty's videos on this and I feel like it can make hi porosity hair even more porous. How has it worked for you so far? I soooo close to giving in and texturizing.



I don't want to get hooked on salons again, I won't be applying chemicals on my own head, and I feel that over time a texturizer will result in some hair too loosened.

Otherwise, I might have considered it. One lady told me her texturized shrinkage was less but tangling just as severe if not worse. I was like "And that's a no." Lol!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Question for the group. Has anyone made the Curly Proverb's henna tea and have used it with success?  If so, what are your results?  Has it dried out your hair?  How often to do you spritz?

I plan to make the tea, but incorporate into my regimen by spritzing in between my tracks and massaging it on my scalp, while using my fenugreek infused growth oil.  Your thoughts?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 15, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I am eagerly awaiting this sale for sure . I want the methi set and vatika frosting. Those are the only two items I have a real interest in but I am also considering getting the hydra-silica tea rinse as well. Not sure if I'm getting it yet though.



So far I have the following on my list:
2 Salon Sized Moist 24/7 conditioners to use as a base for my DIY DC's
2 Vatika Frostings
2 Jardin oils

Hoping the sale will be at least 40% off like in the past.

I already have the shampoo, 2 Methi tea sets and 3 deluxe sized conditioners that I purchased before she closed. All of this plus what I want for BF should be enough to get me through for BF next year. Trying to only buy in bulk once or twice a year from here on out.

I really wanted to get in on that sale you posted on the Banyan site but I need to get through the powders I have now as some will be expiring within the next 6 months. Once I use those up, I'll revisit Banyan and buy a few pounds of all my favorites.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 15, 2017)

Thinking about doing a henna gloss tonight then stretching my hair in braids for a braidout updo for the rest of the week.  My current flat twists are ready to die, so I need to do something.

ETA - I actually might wait because I don't want color release but I don't have any indigo at home to counter act the henna.  I guess I could add black coffee though.  I'll see.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Question for the group. Has anyone made the Curly Proverb's henna tea and have used it with success?  If so, what are your results?  Has it dried out your hair?  How often to do you spritz?
> 
> I plan to make the tea, but incorporate into my regimen by spritzing in between my tracks and massaging it on my scalp, while using my fenugreek infused growth oil.  Your thoughts?


I have made and use the henna tea 3-4 times a week with a moisturizer over it each time I use the tea on my strands. I use the fenugreek growth oil on my scalp of course. This is working pretty well since it is reducing hair breakage.

You have to use some type of moisturizer or moisturizing leave-in right over the henna tea. If you don't, your hair will feel a little hard because of the protein-like feeling from the henna.

By the way @ThatJerseyGirl, I added some rose petal and kalpi tone powders for a heavenly scent to my tea with some essential oils. I also keep it in the fridge to keep it from going rancid on me. I use it up in about 10-14 days. But I live in the tropics so heat is a concern for me.


----------



## douglala (Nov 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't want to get hooked on salons again, I won't be applying chemicals on my own head, and I feel that over time a texturizer will result in some hair too loosened.
> 
> Otherwise, I might have considered it. One lady told me her texturized shrinkage was less but tangling just as severe if not worse. I was like "And that's a no." Lol!



The front half of my hair is loose curls with no tangling. The back half is striaght pen spring sized coils with 80% shrinkage! I can't with that section. Lol. 

On a good note I straightened my hair today! I think the week of ayervedic made a huge difference. It's really filled in the gaps and strengthened my hair and allowed my cuticles to lay down nice and flat (I'm super high porosity). My relaxed hair didn't even lay like this.


----------



## douglala (Nov 15, 2017)

More good from my ayervedic process. 

I only lost a pea sized amount of hair when detangling today. 

I have been using my homemade oil (Henna, alma, Brahmi, shikai powders, evoo, evco, castor oil, and some essential oils) on my scalp daily and it's keeping my scalp moisturized and super clean. I no longer get that gunk on my scalp that used to build up no matter how well I scrubbed my scalp on washday.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 15, 2017)

Made my ayurvedic black soap shampoo tonight and put it in a container to set......I can't wait to wash my hair with all the goodness infused in it!


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi ladies, I have a question.  I touch up my gray hairs with demi permanent hair color.  I read somewhere that it's not wise to do a henna treatment on hair that's already been colored with demi permanent hair color.  Do you guys think it will be wise to use henna oil instead of henna paste?  TIA


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

douglala said:


> The front half of my hair is loose curls with no tangling. The back half is striaght pen spring sized coils with 80% shrinkage! I can't with that section. Lol.
> 
> On a good note I straightened my hair today! I think the week of ayervedic made a huge difference. It's really filled in the gaps and strengthened my hair and allowed my cuticles to lay down nice and flat (I'm super high porosity). My relaxed hair didn't even lay like this.



Wow, nice.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 15, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> Made my ayurvedic black soap shampoo tonight and put it in a container to set......I can't wait to wash my hair with all the goodness infused in it!



What? Nice!!!

Deets?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2017)

gawcjw said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question.  I touch up my gray hairs with demi permanent hair color.  I read somewhere that it's not wise to do a henna treatment on hair that's already been colored with demi permanent hair color.  Do you guys think it will be wise to use henna oil instead of henna paste?  TIA



I use demi permanent color on my hair once a month to every 6 weeks @gawcjw. I also use a full henna treatment on my hair once a month but a henna gloss on weeks when I'm not doing either of the above. My hair is doing fine. 

I believe you are referring to commercial henna and not body art quality (BAQ) henna. BAQ henna is safe to use even the day of a relaxer because it is all natural and safe to use on any hair, natural or relaxed.


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 15, 2017)

Thank you @Aggie


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2017)

gawcjw said:


> Thank you @Aggie


You're quite welcomed @gawcjw


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 15, 2017)

@Aggie what color demi permanent hair color do you use?  I use the Ion brand in blue black.   I'm wondering if the henna color will show.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 15, 2017)

gawcjw said:


> @Aggie what color demi permanent hair color do you use?  I use the Ion brand in blue black.   I'm wondering if the henna color will show.


I use Matrix Black Ash with volume 10 developer.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 15, 2017)

gawcjw said:


> Hi ladies, I have a question.  I touch up my gray hairs with demi permanent hair color.  I read somewhere that it's not wise to do a henna treatment on hair that's already been colored with demi permanent hair color.  Do you guys think it will be wise to use henna oil instead of henna paste?  TIA



I use permanent color AND henna / cassia.  Just don't use the henna a week before/after color.  No real problems but don't let your henna sit for dye  release, just mix and use.  If you are concerned about it missing up your color, either add amla OR make a henna gloss.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 16, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow, nice.



I watched Curly Proverbs video on making the shampoo and literally made same ....hopefully i will be able to include the video in this post

I melted 100g of raw black soap, added some hot distilled water and mixed it all up and then the fun began.... added about 2 tablespoons of my ayurvedic tea spray (alma, bhringraj, fenugreek and rosemary), a tablespoon of my fenugreek oil (also contains bhrami), 2 tablespoons of my Curly Proverbs oil, glycerin, avocado oil and vitamin e oil......added rosemary and peppermint essential oils and then poured it into my bottle


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 16, 2017)

Thank you, @Aggie 

I think I will just make a fenugreek tea since I am in a long term protective style (weave).  I'm already using the growth oil, so I will make a moisturizing fenugreek tea spray. I have a big bag of the powder, so the tea should be easy.

Not sure what else I will put in it.


----------



## douglala (Nov 16, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I use demi permanent color on my hair once a month to every 6 weeks @gawcjw. I also use a full henna treatment on my hair once a month but a henna gloss on weeks when I'm not doing either of the above. My hair is doing fine.
> 
> I believe you are referring to commercial henna and not body art quality (BAQ) henna. BAQ henna is safe to use even the day of a relaxer because it is all natural and safe to use on any hair, natural or relaxed.


What does the demi permanent color do for your hair? Can you see the color with the henna?


----------



## douglala (Nov 16, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I use permanent color AND henna / cassia.  Just don't use the henna a week before/after color.  No real problems but don't let your henna sit for dye  release, just mix and use.  If you are concerned about it missing up your color, either add amla OR make a henna gloss.


Which permanent color do you get? I didn’t think colors would show with henna.


----------



## gawcjw (Nov 16, 2017)

@mzteaze thank you!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 16, 2017)

douglala said:


> Which permanent color do you get? I didn’t think colors would show with henna.



 I use Matrix (professional brand) because I lightened my hair.  Great stuff if you decide to go that route.  It's cream based so gentle on my hair.

But because my roots grow out quickly, last month I learned about henna's tendency to dye release & turn roots bright orange.  My recommendation, especially if you care about your hair color, is to use more cassia than henna OR generously add amla to tone down henna.

Also, do this BEFORE your color, so IF you have an incident, the color will take over.

My hot roots faded in a couple of days & I didn't care about it because I could hide it since I worked in a hat or at home at that point.

I might have to rethink my approach now since I have a job requiring client interaction now.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 16, 2017)

Look who's pregnant ladies:


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 16, 2017)

Awwww! Congratulations to Farida!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 16, 2017)

I just love her hair. And congrats to her.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 16, 2017)

I just made my fenugreek oil last night so not expecting anything but I applied it to my scalp before washing and after a couple minuyes, itch city. But it stopped right after. I might be able to pull it off; will see. 

Added rose powder plus my usual herbs to my conditioner so will see how that plays out. My hair is a bit on the moisture side, so I’ll get a little bit of protein in tonight and this weekend.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 16, 2017)

My Jamila henna from Henna Sooq arrived a little after noon today. Yay!

I mixed 1.5 boxes (200 150 grams) with 2 cups of distilled water and 2 TBS of sugar (it was supposed to be 2 tsps).

I will let it sit for 12 hours. Then I'll wear it under saran wrap under heat for 2 hours, then an additional 2 hours away from heat before rinsing.

Also, I'm going to stop using amla powder in my recipes and just focus on brahmi, rose petal powder, hibiscus powder, and aloe Vera powder. This is because, according to Henna Sooq and other sources, amla retains/reinforces curl pattern.

Well, I'm on a mission to loosen my curl pattern, so no amla!

I hope my hair doesn't go red!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 17, 2017)

Yesterday morning I co-washed and re-did my normal flat twists. I used my ayurveda tea/spray and sealed that in with my DIY oil.

Then last night I lightly re-wet sections with the tea/spray and used Mielle Organics twisting butter to do a braid and curl.

This was my result:







Hair is soft, shine is crazy.  Really in love with this doggone spray


----------



## victory777 (Nov 17, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding .
Your hair is beautiful!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 17, 2017)

victory777 said:


> @tapioca_pudding .
> Your hair is beautiful!!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2017)

@tapioca_pudding Lawd that shine is blinding me. Bling!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Jamila henna from Henna Sooq arrived a little after noon today. Yay!
> 
> I mixed 1.5 boxes (200 grams) with 2 cups of distilled water and 2 TBS of sugar (it was supposed to be 2 tsps).
> 
> ...



You could buy a box of indigo and keep it on deck for backup.
If you want to tone down henna color, put a few tablespoons in your mix. 

*********
Henna still loosened my texture even though I use amla powder. Not significantly but enough for me to notice and I'm assuming over time the loosening effect will increase. I wasn't looking for that but I don't mind it and it's not enough of a deterrent for me to stop using henna. I kinda like it. Detangling is a breeze!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 17, 2017)

Now that the weather is colder and the air is drier...so is my scalp.
Increasing my scalp oiling from once a week to twice a week followed by a scalp massage.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 17, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding Lawd that shine is blinding me. Bling!


 Thanks!! In a cup of boiling water I added a satchel full of:

Henna
Amla
Brahmi
Aloe Vera Powder
Bhringraj Powder
Shot of AVJ

Just random amounts of each but more henna than anything.  I let it steep overnight then removed the satchel.  I'm not sure what's giving me the shine but I'll take it!!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 17, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Now that the weather is colder and the air is drier...so is my scalp.
> Increasing my scalp oiling from once a week to twice a week followed by a scalp massage.


This is happening to me too, plus I kind of think I'm having a dry scalp due to the pregnancy.  I've never had a dry itchy scalp before until now.  So I'm using my scalp oil pretty frequently each week, mainly to soothe the itch.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Jamila henna from Henna Sooq arrived a little after noon today. Yay!
> 
> I mixed 1.5 boxes (200 grams) with 2 cups of distilled water and 2 TBS of sugar (it was supposed to be 2 tsps).
> 
> ...


In that case, I need to keep Amla in my recipes.


ElevatedEnergy said:


> You could buy a box of indigo and keep it on deck for backup.
> If you want to tone down henna color, put a few tablespoons in your mix.
> 
> *********
> Henna still loosened my texture even though I use amla powder. Not significantly but enough for me to notice and I'm assuming over time the loosening effect will increase. I wasn't looking for that but I don't mind it and it's not enough of a deterrent for me to stop using henna. I kinda like it. Detangling is a breeze!



This whole post right here... is me all over. Don't mind it at all. I love me some amla powder.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 17, 2017)

So many questions about the bolded! Where did you get this idea from and what are the purported benefits? Never used this in my hair.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> I mixed 1.5 boxes (200 grams) with 2 cups of distilled water and *2 TBS of sugar* (it was supposed to be 2 tsps).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 17, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So many questions about the bolded! Where did you get this idea from and what are the purported benefits? Never used this in my hair.





I know, right?

I ordered a free PDF download of Henna Sooq's guidelines for using henna. One of the recipes mentioned that adding 1-2 teaspoons of sugar makes her henna mix recipe extra smooth.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 17, 2017)

Longest sections are 22” & I’m currently at MBL (again! ) I’m hoping to be back at WL in January or February. I suppose we'll see!
Did a henna treatment today and it was so easy, so smooth and clean and drama free, I couldn’t remember why I haven’t done one in a while. It was an old mix. Pretty basic looking. I think it was Gazab brand (me likey) with a lil bit of olive oil, hibiscus powder, and green tea.
Made a new mix for next time or the time after: Red Raj from Henna Sooq, matcha powder, rose powder, lemon powder, moringa powder, and hibiscus powder. No oils or anything else. Looked yummy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 17, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> View attachment 416633 View attachment 416635 Longest sections are 22” & I’m currently at MBL (again! ) I’m hoping to be back at WL in January or February. I suppose we'll see!
> Did a henna treatment today and it was so easy, so smooth and clean and drama free, I couldn’t remember why I haven’t done one in a while. It was an old mix. Pretty basic looking. I think it was Gazab brand (me likey) with a lil bit of olive oil, hibiscus powder, and green tea.
> Made a new mix for next time or the time after: Red Raj from Henna Sooq, matcha powder, rose powder, lemon powder, moringa powder, and hibiscus powder. No oils or anything else. Looked yummy!



 Your hair!!!

I just finished detangling and am about to chelate so I can apply my henna mix.

I'm looking at it, and the mix looks so benign! Lol. Messy stuff.  Maybe this mix won't be messy. 

It's warm here, so I think I will ask hubby to rinse my henna out in the backyard with the water hose.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 17, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> View attachment 416633 View attachment 416635 Longest sections are 22” & I’m currently at MBL (again! ) I’m hoping to be back at WL in January or February. I suppose we'll see!
> Did a henna treatment today and it was so easy, so smooth and clean and drama free, I couldn’t remember why I haven’t done one in a while. It was an old mix. Pretty basic looking. I think it was Gazab brand (me likey) with a lil bit of olive oil, hibiscus powder, and green tea.
> Made a new mix for next time or the time after: Red Raj from Henna Sooq, matcha powder, rose powder, lemon powder, moringa powder, and hibiscus powder. No oils or anything else. Looked yummy!



Are you 4a mainly?


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 17, 2017)

Awww thanks!
I fell off the couch laughing at the bolded!!!
Y’all really wildin out with the henna huh? I don’t understand why it’s so messy for people! The most I’ll get is smudges of it on my shoulders and that’s only if I don’t clip my hair up.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Your hair!!!
> 
> It's warm here, so* I think I will ask hubby to rinse my henna out in the backyard with the water hose.*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 17, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Awww thanks!
> I fell off the couch laughing at the bolded!!!
> Y’all really wildin out with the henna huh? I don’t understand why it’s so messy for people! The most I’ll get is smudges of it on my shoulders and that’s only if I don’t clip my hair up.





I got the idea from a friend.

Last time, my tub looked atrocious.
A.T.R.O.C.I.O.U.S.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Are you 4a mainly?


Pretty exclusively 4A I’m blessed with a very uniform curl pattern. It can still shrink like crazy though.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 17, 2017)

Oh yeahhhhhhhh! If I ever own, I guess I’ll be in the backyard too lol
Sometimes the clays and powders actually stop my tub up

And don’t let me have to rinse my concoction out at night and be too sleepy/tired to clean the tub afterwards. Even I’ll sometimes forget and think someone was murked in my tub while I was sleeping. The rinsing is quite messy!


YvetteWithJoy said:


> I got the idea from a friend.
> 
> Last time, *my tub looked atrocious.*
> A.T.R.O.C.I.O.U.S.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 17, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Awww thanks!
> I fell off the couch laughing at the bolded!!!
> Y’all really wildin out with the henna huh? I don’t understand why it’s so messy for people! The most I’ll get is smudges of it on my shoulders and that’s only if I don’t clip my hair up.




This may be my fault. I told @YvetteWithJoy that I sometimes apply and rinse out my henna in the backyard.  Its extra, but there is no mess. LOL!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 17, 2017)

Is anyone experiencing the "itches" with their growth oil?  I've had my new install for a week now, and my cornrows were tight to my scalp.  Not in a sense that it hurt, but secure.  I've been having extreme itchies and already my tracks are loose now.   It's only been a week....


----------



## douglala (Nov 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> My Jamila henna from Henna Sooq arrived a little after noon today. Yay!
> 
> I mixed 1.5 boxes (200 150 grams) with 2 cups of distilled water and 2 TBS of sugar (it was supposed to be 2 tsps).
> 
> ...



That’s funny. My jamilla henna from hennasooq FINALLY arrived yesterday too.... took 2 weeks..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 18, 2017)

I rinsed out the henna treatment in the kitchen sink. 

Color is super reddish-brown in many areas. That's fine.

I see a little less definition at my roots, but I can't tell if I have any overall elongation as a result of this henna treatment. I think perhaps the GreenBeauty YouTube channel's natural relaxer method gives me greater elongation.

While hubby was applying the henna, I reread parts of "If You Love It, It Will Grow." Never noticed the ayurveda chapter before.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I got the idea from a friend.
> 
> Last time, my tub looked atrocious.
> A.T.R.O.C.I.O.U.S.



I use my utility sink in the basement.  I never wash my hair in the tub/shower.

I was thinking about dressing it up a bit and getting it glazed as it is an old cast iron double sink.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 18, 2017)

I had a great time catching up on this thread this morning!  I currently have a batch of oil warming and my tea rinse is steeping. I made the mistake of letting my tea rinse run out. Never again! My hair is not as manageable without it. So today I'm doing a hard protein to reinforce my HiPo hair, that way I can go back to using the tea rinse as a supplement. Henna by itself is not strong enough for me.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm not doing anything with my hair this weekend. I feel like I'm catching a cold so no water on my head for a few days. I really wanted to do a hendigo treatment and use my henna spray. I'll simply use my growth oil instead - nothing more.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 18, 2017)

My CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Hair Growth Oil is low. That's good. Means I've been using it.

Instead of making a new batch, I decided to remove the seal from one of two KeraVada Kera1010 oil bottles (purchased on sale to see how it compares).

The oil feels great! I applied it to my scalp and ends while I DC'd. I do prefer my CP oil, though, due to the aroma. It's great to have the Kera1010 oil as an option.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 18, 2017)

Still massaging CP olive oil and ayurvedic tea into scalp every night.

I have thick hair but my temples (especially the right side) and nape are considerably thinner. In addition to the massages I've been keeping these areas stretched. A simple twist for my right temple and my nape is threaded.
I started applying tea and oil nightly back in September. My nape reached shoulder length and was fine and brittle. My temple twist was 2 inches stretched and the area was super scalpy.
The nape pic is from a month ago and my temple pic is from last week.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 18, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> View attachment 416633 View attachment 416635 Longest sections are 22” & I’m currently at MBL (again! ) I’m hoping to be back at WL in January or February. I suppose we'll see!
> Did a henna treatment today and it was so easy, so smooth and clean and drama free, I couldn’t remember why I haven’t done one in a while. It was an old mix. Pretty basic looking. I think it was Gazab brand (me likey) with a lil bit of olive oil, hibiscus powder, and green tea.
> Made a new mix for next time or the time after: Red Raj from Henna Sooq, matcha powder, rose powder, lemon powder, moringa powder, and hibiscus powder. No oils or anything else. Looked yummy!


Your hair is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 18, 2017)

weavepat said:


> Still massaging CP olive oil and ayurvedic tea into scalp every night.
> 
> I have thick hair but my temples (especially the right side) and nape are considerably thinner. In addition to the massages I've been keeping these areas stretched. A simple twist for my right temple and my nape is threaded.
> I started applying tea and oil nightly back in September. My nape reached shoulder length and was fine and brittle. My temple twist was 2 inches stretched and the area was super scalpy.
> The nape pic is from a month ago and my temple pic is from last week. View attachment 416675 View attachment 416677



Nice!!!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Is anyone experiencing the "itches" with their growth oil?  I've had my new install for a week now, and my cornrows were tight to my scalp.  Not in a sense that it hurt, but secure.  I've been having extreme itchies and already my tracks are loose now.   It's only been a week....



@ThatJerseyGirl I experienced itchies with my first few batches and through trail and error was able to eliminate things one at a time to get to my perfect mixture.

Here are some changes I made and hopefully they help:

1) Not straining the powders well enough. I tried the cheesecloth method but it still left powder residue. Now I use the coffee filter method.
2) I had to remove the MSM totally. Now matter how little I added, it gave me terrible itches.
3) I knew from past experiences to not add essential oils. They are all just too potent for my scalp (even heavily diluted).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks!! In a cup of boiling water I added a satchel full of:
> 
> Henna
> Amla
> ...



That recipe sounds delicious! I want to make some blends with my loose leaf herbs and Ayurvedic powders combined. Just trying to find some disposable tea bags that I can buy in bulk. I saw some at Mountain Rose herbs that were pretty reasonably priced but the shipping fees killed me softly. Gotta keep looking or wait until I have enough in my cart for free shipping.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I'm not doing anything with my hair this weekend. I feel like I'm catching a cold so no water on my head for a few days. I really wanted to do a hendigo treatment and use my henna spray. I'll simply use my growth oil instead - nothing more.



I hope you feel better Sis! Stay hydrated and rest your body.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl I experienced itchies with my first few batches and through trail and error was able to eliminate things one at a time to get to my perfect mixture.
> 
> Here are some changes I made and hopefully they help:
> 
> ...




Thank you, EE.   I* just* figured out that it was the essential oils.  It had to be because the oil is strained.  In fact, I used a wig cap made out of stocking material to strain it and  I squeezed the hell out of it lololol....

I have one bottle that has essential oils and another bottles that does not.  The one with the essential oils had me scratching to the point where my husband said I was making him itch.  So much so, I kept that rat-tail comb stuck in my head for easy access and so that I wouldn't have to look for it lololol...  I went to Sally's and purchased some Seabreeze and poured some in my scalp and massaged that in.  That helped for a little while, then the itchie started again.  

I washed my hair very well and got in between my tracks very good and rinsed thoroughly.  At least eight times while in the shower.  I washed it thoroughly yesterday.   The non-essential oil bottle is my go to and I don't have any problems.  My scalp feels so much better.  I will admit that I have some new growth already and it is going on week two of my install.  

To note, I never did use MSM in my mixes.  I didn't feel it was necessary.  I just used the fenugreek seeds and powder, maka powder (bhringraj), neem powder, amla powder, henna powder, coconut oil, castor oil and almond oil.  Infused it in the crock pot in a mason jar for a few days.  Then I did something different after the infusion and poured the entire mix into a pan on low and let it simmer on warm for a few hours.  After a few hours of letting the oil cool all the way down, I strained the mix.  I love this stuff.   My mixture is extremely dark.  Almost black.  You can't tell what color it is, but it is very rich.  In my opinion, the longer the infusion period, the better.  If you decide to pour your mixture (after the initial few days of infusion) and simmer on the stove, make sure you do it on a warm setting.  Anything more than that, it'll burn because the powder and everything falls to the bottom.  Make sure to stir every once in a while too.  

I will say that this oil mix is very potent.  I oil and massage my scalp every other day.  Even though I have no problems with my edges, I oil my edges every day since I have an install with a closure.  

If I wasn't wearing my weave, I'd use some of the mixture and oil and  mix it with some butters for my two strand twists!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I hope you feel better Sis! Stay hydrated and rest your body.


Thanks so much hon. I think I'm heading to bed soon. I tend to recover quickly with lots of rest.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I reread parts of "If You Love It, It Will Grow." Never noticed the ayurveda chapter before.


I have totally been meaning to read her book! I love her on YouTube! Care to share the highlights of this chapter?


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Just trying to find some disposable tea bags that I can buy in bulk



Have you tried Amazon? How many is “bulk?” My disposable tea bags last forever. I get maybe 100 or 50 at a time. Try local tea shops. Maybe even call around. I got some good ones from Adagio and David’s Tea before.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Nov 18, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy I'm happy you decided to try Jamila Henna. Just so you know, Jamila henna dye releases immediately upon water contact. Which is why it's my favorite henna. I'm always too lazy to do the whole 'day before' premix.

I hope you get the curl loosening you're seeking. I actually did a full henna treatment yesterday (first time in a very long time), and my curls are are definitely looser. I have fine strands, so my curls loosen even with glosses. I hope you experience the same.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 18, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Have you tried Amazon? How many is “bulk?” My disposable tea bags last forever. I get maybe 100 or 50 at a time. Try local tea shops. Maybe even call around. I got some good ones from Adagio and David’s Tea before.



Now how could I forget good ole Amazon?! It's like my favorite place to shop online. LOL Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 18, 2017)

So I have a fenugreek oil still seeping. I decided I will keep the seeds in the oil for as long as I use it. Just seems like the thing to do 

I made a henna paste earlier this evening and will apply it when I get back home. 

I finally made a tea with henna, Amla, brahmi, Maka and kapoor kachli. I’ll sift it tomorrow and put it in a spray bottle. I’ll use it when I do my twist out.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 19, 2017)

Had lovely wash day yesterday......washed my hair with my ayurvedic black soap which was very foamy and yet not overly cleansing enough to strip oils from my hair......then i did an acv rinse for about 3 mins and then deep conditioned with my aphogee 2 min reconstructor mixed with alma, hibiscus, bhrami, bhringraj, fenugreek oil and coconut oil. It felt so nice and slippery...deep conditioned for about 2 hours and then washed it out. T-shirt dried my hair and then proceeded to plait my har into about 10 plaits. Used my leave in- cantu organ oil leave in conditioner which my hair loves and sealed with my shea butter and fenugreek oil (fenugreek and bhrami infused in grapeseed and olive oil) the shea mix is so crazy! i love it.....sealed paying attention to ends......later at night, gave myself a scalp massage with JBCO and tea tree oil!


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 19, 2017)

Kay96 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I'm happy you decided to try Jamila Henna. Just so you know, Jamila henna dye releases immediately upon water contact. Which is why it's my favorite henna. I'm always too lazy to do the whole 'day before' premix.
> 
> I hope you get the curl loosening you're seeking. I actually did a full henna treatment yesterday (first time in a very long time), and my curls are are definitely looser. I have fine strands, so my curls loosen even with glosses. I hope you experience the same.


Really???? then i need to look for this


----------



## douglala (Nov 19, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So I have a fenugreek oil still seeping. I decided I will keep the seeds in the oil for as long as I use it. Just seems like the thing to do
> 
> I made a henna paste earlier this evening and will apply it when I get back home.
> 
> I finally made a tea with henna, Amla, brahmi, Maka and kapoor kachli. I’ll sift it tomorrow and put it in a spray bottle. I’ll use it when I do my twist out.


I keep the seeds in too. They sit at the bottom and don’t disturb me. They are even in my applicator bottle with no issues!


----------



## douglala (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyone still have msm powder in their oil mixes? What’s your experience with it? The good...the bad....I just bought some and may put in my batch that’s almost finished to test it out. I know CP stopped using it.....


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2017)

douglala said:


> I keep the seeds in too. They sit at the bottom and don’t disturb me. They are even in my applicator bottle with no issues!


Great!!!! I actually placed it in an applicator bottle. I will use it today once my twist are done and scalp is dry. I’m glad I’m not alone. 

Also, I do reuse the mix I use for the henna oil and tea for myself, as it seems to be really potent first and second time around. I’m going to stick with doing that.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2017)

douglala said:


> Anyone still have msm powder in their oil mixes? What’s your experience with it? The good...the bad....I just bought some and may put in my batch that’s almost finished to test it out. I know CP stopped using it.....


I have not. MSM is in my QB Cocoa Tree and I suffer no adverse affects, but I know it could cause drying. I have LoPo hair, so I decided to just not take the chance.


----------



## douglala (Nov 19, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Great!!!! I actually placed it in an applicator bottle. I will use it today once my twist are done and scalp is dry. I’m glad I’m not alone.
> 
> Also, I do reuse the mix I use for the henna oil and tea for myself, as it seems to be really potent first and second time around. I’m going to stick with doing that.


Are you reusing the powder sludge as I like to call it?


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2017)

douglala said:


> Are you reusing the powder sludge as I like to call it?


Yes. I’ve reused my oil sludge twice and the second one came out just as dark as the first. 

My tea is really dark so I’ll refrigerate it and see how long it will sit out.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 19, 2017)

douglala said:


> Anyone still have msm powder in their oil mixes? What’s your experience with it? The good...the bad....I just bought some and may put in my batch that’s almost finished to test it out. I know CP stopped using it.....


I've used msm in my curly proverbs mix without any issues but if you'r allergic to sulphur it would definitely affect you....also some people find it a bit drying


----------



## Aggie (Nov 19, 2017)

douglala said:


> Are you reusing the powder sludge as I like to call it?


I re-use my leftover strained powders from my henna tea as well but I dilute it with a little water and pour it on my scalp and hair and let it stay on while I shower. I massage it in my scalp for about 2 to 3 minutes just before I take my shower though. This leaves my hair feeling pretty good and strong. I'm not throwing away anything.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 19, 2017)

My scalp feels really nice tonight. Since consistently using henna, I haven’t had to use a scalp exfoliator. Now, I just need to get the shedding down,  but I suspect that’s vitamin related.


----------



## Hairties (Nov 19, 2017)

Sprayed my new mix of henna tea. Feels nice and cooling but good.

Contains:
Nettle Tea
Burdock Root Tea
Napur 9 Herb Henna
Brahmi
Amla
Fenugreek Powder
Lavender
Tea Tree
Peppermint
 a little Aloe Vera Gel


I need to make batch 3 of the oil mix before thanksgiving. I'll go back to my old notes and make it more like my original mix. I definitely missed the addition of vitamin e.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2017)

Did a henna gloss yesterday just to try it.  I only left it on for about 20 minutes because I wasn't sure what to expect.  When I rinsed, hair felt SO much heavier which I LOVE (my hair always feels so light), and of course stronger.  Felt a touch dry BUT I think that's because of the shampoo I used.  Next time I'll add some oils and more moisturizing conditioner.  Gonna try to do it once per month a la @ElevatedEnergy .


----------



## Keen (Nov 20, 2017)

I think I figured out why my infused oil smells so strong. It wasn't strained enough. For my first batch, I grounded half of the fernugreek seeds because I wasn't sure the seeds were actually being infused. So a lot of that powder ended up on my strained oil. I usually shake the mix before I apply it. When I don't shake, the smell is very light. 

I'll start using the coffee strainer method to infuse.


----------



## douglala (Nov 20, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I re-use my leftover strained powders from my henna tea as well but I dilute it with a little water and pour it on my scalp and hair and let it stay on while I shower. I massage it in my scalp for about 2 to 3 minutes just before I take my shower though. This leaves my hair feeling pretty good and strong. I'm not throwing away anything.


Great idea! I threw my first batch away and immediately regretted it as soon as it it the garbage can.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2017)

After my life calms down some, I'm going to get some mason jars and chalk board stickers to organize my powders.  This ish gets messy lol.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 20, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> After my life calms down some, I'm going to get some mason jars and chalk board stickers to organize my powders.  This ish gets messy lol.


this is exactly what I did as well @tapioca_pudding. I feel it is a lot more organized now and I can find and use stuff much more easily .

ETA:
I actually need to go get some more mason jars because I have a few more herbs, butters and powders coming soon and I want to keep them all in either mason jars for the dry herbs and zip lock bags for my butters.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Nov 20, 2017)

Aggie said:


> this is exactly what I did as well @tapioca_pudding. I feel it is a lot more organized now and I can find and use stuff much more easily .


Yeah I was digging around in a powdery mess of a ziplock bag and realized I needed to do better with my life.   So I'm looking forward to getting that organized.


----------



## Daina (Nov 20, 2017)

douglala said:


> Anyone still have msm powder in their oil mixes? What’s your experience with it? The good...the bad....I just bought some and may put in my batch that’s almost finished to test it out. I know CP stopped using it.....



I still use MSM in my oil blends and I also use it in my deep conditioner, glosses and tea rinses. Every 6 weeks I also use a yogurt conditioner as a pre-poo and add MSM and Vit C. Whenever I've had the itches I think it was from using too many drops of the EO's.


----------



## Keen (Nov 20, 2017)

Daina said:


> I still use MSM in my oil blends and I also use it in my deep conditioner, glosses and tea rinses. Every 6 weeks I also use a yogurt conditioner as a pre-poo and add MSM and Vit C. Whenever I've had the itches I think it was from using too many drops of the EO's.


So I can add MSM powder to my henna glosses? What will it do? I have more than enough for oil infusion. I'm not taking it it internally. Tried that before.....


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 20, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> After my life calms down some, I'm going to get some mason jars and chalk board stickers to organize my powders.  This ish gets messy lol.



I store all my loose leaf herbs and powders in mason jars too. I have post it notes with the names on the lids with the expiration dates. I need to get fancy and label them better. lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 20, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I have totally been meaning to read her book! I love her on YouTube! Care to share the highlights of this chapter?



I will! My schedule's been crazy, but once I can I will.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 21, 2017)

My last hennas Rx rinsed very well (used the kitchen sink) and I used a Green Tea Hair Mask I got from Etsy but don’t remember who made it. It was tingly and nice. 
I’m rocking 12 2-strand twists because I’ve been too lazy to wear my hair out or style it with working out 5 days a week. Woosah. The twists were super juicy, defined curls, strong but soft hair! I’m looking forward to my next Ayurvedic Rx. Still using my hibiscus/green tea spritz daily and the CP oil.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 22, 2017)

Needed to put my braids in cornrows last night as my plaits were making my wigeon lay flat ad i noticed that my hair felt strong but too strong and a bit dry, despite spraying ayurvedic tea almost daily....i suspect my hair has too much protein as my last condition was a protein conditioner mixed with some ayurvedic herbs like protein which helps make hair strong.
Planning to wash my hair tonight and deep condition with a moisturising conditioner and see howdy hair feels


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm here for this. I just took down some crochets and I'm ready to baby my hair (read: wear wigs) until spring. I followed an ayurvedic regimen in my relaxed days, can't see why it wouldnt help now. I have a lot of the stuff, but I need to buy some ayurvedic- specific powders, like amla and shikakai. I also ordered msm powder. 

I plan to use ayurveda to put my mhm on overdrive. The steps are as follows:

1. acv + water OR silk- based shampoo OR DIY ayurveda-based African black soap shampoo
2. dc, either moisture based OR a henna gloss OR dc + ayurvedic tea
3. clay masque, either plain (recipe includes: bentonite clay, acv, avg, glycerin, water) OR 'plain + ayurvedic tea
4. use up my remaining KCKT, diluted with water OR diluted with ayurvedic tea OR curly proverbz leave in for kinky hair (with marshmallow root, slippery elm bark, and avg, all of which I already have)
5. gel/ styling/ whatever

I'm not entirely sure what will be in this famed ayurvedic tea , but whatever it is, I have the large size heat n seal tea bags and intend to freeze and thaw as needed. Same for the marshmallow root- slippery elm concoction, in ice cubes and thawed as needed. I also don't know where I'd like to insert an ayurvedic oil. Maybe as a HOT, mixed into my dc, or between steps 4 and 5.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 22, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm here for this. I just took down some crochets and I'm ready to baby my hair (read: wear wigs) until spring. I followed an ayurvedic regimen in my relaxed days, can't see why it wouldnt help now. I have a lot of the stuff, but I need to buy some ayurvedic- specific powders, like amla and shikakai. I also ordered msm powder.
> 
> I plan to use ayurveda to put my mhm on overdrive. The steps are as follows:
> 
> ...


Oooh. Looks like your recipes are going to be rich @Honey Bee. Can't wait to hear your results.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 22, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Oooh. Looks like your recipes are going to be rich @Honey Bee. Can't wait to hear your results.


Even better, I'm gonna try to incorporate preservatives at some point. Yes, I'm extra.


----------



## Daina (Nov 23, 2017)

Keen said:


> So I can add MSM powder to my henna glosses? What will it do? I have more than enough for oil infusion. I'm not taking it it internally. Tried that before.....



@Keen, sorry just saw your question I add MSM to my glosses. I use cassia instead of henna because henna loosens my curls too much. I normally add anywhere from 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon.


----------



## douglala (Nov 23, 2017)

The ayervedic regimen has transformed my daughter’s hair. After a year on the swim team her hair was suffering badly.  I did her first ever hard core protein treatment (she’s 8) followed by a few weeks of ayervedic treatments. Her hair is so sleek, shiny, and frizz free. I dare say her 4A hair looks more like 3ish. 

Is she too young for a full henna treatment or gloss? Her results are just from using the oils daily!


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 23, 2017)

Sitting here with my steamer & hair full of CP oil applied as hot oil.  Going to follow with a rhassoul clay mask.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 23, 2017)

I plan to join the group. I made my oil today. I plan to let it infuse for a week. I made a small batch. I used 1/2 cup grape seed oil, 1/2 cup olive oil, 1/3 cup coconut oil, 1 heaping tablespoon of amla and henna powder. Oh I also added 3 or 4 drops of peppermint and rosemary oil.

I deep conditioned today with hibiscus and Amla powder mixed in with my beloved Keracare humecto.... super moisturized hair.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 23, 2017)

If you are not taking pictures to track your progress, PLEASE plan to do so in 2018.  I just looked at pictures of my hair since I started using Henna AND CP oil/tea.  OMG!

I would be less impressed if I was working from memory only.  But pictures show the full amount of growth I've gained in a short period of time.  Compared to where I was nearly 2 years ago, it's nothing short of incredible.

Yep, I will be putting up with the "mess" of ayurvedic powders for a very very long time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

I just finished my Black Friday 2017 hauling. Yay! I used restraint and focused on ayurveda. I'm going to do thorough trialing before finishing the design of my regimen. I want to stick with whatever regimen I end up developing for a while.

These were my purchases:
*Hairveda* Vatika Frosting (contains Amla), Red Tea Conditioner, Red Tea Ends Serum, Red Tea Heavy Cream, and Red Tea Curl Popping Gel Smoothie.

*Bask and Bloom *Brahmi Root Masque and shampoo bar (latter contains rhassoul and bentonite clay)


----------



## keranikki (Nov 24, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I store all my loose leaf herbs and powders in mason jars too. I have post it notes with the names on the lids with the expiration dates. I need to get fancy and label them better. lol



Is that rose quartz? I love it! That is all.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 24, 2017)

Ok, so I'm officially open to henna (fine hair problems ) Where are y'all buying it?


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 24, 2017)

So, I debated over doing this but I thought it could help some of you decide whether using ayurvedic powders is worth the effort.  Many of you may not know that I started 2016 with significant hair loss from low vitamin D & ferritin levels.  At the time I talked about it but I thought  it would be interesting to see where I started and then what my hair looked like after approximately 5 months of "hardcore" henna/cassia and CP oil usage looks like.

Here is what my hair looked like in February 2016.
 


I basically used scalp massages with JBCO, emu & peppermint oil along with dietary improvements (more protein) to get to this point in June 2017.

 

But starting at the end of June, I did my first henna/cassia gloss.  I've followed up with protein and regular glosses.  Here is my results in 5 months.

 

The only thing that makes me "mad" is that I should have started using henna a lot sooner.   I also have a spot at the crown that's slowly re-growing hair as well, so I plan to step things up with some fenugreek masks to improve blood flow and regenerate growth at the crown.  

I'm glad I took pictures in my hair journal to document the progress because without them, I might not have seen the positive results.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> So, I debated over doing this but I thought it could help some of you decide whether using ayurvedic powders is worth the effort.  Many of you may not know that I started 2016 with significant hair loss from low vitamin D & ferritin levels.  At the time I talked about it but I thought  it would be interesting to see where I started and then what my hair looked like after approximately 5 months of "hardcore" henna/cassia and CP oil usage looks like.
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in February 2016.
> View attachment 417179
> ...



Excellent progress!

I will create a post soon to inspire us to take and share a January 01, 2018 photo!


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 24, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> So, I debated over doing this but I thought it could help some of you decide whether using ayurvedic powders is worth the effort.  Many of you may not know that I started 2016 with significant hair loss from low vitamin D & ferritin levels.  At the time I talked about it but I thought  it would be interesting to see where I started and then what my hair looked like after approximately 5 months of "hardcore" henna/cassia and CP oil usage looks like.
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in February 2016.
> View attachment 417179
> ...



Awesome results! Thanks for this!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm currently having a hair setback, and ayurvedic ingredients are saving the day.

My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar was a cleansing, detangling, conditioning beast. Ingredients attached.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm currently having a hair setback, and ayurvedic ingredients are saving the day.
> 
> My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar was a cleansing, detangling, conditioning beast. Ingredients attached.



They were having a sale today…hmmmmmmm


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 24, 2017)

keranikki said:


> They were having a sale today…hmmmmmmm



I have asked and asked her to bring back this bar. She says she will one day. If she does, I'm purchasing 10 at least. Lol.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, so I'm officially open to henna (fine hair problems ) Where are y'all buying it?



HennaSooq: Most expensive

my henna.us or local Indian markets (least expensive)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> So, I debated over doing this but I thought it could help some of you decide whether using ayurvedic powders is worth the effort.  Many of you may not know that I started 2016 with significant hair loss from low vitamin D & ferritin levels.  At the time I talked about it but I thought  it would be interesting to see where I started and then what my hair looked like after approximately 5 months of "hardcore" henna/cassia and CP oil usage looks like.
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in February 2016.
> View attachment 417179
> ...



Wowzers! Amazing results!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm currently having a hair setback, and ayurvedic ingredients are saving the day.
> 
> My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar was a cleansing, detangling, conditioning beast. Ingredients attached.



I have invested in soap making supplies and am looking to create something similar. I generally dislike shampoo bars because I feel like they are too much work. However, if I can create something super lathering where I can lather it from my hands without rubbing it on my hair...I'd be satisfied.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 24, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Is that rose quartz? I love it! That is all.



Thanks Sis. Yes, it's a rose quartz... my favorite crystal!!! It feels so nice and warming on the skin. I have many rose quartz crystals in my stash...but this particular one is near and dear to me.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 24, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> So, I debated over doing this but I thought it could help some of you decide whether using ayurvedic powders is worth the effort.  Many of you may not know that I started 2016 with significant hair loss from low vitamin D & ferritin levels.  At the time I talked about it but I thought  it would be interesting to see where I started and then what my hair looked like after approximately 5 months of "hardcore" henna/cassia and CP oil usage looks like.
> 
> Here is what my hair looked like in February 2016.
> View attachment 417179
> ...


I mean WOW! This is some awesome progress. I have to continue with this ayurveda regimen for sure. I am so impressed with your progress.

ETA:

I actually just started taking vitamin d3 at the beginning of this week because of some shedding I was suffering from during the late part of summer into the fall of this year.


----------



## Britt (Nov 24, 2017)

@mzteaze your progress is amazing! Did the henna cover/color your hair? It's good you took pictures to document your progress.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 24, 2017)

Britt said:


> @mzteaze your progress is amazing! Did the henna cover/color your hair? It's good you took pictures to document your progress.



I use permanent color when I don't let my greys grow out of control.  I prefer a lighter color which henna won't do no matter what.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 24, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I mean WOW! This is some awesome progress. I have to continue with this ayurveda regimen for sure. I am so impressed with your progress.
> 
> ETA:
> 
> I actually just started taking vitamin d3 at the beginning of this week because of some shedding I was suffering from during the late part of summer into the fall of this year.



I'm glad you caught it.  I literally was gearing up for great hair growth in 2016 when I realized it was coming out at a rapid rate.  

Have you had your vitamin D levels tested?  I scored a *7*!  Most doctors expect you to score in the 50-70 range.


----------



## Britt (Nov 24, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I use permanent color when I don't let my greys grow out of control.  I prefer a lighter color which henna won't do no matter what.


thank you! which one do you use? I like to color the greys that pop up also. My stylist usually uses paul mitchell but I would like to start doing it at home and I can't buy what she uses.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Britt said:


> thank you! which one do you use? I like to color the greys that pop up also. My stylist usually uses paul mitchell but I would like to start doing it at home and I can't buy what she uses.



I use Matrix:

 

I get the color from Amazon.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Saw this amazing video on Youtube describing Henna Gloss, it's benefits and how to mix.....i just had to share....i just started following her and love the way she presents her videos


----------



## Daina (Nov 25, 2017)

Hi Ladies, quick question for those doing glosses...I read in another thread to use a conditioner that is cone free when mixing in henna/cassia? Just curious if anyone follows that and if so why? I currently use Wen 613 as my conditioner base for glosses which doesn't have cones or at least that I can tell from the ingredients. But I wanted to have other options available as well. Thinking of using Giovanni Direct conditioners as an option as well. Thanks!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 25, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, so I'm officially open to henna (fine hair problems ) Where are y'all buying it?



Bumping for you

I have purchased mine from:

Amazon (Nupur 9 Henna, which is also available in my local IndoPak market)
Henna Sooq (online)


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies, quick question for those doing glosses...I read in another thread to use a conditioner that is cone free when mixing in henna/cassia? Just curious if anyone follows that and if so why? I currently use Wen 613 as my conditioner base for glosses which doesn't have cones or at least that I can tell from the ingredients. But I wanted to have other options available as well. Thinking of using Giovanni Direct conditioners as an option as well. Thanks!



Honestly I use either what I have on hand or what needs to be used up.  I'm sure there are purist who suggest using all natural, blah blah blah....but any protein free should be useful.  Now, if you have to purchase conditioner in order to make gloss, that's when you should get what you prefer.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Ok, so I'm officially open to henna (fine hair problems ) Where are y'all buying it?



Sorry, I should have answered...

Check locally - local Indian markets can be the cheapest option OR find a bulk herb store.

Online:
Henna Sooq is a great choice as she's also accessible on her blog to answer basic questions.
Amazon
myhenna.us


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> I'm glad you caught it.  I literally was gearing up for great hair growth in 2016 when I realized it was coming out at a rapid rate.
> 
> Have you had your vitamin D levels tested?  I scored a *7*!  Most doctors expect you to score in the 50-70 range.


No I haven't gotten it checked but for sure I wasn't getting enough. I'm not taking a lot - just 5,000 units a day for now. I may bump it up to 10,000 sometime later if the shedding is not under control in a timely fashion. 

How much units a day are you taking @mzteaze ?


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Sorry, I should have answered...
> 
> Check locally - local Indian markets can be the cheapest option OR find a bulk herb store.
> 
> ...


That.s www.myhenna.us @mzteaze. I made this mistake a couple times myself


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies, quick question for those doing glosses...I read in another thread to use a conditioner that is cone free when mixing in henna/cassia? Just curious if anyone follows that and if so why? I currently use Wen 613 as my conditioner base for glosses which doesn't have cones or at least that I can tell from the ingredients. But I wanted to have other options available as well. Thinking of using Giovanni Direct conditioners as an option as well. Thanks!


I use whatever I have on hand @Daina. Cones and all. It really doesn't matter. Giovanni Direct is an awesome option by the way. I use deep moisturizing conditioners and cheapie conditioners like v05 with great results.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> *Honestly I use either what I have on hand or what needs to be used up.  I'm sure there are purist who suggest using all natural, blah blah blah...*.but any protein free should be useful.  Now, if you have to purchase conditioner in order to make gloss, that's when you should get what you prefer.


 I found this so funny but I couldn't agree more @bolded.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm currently having a hair setback, and ayurvedic ingredients are saving the day.
> 
> My Soultanicals Soulvedic Poo Bar was a cleansing, detangling, conditioning beast. Ingredients attached.


Me too @YvetteWithJoy. I was having massive shedding in late summer to early fall and ayurveda treatments are helping me as well .


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Aggie said:


> No I haven't gotten it checked but for sure I wasn't getting enough. I'm not taking a lot - just 5,000 units a day for now. I may bump it up to 10,000 sometime later if the shedding is not under control in a timely fashion.
> 
> How much units a day are you taking @mzteaze ?



I normally take 10,000 units during winter and 5,000 units during the summer.  But, after my last physical they asked that I cut it back to 5000 units year round since I was testing in the 80s.


----------



## mzteaze (Nov 25, 2017)

Aggie said:


> That.s www.myhenna.us @mzteaze. I made this mistake a couple times myself



I’m glad you caught this.  That could have been disastrous.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 25, 2017)

Last wash day was pretty rough on my hair and scalp. The entire (clarify, olaplex 1 and 2, condition) process left my hair mushy and my scalp irritated. Massaging the CP oil and tea really helped soothe my scalp and I know my hair will be back on track after this week's gloss.

I started taking D3 two weeks ago and I've already noticed an improvement in my mood and energy levels. Just 2000IU to start but when this bottle runs out I'll try 5000IU.


----------



## Daina (Nov 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> Honestly I use either what I have on hand or what needs to be used up.  I'm sure there are purist who suggest using all natural, blah blah blah....but any protein free should be useful.  Now, if you have to purchase conditioner in order to make gloss, that's when you should get what you prefer.





Aggie said:


> I use whatever I have on hand @Daina. Cones and all. It really doesn't matter. Giovanni Direct is an awesome option by the way. I use deep moisturizing conditioners and cheapie conditioners like v05 with great results.



@mzteaze, @Aggie thank you both! Just wanted to make sure it wasn't because there wouldn't be some weird reaction using cones. I am quite okay with cones and they work well with my hair. Wen is my preference, but Giovanni is cheap and I can get it on the ground.


----------



## Daina (Nov 25, 2017)

Aggie said:


> No I haven't gotten it checked but for sure I wasn't getting enough. I'm not taking a lot - just 5,000 units a day for now. I may bump it up to 10,000 sometime later if the shedding is not under control in a timely fashion.
> 
> How much units a day are you taking @mzteaze ?



@Aggie, glad you are taking a supplement. Vit D deficiency is such a common problem for AA women and many don't know it. I take 5,000 IU and it made a world of difference on my hair and overall health.


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

@Daina 

^^Thank you hon


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 25, 2017)

I just got all my Indian powders from henna.us (thanks @ElevatedEnergy). I'd like to start wearing my hair out on a semi-permanent basis starting this upcoming spring. I probably need at least 5-6" to feel comfortable (I got fat and I need it to balance out my face lol). My goal is to increase my growth to whatever degree and to retain what I grow. My hair grows fast but it usually doesn't stay long if you get my driftt.  

Here's hoping I get great results!


----------



## Aggie (Nov 25, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> Saw this amazing video on Youtube describing Henna Gloss, it's benefits and how to mix.....i just had to share....i just started following her and love the way she presents her videos


I really enjoyed this video @fifigirl. I may adjust how I mix my glosses to include her process.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I have totally been meaning to read her book! I love her on YouTube! Care to share the highlights of this chapter?



Here are the highlights!

Ayurveda is about balance.
In ayurveda, true beauty is defined in terms of inner beauty, outer beauty, and lasting beauty.
There are three mind-body types in ayurveda: vata dosha, pitta dosha, and kapha dosha. *You can go to Deepak Chopra's website to determine your type/blend and get further information. *
*Ayuredic hair care should be stress free! Don't stress yourself out over these recipes*, but do experiment and document so you can hone in on what works for you. *Usually 1-3 herbs is enough in a mixture*! "The goal is to grow your hair, not lose it from stressing yourself out!" (p. 155)
Take pictures of your hair before and after treatments, and document your journey.
*Start with the RESULTS YOU WANT when determining what herbs/mixes you will try.*
Wear gloves when applying these herbs.
Ayurveda emphasizes hair care free/low of chemicals and heat.
She included a very succinct "glossary" of sorts, discussing the following items, their uses, and what they mix well with (oils, other herbs in the list, etc.):
amla
amla oil
argan oil
aritha/reetha
bentonite clay
bhringraj
bhringraj oil
brahmi
brahmi oil
hibiscus
kalpi tone
marshmallow root
methi (fenugreek seed)
neem
neem oil
shikakai
shikakai oil
vatika oil


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

Mini Challenge #1:
Take Starting January 1, 2018 Photos to Compare with Pending March 31, 2018 Photos

Greetings! 

In line with the principles of ayurveda, Mini Challenge #1 is simple!: Around January 1, 2018, please take a few photos of your hair:

A length check photo
A texture shot
Any other other photos you'd like to take, such as a close-up of the ends of a section of your hair
Notes:

January 1 would be great, but of course, it's okay if the photos are taken a few days before or after. 
For the length check photo, no need to straighten your hair if t's natural and you don't want to. Feel free to simply gently PULL YOUR HAIR when it is wet. Some people only photograph the back, while others prefer to also photograph the left, right, and/or front sides. You choose! 
For the texture shot, feel free to capture a photo of your hair PRODUCT FREE when either wet or dry or both. Indicate whether it's wet or dry. It is not good for me to let my hair dry without product, so I'll only be allowing a tiny section of my hair to dry product free, and I'll snap just that section. If you are in a protective style, no need to take down your style: Feel free to skip this. 
We'd LOVE to see these photos, but I realize not everyone wants to put their hair online. The primary reason to take your January 1, 2018 photo is for your own records so that when you take your March 31, 2018 photos you can really see what your hair care practices are doing for your hair!

Happy hair journeying!

-----------------------------------

Participants, posters, and lurkers as of this post (please let me know if I left anyone out):

@Aggie
@aquajoyice
@beauti
@CICI24
@Colocha
@Daina
@DanceOnTheSkylines
@douglala
@ElevatedEnergy
@fifigirl
@gawcjw
@grownwomanaz
@Hairties
@halee_J
@Honey Bee
@Jade Feria
@jamaica68
@Jetblackhair
@Keen
@keranikki
@kxlot79
@LadyPBC
@larry3344
@long.hair.dont.care
@MkLaShay
@mzteaze
@naturalagain2
@NaturallyATLPCH
@NCHairDiva
@Nightingale
@Nini90012
@prettywhitty
@Rozlewis
@Saludable84
@SimplyWhole
@SunkissedSiren
@tapioca_pudding
@ThatJerseyGirl
@tolly
@trueheartofgold
@weavepat
@YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

This is my hair inspiration. 

She seemed to enjoy her hair at all lengths of her journey. Her hair inspires me to get the nutrients my body and hair need, to improve my fitness and exercise, and to do what I believe is best for my hair.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a couple of hair inspirations. Mostly on YouTube. For straight hair, SistaWithRealHair. She actually makes me want to be a straight haired natural. Just look at that ponytail in her thumbnail!!! (Though I think LongHairDontCare2011 (RIP) had a texture much closer to my own. I’ve always wanted to find my hair twin. No luck yet.)
For curly hair, NaturallyQuinn. Look how lovely that thumbnail WnG is!!!  She inspired me to stop doing so much PSing. (Of course I think Naptural85 is closer in my texture but... I feel like all the Type 4s like to compare themselves to her lol)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Here are the highlights!
> 
> Ayurveda is about balance.
> In ayurveda, true beauty is defined in terms of inner beauty, outer beauty, and lasting beauty.
> ...


I don't see henna in your list. Is henna not included?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I don't see henna in your list. Is henna not included?



I just reskimmed the chapter, and she says she has an entire separate section in the book about henna, cassia, and indigo. 

Thanks for asking!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

A few other things in Dr. Phoenyx Austin's chapter on ayurveda:

Never use metal bowls or spoons. Only glass or plastic.
The dosha mind-body type quiz at Deepak Chopra's site is at doshaquiz.chopra.com. (I guess it still works?)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 26, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I have a couple of hair inspirations. Mostly on YouTube. For straight hair, SistaWithRealHair. She actually makes me want to be a straight haired natural. Just look at that ponytail in her thumbnail!!! (Though I think LongHairDontCare2011 (RIP) had a texture much closer to my own. I’ve always wanted to find my hair twin. No luck yet.)
> For curly hair, NaturallyQuinn. Look how lovely that thumbnail WnG is!!!  She inspired me to stop doing so much PSing. (Of course I think Naptural85 is closer in my texture but... I feel like all the Type 4s like to compare themselves to her lol)



Yesssss! NaturallyQuinn gives me hope AND peace. Love her and her hair.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 27, 2017)

I see you already got some replies but I wanted to add my 2 cents, for you or any potential lurkers.
I would say cone/cone-free matters the most if you notice a difference in your hair with these.
I definitely notice the difference ingredients and cones have on my hair. It’s why I never use coconut oil in my henna mixes or cone conditioners in my glosses.
I would also say most (if not all) silicone conditioners leave behind a film (of varying thickness) and my personal experience has been that the silicones reduce the henna’s ability to stick to/absorb into your cuticles...
Technically you’re already doing that with any conditioner and even a little bit of henna is going to have some effect over none at all.
I’d personally recommend trying it both ways and seeing which you like more or whether your hair notices any difference at all.


Daina said:


> Hi Ladies, quick question for those doing glosses...I read in another thread to use a conditioner that is cone free when mixing in henna/cassia? Just curious if anyone follows that and if so why? I currently use Wen 613 as my conditioner base for glosses which doesn't have cones or at least that I can tell from the ingredients. But I wanted to have other options available as well. Thinking of using Giovanni Direct conditioners as an option as well. Thanks!


----------



## Keen (Nov 27, 2017)

So I've pretty much been doing Henna glosses and the infused oil. I'm ready to add the tea to my regie. I will shop for the ingredients and get started with the next challenge. I'm trying to be a minimalist.


----------



## aquajoyice (Nov 27, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is my hair inspiration.
> 
> She seemed to enjoy her hair at all lengths of her journey. Her hair inspires me to get the nutrients my body and hair need, to improve my fitness and exercise, and to do what I believe is best for my hair.



She's my hair idol! Love everything about her hair!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 28, 2017)

I'll be out of pocket until Friday. I'll check back in then!

Blessings!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 28, 2017)

Just bought some fenugreek seeds (to add to my oil) and rhassoul clay. I plan to do clay washes 2x a month using FusionofCultures recipe. I love her youtube channel. 

I saw an old article from CurlyProverbz where she said that she clarified with shampoo the first week, cowashed the next week, clay wash the third week then repeat the first week over again and so on . I plan to do this but the last two weeks of the month I plan to do clay washes.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 28, 2017)

My BF order from Cornerstone Skin arrived yesterday. Some raw cocoa butter came yesterday too. I have one gloss bar left for next week's wash day so I'll mix up a new batch sometime in the next couple of weeks. It will now contain equal parts: cassia, sedr, herbal henna from amazon, herbal henna from zenia, and cornerstone skin.


----------



## Nini90012 (Nov 28, 2017)

Hello Ladies,
What cone free conditioners do you use for your henna glosses? I used VO5 moisture milk and it was much too runny....


----------



## douglala (Nov 28, 2017)

Is the MSM powder supposed to dissolve in your oil mixture? I put some in my applicator bottle towards the end of my batch and it just made my oil grainy.

I love what the oils do for the length of my hair but I have not to seen any increased growth yet. I know it’s only been 1 month but.....


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *Yesssss! NaturallyQuinn gives me hope AND peace. Love her and her hair. *



I swear my life flashed before my eyes when I saw her videos. she gives me all kinds of hope and life lol.


----------



## kxlot79 (Nov 29, 2017)

I’d suggest firstly that if your issue is a consistency one, you can adjust the volume of liquid in your henna mix. Make it more a thick paste and then it’s more creamy once you add VO5 to it. You could also adjust the proportion of henna and conditioner for this.
For myself, on GP, I only use my cheapie silicone-free conditioners for my henna glosses. And while I recommend what I’ve used and enjoyed results with, you know companies are forever changing their ingredients so double check your bottle before use/purchase. Any conditioner you’ve used before and was more good than bad is a good candidate for henna glosses imo, of course the better it is, the better your gloss.

-Suave Coconut
-Suave Strawberry
-Sally’s GVP Conditioning Balm
-Tresseme Perfectly Undone
-Tresseme Naturals (Silicone Free) is still available in my area

That’s four I can think of off the top of my head. Maybe others will chime in! HTH!




Nini90012 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> What cone free conditioners do you use for your henna glosses? I used VO5 moisture milk and it was much too runny....


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 29, 2017)

My CP "four ingredient hair growth oil" is a-brewing! 

I'll make a tea spritz later. I'll be using tea bags that I already have since my stuff ain't come yet (as much as I paid for shipping- hmph).  I have green tea, black tea, rose hip/ hibiscus tea, and some loose burdock root, marshmallow root powder, and slippery elm powder. Suggestions? I also wanna test out my germall plus, so I was thinking about adding AVJ.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 29, 2017)

Does any one use AVJ in their henna gloss instead of water?  I was watching one of her videos and I think she does that now for added moisture. I was doing my daughters hair while listening so I could have heard that wrong.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 29, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> Does any one use AVJ in their henna gloss instead of water?  I was watching one of her videos and I think she does that now for added moisture. I was doing my daughters hair while listening so I could have heard that wrong.


I don't know what she said, but I've been doing clay rinses very regularly for the past few years, 2x/w k when my hair is loose, and the majority of my liquid is AVJ/G. I'd imagine that any other mask (henna, hibiscus, whatever) would work the same.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 29, 2017)

Question: would adding flax seed water aid in rinsing out the grainy bits after a mask?


----------



## weavepat (Nov 29, 2017)

douglala said:


> Is the MSM powder supposed to dissolve in your oil mixture? I put some in my applicator bottle towards the end of my batch and it just made my oil grainy.
> 
> I love what the oils do for the length of my hair but I have not to seen any increased growth yet. I know it’s only been 1 month but.....



MSM doesn't dissolve in oil so you will have grains in your oil.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 29, 2017)

Some whole amla I ordered will arrive today. Tonight I'll brew a batch of amla, neem, CS henna blend, green, and (possibly)hibiscus tea.


----------



## Britt (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi ladies, how practical is it use Ayurveda/henna to cover grey hair? My mom is a mixstress and the front of her hair has a nice lighter color brown due to the products she uses. I honestly can't remember what exactly she uses but I said I would ask advice in this thread. What exactly can I use to color/cover greys? Or should I just stick with regular hair dye?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 29, 2017)

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, how practical is it use Ayurveda/henna to cover grey hair? My mom is a mixstress and the front of her hair has a nice lighter color brown due to the products she uses. I honestly can't remember what exactly she uses but I said I would ask advice in this thread. What exactly can I use to color/cover greys? Or should I just stick with regular hair dye?



Tagging @faithVA for you. I believe she knows all about this from experience.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 29, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice!!!
> 
> And thank so much for the encouragement.
> 
> ...




I know this post is old, but you have mentioned it and I remember @ElevatedEnergy mentioning it before.  What is the tip about applying shea butter.  And where did you get an ayurvedic one from?  (I haven't read the entire thread yet and I am new to ayurvedic regime)


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I know this post is old, but you have mentioned it and I remember @ElevatedEnergy mentioning it before.  What is the tip about applying shea butter.  And where did you get an ayurvedic one from?  (I haven't read the entire thread yet and I am new to ayurvedic regime)


Here ya go @Taleah2009 I know @ElevatedEnergy has a version that she uses as well but here's a starting point you could use:


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 29, 2017)

Aggie said:


> Here ya go @Taleah2009 I know @ElevatedEnergy has a version that she uses as well but here's a starting point you could use:




Thank you!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 29, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I know this post is old, but you have mentioned it and I remember @ElevatedEnergy mentioning it before.  What is the tip about applying shea butter.  And where did you get an ayurvedic one from?  (I haven't read the entire thread yet and I am new to ayurvedic regime)



I'll share details tomorrow (links to Chicoro's tips, etc.), but in the meanwhile, I get my ayurvedic whipped shea butter from Etsy.com. The shop is called Jakeala. The product is called Shea Amla Parfait. I get it scented at 70% of the normal strength because I have a very strong nose. I special request the scent to come in the same scent as her award-winning conditioner/cowash bar.  Shipping can take 3-4 WEEKS, just a heads up.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 29, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I know this post is old, but you have mentioned it and I remember @ElevatedEnergy mentioning it before.  What is the tip about applying shea butter.  And where did you get an ayurvedic one from?  (I haven't read the entire thread yet and I am new to ayurvedic regime)



Here is a link to a post containing a link to Chicoro's tips about shea butter for hair retention: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/hidden-hair-posts-that-rock.821805/#post-24095227


----------



## Aggie (Nov 29, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Thank you!!


You're welcome


----------



## shanelallyn30 (Nov 29, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Question: would adding flax seed water aid in rinsing out the grainy bits after a mask?


 flax seed water? tell me more about this that you speak of lol.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have been sucked down a Curly Proverbz hole since yesterday. I'm sold on adding Ayurvedic methods into my regime. There's an Indian store on my way to the jump that I will pop in today to see what I can get on the ground.  I'm going to the start with the wild growth oil. I also want to do the tea. I need to do the mask the and the gloss. By the new year I want to have a solid plan on how to incorporate these things.  I'm trying to reach bsl by may.

Will this thread contribute for 2018 or will there be a new one @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## SunkissedLife (Nov 30, 2017)

Quick Update: (gotta stay accountable, my hair is counting on it lol)
unfortunately I was sick but feeling much better now. I rocked a flexi rod set (salon) for a week. that got old and raggedy FAST but I was trying to resist washing it because my stylist said now it's winter I need to wash less (typically wash weekly) or my hair is going to get drier and drier. Sooooo Sunday night I finally got a chance to use my new Keravada  products

I kinda used Naptural85 twist out tutorial.
Divided hair in 6 sections. 
Spritz with water (want to start using a tea but I need it can't be drying, any recommendations on moisturizing teas? preferably one I can buy at the grocer or whole fooods)
KCKT to detangle section
extra moisture with Keravada Creme Brulee 
Oil with Keravada Super Ego (LOVE) and scalp massage to take twists out on Wednesday and now on day 3 of a bomb twist out.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Nov 30, 2017)

Man let me tell you that oil is nice!! My youngest daughter have
had the roughest ends for the past 6 to 8 months. I've cut off all of her split ends but her ends still felt rough. The LOC method made her hair feel smooth  for a while when I would do it before bed but in the morning her hair would still have that rough feeling. I strain the oil yesterday and applied it to her hair. It instantly made her hair feel smoother then the real test was this morning. When she took down her bantu knots her hair was still soft and smooth. My plan is to oil her scalp 2x a week and put a few drops of oil on her ends every other night. I hope this oil is the answer to her dry ends. I need go ahead and make the shea butter mixture this week.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I have been sucked down a Curly Proverbz hole since yesterday. I'm sold on adding Ayurvedic methods into my regime. There's an Indian store on my way to the jump that I will pop in today to see what I can get on the ground.  I'm going to the start with the wild growth oil. I also want to do the tea. I need to do the mask the and the gloss. By the new year I want to have a solid plan on how to incorporate these things.  I'm trying to reach bsl by may.
> 
> Will this thread contribute for 2018 or will there be a new one @YvetteWithJoy



Morning!

I didn't realize that the OTHER ayurvedic thread is a challenge of sorts. This challenge will continue into next year, and likely we'll all post to THEIR new 2018 ayurvedic thread. In that new thread, I'll ask the manager of it to link back to this one in the initial post so we have easy access to this thread that way.


----------



## douglala (Nov 30, 2017)

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, how practical is it use Ayurveda/henna to cover grey hair? My mom is a mixstress and the front of her hair has a nice lighter color brown due to the products she uses. I honestly can't remember what exactly she uses but I said I would ask advice in this thread. What exactly can I use to color/cover greys? Or should I just stick with regular hair dye?



 I don’t have greys but from all I’ve seen and read on this board henna is the perfect alternative to hair dye when it comes to greys. It would give the grey hair a nice reddish/copper color depending on the henna and mix used


----------



## douglala (Nov 30, 2017)

I straightened my hair 2 weeks ago before I had a chance to use all my yummy henna mixes/glosses and tea rinses.

I could probably get another week out of my hair but I’m itching to wash and henna tonight!


----------



## douglala (Nov 30, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> Man let me tell you that oil is nice!! My youngest daughter have
> had the roughest ends for the past 6 to 8 months. I've cut off all of her split ends but her ends still felt rough. The LOC method made her hair feel smooth  for a while when I would do it before bed but in the morning her hair would still have that rough feeling. I strain the oil yesterday and applied it to her hair. It instantly made her hair feel smoother then the real test was this morning. When she took down her bantu knots her hair was still soft and smooth. My plan is to oil her scalp 2x a week and put a few drops of oil on her ends every other night. I hope this oil is the answer to her dry ends. I need go ahead and make the shea butter mixture this week.


Yes my daughters hair LOVES the oil. I took her braids down and her hair was so soft and shiny she was able to wear the braid out for a day.


----------



## weavepat (Nov 30, 2017)

There are curry leaves in the CS henna blend. When I brewed the tea, I kept smelling something spicy but couldn't place it. Between the curry and the fenugreek I don't think I'll use this for leave in applications. 

I'll try adding vanilla or maybe some citrus but it just seems like a funky mess waiting to happen


----------



## Britt (Nov 30, 2017)

douglala said:


> I don’t have greys but from all I’ve seen and read on this board henna is the perfect alternative to hair dye when it comes to greys. It would give the grey hair a nice reddish/copper color depending on the henna and mix used


Righttt that's how my mom's hair looks but it looks good, especially since her hair is already kinda brown. I'm just wondering how much mixing and how often would I have to do this. How long to let it sit, what exactly to use, etc.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Morning!
> 
> I didn't realize that the OTHER ayurvedic thread is a challenge of sorts. This challenge will continue into next year, and likely we'll all post to THEIR new 2018 ayurvedic thread. In that new thread, I'll ask the manager of it to link back to this one in the initial post so we have easy access to this thread that way.


Yes. There is. Since it was so late in the year, I was going to join that group as well next year.


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 30, 2017)

So, a couple things I’m going to test out is:
Henna whipped Shea Butter
Ayurvedica hair Moisturizer (basically glycerin based). Neither will have emulsifiers.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So, a couple things I’m going to test out is:
> Henna whipped Shea Butter
> Ayurvedica hair Moisturizer (basically glycerin based). Neither will have emulsifiers.



Right there with you on the glycerin-based ayurvedic hair moisturizer. 

I'm basically planning a DIY ayurvedic Curl Activator that blends CP's Hair Tea with a glycerin-amla DIY Curl Activator recipe I found. Once I get it tweaked right, I'll share the final recipe, though everyone's mileage will vary.

I'm pretty convinced about curl activator for hair growth retention via moisture.


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Britt said:


> Hi ladies, how practical is it use Ayurveda/henna to cover grey hair? My mom is a mixstress and the front of her hair has a nice lighter color brown due to the products she uses. I honestly can't remember what exactly she uses but I said I would ask advice in this thread. What exactly can I use to color/cover greys? Or should I just stick with regular hair dye?


I have some grey strands and henna covers them remarkably well.....even a henna gloss kept for about 2 hours works on my greys....i think you should try henna if you are looking for a natural means of colouring your hair. Aside from colouring your hair, it strengthens it and aids in length retention


----------



## fifigirl (Nov 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Right there with you on the glycerin-based ayurvedic hair moisturizer.
> 
> I'm basically planning a DIY ayurvedic Curl Activator that blends CP's Hair Tea with a glycerin-amla DIY Curl Activator recipe I found. Once I get it tweaked right, I'll share the final recipe, though everyone's mileage will vary.
> 
> I'm pretty convinced about curl activator for hair growth.


Y'all tempting me.....now i'm wondering if i should add a tablespoon of glycerin to my ayurvedic hair spray


----------



## Saludable84 (Nov 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'll share details tomorrow (links to Chicoro's tips, etc.), but in the meanwhile, I get my ayurvedic whipped shea butter from Etsy.com. The shop is called Jakeala. The product is called Shea Amla Parfait. I get it scented at 70% of the normal strength because I have a very strong nose. I special request the scent to come in the same scent as her award-winning conditioner/cowash bar.  Shipping can take 3-4 WEEKS, just a heads up.


Is the color really dark?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Is the color really dark?



No. The parfait is the color of light yellow shea butter.


----------



## douglala (Nov 30, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> So, a couple things I’m going to test out is:
> Henna whipped Shea Butter
> Ayurvedica hair Moisturizer (basically glycerin based). Neither will have emulsifiers.


I want to do the henna shea butter too!


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 30, 2017)

shanelallyn30 said:


> flax seed water? tell me more about this that you speak of lol.


Well, I was watching Nap85's flax seed tutorial when it occurred to me that it would be a good medium for powders and such. Flax seeds got vitamins and stuff, right? Plus slip. Sounds better than using some random conditioner. If you freeze your flax seed not-quite-gel into ice cubes, you could use it for a lot of different things.

Different topic, lol, I was thinking about _'traditional_ amla oil' vs 'amla-_infused_ oil'. Working with herbs in a self-healing capacity, I know that all herbs have water-soluble constituents and oil-soluble constituents. (They also have alcohol-soluble constituents, but we ain't doing alladat, lol.) So, if I don't want to mess with the traditional method (simmering the herb in water, adding oil, then burning off the water), I could just make teas of the same herbs and use them in the same formulation. So, let's say I'm doing a gloss. I would let the herbs marinate in oil, and then have those same herbs combined in a tea, add them all to the conditioner, and I have all constituents. Does that make sense? 

Meanwhile, I just applied my 2(?) days steeped 4 ingredient oil (minus the henna, it's coming today) and my brain is _humming_.  It felt sort of head ache-y at first, but then I realized it was the feeling of a headache _going away_. Odd. I don't know if it's the msm or the eo's bc I've never used the former and never use the latter in this concentration.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 30, 2017)

@Britt, I plan to eventually get to henna treatments. I'll let you know how it covers my greys, but your hair (likely) has way more cuticle layers than mine, so I don't think I'd be a good example for you.


----------



## Britt (Nov 30, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> @Britt, I plan to eventually get to henna treatments. I'll let you know how it covers my greys, but your hair (likely) has way more cuticle layers than mine, so I don't think I'd be a good example for you.


Awwww ! thank you! please let me know.


----------



## beauti (Nov 30, 2017)

*Haven't updated in a while but I'm still using the oil and the henna infused shea butter is my staple. I use it to seal every time I moisturize my hair.

 I'm curious about her henna and rose gloss bar but I think I will just add the cocoa butter, rose and aloe powder to my next batch of henna shea butter.*


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Nov 30, 2017)

Will we have a reveal thread in 2018?  I may FINALLY post some hair pics on 2018 since I haven't done so since being a member ... @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Will we have a reveal thread in 2018?  I may FINALLY post some hair pics on 2018 since I haven't done so since being a member ... @YvetteWithJoy



Yes. And yay!: I can't wait to see your pics!

Someone has asked me to merge this challenge into the OTHER ayurveda hair thread because the overlap is too great.

I'll do so! Hopefully that thread's creator will create a 2018 thread around the last week in December. Whenever she does, I'll tag everyone in this thread so we can all join.

If she doesn't create a new thread by January 7, I'll just go ahead and recreate this thread and we'll keep doing our own thing in our own thread. In that case, I'll create a new thread with "2018" in the title and link back to this one.


----------



## keranikki (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm still steeping my new batch of oil. It's not as dark as I would like it. I made a bigger batch since both my husband and I use it. I'm down to last little bit of CP oil though, so this new batch may not be able to steep any longer.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 30, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the henna infused shea butter? I noticed CP's is green, but I feel like it should be red if there was dye release going on. I was going to mix mine with water and let the dye release before mixing that paste in with shea butter instead of her method of melting it all down on the stove.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Does anyone have experience with the henna infused shea butter? I noticed CP's is green, but I feel like it should be red if there was dye release going on. I was going to mix mine with water and let the dye release before mixing that paste in with shea butter instead of her method of melting it all down on the stove.



Agreed: If I ever make that butter, I will use that method as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Does anyone have experience with the henna infused shea butter? I noticed CP's is green, but I feel like it should be red if there was dye release going on. I was going to mix mine with water and let the dye release before mixing that paste in with shea butter instead of her method of melting it all down on the stove.



I think the reason most people do it that way is to avoid adding a preservative. Unless you mean adding it to a paste and then using it all in one sitting?


----------



## Colocha (Nov 30, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think the reason most people do it that way is to avoid adding a preservative. Unless you mean adding it to a paste and then using it all in one sitting?


No, I meant to make a batch to keep. Would the dye release without water?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2017)

All my ingredients are in! I'll be making some Ayurvedic Shampoo Bars this weekend and letting them cure for a few weeks (maybe 3-4)...just depends on how long it takes for them to harden. They should be ready just in time for the new year! 

I'll be adding aloe vera powder and Nupur Henna (since it has multiple herbs) to the soap before setting them in the molds. It's so exciting how this thread is making all of us so creative!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2017)

Colocha said:


> No, I meant to make a batch to keep. Would the dye release without water?



If you are going to keep it out long term than don't mix it with water first. You should still be able to receive plenty conditioning and overall henna benefits from just mixing the powder with the shea butter.  I personally can't do it the way she mixed in the video, for fear of getting the butter & powder to close to my scalp....that would be itch city for me. Straight up powders must be rinsed from my hair completely.


----------



## Keen (Nov 30, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. And yay!: I can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> Someone has asked me to merge this challenge into the OTHER ayurveda hair thread because the overlap is too great.
> 
> ...


I do think it's an overlap. But I don't like that you have to join the other challenge just to ask a question.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Nov 30, 2017)

@Colocha I forgot to mention that I made an Ayurvedic 
buttercream but I just mixed butters with the premade oil that I was already using. The oil was a strong infusion of henna, fenugreek and other herbs. I ran out a few days ago...and I'm just using a plain shea & mango blend with oils.


----------



## Colocha (Nov 30, 2017)

Thank you @ElevatedEnergy!  I had been thinking about doing an avocado oil infusion and whipping that in. I'll try that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 30, 2017)

Keen said:


> I do think it's an overlap. But I don't like that you have to join the other challenge just to ask a question.



Hey, lady.  I didn't quite understand this post. What do you mean "But I don't like that you have to join the other challenge just to ask a question." Just to ask a question? What does that mean?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mini Challenge #1:
> Take Starting January 1, 2018 Photos to Compare with Pending March 31, 2018 Photos
> 
> Greetings!
> ...




Hi @YvetteWithJoy, please add me to the challenge.  Thank you


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Jetblackhair said:


> Hi @YvetteWithJoy, please add me to the challenge.  Thank you



I added you! 

Welcome!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 1, 2017)

IDK that I agree that this challenge is too similar to the other Ayurvedic challenge. The world of Ayurveda is HUGE. I’ve participated in other Ayurveda challenges but I often fall off or fall off posting for one reason or another. But I actually like how here there’s a foundation where we’re all working from and referencing... idk. Maybe they are very similar. But I also think rather than experimenting with the whole great swath of Ayurveda, we're mostly modeling our efforts on a specific person’s frame of reference and their results/recipes/suggestions...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> IDK that I agree that this challenge is too similar to the other Ayurvedic challenge. The world of Ayurveda is HUGE. I’ve participated in other Ayurveda challenges but I often fall off or fall off posting for one reason or another. But I actually like how here there’s a foundation where we’re all working from and referencing... idk. Maybe they are very similar. But I also think rather than experimenting with the whole great swath of Ayurveda, we're mostly modeling our efforts on a specific person’s frame of reference and their results/recipes/suggestions...



Thanks for this, @kxlot79

I totally agree, but I don't want to step on people's toes.

I thought the other ayurveda thread was HUGE and much more: I thought it was about coffee and aloe Vera juice and teas and ayurveda and mud and on and on.

I created this one to be based on Farida's (CurlyProverbz's) PRACTICES and MIXTURES. She practices scalp massaging, and that is huge in her regimen.

Also, I wanted a _regimen_-focused thread.

Hmm.  I'll take a few days to think about it. Maybe it's okay that there is significant overlap. I don't know. I'll check with others. 

Thanks again for posting this.  I thought it was just me.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 1, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> All my ingredients are in! I'll be making some Ayurvedic Shampoo Bars this weekend and letting them cure for a few weeks (maybe 3-4)...just depends on how long it takes for them to harden. They should be ready just in time for the new year!
> 
> I'll be adding aloe vera powder and Nupur Henna (since it has multiple herbs) to the soap before setting them in the molds. It's so exciting how this thread is making all of us so creative!


please share the recipe and process....i would love to make this


----------



## douglala (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hey, lady.  I didn't quite understand this post. What do you mean "But I don't like that you have to join the other challenge just to ask a question." Just to ask a question? What does that mean?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not Keen but.....in the other thread the OP is adamant about not having randoms pop into the thread and ask questions without officially joining the challenge first.


----------



## douglala (Dec 1, 2017)

There is definitely something with that fenegreek. I’ve used my tea for the first time last night and it’s THE BEST THING EVER! I used it after my shampoo and my hair was so soft and just sleek. It had this awesome smooth feeling I never felt before. My normal frizzyness and flyaways pieces were laid like never before. I even put little of the tea in my super thick conditioner and it gave it this awesome smooth creamy feeling. 




@Honey Bee


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

douglala said:


> There is definitely something with that fenegreek. I’ve used my tea for the first time last night and it’s THE BEST THING EVER! I used it after my shampoo and my hair was so soft and just sleek. It had this awesome smooth feeling I never felt before. My normal frizzyness and flyaways pieces were laid like never before. I even put little of the tea in my super thick conditioner and it gave it this awesome smooth creamy feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactly what did you make/use/mix? TIA!


----------



## Keen (Dec 1, 2017)

douglala said:


> There is definitely something with that fenegreek. I’ve used my tea for the first time last night and it’s THE BEST THING EVER! I used it after my shampoo and my hair was so soft and just sleek. It had this awesome smooth feeling I never felt before. My normal frizzyness and flyaways pieces were laid like never before. I even put little of the tea in my super thick conditioner and it gave it this awesome smooth creamy feeling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I put fengreek in most of my mixes.


----------



## douglala (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Exactly what did you make/use/mix? TIA!



I used henna, Amla, Brahmi, and shikakai powders, aloe Vera powder, and lots  fenegreek seeds. I think that’s it.  I left all the seeds in my spray bottle so they have been marinating for 3 weeks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

douglala said:


> I used henna, Amla, Brahmi, and shikakai powders, aloe Vera powder, and lots  fenegreek seeds. I think that’s it.  I left all the seeds in my spray bottle so they have been marinating for 3 weeks.



So no blending, just marinating? TIA!


----------



## douglala (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So no blending, just marinating? TIA!



Now I remember. I added the powders first  to boiled (but cooled a bit) water. I strained the sludge out into a stocking but put the stocking back in the water to continue marinating. THEN I added the seeds to the bottom of the mix and kept them in when I transferred the mix to my spray bottle.


----------



## douglala (Dec 1, 2017)

On another note the MSM was no beuno. After a week of use I have a dry scalp and I’m pretty sure that’s why. 

Plus I didn’t like the fact that the powder didn’t disolve. It ended up clogging up my applicator bottle nozzle.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2017)

fifigirl said:


> please share the recipe and process....i would love to make this



Hey Sis! @fifigirl 

I shared two videos up thread on the cold soap making process and the website to visit to come up with your formulation. If you would like, once the bars have cured; I can gift you one. The soap making process is not one of those things that you can just share a formula for. It has to be duplicated down to the exact ingredient, weight...right temperature. Like say I'm using coconut oil and somebody sees my recipe and decides to substitute coconut oil with a different oil...well then it becomes dangerous because the amount of lye I used may not gel with the oil they picked. I'll bump the post for you.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 1, 2017)

@fifigirl Oops it wasn't this thread...it was the CP oil thread. Let me see if I can dig it up.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I added you!
> 
> Welcome!



Wait, I think I am missing something.  Where is the post/thread to join the 2018 challenge.  Sorry, I am being slow today lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Wait, I think I am missing something.  Where is the post/thread to join the 2018 challenge.  Sorry, I am being slow today lol



No, you're not missing anything. There's no 2018 thread (yet). I thought you were asking to be included in the running list of folks participating in this thread and its mini challenges.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 1, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No, you're not missing anything. There's no 2018 thread (yet). I thought you were asking to be included in the running list of folks participating in this thread and its mini challenges.



Yes please include me.  I got confused when I saw your response at post 583.  The 2018 dates threw me.  Your original post must be some pages back.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks for the add @YvetteWithJoy.  I like this thread because the focus is on how Curly Proverbz uses Ayurveda in her routine.  It makes Ayurveda hair practices so much easier.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 1, 2017)

Jetblackhair said:


> Thanks for the add @YvetteWithJoy.  I like this thread because the focus is on how Curly Proverbz uses Ayurveda in her routine.  It makes Ayurveda hair practices so much easier.



You're more than welcome. And thank you for that feedback. Helpful!


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 1, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @fifigirl Oops it wasn't this thread...it was the CP oil thread. Let me see if I can dig it up.


Thanks sis.....i saw the post and will watch the video!


----------



## Nini90012 (Dec 1, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I’d suggest firstly that if your issue is a consistency one, you can adjust the volume of liquid in your henna mix. Make it more a thick paste and then it’s more creamy once you add VO5 to it. You could also adjust the proportion of henna and conditioner for this.
> For myself, on GP, I only use my cheapie silicone-free conditioners for my henna glosses. And while I recommend what I’ve used and enjoyed results with, you know companies are forever changing their ingredients so double check your bottle before use/purchase. Any conditioner you’ve used before and was more good than bad is a good candidate for henna glosses imo, of course the better it is, the better your gloss.
> 
> -Suave Coconut
> ...


Thank you! I will try one of the conditioners you suggested.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 2, 2017)

Stopped past the Indian store and grabbed the following:
-henna
-neem 
-alma 
-rose petal 
-brahmi 

I also picked up peppermint essential oil and JBCO.

I just need to grab some msm for my oil. I had a a terrible headache and was getting impatient trying to find it in rite aid.

I'm going to mix a henna gloss in my DC today and sit under the dryer for my normal 30 min.

I also plan to make the tea some time this weekend


----------



## weavepat (Dec 2, 2017)

weavepat said:


> There are curry leaves in the CS henna blend. When I brewed the tea, I kept smelling something spicy but couldn't place it. Between the curry and the fenugreek I don't think I'll use this for leave in applications.
> 
> I'll try adding vanilla or maybe some citrus but it just seems like a funky mess waiting to happen



Update: This tea smelled the strongest when it was first brewed, but I left it to steep for a day and the smell is definitely more subdued now. I've only used it on my scalp. Even on the length once it's layered with my other hair products, I doubt I'll be able to smell it.

I plan on making a spritz of tea and greg juice. I have about half an ounce left of a sample, so I'll mix a small batch to see if I need to add a preservative or not. If I keep my batches small I shouldn't need one.


----------



## weavepat (Dec 2, 2017)

Ayurvedic gloss bars

Using ratios based on CP's henna and rose gloss tutorial. Loosely following her original recipe gave me 7 gloss bars so I doubled it hoping for at least 12.

I melted down:

135 g cocoa butter
40 g mango butter
40 g bacuri butter
30 g macadamia oil
20 g argan oil
20 g avocado oil
20 g grapeseed oil
20 g castor oil
20 g abyssinian oil



To this I sifted then added 75g each of:

 Some old henna blend I had
Zenia herbal henna
Cornerstone Skin henna
Cassia
Sedr



The mix was as thick as brownie batter. I thinned it out with coconut and olive oils until I could easily pour the mixture into molds. It yielded 14 gloss bars so I won't need to make more until June.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 2, 2017)

weavepat said:


> Ayurvedic gloss bars
> 
> Using ratios based on CP's henna and rose gloss tutorial. Loosely following her original recipe gave me 7 gloss bars so I doubled it hoping for at least 12.
> 
> ...



Wow look at that chocolate delishness. I don't know much about gloss bars. Off the google


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 2, 2017)

Made my ayurvedic shea butter mixture tonight. Can't wait to use it!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I'm still steeping my new batch of oil. It's not as dark as I would like it. I made a bigger batch since both my husband and I use it. I'm down to last little bit of CP oil though, so this new batch may not be able to steep any longer.




If you want your oil darker, steep it slowly in a crock pot with the lid on.  Or, you can use a pan of hot water on top of a stove on a low flame.  Be careful and keep a watchful eye if you do the later, because you don't want the water to boil out.  If it does, don't add water.  Remove the jar, add water, let the water get warm then place your jar in the water and let it continue to steep.

Doing it this way makes the oil very potent.  Stir your contents every so often.  Trust me...it works because I had my install redone on Nov. 7th and I already have one inch of new growth and it's very soft.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Dec 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yes. And yay!: I can't wait to see your pics!
> 
> Someone has asked me to merge this challenge into the OTHER ayurveda hair thread because the overlap is too great.
> 
> ...




Thank you, Yvette.  You have such a nice disposition about you.  I like reading your posts.  In fact, this thread is awesome and to all of the women who have participated have given some excellent ideas.  I would love to keep this going well into 2018.   I hardly ever commit to anything.  The wealth of information on this site is the reason why I will always be a member of LHCF.  The sistas on this board ROCK!!  I can't wait to remove this install and give my hair a break to make my own Ayurvedic infused shea butter and tea.  

I think I'm going to invest in the new Kitchenaid Mixer as a gift to self for Xmas  in order to make my own butter.  Wait, lemme rephrase that.  HUBBY will invest in the new mixer....chile....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Thank you, Yvette.  You have such a nice disposition about you.  I like reading your posts.  In fact, this thread is awesome and to all of the women who have participated have given some excellent ideas.  I would love to keep this going well into 2018.   I hardly ever commit to anything.  The wealth of information on this site is the reason why I will always be a member of LHCF.  The sistas on this board ROCK!!  I can't wait to remove this install and give my hair a break to make my own Ayurvedic infused shea butter and tea.
> 
> I think I'm going to invest in the new Kitchenaid Mixer as a gift to self for Xmas  in order to make my own butter.  Wait, lemme rephrase that.  HUBBY will invest in the new mixer....chile....



@ThatJerseyGirl, thank you so much for your words. They mean so very, very much. I'm cherishing them!

 at the last part of your post. Ha!

I've decided to go head and continue our thread here. There are several, good enough reasons. I'll just make sure to highlight the other, two, overlapping threads.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi, all.

I've decided that for 2018 we'll keep our own CurlyProverbz/Ayurveda Regimen Challenge thread.

If it doesn't make sense to do so, then we can learn that over the course of 2018. 

I don't mind managing the 2018 thread of ours, but if anyone else wants to do it solo or with me, you're more than welcome. 

In 2018 I plan to insert little (optional) mini challenges that are peaceful and helpful and not cumbersome or complicated.

Example mini challenge ideas I've had:

Share and comment on your favorite recipe mini challenge
Organize and label your powders, oils, and containers mini challenge
Share and discuss the most helpful (in your opinion) ayurvedic video, book, blog post, article, etc. mini challenge
Scalp massage with the-oil-of-your-choice mini challenge
Two-week water drinking mini-challenge (privately to yourself compare your before and after makeup-free photo; feel free to share with us)
Pause and assess your DIY recipe(s) mini challenge (type them up, think them through, get feedback from here if you like, etc.)
Etc.
This is one reason I want to keep our own thread.

Another reason is: This is JUST ME, but I need my activities to have a laidback feel, since my personality is intense. I'd like to keep a thread that is VERY chill: Anyone can lurk, lurkers can post questions especially if it helps a person or child with their hair, post as you can--no stress, join the mini challenges only if you feel like it, make any suggestions you feel will enhance the thread or our experience, etc.

I don't want it to have the feel of having too many rules or anything. Let's just relax, uplift, enjoy each other, and retain and soften our hair.


----------



## uofmpanther (Dec 3, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy can I join in 2018? I want to wait until then so I can use up some things in my product stash first and start fresh. I'm also still going through Curly Proverbz videos to decide what powders to buy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

uofmpanther said:


> @YvetteWithJoy can I join in 2018? I want to wait until then so I can use up some things in my product stash first and start fresh. I'm also still going through Curly Proverbz videos to decide what powders to buy.



Absolutely! Take your time. Can't wait to have you.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2017)

In case it wasn’t posted before, here’s a vid on 4 of CP’s recommended clay wash recipes. I wanted to type the recipes out but couldn’t copy/paste so I just took a screenshot.
ETA: you may skip to 3:39 for when the recipes start

So this post is a TESTIMONIAL!!! If any of you have/remember the originally SM Purification Masque, that was my JAM. Well, I only have 3 jars left and I’ve been sorta kinda hoarding it because of SM’s shenanigans. Long story short, I really enjoy the benefits, texture, and results of that product but I’m done with the shenanigans and have been getting to making an Ayurvedic version of that product.
I used recipe #1 as my base and then made a few tweaks of my own. I added about 1/4c of Giovani Smooth As Silk, Bentonite clay, CP oil, neem tea, Australian Pink Clay, and 2 tbsp of premixed henna. Ohmmgee. Application was pretty tidy, consistency was smooth and creamy. And I left it in about 4 hours under a plastic cap and wool hat while I did errands. When I rinsed...
So elongated, detangled, strong, soft, and VERY little shedding!
Definitely a new staple. Has the potential to reach HG status with some tweaks.
I still followed up with a moisturizing DC though (because of the henna) and twisted my hair up in 8 twists. I’m sooo looking forward to my next wash day because I doubled the recipe and will be using the same batch in a few days.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> View attachment 417773 In case it wasn’t posted before, here’s a vid on 4 of CP’s recommended clay wash recipes. I wanted to type the recipes out but couldn’t copy/paste so I just took a screenshot.
> ETA: you may skip to 3:39 for when the recipes start
> 
> So this post is a TESTIMONIAL!!! If any of you have/remember the originally SM Purification Masque, that was my JAM. Well, I only have 3 jars left and I’ve been sorta kinda hoarding it because of SM’s shenanigans. Long story short, I really enjoy the benefits, texture, and results of that product but as done with the shenanigans and have been getting to making an Ayurvedic version of that product.
> ...



Awwwww, sookie sookie now!

I never got to try the original recipe SM purification mask. Annnnnnd, the one pink clay mask I tried on my hair was AMAZEBALLS.

Nice "work," congrats, and thanks for sharing.

Do you know how many people want a dupe of that original formulation?!??

I'm hype!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2017)

Wasn’t it that Naturelle Grow Pink Clay DC? I think I saw your response and I was like “Yup! That was some voodoo!” Buttttttt I think it was $14? Plus shipping. Ugh. I’m kinda over having to buy conditioner offline. And while I still try to support small, Black woman owned business, I’m just over the PJ thing and more towards the mindset of stop being lazy and make whatever I can make a decent dupe of. So with all my experience of conditioners and clays, I figured the active ingredient to that voodoo formulation was the pink clay. And I do believe I was right. Because I bought some and have been secretly experimenting with it since the summer.

Also, if I figure out something that even gets CLOSE to the SM PM, I’ll have y’all PM me for the recipe 


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Awwwww, sookie sookie now!
> 
> I never got to try the original recipe SM purification mask. Annnnnnd, the one pink clay mask I tried on my hair was AMAZEBALLS.
> 
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Wasn’t it that Naturelle Grow Pink Clay DC? I think I saw your response and I was like “Yup! That was some voodoo!” Buttttttt I think it was $14? Plus shipping. Ugh. I’m kinda over having to buy conditioner offline. And while I still try to support small, Black woman owned business, I’m just over the PJ thing and more towards the mindset of stop being lazy and make whatever I can make a decent dupe of. So with all my experience of conditioners and clays, I figured the active ingredient to that voodoo formulation was the pink clay. And I do believe I was right. Because I bought some and have been secretly experimenting with it since the summer.
> 
> Also, if I figure out something that even gets CLOSE to the SM PM, I’ll have y’all PM me for the recipe



 Ha! Funny, chica! You might need to keep it top secret and start your line!

Yes, that was indeed it! I loved the elongating effects of that mask.

And I'm soooooooo with you. I just couldn't bring myself to over and over pay that price plus shipping.

I want to try Kindred Butters (Etsy) due to the raves and ingredients. But I know myself: I'm not going to want to keep paying shipping on top of the price.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 3, 2017)

I'll be joining in 2018!

I already do treatments and glosses, but in 2018 I plan to get into the butters and growth oils.

I actually have the CP gloss and tea from Belle Bar (gosh that was pricey). It was alright; I prefer my own mixes. Plus henna is too low on the list for my liking.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

Soaring Eagle said:


> I'll be joining in 2018!
> 
> I already do treatments and glosses, but in 2018 I plan to get into the butters and growth oils.
> 
> I actually have the CP gloss and tea from Belle Bar (gosh that was pricey). It was alright; I prefer my own mixes. Plus henna is too low on the list for my liking.



Welcome!

And thanks for the info/feedback. Helpful!


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, all.
> I've decided that for 2018 we'll keep our own CurlyProverbz/Ayurveda Regimen Challenge thread.[...]
> I'd like to keep a thread that is VERY chill: Anyone can lurk, lurkers can post questions --no stress, join... if you feel like it, make any suggestions you feel will enhance the thread or our experience, etc.
> 
> I don't want it to have the feel of having too many rules or anything. Let's just relax, uplift, enjoy each other, and retain and soften our hair.



All the above right there is very good to state. I think you will have lots and lots of participants in 2018.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 3, 2017)

I do not have pink clay. I have rhassoul and bentonite, but no pink. Is pink clay that magical? What makes the clay pink? Can rose powder or aloe vera powder mixed with the clays I have, give the same effect?  TIA


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I do not have pink clay. I have rhassoul and bentonite, but no pink. Is pink clay that magical? What makes the clay pink? Can rose powder or aloe vera powder mixed with the clays I have, give the same effect?  TIA



I don't know. I don't have any pink clay either. I want some now.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 3, 2017)

keranikki said:


> I do not have pink clay. I have rhassoul and bentonite, but no pink. Is pink clay that magical? What makes the clay pink? Can rose powder or aloe vera powder mixed with the clays I have, give the same effect?  TIA


Bentonite can be a bit clarifying and pink clay is more conditioning. Rhassoul is bomb but does leave build up over time. Hence the name “purification” for the SM masque. It’s not something you can use often.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 3, 2017)

1. @YvetteWithJoy I appreciate your decision, "and that's all I'll say about that." (Forrest Gump, lol)

2. All my Indian powders came the day before yesterday, but I'm really waiting on my active ingredients and such. I wanna formulate something! 

3. I'm gonna make am ayurvedic 3-in-1 for SO (body wash, shampoo, and conditioner). The sweet spot for skin and hair, from what I've read, is between 5.5-6 ph.

4. I've been using my four ingredient growth oil for a few days, will start formulating teas when the rest of my actives arrive.

5. PSA: I worry about the lack of preservatives in your formulas (esp the tea spray!!!). Please consider preservatives. We don't want no bacteria-related set backs!


----------



## Hairties (Dec 3, 2017)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> If you want your oil darker, steep it slowly in a crock pot with the lid on.  Or, you can use a pan of hot water on top of a stove on a low flame.  Be careful and keep a watchful eye if you do the later, because you don't want the water to boil out.  If it does, don't add water.  Remove the jar, add water, let the water get warm then place your jar in the water and let it continue to steep.
> 
> Doing it this way makes the oil very potent.  Stir your contents every so often.  Trust me...it works because I had my install redone on Nov. 7th and I already have one inch of new growth and it's very soft.




I may have to do this method. I almost did but decided to do my candle warmer method. That was a mistake as I was doing it during thanksgiving week and kept taking it off so it ended up not being as dark as I wanted. I thought it was fine but once I used the new applicator I had it didn't have any of the tingly goodness I like. I can't put that batch back in the crock pot as I already put essential oils and msm in the batch, so I'll just have to do another one. I will have to do this method as  nice dark potent oil will be great for me.


----------



## Hairties (Dec 3, 2017)

I'll be joining the challenge in 2018. I'm glad this one will be a little less stringent than others but with great feedback. 

I plan to make the shea butter mix but I have to get some more oils. I actually got the Zenia mix oils but I want my shea butter mix to be diy. I started to get another of the Jakeala one, but in the time shipping will take, I will have made multiples. I'm okay investing in me longterm. I'll get more shea butter and oils and get to whipping. 

I was supposed to do a gloss this weekend but I decided to wait til I get my Red Raj. That gloss will be the first one I do without the mix powder blend of Napur or Zenia. I think I have every powder that is in those blends so I'll just mix my own. 

I've been using my tea and plan to use it again today to hold me over from not having my gloss this week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 3, 2017)

Went on and made another small batch of oil. Same recipe as before but this time added 2 tsp of fenugreek seeds. I also put it in a mason jar this time so I can shake randomly instead of stirring it. I heated some water in a pot and sticked the Mason jar in it and let it sit for an hour randomly shaking here and there. I made sure the water didn't get too hot. The oil is much darker than my last batch. I plan to infuse for 1 1/2 to 2 weeks while I use up this other oil.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 3, 2017)

If you’re not a clay stan, or aspiring mixtress, you’re probably not missing out on much. That being said, if you know your hair well and notice subtle differences (or not so subtle in some cases) of products, having an expansive collection would be beneficial. My recommendation would be to experiment with them 1 or 2 at a time, instead of launching into ingredients PJism...
For myself, I have a collection of 8+ clays and I have a rotation of them. I use them for face, body, and hair. I use them for detoxification, cleansing, and moisturization. I use them internally (the food grade ones) and externally.
For instance, I can tell the difference between calcium Bentonite clay and sodium Bentonite clay. Most people don’t pay that much attention to their hair or ingredients though.
I believe the composition of iron oxidation in the clay is what tinges it pink. Some pink clay formulations are a mix of white clay and red clay though. Australian pink clay... is quite different from all the others I’ve experienced. It’s quite high in silica, which may have something to do with its effects. I would say a step above in terms of moisturization and detangling in comparison to the other top 5. It’s a little pricier and harder to find reliable sources though so maybe not worth the hassle. Some people will find a shoddy distributor and blame the product which may not be that reliable. I got mine from a wholesaler.
I’ve used rose powder and aloe vera powder in Bentonite and rhassoul clay. All I can say is that the effect is different.
If you’re satisfied with your results so far, maybe just wait until you run out of your current stash to try pink clay out? There’s a few different varieties though.
Sorry for the novel! Lo
ETA: I’ve not gotten around to it but I’ve been meaning to test the pH of my most beloved products & formulations. I recently saw a video on how that may be the key to your hair’s happiness with certain things over others regardless of similar ingredients. And here’s a decent site with some basic info about differences in clays: https://www.nourishedlife.com.au/article/825809/difference-between-white-green-pink-clays.html


keranikki said:


> I do not have pink clay. I have rhassoul and bentonite, but no pink. Is pink clay that magical? What makes the clay pink? Can rose powder or aloe vera powder mixed with the clays I have, give the same effect?  TIA


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 3, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl, thank you so much for your words. They mean so very, very much. I'm cherishing them!
> 
> at the last part of your post. Ha!
> 
> I've decided to go head and continue our thread here. There are several, good enough reasons. I'll just make sure to highlight the other, two, overlapping threads.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 3, 2017)

Ok so I did my henna gloss yesterday. I left it on for about 8 hours. Not on purpose. I ended up running errands and then got home and got lazy.

I was really nervous when I rinsed it out because the henna completely stretched my curls. When I put my gel in style they came back.

My hair felt very moisturized but not much for "strengthening".  I am hipo so I am definitely for anything that will moisturize and help retain the moisture.

I'm debating if I should use the gloss weekly or use it every 2 weeks.  I'm going to mix a batch of oil probably tonight. I need some fenugreek seeds, msm, and a jar. I hope to obtain those items today.

ETA: I also did @Chicoro prepoo method.  I think my hair enjoyed that.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 3, 2017)

I mixed glycerin with my tea. Then topped with fenugreek oil. The tea alone, on top of henna oil, is too much. Too much.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 4, 2017)

Last night I used my AVJ & water mix and then my Shea butter mix. My hair was so juicy looking this morning! I don't know why I got away from making my own Shea butter. I know....being a PJ. This time around my products will be few and my regimen simple.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> I mixed glycerin with my tea. Then topped with fenugreek oil. The tea alone, on top of henna oil, is too much. Too much.



Helpful. TFS.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 4, 2017)

Juicy hair.

As I design my 2018 Quarter 1 ayurvedic hair care regimen for trialing, I realize I really, really want a regimen that keeps my hair juicy. Like, Jheri curl level juicy without the drip. 

I feel like if I turn that CP tea into a CP curl activator (glycerin-y) tea and apply it under some version of CP's henna shea butter cream, I might have juicy hair.

And I desperately need simple next year. I like Chicoro's easy regimen, and I like what PJaye (I think???) has said about using a balancing DC consistently instead of moisture DC, moisture DC, moisture DC, moisture DC, moisture DC, protein DC to correct imbalance, then repeat.

I also want to completely stop detangling old, dry, yet-DC'd hair. My hair is too fine and delicate for that, I think. I want to remember to unfurl and separate only in early steps on wash day and wait to do full detangling post DC and just before styling to prevent retangling (my hair retangles QUICKLY!).

Thinking aloud:

Prepoo overnight
Cleanse scalp: ACV Root Rinse then Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar (to get ayurvedic goodies onto scalp)
Cleanse strands: Chelate once a month, otherwise Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar followed by a cleanser containing henna
Strengthening, moisturizing DC
Hydrate and strengthen with ayurvedic curl activator tea
Detangle, seal, and chunky twist with a slippery DIY ayurvedic shea butter cream
Later in the week:
Style with Black Castor and Flaxseed Oil Eco Style Gel
Massage scalp with CP oil
Rehydrate as needed with CP tea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 4, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> If you’re not a clay stan, or aspiring mixtress, you’re probably not missing out on much. That being said, if you know your hair well and notice subtle differences (or not so subtle in some cases) of products, having an expansive collection would be beneficial. My recommendation would be to experiment with them 1 or 2 at a time, instead of launching into ingredients PJism...
> For myself, I have a collection of 8+ clays and I have a rotation of them. I use them for face, body, and hair. I use them for detoxification, cleansing, and moisturization. I use them internally (the food grade ones) and externally.
> For instance, I can tell the difference between calcium Bentonite clay and sodium Bentonite clay. Most people don’t pay that much attention to their hair or ingredients though.
> I believe the composition of iron oxidation in the clay is what tinges it pink. Some pink clay formulations are a mix of white clay and red clay though. Australian pink clay... is quite different from all the others I’ve experienced. It’s quite high in silica, which may have something to do with its effects. I would say a step above in terms of moisturization and detangling in comparison to the other top 5. It’s a little pricier and harder to find reliable sources though so maybe not worth the hassle. Some people will find a shoddy distributor and blame the product which may not be that reliable. I got mine from a wholesaler.
> ...



Amazing post! Thanks for posting. So informative and helpful.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks to henna, all of my flyaways are completely straight. I'll be doing full amla treatments to combat the loosening of henna.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 4, 2017)

The tea mixed with glycerin is a definite hit. My hair feels so much better. My proportion is 55/45 glycerin to tea. I’m likely going to keep it like this.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 4, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> The tea mixed with glycerin is a definite hit. My hair feels so much better. My proportion is 55/45 glycerin to tea. I’m likely going to keep it like this.



Awwwwwww, sookieeeeeeeee!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 4, 2017)

My Ayurvedic shampoo bars are made & poured into molds. I'll take them out the molds within the next 24-48 hours then allow them to cure until next month.



My husband just shook his head and giggled when he saw me outside on the deck making them because I had on safety goggles, gloves and an apron. He was like.....what da hayle kinda science experiment you working on


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 4, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> My Ayurvedic shampoo bars are made & poured into molds. I'll take them out the molds within the next 24-48 hours then allow them to cure until next month.
> 
> View attachment 417829
> 
> My husband just shook his head and giggled when he saw me outside on the deck making them because I had on safety goggles, gloves and an apron. He was like.....what da hayle kinda science experiment you working on



Those look amazing! Looking forward to your review!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 5, 2017)

For those who have made the CurlyProverbz shea buttercream, do any of you have exact measurements you can share?

Here is one commentor's guess:

1 tablespoon of henna (natural, body art quality)
1 teaspoon of amla
1 teaspoon of brahmi
3-4 drops essential oil?
1-1.5 cups of coconut oil
4 tablespoon of shea butter

Here is the video:


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 5, 2017)

In the video at about the 2:50 mark, she says how she only used 1-2 tbsp of Shea butter in the video mix because that was all she had left as she’d run out. But that increasing the Shea butter ration will keep the butter more solid at higher room temps. The video mix most likely turns liquid on a warm day.
It depends on how firm/creamy you want your mix to be. Anything less than 1 Shea butter to 1 oil has a higher likelihood of melting on a warm day/counter/shelf.


YvetteWithJoy said:


> For those who have made the CurlyProverbz shea buttercream, do any of you have exact measurements you can share?
> 
> Here is one commentor's guess:
> 
> ...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 5, 2017)

I'm so excited, y'all! I think 2018 is going to be such a great year for us all, hair-wise.

Even though I will be using more DIY products, I feel like my planned regimen is simpler than ever, though it doesn't type up that way. I feel it is a mix of Chicoro's and the 22nd Century Natural Woman's with an ayurvedic twist and that this compels me to just run it for 3 months.

I think once I get it down, I can shift my energy from my hair regimen to exercising and nutrition for health and hair growth.

I gotta stay simple:
Prepoo
Cleanse
Balancing DC
Detangle
Curl activator and shea butter cream
Twists (for wig, twist bun, twist-out, or elongated wng)

If CP's detangler does what she says, then it will be even simpler:
Detangle
Cleanse
Balancing DC
Curl activator and shea butter cream
Twists (for wig, twist bun, twist-out, or elongated wng)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Okay! *Birdman hand rub*

Tonight I'm going to make Detangler Recipe 1 and try it (marshmallow root, slippery elm powder, AVJ, and olive oil).

I'm also going to make my first trial recipe of the CP shea butter cream. I'm using Nubian Heritage Honey and Black Seed shea butter (yeah, I know who they are, but it was on sale, and the ingredients are fire). I'll report back with pics of the products, pics of my twists, and first impressions.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 5, 2017)

Thank you @kxlot79 very informative!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay! *Birdman hand rub*
> 
> Tonight I'm going to make Detangler Recipe 1 and try it (marshmallow root, slippery elm powder, AVJ, and olive oil).
> 
> I'm also going to make my first trial recipe of the CP shea butter cream. I'm using Nubian Heritage Honey and Black Seed shea butter (yeah, I know who they are, but it was on sale, and the ingredients are fire). I'll report back with pics of the products, pics of my twists, and first impressions.



Man, I remember when they use to sell their wares in Mart125 on 125th Street in Harlem. For shame, the shenanigans.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 5, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> Ok so I did my henna gloss yesterday. I left it on for about 8 hours. Not on purpose. I ended up running errands and then got home and got lazy.
> 
> I was really nervous when I rinsed it out because the henna completely stretched my curls. When I put my gel in style they came back.
> 
> ...



The same happened to me this weekend (stretched curls). It was weird for me to work with, but my hair was super soft.  It's day three and my hair is still moisturized. 
 It has been suggested to do henna once a month, so I'm going to stick with that personally.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 5, 2017)

Mayunnnn. My coils roll their eyes at henna: "Ain't nobody gonna stretch and change us! Chile, please!" 

 Wouldn't it be crazy if I'm actually lowpo.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 5, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mayunnnn. My coils roll their eyes at henna: "Ain't nobody gonna stretch and change us! Chile, please!"
> 
> Wouldn't it be crazy if I'm actually lowpo.



That would be, but I guess it's possible. Hair changes. It truly has a mind of it's own…actually a whole damn attitude.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 5, 2017)

I like that my hair doesn’t shrink too much, but it gets a tad heavy.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *I'm so excited, y'all! I think 2018 is going to be such a great year for us all, hair-wise.*
> 
> Even though I will be using more DIY products, I feel like my planned regimen is simpler than ever, though it doesn't type up that way.


Me too! I'm super-excited.

I think that, in general, diy always looks harder than it is. It's way easier for me to just buy 5 lbs of clay and do what I do vs chasing down (exorbitantly priced) Terressentials. Or, like, amla oil. Yeah, its cheap at the Indian store, but I gotta _get there_ and it's_ far_.  But if I get the powder and the oil and make it myself, I didn't pay transportation fees, I know the ingredients, and it's customizable.

So, yeah. I'm a diy'er in most things, mainly cuz I'm a strong believer in the conservation of energy (lazy's more efficient sibling ) and it really does work out as less effort. Look how much effort I expended trynna get some daggone Wetline! #neveragain


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Me too! I'm super-excited.
> 
> I think that, in general, diy always looks harder than it is. It's way easier for me to just buy 5 lbs of clay and do what I do vs chasing down (exorbitantly priced) Terressentials. Or, like, amla oil. Yeah, its cheap at the Indian store, but I gotta _get there_ and it's_ far_.  But if I get the powder and the oil and make it myself, I didn't pay transportation fees, I know the ingredients, and it's customizable.
> 
> So, yeah. I'm a diy'er in most things, mainly cuz I'm a strong believer in the conservation of energy (lazy's more efficient sibling ) and it really does work out as less effort. Look how much effort I expended trynna get some daggone Wetline! #neveragain



This entire post is on point...and so true. There is something so empowering in DIY'ing and knowing exactly what you are using. 

I remember being so intimidated with the soap making process until I researched and actually did it. I was thinking...is this it? This is not hard...like at all. And there is a whole world of soapmaking...forums, facebook communities, craft fairs to sell your soap, YouTube videos...I'm kinda amazed. With that being said....I have fancier molds on the way and plenty ideas brewing. I'll be making some clay facial bars next that can double as detox mud shampoo bars. Then moving on to body soap.

Also will be grabbing some BTMS, cetyl alcohol, a few hydrolyzed proteins and preservative within the next couple months to perfect a few deep conditioners. Oh it's on. Knowledge truly is power. It's just out there for the taking for those who really want it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> This entire post is on point...and so true. There is something so empowering in DIY'ing and knowing exactly what you are using.
> 
> I remember being so intimidated with the soap making process until I researched and actually did it. I was thinking...is this it? This is not hard...like at all. And there is a whole world of soapmaking...forums, facebook communities, craft fairs to sell your soap, YouTube videos...I'm kinda amazed. With that being said....I have fancier molds on the way and plenty ideas brewing. I'll be making some clay facial bars next that can double as detox mud shampoo bars. Then moving on to body soap.
> 
> Also will be grabbing some BTMS, cetyl alcohol, a few hydrolyzed proteins and preservative within the next couple months to perfect a few deep conditioners. Oh it's on. Knowledge truly is power. It's just out there for the taking for those who really want it.



Love this post!

It echoes a chapter in The Natural Hair Bible book I just finished reading. It was INCREDIBLY affirming to read that DIYing is encouraged because it allows you to control ingredients and it keeps the cost of hair care quite reasonable. 

Yep, I am going to invest in a preservative, as well.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 6, 2017)

Got my rhassoul clay this morning! I can't wait to try it!! I haven't washed my hair in about a week and a half so I will probably try it out on Friday night. I plan to use FusionofCultures recipe.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Also will be grabbing some *BTMS, cetyl alcohol, a few hydrolyzed proteins* and preservative within the next couple months to perfect a few deep conditioners. Oh it's on. Knowledge truly is power. It's just out there for the taking for those who really want it.


I just bought that, and a zillion other things.  I really went kinda overboard.  But I'm serious about this, tho!  I mentioned how I'ma try to sneak them in the house over in RT.  I'll share the whole list once everything gets here, these herb-y places be taking foreeeeevvvvvveeeer.

PS, Brambleberry gave me a free stick blender!  

PPS, I'm scared of soap making (with LYE!!1!! )in this little Manhattan kitchen. This stove they put in here is like an easy bake oven, I be nervous cooking a real-sized pot of greens in here.  (We moving, don't worry.)


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I just bought that, and a zillion other things.  I really went kinda overboard.  But I'm serious about this, tho!  I mentioned how I'ma try to sneak them in the house over in RT.  I'll share the whole list once everything gets here, these herb-y places be taking foreeeeevvvvvveeeer.
> 
> PS, Brambleberry gave me a free stick blender!



What?!??? Yay, but I'm a little jealous. *pout* : I just bought one last night for $16 or $19 or something like that from WalMart. It was the Hamilton Beech brand, I believe.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What?!??? Yay, but I'm a little jealous. *pout* : I just bought one last night for $16 or $19 or something like that from WalMart. It was the Hamilton Beech brand, I believe.


What's crazy is, I was pricing them at Target and something made me check my email. The Universe wanted me to have it, I firmly believe.  You had to spend, like, $125 maybe, and I already had $111 in my cart, so _you. already. know_. I hit my praise dance and alldat.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> What's crazy is, I was pricing them at Target and something made me check my email. The Universe wanted me to have it, I firmly believe.  You had to spend, like, $125 maybe, and I already had $111 in my cart, so _you. already. know_. I hit my praise dance and alldat.



*belly laugh* Haaaaa!  So glad you got it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> *belly laugh* Haaaaa!  So glad you got it.


 It's not all roses. Still gotta buy a candle warmer or a little crock pot tho. Universe, come thru like I know you want to!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I just bought that, and a zillion other things.  I really went kinda overboard.  But I'm serious about this, tho!  I mentioned how I'ma try to sneak them in the house over in RT.  I'll share the whole list once everything gets here, these herb-y places be taking foreeeeevvvvvveeeer.
> 
> PS, Brambleberry gave me a free stick blender!
> 
> PPS, I'm* scared of soap making (with LYE!!1!! )in this little Manhattan kitchen. This stove they put in here is like an easy bake oven, I be nervous cooking a real-sized pot of greens in here*.  (We moving, don't worry.)



I think you made the right decision.  Sis, my house is almost 4,000 square feet with high celings and I still wouldnt dare make soap inside the house.  I did everything outside on my deck.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> What?!??? Yay, but I'm a little jealous. *pout* : I just bought one last night for $16 or $19 or something like that from WalMart. It was the Hamilton Beech brand, I believe.



I have that one too in a deep red color. It came with a removable stick blender and whisk. I use the stick for soap and the whisk for my butters.

Edited: i just checked...It's by a brand called BELLA.


----------



## douglala (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> 1. @YvetteWithJoy I appreciate your decision, "and that's all I'll say about that." (Forrest Gump, lol)
> 
> 2. All my Indian powders came the day before yesterday, but I'm really waiting on my active ingredients and such. I wanna formulate something!
> 
> ...


Keep us posted on your recipe for #3. I’ve been wanting to do a body wash too but didn’t know where to start.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think you made the right decision.  Sis, my house is almost 4,000 square feet with high celings and I still wouldnt dare make soap inside the house.  I did everything outside on my deck.


 My mother (who wants to make her own hydrosols, so she ain't 'scary' and is about that DIY life) was like "*_grabs arm* _*Don't do it*. I did not make sure your skin remained beautiful all these years for you to muck it up with a pot of boiling lye." 

We're moving to a farmhouse, my pot of boiling lye experiments will have to wait.  But for now, I plan to use (diluted and appropriately preserved) African black soap for the bulk of our soap needs. I bought Crothix as a thickener and activated charcoal to color it totally black instead of muddy brown, so it'll look nice. 

@douglala, As of now, I intend to use the assorted recipes here as my base for the 3-in-1 product and re assess from there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I have that one too in a deep red color. It came with a removable stick blender and whisk. I use the stick for soap and the whisk for my butters.
> 
> Edited: i just checked...It's by a brand called BELLA.



Oooo. I love the aesthetic of that one. I was torn between that one and the Hamilton Beech (sp?) one. That deep red is nice on the BELLA.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 6, 2017)

We like the Bella brand. They sell it at Macy's and they always have crazy coupons.  We got a Bella k cup maker thing for my mom (she's a coffee snob, freshly ground and all that, so we had to coax her into the new millennium lol).

Eta, that was completely ot. 

_Back on topic_, I just massaged my scalp with the four ingredient oil and it was fabulous. I'm about a week in, iirc. I think it might be time for some more peppermint and rosemary eo.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 6, 2017)

Still lurking in this thread... I'd love to hear what preservatives you ladies end up getting... I'm looking for one for my tea and possibly my whipped butter. 

I think my last batch of scalp oil was too skrong, so I'm tweaking that recipe as well.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Still lurking in this thread... I'd love to hear what preservatives you ladies end up getting... I'm looking for one for my tea and possibly my whipped butter.
> 
> I think my last batch of scalp oil was too skrong, so I'm tweaking that recipe as well.



This is the one on my wishlist:
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/optiphen.html


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Still lurking in this thread... I'd love to hear what preservatives you ladies end up getting... I'm looking for one for my tea and possibly my whipped butter.
> 
> I think my last batch of scalp oil was too skrong, so I'm tweaking that recipe as well.





ElevatedEnergy said:


> This is the one on my wishlist:
> http://www.lotioncrafter.com/optiphen.html



I'm looking at Optiphen PLUS from here: https://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Optiphen_PLUS/87/#

Characteristics:

*Optiphen PLUS* is a patent-pending liquid *preservative* from ISP/Sutton which offers broad spectrum preservation without parabens or formaldehyde. This preservative functions particularly well in slightly acidic formulations, and is globally approved. Consisting of Phenoxyethanol (an aromatic ether alcohol), Sorbic Acid (a natural acid that offers protection from yeast, fungus and mold) and Caprylyl Glycol (an emollient base).  Optiphen PLUS as a preservative offers the following benefits::


Globally Approved
Contains a reliable agent, sorbic acid, for anti-fungal and anti-mold activity
unlike *Optiphen ND* which contains benzoic acid which may be de-activated by non-ionic emulsifiers and surfactants
unlike regular *Optiphen* which contains no acid and no protection from mold, fungus or yeast

Highly effective broad spectrum antimicrobial
Effective at pH levels below 6
Non-formaldehyde donor
Paraben-free
Non-isothiazolinone
Imparts emollience
Compatible with most raw materials
Excellent safety and toxicological profile
Heat tolerant to 176F


----------



## douglala (Dec 6, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> My mother (who wants to make her own hydrosols, so she ain't 'scary' and is about that DIY life) was like "*_grabs arm* _*Don't do it*. I did not make sure your skin remained beautiful all these years for you to muck it up with a pot of boiling lye."
> 
> We're moving to a farmhouse, my pot of boiling lye experiments will have to wait.  But for now, I plan to use (diluted and appropriately preserved) African black soap for the bulk of our soap needs. I bought Crothix as a thickener and activated charcoal to color it totally black instead of muddy brown, so it'll look nice.
> 
> @douglala, As of now, I intend to use the assorted recipes here as my base for the 3-in-1 product and re assess from there.


Ok thats a lot!  I will just cheer you on from the sidelines. LOL.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 6, 2017)

Tuesday I planned to make detangler #1 and the Henna-oil Infused Buttercream -- both for the first time. When I got home from work, I was exhausted. I ended up making Detangler 1 early this morning, in the wee hours. I just finished step 1 of making the buttercream. I will blend in the shea butter tomorrow after step 1 has infused for 10 hours or so.

Here are pics of the process of making detangler #1. (My apologies if the pics are large.)

I used 1 cup of distilled water, two tea bags of the marshmallow root (opened them up and poured out the contents, since just boiling the tea bags wasn't yielding slippery mucilage), two tablespoons of the slippery elm powder, all of the leaf's aloe Vera juice (about 4 ounces of aloe Vera juice [i.e., blended aloe Vera leaf pulp until a watery consistency]), 1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil, and 5 drops of Jamaican Mango and Lime Vitamin A, D, & E Black Castor Oil.

It yielded 5 ounces of product (detangler). Despite having strained the marshmallow root and slippery elm powder mixture, I saw clumps in it. This gave me flashbacks to my fenugreek smoothie debacle, so I blended the mixture using my high-speed blender. The consistency changed. I'll see how well it works! I will INDEED be patch testing it and NOT applying it to more than a tiny section at first.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm looking at Optiphen PLUS from here: https://www.ingredientstodiefor.com/item/Optiphen_PLUS/87/#
> 
> Characteristics:
> 
> ...


Thank you @ElevatedEnergy and @YvetteWithJoy !!!


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought I posted here, but it was in the HIPbone thread.

I made the henna oil as well as the tea.  I am super excited!  Will sit another few days and I put the tea to use during wash day.  I plan to use it as a tea rinse to see if that helps with my shedding.  I won't do henna gloss this weekend, just my normal DC.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

This is so empowering so far! Because CurlyProverbz (Farida) overlaps the process/ingredients in her various products, it's so cost effective to have several steps of wash-and-style day covered.

I made the henna oil -infused butter cream. It was a breeeeze to make. Next I used leftover hair tea in the fridge to begin experimenting with making DIY Ayurvedic Curl Activator with the CP Hair Tea as the base. Next time, when I'm not using leftovers from before, I'll use AVJ in the recipe instead of distilled water.

The curl activator tea recipe I used is too watery: I sprayed it on the back of my hand next to a spritz of S-Curl. I will add some more vegetable glycerin once I can.

Note: My butter cream has some powder particles in it despite my straining attempt. Of course, I'm forgiving with myself and will try it anyway instead of ranting at the maker.  I hope the powder particles disappear into my hair once applied. I'll report back.

All three products made so far (detangler, curl activator tea, and butter cream):

The consistency of the butter cream is awesome, like wet cool whip. Creamy!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 7, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy Have you used the detangler yet?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy Have you used the detangler yet?



No. I hope to use it tonight.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> No. I hope to use it tonight.


Cant' wait to hear about your results.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 7, 2017)

My hair has been a bit neglected, for heath reasons.  I took out my crochets and did my normal reggie for coming out of a ps (tons of protein, both hydrolyzed and not) but it's been left alone since then (except for scalp massages with my oil). 

I'm somewhat annoyed that all my supplies haven't come yet too, but in a way, that's good cuz I'm not jumping on the band wagon willy nilly, I want to test each new ingredient. 

So. I'll be okay to wash either tonight or tomorrow. The only thing I'll insert is tea, rise and hibiscus, see how my hair likes it and move on from there.


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 7, 2017)

Today I'm trying a pre poo with 3 tsp of Amla oil and 2 oz olive oil. I mixed and placed in applicator bottle before placing in a cup of warm water. I applied the oil, shampooed, and then used 1 0z of green tea (chilled in the fridge and added some EO's to it) before adding my light conditioner to detangle before deep conditioning.

Y'all.

I barely have any hair in my tangle teezer! I'm so excited!! After I rinse this out, I'll put twists in. Adding castor oil to my twists has done wonders for my ends staying moisturized. Can't wait to see what 2018 brings.

Question: for those who are using preservatives, should I add it to my green tea rinse? I keep it in the fridge but I don't want to take any chances.

Edited to add: Twists are in and my hair is soft. I still can't get over how few shed hairs I had.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy and @Honey Bee,

I could hardly believe my eyes when I opened my WalMart bag to get out my newly-purchased hand mixer, and it was the Bella instead of the other brand.  I guess the pretty red color pulled me in, I don't know. Anyhoo, it performed well and was very light to hold. I'm glad I got it.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 7, 2017)

I need to stay out of here until I can try the henna shea butter. I almost bought a ton of powders, then a bunch of teas. Trying to do this one step at a time but I'm so impatient. 
When do we post starting pics and stuff again by the way? January?


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 7, 2017)

I use optiphen regularly. I’ve thought about using plus, but the only real plus is being able to readily use versus waiting for your item to cool. So if you use it right away and your batch turns out wrong or needs tweaking, you’ve wasted preservative. It’s also twice the price. 

Further, considering I’ve used optiphen and used products from vendors that use it and never had an issue, optiphen plus seems like something more suited for specific items.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I need to stay out of here until I can try the henna shea butter. I almost bought a ton of powders, then a bunch of teas. Trying to do this one step at a time but I'm so impatient.
> When do we post starting pics and stuff again by the way? January?



I feel you! I am trying very hard to baby step and go slowly. I don't want to change too many things in my regimen at one time. I'm tempted all the time to make a DC, but then I'd be trialing too many DIYs at a time.

--------

Feel free to post a photo anytime! We love looking at hair!

However, I'm going to create a reminder post (tagging everyone) around December 20th that reminds everyone to take a January 1st length check photo. The photo can be taken a few days before or after January 1st. If natural, there is no need to blow dry or flat iron,  but folks can if they like!

The purpose of the photo is to function as a "BEFORE" photo. We will take an "AFTER" photo around March 31st. Posting your length check photo is optional (no pressure). But for the "BEFORE" photo, hopefully everyone will at least post to the thread a description of their hair and length, what they hope to see in 3 months, etc.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 7, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @ElevatedEnergy and @Honey Bee,
> 
> I could hardly believe my eyes when I opened my WalMart bag to get out my newly-purchased hand mixer, and it was the Bella instead of the other brand.  I guess the pretty red color pulled me in, I don't know. Anyhoo, it performed well and was very light to hold. I'm glad I got it.



LOL!

Ain't she so pretty and shiny though? I used it again today in my soap making adventures. She blended my mixture beautifully!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

*Review: *
CurlyProverbz DIY Detangler #1 (see video below)​
*Will I make this again?:* No. 
Instead, I will use a very slippery RO conditioner, a dedicated detangler, or re-wet DC.​
*Performance: *3, maybe?
For me, I need creamy-textured material to detangle with. This detangler was thus, FOR ME, not nearly as good as your typical RO conditioner or dedicated detangler, such as Soultanicals Hair Glide.​
*Ease of making:* 4 . . . 
. . . on a scale from 0 (very little effort) to 10 (complicated and long and patience-testing). Requires heating, stirring, and straining.
*Ingredients: *
water,
marshmallow root powder,
slippery elm powder,
aloe Vera juice,
olive oil, and
an essential oil of your choice (optional)

*Scent:* 5
Depends on whether you add any essential oils, so this is under the DIYer's control. Before essential oils, it smells like marshmallow root powder and slippery elm powder: Not great, but easily bearable.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 7, 2017)

This picture is my length check shirt showing where my waist is (11) 


And this picture is where my hair is touching between 11 and 12


Sorry if the pictures are dark. The way con ed is set up, lights don’t have bulbs in here.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi, all!

I was debating whether to (1) simply change the title of this thread to include the year "2018" in it or (2) create a whole new thread for 2018. I think I will go ahead and create a new thread with a link to this thread in the opening post.

I will make the new thread on December 15th unless you all just want to keep this thread going with a simple title change. LET ME KNOW! 

In the original post of the new thread, I will also include links to the other LHCF ayurvedic hair care threads so that we can easily check those for the great information, knowledge, recipes, tips, and reviews they contain.​
*SURVEY QUESTION:*
What types of MINI-CHALLENGES would you like to see next year? Thanks in advance for your ideas, musings, and suggestions! Please don't censor yourself: Just throw out ideas, whether half-baked or not! TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> This picture is my length check shirt showing where my waist is (11)
> View attachment 418051
> 
> And this picture is where my hair is touching between 11 and 12
> ...





Nice length, ma'am!!! 

*my hair looks and says, "Can I be like Saludable84's hair when I grow up?"*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 7, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> This picture is my length check shirt showing where my waist is (11)
> View attachment 418051
> 
> And this picture is where my hair is touching between 11 and 12
> ...



@ElevatedEnergy, you seeing this?

ETA: I knew she had a lot of hair, but goodness! I was trying to follow everybody in the Hip/Tailbone thread, but I must have missed hers. You guys give me so much faith that I can master my natural hair.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 7, 2017)

Colocha said:


> I need to stay out of here until I can try the henna shea butter. I almost bought a ton of powders, then a bunch of teas. Trying to do this one step at a time but I'm so impatient.
> When do we post starting pics and stuff again by the way? January?


I feel you! I told myself be patient and do a little at time. Needless to say i already did a henna a gloss and made oil and tea patience is not my best attribute


----------



## Colocha (Dec 7, 2017)

I'm trying not to veer toward tea righg now @Taleah2009 but its so hard. Everything looks yummy!!

@YvetteWithJoy thank you! I'm loving your detailed product reviews as well.

@Saludable84, your hairrrr


----------



## Colocha (Dec 7, 2017)

Here's a pull test on a rollerset from Nov. 7th. Still hanging out around MBL I think. Will post another if its any different when I blow dry.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Colocha said:


> Here's a pull test on a rollerset from Nov. 7th. Still hanging out around MBL I think. Will post another if its any different when I blow dry.
> View attachment 418073





Goals!!! Looking GOODT, ma'am!  Look at those ends!


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 8, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy please do not start a new thread  I say that because it easier to reference in this thread. If anything, update the title and your first post. We’ve got a lot of info in here already and it’s nice and fluid.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 8, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy @Colocha thanks 

@Colocha inwish had the patience for rollersetting.


----------



## beauti (Dec 8, 2017)

*I don't post much but I'm still using my products. I used up all my tea and will brew more today. I spray my twists with the tea and seal with henna shea butter every couple days. Silky soft hair every time.
*
@YvetteWithJoy *your ayurvedic curl activator has piqued my interest.  Along with @ElevatedEnergy cleansing bars.  Got me excited at the thought of a completely diy Ayurvedic regimen for 2018! I'm gonna ponder this a lil bit *


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy please do not start a new thread  I say that because it easier to reference in this thread. If anything, update the title and your first post. We’ve got a lot of info in here already and it’s nice and fluid.



Makes sense!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 8, 2017)

I have my clay on now. These were my steps.

1. ACV + water rinse
2. oiled and massaged with 4 ingredient oil, then applied some new Nature's Gate cond
3. regular clay masque + tea + rose powder + rosemary oil

The tea is three tea bags I had lying around, 2 bags of green tea and 1 bag of rose/ hibiscus. My hair really seemed to like rose powder and tea, so, rose stuff and green tea are on my worked-well list.  I'm not sure how I'll style. My curls were popping tho. I'll use some of my tea as a leave in with my KCKT, whatever's left goes in a spray bottle.


----------



## Colocha (Dec 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Goals!!! Looking GOODT, ma'am!  Look at those ends!


Thank you!! That is from an unhealthy obsession with shears, lol. I trim with the quickness.

@Saludable84, yeah I have not roller set in a few weeks. Results are awesome but I don't have a dryer so it requires a day of staying home to air dry and I can't always be bothered with that.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

prettywhitty said:


> Today I'm trying a pre poo with 3 tsp of Amla oil and 2 oz olive oil. I mixed and placed in applicator bottle before placing in a cup of warm water. I applied the oil, shampooed, and then used 1 0z of green tea (chilled in the fridge and added some EO's to it) before adding my light conditioner to detangle before deep conditioning.
> 
> Y'all.
> 
> ...



Bumping so that PRESERVATIVE USERS can advise:

Should she add preservative to her green tea rinse? Does anyone have an opinion? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

Detangler.

The longer my hair gets, the more I use per full wash day.

I finally understand why people have been saying use a "cheapie" RO.

I think I'm going to try Trader Joes Tea Tree conditioner as my detangler. I'll probably buy a few bottles so I can play around with it a bit, seeing if I can make it super smoothing/slippery by adding a little ACV and/or okra slime or something.

No more $16+shipping bottles of detangler. No more using of $22 RO conditioners, either.


----------



## Nightingale (Dec 8, 2017)

prettywhitty said:


> Today I'm trying a pre poo with 3 tsp of Amla oil and 2 oz olive oil. I mixed and placed in applicator bottle before placing in a cup of warm water. I applied the oil, shampooed, and then used 1 0z of green tea (chilled in the fridge and added some EO's to it) before adding my light conditioner to detangle before deep conditioning.
> 
> Y'all.
> 
> ...



If you refrigerate, keep it sealed, and use up within a week, you shouldn't need preservative.

If you make more than you can use in 1 week, I would suggest adding a preservative. I use optiphen plus.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 8, 2017)

@prettywhitty @YvetteWithJoy I think you should always preserve water-based products. I can't advise on which particular one bc I have a lot of samples on the way and don't know yet.  

For just this reason, I'm probably gonna pour the dregs of my tea into the remainder of my clay masque and freeze it for next time.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 8, 2017)

@Prettymetty if it conserves time to make larger batches, I would use a preservative. If you plan on making it weekly or bi weekly and keep it refrigerated, then no. 

I try to only use preservatives for things that will be subjected to water, be stored over a longer period of time or reused after touching/coming in contact with water.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 8, 2017)

beauti said:


> *I don't post much but I'm still using my products. I used up all my tea and will brew more today. I spray my twists with the tea and seal with henna shea butter every couple days. Silky soft hair every time.
> *
> @YvetteWithJoy *your ayurvedic curl activator has piqued my interest.  Along with @ElevatedEnergy cleansing bars.  Got me excited at the thought of a completely diy Ayurvedic regimen for 2018! I'm gonna ponder this a lil bit *



@beauti 

If you are thinking about making your own shampoo bars, go ahead and start collecting your shed hairs so you can test them out with the shavings that will be left behind from when you remove them from the molds. I've made 3 batches so far and my shed hair loves them all. 
LOL


Also have a purpose in mind. The first batch I made was made for rinsing out my henna/Ayurvedic treatments. So it's extremely gentle and uber conditioning. I henna'd my shed hair, soaked it in water to remove the bulk of the henna then used the shampoo bar. It removed the henna but left behind that silky feel you get when you use a really good deep conditioner or slippery rinse out conditioner. I know most people rinse out their henna/Ayurvedic treatments with cheapie conditioner but that doesn't work for me. I can never seem to remove enough of the powder that way and it eventually makes my scalp itch as the days go by. So I formulated my first batch for this purpose. 

If you need more tips and tricks let me know!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 8, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @beauti
> 
> If you are thinking about making your own shampoo bars, go ahead and start collecting your shed hairs so you can test them out with the shavings that will be left behind from when you remove them from the molds. I've made 3 batches so far and my shed hair loves them all.
> LOL
> ...



This is precisely how I want my shampoo to always make my hair feel! Did you share the recipe and method anywhere? If so, can I get the link. If no, will you post it here? TIA!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 8, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm so excited, y'all! I think 2018 is going to be such a great year for us all, hair-wise.
> 
> Even though I will be using more DIY products, I feel like my planned regimen is simpler than ever, though it doesn't type up that way. I feel it is a mix of Chicoro's and the 22nd Century Natural Woman's with an ayurvedic twist and that this compels me to just run it for 3 months.
> 
> ...



I have been neglecting my hair something fierce because work has been so crazy. So tonight I'm back on it. Just spritz with water and did a heavy scalp/hair oil before braiding in 4 sections. My hair was insanely dry and the roots were starting matt. Now going to let my hair soak up all that good moisture in 4 juicy braids, possibly overnight, before washing and styling. 
Nailing my routine down and trying to keep it simple like yours. 

Routine:

Prepoo - Aloe Vera Gel + Oil 
Cleanse - ? 
Deep Condition + Detangle - Shea Moisture Honey Mask - want to start incorporating powders/oils
Leave-in - KCKT 
Creamy Butter - Keravada Creme Brulee - in the past my hair hasn't liked shea butter but this blend whipped consistency is amazing, plus great ingredients. I'm really hoping this will allow me to incorporate shea butter which will help my growth take off
Oil - Keravada Ayurvedic Oil 
Twist/Braid to set. Twist-out style. Leave twists in to protective style?

2018 goals:

nail down products -- still need to find a super moisturizing leave in, currently spritz water + KCKT (great detangler but think I need something with even more moisture, preferably a tea with great benefits)
be more discipline/consistent about my routine
OIL - incorporate oil massages more often
moisturize + seal x2 week (wash day and mid week)
protective style more often
increased thickness
retain growth 

I'm definitely in for this challenge in 2018. already noticing increased growth around my edges which were thinning/breaking and excited to see how my hair will grow feeding it ayurvedic goodness and oils regularly.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 8, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> It's not all roses. Still gotta buy a candle warmer or a little crock pot tho. Universe, come thru like I know you want to!


If you have Hobby Lobby on the ground, you can get a plug-in candle warmer for 2.99 there 50%off. I bought more than a few


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 8, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> If you have Hobby Lobby on the ground, you can get a plug-in candle warmer for 2.99 there 50%off. I bought more than a few


I don't think we have those.  I'm gonna end up spending double that to just order it (still cheaper than running around trynna find one, I guess).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> If you have Hobby Lobby on the ground, you can get a plug-in candle warmer for 2.99 there 50%off. I bought more than a few



Oh yeah? Thanks! I'm going to pick one up today after work, then.

What all are people doing with the candle warmer? Making the CP oil? Anything else? TIA!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

SunkissedLife said:


> I have been neglecting my hair something fierce because work has been so crazy. So tonight I'm back on it. Just spritz with water and did a heavy scalp/hair oil before braiding in 4 sections. My hair was insanely dry and the roots were starting matt. Now going to let my hair soak up all that good moisture in 4 juicy braids, possibly overnight, before washing and styling.
> Nailing my routine down and trying to keep it simple like yours.
> 
> Routine:
> ...



I love your regimen design and goals! Right there with you!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

Wash day reflection: Some things went well and some did not.

What I did:

*Prepoo:* skipped it (not a good idea)
*Cleanse scalp: *ACV Root Rinse (so good for my scalp) followed by Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar (to get ayurvedic goodies onto my scalp)
*Cleanse strands:* Bask & Bloom Bentonite and Rhassoul Shampoo Bar
*Deep conditioner:* Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Hair Masque (under heat, rinsed out with very cool water)
*Detangler:* Tried to use CP Detangler 1, but it did not work well for my hair. So I just started using all sorts of stuff in my stash: Soultanicals Hair Glide, old RO conditioners in my stash, etc. I then hopped in the shower and rinsed it out.
*Liquid/glycerin:* Applied my DIY ayurvedic curl activator (i.e., CP Hair Tea + glycerin).
*Oil/butter:* Applied the DIY henna -infused oil buttercream (or whatever it should be called)
Issues:

1. My hair was really dry from the start. I thus probably should  have taken the time to do Chicoro's prepoo method overnight, but I didn't. My little Soultanicals Soulvedic Strands Poo Bar piece didn't last long enough for me to do my strands, and I decided not to open a new bar (I'm running out and she hasn't made any more for sale, so I was conserving). I decided to refrain from detangling dry-feeling, unstrengthened, unmoisturized hair. DCing removed the rough, dry feeling. As I was detangling, I noticed I was losing a LOT of hair. It could be because I wore a ponytail puff all week. It could be because I didn't prepoo. It could be because I used a drying shampoo. It could be because I skipped my moisturizing shampoo. It could be some combo of the above. 

The post-wash collected hair was much larger than usual. I stuck with my new mantra though  : I'm just going to enjoy my hair and not worry about it. No more hair worry. Whatever happens, I'm just going to notice and adjust. No stress. That worked.  

2. LCOing (which ended up having to become ACBing):
After rinsing out the Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Masque, I decided to do an LB (liquid, then butter). I used my DIY ayurvedic curl activator followed by my CP buttercream. This didn't work.  First, I didn't use enough shea butter in my buttercream mix (just 2 TBS of shea butter to 3/4 cup of coconut oil). Next time I will use 4 TBS of shea butter. ALSO . . . It was SO STRANGE, but I can't just LB with these products. I ended up really needing a creamy product to help my stands glide past each other. My hair was actually tangling and knotting as I was trying to LB!!! I started putting Soultanicals Hair Glide on. I experimented with A-C-B and A-B-C  (activator, cream, then butter . . . and activator, butter, then cream). I wanted the activator to be the FIRST thing that hit my strands.

Funny little story: I asked DH to help me get out a knot (because I got frustrated and was about to just clip it, and he has the patience of Job). The knot hairs wouldn't budge and were making a squeaky noise when he tried to pull them apart out of the knot. He said, "What is going on? Do you hear that noise? That's not supposed to happen. Where is that slip-n-slide? Do you have that on?"  I said: "That stuff is $16 a bottle plus shipping. I was thinking about not repurchasing it anymore. I'm on my last bottle." He has me get it, puts it on my hair, detangles the knot with ease (saving many hairs), and says, "Worth it though, don't you think. Now THAT'S one product that is actually worth it . . . right???" Looks at me to see if there is any logic working in my mind when it comes to my hair product purchasing.   Ohhhhhhhhh! ​


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> This is precisely how I want my shampoo to always make my hair feel! Did you share the recipe and method anywhere? If so, can I get the link. If no, will you post it here? TIA!



I shared the process in the CP oil thread but I'll stick them here as well. If you would be so kind to add them to the OP when you update it. That would be an easier way to reference if anyone else gets curious.



*The rest of this post is a copy of what I answered to @honeybee in the CP oil thread with a few tweaks*

The first video will explain the SoapCalc.net website and how to come up with a formulation. The 2nd video shows her actually doing the cold soap making process. *You would add your powders at the point where she is adding her essential oils after the trace phase*.

For the actual ingredients, it really just depends on your formulation....you have to actually go to the website and play around with plugging in oils and butters.

For my Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner bar you are asking about, here are my ingredients:
(Saponified oils of Castor, Safflower, Olive, Capuacu Butter & Mango Butter), Distilled water, Nupur 9 Henna, Aloe Vera Powder. Essential oils of Eucalyptus and Tea Tree.

This won't make much sense to you just by looking at the ingredients though until you actually play around with the site. Just note that in my cleansing conditioner bar, I used castor oil as my highest percentage of oil as it provides the richest lather, it is the creamiest of most oils and will provide the heaviest conditioning. I omitted coconut oil as when going through the saponification process, it is the most cleansing oil so it will be the most drying oil. I believe when it comes to shampoo bars and coconut oil, one should tread lightly. I did use a small amount in my other two bars though. I'll come back later and add pictures of my curing rack with the three different batches I made.

I made:

Ayurvedic Cleansing Conditioner Bar (for rinsing out Ayurvedic treatments)

Luxurious Ayurvedic Buttery Conditioning Shampoo Bar (for normal washing)

Coconut Milk, Honey & Rhassoul Conditioning Shampoo/Facial Bar


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I shared the process in the CP oil thread but I'll stick them here as well. If you would be so kind to add them to the OP when you update it. That would be an easier way to reference if anyone else gets curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Many, many, many, MANY THANKS, chica!!! 

I will add this to the ingredients/recipes post on the first page!  Great idea.


----------



## Keen (Dec 9, 2017)

I experienced a little breakage yesterday. I think it was due to lazy styling. I'll go back to cornrow my hair during the weekdays for my work wig.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Added a few powders to my DC this morning - amla, brahmi, and kalpi tone with a little avj. I have it on my hair right now under the dryer for 30 minutes and about to wash it out right now. I have to hit the road with some errands so will be back to make a fresh batch of henna tea and possibly something else - not sure what yet though. 

I have 9 lbs of African shea butter and and 9 lbs of African black soap that I ordered from a vendor on Etsy called Nycsoapsellers. I picked them up from the courier just yesterday. The seller had sent me an additional 9lbs of soap (free) that I already gave to my sister and 2 nieces. They are quite happy since they love the soap and my niece has 2 children with eczema so it came in handy for her kids. 

 The butters look healthy, smell wonderful but I think when I order again, I'll order more of the ivory one. It looks a little pale yellow which is absolutely fine with me. The other one is  much yellower in color but I still like it a lot. The soaps are firm and come in 3 lb loaves which I will cut up into bars and make some liquid shampoo out of them.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Debating on trying the gloss bars but I’m definitely going to try to make shampoo bars. DH likes bar soap anyway so it’s worth a try. I watched a few videos but I found a Black girl and will follow hers. It’s very low lather.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Rhassoul Clay is bae  Will be using this 2x a month. So I think I have my regimen on lock. I'm slowly working in new things which helps me to really listen to my hair. So my main cleansing products will be as follows:

1st week - Keracare 1st lather/NuEnz Organic Shampoo
2nd week - Cowash w/ As I am Coconut Cowash conditioner
3rd & 4th week - Rhassoul Clay wash

Sticking to this for 2018


----------



## Keen (Dec 9, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> Rhassoul Clay is bae  Will be using this 2x a month. So I think I have my regimen on lock. I'm slowly working in new things which helps me to really listen to my hair. So my main cleansing products will be as follows:
> 
> 1st week - Keracare 1st lather/NuEnz Organic Shampoo
> 2nd week - Cowash w/ As I am Coconut Cowash conditioner
> ...


How do you use the Rhassoul clay?


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh yeah? Thanks! I'm going to pick one up today after work, then.
> 
> What all are people doing with the candle warmer? Making the CP oil? Anything else? TIA!


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 9, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> Rhassoul Clay is bae  Will be using this 2x a month. So I think I have my regimen on lock. I'm slowly working in new things which helps me to really listen to my hair. So my main cleansing products will be as follows:
> 
> 1st week - Keracare 1st lather/NuEnz Organic Shampoo
> 2nd week - Cowash w/ As I am Coconut Cowash conditioner
> ...


I love clay so much both rhassoul and sodium bentonite that I have to force myself to switch it up sometimes. I bought SM JBCO shampoo the has ACV but clay is Bae as you say


----------



## weavepat (Dec 9, 2017)

Still applying tea and CP olive oil nightly as well as using the tea spritz as needed. When I make tea, I brew a large batch, pour it into ice trays and freeze. I pull out a week's worth (two or three cubes) for my scalp applications and keep it refrigerated.

My spritz is a mixture of tea and greg juice. Greg juice already has GSE and citric acid, but I'll start trialing preservatives since I want to transition to a fully diy spritz once I use it all.

For those who use shampoo bars and soaps, have you found any that are relatively color safe? I loved the way shampoo bars and soaps made my hair feel, but they often leached the henna from my hair.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 9, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> If you have Hobby Lobby on the ground, you can get a plug-in candle warmer for 2.99 there 50%off. I bought more than a few



I love Hobby Lobby! 'Tis all.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

I found this video


Saludable84 said:


> Debating on trying the gloss bars but I’m definitely going to try to make shampoo bars. DH likes bar soap anyway so it’s worth a try. I watched a few videos but I found a Black girl and will follow hers. It’s very low lather.


Give me the link @Saludable84 to the girl's video you are referring to please.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

I don't know which did it but my hair was super soft after washing out that ayurveda powder gloss. Something I was not expecting by the way especially since I gave myself a hard core Dudley's DRC 28 protein treatment today. I am so happy with the results.


----------



## beauti (Dec 9, 2017)

*@ElevatedEnergy thank you for the encouragement. Collecting shed hairs to trial is a great idea! Your luxurious ayurvedic cleanser sounds divine! I will read more into this process and start collecting ingredients next year *


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Aggie said:


> I found this video
> 
> Give me the link @Saludable84 to the girl's video you are referring to please.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I don't think we have those.  I'm gonna end up spending double that to just order it (still cheaper than running around trynna find one, I guess).



Micheals, Marshall’s or the streets of Harlem 

The body shop seems non existent these days, but you used to be able to get good warmers at discounts during the holidays when they bought out newer models.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


>


I suspected it was Gabrielle but wanted to confirm. Thanks hon. I'm subscribed to her channel already. I just need to spend the time to watch a few of her videos and get to making something soon .


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

@Aggie @Saludable84 That's the same video I posted. LOL

I would highly advise to look at part 1 first though as she explains how to use the site for your calculations.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Aggie @Saludable84 That's the same video I posted. LOL
> 
> I would highly advise to look at part 1 first though as she explains how to use the site for your calculations.


Yeah. I need quiet time to watch the first one. 

I know that’s the posted one because I clicked on that link too lol. I was just to lazy to scroll back double click is better


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

For those of you trying to find candle warmers to steep your oils, look for the warmers advertised as wax melt warmers and not candle warmers. I have around 10 but I melt wax instead of burning candles and have them throughout my house.

Especially keep an eye out for the ones with a wide mouth removable lid. They should come in 24-25 wattage. Glade makes nice ones. Mainstay (Walmart brand) makes a really hot one but the lid is kinda small.

You can find these at any major retailer....Walmart, Target etc


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> For those of you trying to find candle warmers to steep your oils, look for the warmers advertised as wax melt warmers and not candle warmers. I have around 10 but I melt wax instead of burning candles and have them throughout my house.
> 
> Especially keep an eye out for the ones with a wide mouth removable lid. They should come in 24-25 wattage. Glade makes nice ones. Mainstay (Walmart brand) makes a really hot one but the lid is kinda small.
> 
> You can find these at any major retailer....Walmart, Target etc



Helpful! Thanks. This will be great.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is my shampoo bar curing rack. The ones with the sticky notes are my testers. I weigh them each week so I'll know when the bars are finished curing.

 

 

Cupcake holders make a nice sized bar if you just want to use something you may already have laying around for molds.

 

I've also been playing around with how to package and store them.

 

Parchment paper or gift wrapping tissue paper with decorative tape are good options.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 9, 2017)

Keen said:


> How do you use the Rhassoul clay?



I use it to wash my hair. I used YouTube FusionofCultures recipe. 1/2 cup of Rhassoul Clay 1 cup of Aloe Vera juice 1/2 cup of purified water 3/4 drops of Rosemary & tea tree oil. Shake bottle. My hair was so clean, soft like a cloud and so moisturized!! 

I know it cleans well because I had a lot of Shea butter and oil from my prepoo in my hair and none of that was left on my hair.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Dec 9, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> I love clay so much both rhassoul and sodium bentonite that I have to force myself to switch it up sometimes. I bought SM JBCO shampoo the has ACV but clay is Bae as you say



Yaaaassss girl I can see why it's hard for you to switch it up! I will not be without this!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> I use it to wash my hair. I used YouTube FusionofCultures recipe. 1/2 cup of Rhassoul Clay 1 cup of Aloe Vera juice 1/2 cup of purified water 3/4 drops of Rosemary & tea tree oil. Shake bottle. My hair was so clean, soft like a cloud and so moisturized!!
> 
> I know it cleans well because I had a lot of Shea butter and oil from my prepoo in my hair and none of that was left on my hair.



OMG, so much to try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 9, 2017)

naturalagain2 said:


> I use it to wash my hair. I used YouTube FusionofCultures recipe. 1/2 cup of Rhassoul Clay 1 cup of Aloe Vera juice 1/2 cup of purified water 3/4 drops of Rosemary & tea tree oil. Shake bottle. My hair was so clean, soft like a cloud and so moisturized!!
> 
> I know it cleans well because I had a lot of Shea butter and oil from my prepoo in my hair and none of that was left on my hair.


This is my recipe for any clay I use, plus a little acv to help it mix smoother.

Eta, and I forgot, a dash of glycerin  Again, it helps with the consistency and probably the moisture.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 9, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Micheals, Marshall’s or the streets of Harlem
> 
> .


Excellent, all places I be.  I just need to slow down and look at other stuff, I'm always so list-focused.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 9, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Excellent, all places I be.  I just need to slow down and look at other stuff, I'm always so list-focused.


I know our hoods


----------



## douglala (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here is my shampoo bar curing rack. The ones with the sticky notes are my testers. I weigh them each week so I'll know when the bars are finished curing.
> 
> View attachment 418203
> 
> ...


Are you selling these once you’ve figured out the right formula??? I would buy. I want to try bars but the time to make them is just not there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy, where did you buy your saponified oils? TIA!


----------



## douglala (Dec 9, 2017)

I FINALLY rec’d an email from belle bar saying my Black Friday order is on its way!!

I’ve been wearing my hair straightened so can’t do much besides use my ayervedic oil on my scalp and strands a few times a week. 

Side note: i know heat is the devil but it really lays down my cuticles and traps in the moisture leaving my high porosity strands smooth, moisturized, and shiny for weeks. I only wash bc my scalp eventually gets gross.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

douglala said:


> Are you selling these once you’ve figured out the right formula??? I would buy. I want to try bars but the time to make them is just not there.



I'm undecided at the moment about selling them, but I'm open to the idea. 

I will PM you once they are finished with the testing phase and I'd be happy to gift you one of each. I made way more than I could use alone. LOL


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @ElevatedEnergy, where did you buy your saponified oils? TIA!



The oils are Saponified during the soap making process. When you combine the water & lye with the oils, it Saponifies the oils thus turning the oils into soap.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm undecided at the moment about selling them, but I'm open to the idea.
> 
> I will PM you once they are finished with the testing phase and I'd be happy to gift you one of each. I made way more than I could use alone. LOL



Can I get/buy one?


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Can I get/buy one?



I got you Sis! I'll PM you too. That way you can help me compare them to that Soultanicals one you love so much


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 9, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I got you Sis! I'll PM you too. That way you can help me compare them to that Soultanicals one you love so much





Is it sad? Oh, no. 

But for real, that is exactly my plan. I want to stop being obsessed with that shampoo bar. Give me free.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 9, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Detangler.
> 
> The longer my hair gets, the more I use per full wash day.
> 
> ...



I use cheap rinse conditioner as well to detangle. I have never tried a decided detangler


----------



## douglala (Dec 10, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm undecided at the moment about selling them, but I'm open to the idea.
> 
> I will PM you once they are finished with the testing phase and I'd be happy to gift you one of each. I made way more than I could use alone. LOL



You’re awesome thanks!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm coming up with the plan for my next wash day. I think I might start with @Chicoro's pre poo (which I've never used, but my hair loves avg). My hair is feeling a little dry (no fault of this reggie, I don't have a good dc- the next thing to work on lol). 

I also wanna get to the henna masques (not glosses), so... I guess two wash days devoted to moisture might prepare me enough.

Just a lot of thoughts bouncing around lol...


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm mulling over my 2018 goals.  One of the biggest goals isn't length, it's volume & fullness.  I need every possible follicle popping with great quality hair.  The most common things I've read comes down to regular scalp massages, oil usage and of course aruyvedic products.

Anyway, just shampooed my hair after a lovely henna & cassia mask.  Need to order more cassia.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 10, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I shared the process in the CP oil thread but I'll stick them here as well. If you would be so kind to add them to the OP when you update it. That would be an easier way to reference if anyone else gets curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I finally got around to watching these two videos.

Awwwwwwwwww! It's on! 

In Quarter 2 of 2018, Lord willing I'm going to start trying to hack my holy grail ayurvedic shampoo bar:

I'm going to order that henna blend from cornerstoneskin.com (a black woman own's owns it). I might like the ingredients in it better than the ingredients in my HG shampoo bar! The owner of cornerstoneskin has provided us with a discount code (15%, I believe). 
I'm going to start playing around at the soapcalc site.
I'm going to learn more about the properties of various oils. I'm pretty sure I want to use castor oil, sesame oil (appreciated in ayurveda), macadamia oil (chemically the same as sebum!), vegetable glycerin, and probably olive oil. Maybe coconut oil, too.
Thanks for the tip about lye, @Saludable84. Guess I'll see what's at Home Depot??? (Who knew?!? )


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 10, 2017)

I got a candle warmer from Home Dept for 50% off of $4.99. Yaaaaaaaaay! Thanks, all!

I wasn't even going to look into getting one, even though I wanted one, because I'm trying to whittle possessions/purchases down going forward. HOWEVER, this is a purchase that makes sense: I am glad to now be able to keep my hair product cooking/warming separate from my cooking-for-eating pans and pots.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 10, 2017)

Aha! I know what I'ma do for added moisture: oil rinses! (A la @sareca, between the wash and conditioner) And it's perfect bc I have some grape seed oil to use up before it goes bad. 

Question: should use infuse the oil with something? Idk... 

Also, as an aside, I was considering infusing some acv with aritha, since I use it as a cleansing rinse. (1st step of mhm)


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 10, 2017)

I tried my black soap shampoo earlier today. I liked it. Next time, I will start from the scalp and work down versus the other way. It wasn’t drying and left left enough for me to not have to fight to put conditioner in my hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm researching the properties of oils and butters for shampoo bars.

I just read the information at these links and others:

http://home.windstream.net/familyjeans/propertiesofoils.html
http://www.wisegeek.com/how-do-i-use-bergamot-for-hair.htm
Two excerpts about bergamot:
"If you find your hair is thin, dull, or breaks easily, bergamot oil may be a solution. When applied to hair, bergamot oil reportedly soaks into the scalp and strands. This stimulates the blood flow to the follicles around the roots and infuses into strands to give hair strength and shine."

and

"If you choose to add bergamot oil to your shampoo and conditioner, you’ll likely see very shiny, very thick locks in a month or so. Women with curly hair may benefit most from bergamot for hair because it is reported to help tame frizz, soften dry hair, and help loosen curls."

I'm thinking about adding bergamot oil to everything I use and seeing what that does, if my nose likes the smell.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 10, 2017)

First style (a twist out from 12 twists) done with CP products.

The shine and elongation are great, but not the definition. I will increase the shea butter in the butter cream recipe. I might need to add some aloe Vera gel, not sure yet.

I retwisted for the night. Hair felt tacky/sticky from the glycerin. However, my hair is indeed juicy and low on tangles. Hurray.  I ponytailed the twists together and donned a loc sock -looking thing from Walgreens. I'll see what kind of definition I get from the retwist.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 10, 2017)

P.S. If I clean up my ends, then that one strand rendering me BSB will be lost! *sniffle* (  )


----------



## Keen (Dec 11, 2017)

My trust in  the Ayuverdic method just went up a few notches. Yesterday I had some extra time and decided to do an egg treatment. After the clarifying shampoo, my hair felt stripped and hard. I was disappointed. I know I just used a hard protein but my hair hasn't felt so unruly since I started ayuverdic. I crossed my finger and decided to do my regular henna gloss. 

1/4 cup of my fernugreek puree (smoothie)
1/4 cup of AVG
1/4 cup of some coconut deep conditioner 

about a tablespoon of henna (I didn't mean to add that much. So I didn't add any other powder)

Few drops of my oils
Left it on my hair for two hours (without heat). OMG! After I rinsed my hair it was fluffy, yet strong. Before Ayuverdic, when I deep conditioned, it would feel like butter while the product is on my hair, after rinsing, my hair would feel harsh again.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 11, 2017)

Everything I ordered came at once! Today! This morning!  

I'll share later, I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I need to catalogue everything and re-organize both my hair cabinet and 'the herbarium' aka 'the clinic' aka a corner of our LR devoted to my herbs , wrought iron and glass shelving, very pretty. Anyway. Yeah. It's been over taken.  But the hair cabinet should be easy. I might end up with a whole free shelf. 

But let me tell yall! I bought fragrance oils and am pleased with every. single. one.  

I cannot wait- I'm washing my hair _tonight_! Steps...

1. Chicoro's prepoo (not overnight bc I have fine strands)
2. shampoo with Chi silk shampoo (trynna use it up)
3. oil rinse with grapeseed oil
4. dc (not sure what I'll use or what I'll add to it, I'll see what she needs)
5. clay masque + tea +eo's

(same tea as last week, rose/ hibiscus + green. I may try the spray bottle thing _now that I have my preservatives._  I'll use this as a mid wash refresher, but I'm working on making a 'real' leave in, my hair likes light, gel-like creams, ie PM The Conditioner, but a little thinner)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Everything I ordered came at once! Today! This morning!
> 
> I'll share later, I'm a bit overwhelmed.  I need to catalogue everything and re-organize both my hair cabinet and 'the herbarium' aka 'the clinic' aka a corner of our LR devoted to my herbs , wrought iron and glass shelving, very pretty. Anyway. Yeah. It's been over taken.  But the hair cabinet should be easy. I might end up with a whole free shelf.
> 
> ...



@Honey Bee 

Ohhhhhh Snap!


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 11, 2017)

Did an overnight henna treatment. Mixed a box of Jamila henna with a strong tea blend of aloe vera powder, rose hips, calendula, fenugreek & rosemary. Made sure to get the treatment all up and through my scalp. When I rinsed this morning....man oh man...my hair was feeling absolutely divine. I followed up with an indigo paste. Mixed it with the leftover tea from earlier and a little sea salt. It's still marinating. Will rinse in a few hours when the kiddos are down for a nap.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 11, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> Ohhhhhh Snap!









_Sis_! This was me, true story.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 11, 2017)

I see yall mentioning fenugreek, so I might as well ask: what can I do with the leftover sludge from my 4 ingredient oil (fenugreek seeds, henna, msm, oil)?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2017)

Ladies, I can't make any major hair plans before December 30th, 2017. As of today, I will be pretty busy with work until then with a tiny break tomorrow and Wednesday. I have some CP oil that I will be using when I have time and it's enough to last until the end of the month. This is pretty much all I will have time for along with M&S hopefully.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 11, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I see yall mentioning fenugreek, so I might as well ask: what can I do with the leftover sludge from my 4 ingredient oil (fenugreek seeds, henna, msm, oil)?



I have the same question.  I think CP may have mentioned using it in a gloss.  I could be wrong though.  Using the seeds in a gloss seem to be a bad idea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 11, 2017)

I plan to do 3 CP wash days, then a "use anything I'd like" wash day, then 3 CP wash days, and so on.

My Hairveda stuff came in!!! I now get to test an HV wash day!

And, oh: Re-twist twist out is undefined. Issokay  : I'll tweak the butter cream. I really like it, otherwise.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I see yall mentioning fenugreek, so I might as well ask: what can I do with the leftover sludge from my 4 ingredient oil (fenugreek seeds, henna, msm, oil)?


These I throw out because of the fenugreek seeds (don't want to fight to get them out of my hair), but the herbs from the henna tea rinse, I refrigerate and re-use later as a paste on my scalp and pre-oiled hair. I suppose you can use it  as a paste but consider the seeds when you do. Of course, you can put them in a blender and grind them up finer, then use it as a paste.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> These I throw out because of the fenugreek seeds (don't want to fight to get them out of my hair), but the herbs from the henna tea rinse, I refrigerate and re-use later as a paste on my scalp and pre-oiled hair. I suppose you can use it  as a paste but consider the seeds when you do. Of course, you can put them in a blender and grind them up finer, then use it as a paste.


When you say blender... I have a Nutribullet. Is that the same thing? In this context, I mean, I know I can use it for smoothies and stuff, but will it get the seeds?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> When you say blender... I have a Nutribullet. Is that the same thing? In this context, I mean, I know I can use it for smoothies and stuff, but will it get the seeds?


Yes it is a blender that can get food stuff a lot finer but I have not used mine for this purpose. I know it has a blade that can chop nuts, maybe use that blade first, and if it doesn't work, then try the other one. You could try using a food processor if this doesn't work.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2017)

I just finished using up my henna tea rinse and about to brew another one because I won't have time to do much once I get busy at work by the middle of this week. I'll be back to post what I used in it this time.


----------



## Keen (Dec 11, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> When you say blender... I have a Nutribullet. Is that the same thing? In this context, I mean, I know I can use it for smoothies and stuff, but will it get the seeds?


Nutribullet will not break the fenugreek seeds enough for it not to leave particles in your hair. I strain my smoothie to get around that problem. It's messy but totally beats the alternative.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 11, 2017)

Keen said:


> Nutribullet will not break the fenugreek seeds enough for it not to leave particles in your hair. I strain my smoothie to get around that problem. It's messy but totally beats the alternative.


@Keen, yes but how would she achieve that smoothness with the seeds in the mix? Would a food processor work better/

This is why I don't bother with trying to re-use the seeds once I strain out my oil - just too much work for me.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 11, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I plan to do 3 CP wash days, then a "use anything I'd like" wash day, then 3 CP wash days, and so on.
> 
> My Hairveda stuff came in!!! I now get to test an HV wash day!
> 
> ...



It looks so fluffy and soft, like you could lay in it…


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 11, 2017)

keranikki said:


> It looks so fluffy and soft, like you could lay in it…





Thanks!


----------



## keranikki (Dec 11, 2017)

My new jars came in, so I will make the CP whipped shea this weekend after finals are over. My CP oil has finished steeping, but I'm enjoying Keravada's 1010 oil.


----------



## Keen (Dec 11, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @Keen, yes but how would she achieve that smoothness with the seeds in the mix? Would a food processor work better/
> 
> This is why I don't bother with trying to re-use the seeds once I strain out my oil - just too much work for me.


It is a lot of work but I really like how fenugreek makes detangling a breeze for my coily hair.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2017)

Keen said:


> It is a lot of work but I really like how fenugreek makes detangling a breeze for my coily hair.


I have both the seeds and the powder and I prefer to use the powder to make a tea rinse for detangling. I still strain the fenugreek tea before applying it to my hair and scalp.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 12, 2017)

My CP henna tea rinse is currently infusing and will be 24 hours at around 9 pm tonight. I will strain and transfer it to a spray bottle around that time just before bed. 

Last night I used a tablespoon each of amla, brahmi, bhringraj, rose, and kalpi tone powders, 1 teaspoon of shikakai powder and 2 tablespoons of Karishma henna powder with 24 oz of distilled water, 10 drops each of tea tree, lavender, rosemary and peppermint essential oils. 

I have already stirred it twice since mixig last night and will give it another good stir now and wait until this evening before I strain it for use.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 13, 2017)

Finally used my CP oil. I love love the smell it's so soothing. I can only imagine what this oil would feel like with a scalp massage.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2017)

@Honey Bee 

So now that all your supplies are in, here is a channel that might interest you:


It's all DIY. She demonstrates how to make conditioner, lotions, soap bars, conditioner bars, bath bombs, body scrubs etc. all from scratch. She shows how to make small batches for testing which I can appreciate. Warning: She is rather winded and tends to ramble in the very beginning of all her videos, so a fast forward on the first two minutes is usually needed.  I do that anyway for most YouTube videos I watch. LOL


----------



## Saga (Dec 13, 2017)

So I started to use a dropper to apply my CP oil to my cornrows. It seems like every time I would use the applicator bottle the remnants in the oil begin to clog it up. It's a bit of an extra step but I feel like it's a lot faster to apply this with the dropper.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2017)

Here are the results of my last treatment. I'll add it here since I stated that I was doing it in this thread. Tagging @Britt as I believe it was you asking how henna covers gray hairs for your mom? I only have a few down my middle part which kinda sucks because that's my favorite way to style my hair. 

This was my hair on Sunday before starting the process. If you look closely you can see little specs of chocolate hair sprinkled throughout my part. That color is the result of my favorite powder combo (henna, amla & bhringraj) done once a month over the course of a few months. This shows what henna does to my gray hairs.




Here is my hair this morning after the color has settled. I did a full henna paste followed by a full indigo paste. So a 2 step treatment.



No more chocolate specs and my hair is super shiny and jet black. It's dang near darker than my silk scrunchie.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2017)

DanceOnTheSkylines said:


> So I started to use a dropper to apply my CP oil to my cornrows. It seems like every time I would use the applicator bottle the remnants in the oil begin to clog it up. It's a bit of an extra step but I feel like it's a lot faster to apply this with the dropper.


I also use a dropper to apply my oils. When I first started my oils, I bought 4 of those 4 oz amber bottles with droppers and 2 of the 16 oz size with spray nozzles as well to store it once I strain it to protect it from sunlight. I would add a little at a time to the 4 oz bottle as I need it.


----------



## Britt (Dec 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Here are the results of my last treatment. I'll add it here since I stated that I was doing it in this thread. Tagging @Britt as I believe it was you asking how henna covers gray hairs for your mom? I only have a few down my middle part which kinda sucks because that's my favorite way to style my hair.
> 
> This was my hair on Sunday before starting the process. If you look closely you can see little specs of chocolate hair sprinkled throughout my part. That color is the result of my favorite powder combo (henna, amla & bhringraj) done once a month over the course of a few months. This shows what henna does to my gray hairs.
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSS this is what I'm talking about  This color is fab!
Forgive me bc I haven't read through the entire thread, I did see quite a few of your posts where you mention all the stuff that you buy and mix up.  How often are you applying the treatment to your hair to cover? I see the little reddish hairs... that's what I'd like, I know the henna stuff turns it red. My gosh, I love this! I currently have the Kera1010 oil that has lots of ayurvedic herbs in it, since I'm in braids I just apply the oil to my scalp and edges.

eta... I see the powder combo is done once a month 
Then full henna paste (how long do you leave this on)
Followed by a full indigo paste (how long do you leave this on)


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2017)

Britt said:


> YESSSSSSS this is what I'm talking about  This color is fab!
> Forgive me bc I haven't read through the entire thread, I did see quite a few of your posts where you mention all the stuff that you buy and mix up.  How often are you applying the treatment to your hair to cover? I see the little reddish hairs... that's what I'd like, I know the henna stuff turns it red. My gosh, I love this! I currently have the Kera1010 oil that has lots of ayurvedic herbs in it, since I'm in braids I just apply the oil to my scalp and edges.
> 
> eta... I see the powder combo is done once a month
> ...



Short answer:
*You could probably get away with treating these powders as you would any deep conditioner and just leave it on for an hour and get good results*.

My dramatic answer: 

However, I can't do that for several reasons. I have small children at home, so I have to do my hair in segments. Which leads me into the 2nd reason and why I think I always get awesome results with Ayurvedic treatments. I leave my treatments on for a minimum of 4 hours or overnight. I understand that these powders are unlike chemicals that work fast and give you good results in 10-15 mins. Because they are plants, they need a bit more time to work their magic. Since I'm used to doing my hair in segments working around caring for my kids, these treatments fits my lifestyle perfectly cause I can throw them in and forget about them until time permits me to move to the next step of my regimen.

For my current process:
A monthly treatment with henna, amla & Bhringraj is usually done on dry hair the night before wash day. I've played around with mixing the powders for my monthly treatments with water, oil, honey, butters & conditioner before but just powders and water are all I use now. My hair is usually already full of butters and moisturizers so I feel all that extra stuff was not necessary for me anymore. This monthly treatment leaves my natural dusty brown color a shade darker...and the gray hairs chocolate...probably the combo of amla & Bhringraj working with the henna. 


When I know I'm going to do a 2 step henna/indigo treatment,  I leave the amla & Bhringraj out of the henna. So just mix henna with water. I usually do an herbal tea instead of plain water because I'm extra.  Leave it on a minimum of 4 hours or overnight. Rinse and mix indigo with water and apply it to my hair. Leave on 4 hours. I try not to go past 4 hours with indigo because it is rather drying on my hair but that color though....

Henna feels like a spa treatment on my hair so I leave that on as long as I can.

To summarize:
So for any treatment, all I mix is powder and water.

Monthly treatment:
Hair color a shade darker, gray hair turned chocolate 

2 step: all hair including grays jet black


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy 

You just gave me a wonderful idea and I hope it works for my next henna treatment - I will make a marshmallow leaf/root and slippery elm powder rinse to mix my henna with next time. I would add burdock root as well but I don't have any in my stash at the moment. I hope this would produce a nice slippery henna treatment . I sure hope this works but I will only know if it does if I try it. Wish me luck!

Oh by the way, I can't give this a try until after Christmas Day . Don't have the time before that since my extremely busy time at work begins tomorrow until then.


----------



## Britt (Dec 13, 2017)

@ElevatedEnergy thank you so much for this! you answered a lot. I was wondering how the heck do you find all the time for the steps with small ones lol, but I see that you're doing house stuff and sleeping with the powder mixture overnight.  Is there a go to guide for this stuff? Or do you guys figure this out mainly from experimenting? I always thought the ayurvedic regimen was overwhelming but if I had a straight up 'guide' so to speak I could see myself pre pooing overnight with a mix up powder and then the next day follow the next steps. Everything just seems so freestyled. Is there a site that sells things already measured and specified or is this whole thing kinda like figure out as you go along?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> Short answer:
> *You could probably get away with treating these powders as you would any deep conditioner and just leave it on for an hour and get good results*.
> 
> My dramatic answer:
> ...


Another thing I do is use my ayurveda gloss deep conditioners for only about 45 minutes to an hour with heat. I would do the same with my straight henna treatment except I do 1.5 hours without heat and 45 minutes to an hour with heat. Truth be told, this method really works their magic on my hair plus reduce the time I need to keep it in my hair.

So I agree, the powders because they are natural need a little more time to really work their way into the hair. I noticed that whenever I left the powder treatments in my hair longer, those were the times that yielded superior results.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @ElevatedEnergy
> 
> You just gave me a wonderful idea and I hope it works for my next henna treatment - I will make a marshmallow leaf/root and slippery elm powder rinse to mix my henna with next time. I would add burdock root as well but I don't have any in my stash at the moment. I hope this would produce a nice slippery henna treatment . I sure hope this works but I will only know if it does if I try it. Wish me luck!
> 
> Oh by the way, I can't give this a try until after Christmas Day . Don't have the time before that since my extremely busy time at work begins tomorrow until then.



That sounds like a super slippery mix! Yum! I wish I could use slippery elm and marshmallow root but they both make my scalp itch. Lucky you!!! Fenugreek tea gives me a similar slippery feel but nothing close to the two you are going to use.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> That sounds like a super slippery mix! Yum! I wish I could use slippery elm and marshmallow root but they both make my scalp itch. Lucky you!!! Fenugreek tea gives me a similar slippery feel but nothing close to the two you are going to use.


Aw I'm so sorry to hear that bout he effects of these herbs on your scalp and thank you dear.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 13, 2017)

Britt said:


> @ElevatedEnergy thank you so much for this! you answered a lot. I was wondering how the heck do you find all the time for the steps with small ones lol, but I see that you're doing house stuff and sleeping with the powder mixture overnight.  Is there a go to guide for this stuff? Or do you guys figure this out mainly from experimenting? I always thought the ayurvedic regimen was overwhelming but if I had a straight up 'guide' so to speak I could see myself pre pooing overnight with a mix up powder and then the next day follow the next steps. Everything just seems so freestyled. Is there a site that sells things already measured and specified or is this whole thing kinda like figure out as you go along?



I think Henna Sooq has a guide on henna powder and a few other herbs. Some of the old Ayurvedic threads here have good info as well.  But you are right...most of it is freestyle and kind of learn/tweak as you go and adjust to your hair's likes/dislikes. 

I don't know of any company that sells premixed powders. You may be able to find a deep conditioner that has Ayurvedic ingredients but I don't have any company that I can personally recommend. I've always just mixed my own. I feel like doing it yourself will be the most beneficial for your hair and your wallet.  For example: You would save more in the long run by buying a $1.99 box of amla powder and mixing a teaspoon with your normal deep conditioner versus spending $20 plus on a conditioner marketed as having Ayurvedic ingredients. (Which probably has a speck of powder in it anyway) LOL Not trying to knock anyone's hustle but.....



I would suggest since it is all still kind of new to you:

Keep using the Ayurvedic oil you are using. That's an easy way to incorporate it. Pre-poo, scalp massage or just adding to your DC.

Buy a box of powder and just add a teaspoon your DC. Amla is a good starting herb to play around with. If you have an Indian market close to you, you should be able to buy a box for dirt cheap. 

Just do these two things for a few months and keep the rest of your regimen the same. I think it's better to kind of ease your way into Ayurveda instead of going full speed all at once. It can be a bit overwhelming that way.


----------



## Britt (Dec 13, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I think Henna Sooq has a guide on henna powder and a few other herbs. Some of the old Ayurvedic threads here have good info as well.  But you are right...most of it is freestyle and kind of learn/tweak as you go and adjust to your hair's likes/dislikes.
> 
> I don't know of any company that sells premixed powders. You may be able to find a deep conditioner that has Ayurvedic ingredients but I don't have any company that I can personally recommend. I've always just mixed my own. I feel like doing it yourself will be the most beneficial for your hair and your wallet.  *For example: You would save more in the long run by buying a $1.99 box of amla powder and mixing a teaspoon with your normal deep conditioner versus spending $20 plus on a conditioner marketed as having Ayurvedic ingredients. (Which probably has a speck of powder in it anyway) *LOL Not trying to knock anyone's hustle but.....
> 
> ...



Thank you! And the bolded is exactly what i was thinking, some of these products prob only have a small amount of the herbs in it.  I had no idea the powders were so cheap.  Wow! That's an incentive. There are some indian hair stores in the city that I can check out.  I like that as a start, amla powder mixed with my dc and leave on overnight as a pre treatment.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> Thank you! And the bolded is exactly what i was thinking, some of these products prob only have a small amount of the herbs in it.  I had no idea the powders were so cheap.  Wow! That's an incentive. There are some indian hair stores in the city that I can check out.  I like that as a start, amla powder mixed with my dc and leave on overnight as a pre treatment.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> @ElevatedEnergy thank you so much for this! you answered a lot. I was wondering how the heck do you find all the time for the steps with small ones lol, but I see that you're doing house stuff and sleeping with the powder mixture overnight.  Is there a go to guide for this stuff? Or do you guys figure this out mainly from experimenting? I always thought the ayurvedic regimen was overwhelming but if I had a straight up 'guide' so to speak I could see myself pre pooing overnight with a mix up powder and then the next day follow the next steps. Everything just seems so freestyled. Is there a site that sells things already measured and specified or is this whole thing kinda like figure out as you go along?



I feel you 1,000%. 

I'm working on something to address this! CP-inspired regimen support extraordinaire! I'll share it as soon as it's ready, and when I do I'll tag you.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 14, 2017)

Ladies who use the CP tea.  Can I use the tea and henna gloss in one session?  I was supposed to do a tea rinse last weekend, but I ended up canceling wash day.  Soo I have this tea I need to use, but I want to henna gloss bi-weekly, which make that this wash day.  I don't want a henna overload.


----------



## Britt (Dec 14, 2017)

Lol @Honey Bee  this all feels overwhelming lol but i like the results.


----------



## Keen (Dec 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> Lol @Honey Bee  this all feels overwhelming lol but i like the results.


Like someone said, start with a simple process. For the first couple of months, I only used Henna, Fernugreek and the CP oil. I'm just now starting to bring other powders. I still keep it simple: Spray my hair with my liquid mixture daily then Prepoo and Henna gloss weekly. My hair is in cornrow half of the time so spraying takes no time.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> Lol @Honey Bee  this all feels overwhelming lol but i like the results.



I started with the CurlyProverbz DIY oil. Oil is a versatile product: It can be used as a prepoo, a hot oil treatment, a scalp massage oil, a moisturizer depending on the ingredients, a sealant depending on the ingredients, a product to add to OTHER products (e.g., deep conditioners), etc.

I tried it in all sorts of ways before moving on to a product I felt could fit simply into my already-existent regimen. To choose, I watched Farida's videos about her tea, her henna masks, her henna glosses, her whipped shea butter, her detanglers, and her clay cleansers.

I then thought about what I needed most: Something easy to try? Something strengthening? A styler? A growth aid?

I felt my strongest need at the time was stronger strands. Detangling, my shed hair balls were too large for my liking.

For strength, there were multiple choices such as the tea, the gloss, and the mask. I chose the tea because it only added 5 minutes to my regimen.

I believe next I tried a gloss--simply adding powder to something I already had and do: DC.

It is helpful to start from a need and to try just one thing for at least a couple of weeks so that you can isolate the cause of any new changes in your hair to that one product.

ETA: There are no hard and fast rules: I added AVJ powder to most recipes I've tried, whether Farida did or not, because I need hydration and that is a property of AVJ.


----------



## Britt (Dec 14, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I started with the CurlyProverbz DIY oil. Oil is a versatile product: It can be used as a prepoo, a hot oil treatment, a scalp massage oil, a moisturizer depending on the ingredients, a sealant depending on the ingredients, a product to add to OTHER products (e.g., deep conditioners), etc.
> 
> I tried it in all sorts of ways before moving on to a product I felt could fit simply into my already-existent regimen. To choose, I watched Farida's videos about her tea, her henna masks, her henna glosses, her whipped shea butter, her detanglers, and her clay cleansers.
> 
> ...


I agree! The oil is the easiest to use.  When I use to use vatika oil as an overnight pre poo my hair would shed less on wash day. I also use to oil my scalp with it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 14, 2017)

Britt said:


> I agree! The oil is the easiest to use.  When I use to use vatika oil as an overnight pre poo my hair would shed less on wash day. I also use to oil my scalp with it.


I started with CP's 4 ingredient oil: whatever carrier oils you want, henna, fenugreek, and MSM. I also added peppermint and rosemary eo's. I let it sit, like, three days before I used it, thirsty. 

You might wanna leave out the MSM, tho.  I got two pimples! And you know how our skin do, this is _highly_ unusual.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I finally got around to watching these two videos.
> 
> Awwwwwwwwww! It's on!
> 
> ...




I make soap... PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS EXAMPLE ON YOUR SKIN. *** AFTER 24 HOURS THE SOAP IS READY TO TAKE OUT THE MOLD ONLY... BECAUSE OF THE ACID IN THE SOAP IT DOES TAKE A FULL 3-6 WEEKS FOR THE CHEMICAL PH TO BALANCE AND FULLY CURE. 
THIS IS REALLY WHAT I DO.
NOW, this is a great recipe it just needs to cure longer...ijs


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 15, 2017)

Been away for a few days, during that time i relaxed my hair friday last week. It went well

Clarified my hair last night with Elucence volumizing clarifying shampoo (i love it cos my hair never feels stripped)  and then did an overnight henna gloss from the henna paste i made 3 weeks ago.
It was so easy to wash off as i used Vo5 moisture deep conditioner and then i did 3 minute deep conditioning treatment with Aussie 3 minute conditioner.
Used Scurl as leave in and some gel to lay my edges and then burned my wet hair

My hair feels very happy and not too strong. Happy with the results i got


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm trying to be methodical in testing out all these new things/ powders/ oils/ etc. So, this wash day, Chicoro's pre poo is the only new thing. I slept in my clay. I'm rinsing it out in a minute.

One more wash day like this and then it's time for henna.


----------



## Keen (Dec 15, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm trying to be methodical in testing out all these new things/ powders/ oils/ etc. So, this wash day, Chicoro's pre poo is the only new thing. I slept in my clay. I'm rinsing it out in a minute.
> 
> One more wash day like this and then it's time for henna.


I have a feeling I’m not the only who gets excited on wash day....


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 15, 2017)

NCHairDiva said:


> I make soap... PLEASE DO NOT USE THIS EXAMPLE ON YOUR SKIN. *** AFTER 24 HOURS THE SOAP IS READY TO TAKE OUT THE MOLD ONLY... BECAUSE OF THE ACID IN THE SOAP IT DOES TAKE A FULL 3-6 WEEKS FOR THE CHEMICAL PH TO BALANCE AND FULLY CURE.
> THIS IS REALLY WHAT I DO.
> NOW, this is a great recipe it just needs to cure longer...ijs



Wow! Thank you so much for this important information!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 15, 2017)

Keen said:


> I have a feeling I’m not the only who gets excited on wash day....


No ma'am!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 15, 2017)

@Keen and @Honey Bee, you guys are so cute.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 15, 2017)

New CurlyProverbz video: Farida's Top 5 Deep Conditioners

The first one she discusses is interesting! Inexpensive, containing ayurvedic ingredients . . . but it contains mineral oil, she says. I'm surprised that wasn't a deal breaker for her, given the gist of some of her previous comments about mineral oil. That DC must be good on her hair, LOL.

What would you say are YOUR top 5 DCs?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 15, 2017)

Sadly, I don't think I even have 5 that can go in a "Top 5" list, and I've tried quite a few DCs!

For moisture: Shea Moisture Manuka Honey Masque
For softening / pre-detangling: Shea Moisture High Porosity Moisture Seal Masque
For balancing protein and moisture: Mielle Organics Babassu Oil and Mint DC (great slip, too!)
For strength (but not a protein treatment): Bask & Bloom Brahmi Root Masque
That's all I got!

I still want to try:

the Miche/Lush INDULGE Deep Conditioner one day: https://michebeauty.com/products/lush-deep-conditioner

Ingredients:
Distilled Water, Aloe Barbadensis (Aloe) Leaf Juice, Behentrimonium Methosulfate and Cetearyl Alcohol, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Orbignya Oleifera (Babassu) Seed Oil, Olea Europaea (Olive) Fruit Oil, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter), Sodium Lactate, Vegetable Glycerin, Raw Honey, Propanediol, Dehydroacetic Acid and Benzyl Alcohol, Fragrance, Panthenol


the CurlyDew (also known as EarthTones Naturals) Curl Condition Intensive Hydrating Deep Treatment (on sale, though . . . on sale): http://www.curlydew.com/curl-condition-intensive-hydrating-deep-treatment/

Ingredients:
Purified Water, Aloe Barbadensis Leaf Juice, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Behentrimonium methosulfate (and) Cetyl alcohol (and) Butylene glycol, Orbygnia oleifera (Babassu) seed oil, Cocos nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Hydroxypropyltrimonium Honey, Astrocaryum tucuma Butter, Theobroma grandiflorum (Cupuacu) Butter, Cetearyl alcohol, Cocodimonium hydroxypropyl hydrolyzed rice protein, Hydrolyzed jojoba protein, Guar Hydroxypropyltrimonium Chloride, Panthenol, Fragrance, Propylene Glycol (and) Diazolidinyl Urea (and) Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate


and this DIY fenugreek DC (which could easily be augmented with additional ayurvedic powders)

Ingredients:
olive oil, banana, avocado, honey, greek yogurt, aloe Vera juice, mayo, and fenugreek powder


​


----------



## keranikki (Dec 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> New CurlyProverbz video: Farida's Top 5 Deep Conditioners
> 
> The first one she discusses is interesting! Inexpensive, containing ayurvedic ingredients . . . but it contains mineral oil, she says. I'm surprised that wasn't a deal breaker for her, given the gist of some of her previous comments about mineral oil. That DC must be good on her hair, LOL.
> 
> *What would you say are YOUR top 5 DCs?*



Top 5 DCs:
Macadamia Professional Nourishing Moisture- great protein moisture balance for me
Silicon Mix (I no longer purchase this due to DR shenanigans and tomfoolishness)
Phyto Repair Masque (Protein)- I can't remember the actual name, I just know Phyto made it.  It was a medium protein.
Jason's Biotin Conditioner- not a DC, just a regular RO, but when used as a DC the results are amazing.  It has silicone, so I don't use it often anymore.
Henna Gloss with silicon free Maui Moisture Bamboo- hair was super soft, yet strong

I still have my Black Friday products that I haven't tried yet:
Bask&Bloom Brahmi Masque
Obia Babassu Masque


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 15, 2017)

I don't have any favorite DC's. Something lacks from all the ones I like, and I decided just yesterday that liking is no longer enough...I need to be in love.  Either the size is too small to match the price, lack of slip or high shipping fees. All of these are reasons I'm heading to my bat cave lab to create a few of my own. 

I want to create something that I can use to deep condition, detangle, leave in and use as a moisturizer....an all in one.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 15, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> New CurlyProverbz video: Farida's Top 5 Deep Conditioners
> 
> The first one she discusses is interesting! Inexpensive, containing ayurvedic ingredients . . . but it contains mineral oil, she says. I'm surprised that wasn't a deal breaker for her, given the gist of some of her previous comments about mineral oil. That DC must be good on her hair, LOL.
> 
> What would you say are YOUR top 5 DCs?


I gat nothin'
I can't even attempt this list because like @ElevatedEnergy, I need to make my own hair care products that I love and  I know what's in them. As a result, I know I'm giving my hair the best I can. 

I like deep conditioners that are pre-made but the problem I am having with them now is that they are not consistently impressive to me. That's a problem because I don't want to continue to fork out hundreds of dollars for sub-par products at best, hence the desire to make some of my own home made stuff right  from my own kitchen. 

At least this way, I don't have to wait forever while my products move off someone else's kitchen table to mine. That is why I love ayurveda hair care so much. It's easy and not a whole lot off fuss to mix up a batch for my hair. Plus the results are wonderful to boot. So for now, it's going to be ayurveda hair care for me. 

Maybe eventually I'll move into something else a little more complex. We shall see .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 16, 2017)

I learned a LOT from watching this lady's regimen and listening to her commentary. I hope to incorporate some of her retention-causing moves. 

A few take-aways for me:

She pre-detangles (separates, finger detangles, etc. so that when it's time to detangle with her wide tooth comb, it's much, much less damaging and much less time consuming).
She washes in twists.
She said that in detangling, her goal is NOT tangle-free hair. That would be fighting her hair's nature. She accepts that her hair will always have tangles. Wow.  Super helpful.
She said that she moisturizes every other day DESPITE THE FACT THAT HER HAIR IS NOT YET DRY-FEELING. This because she doesn't want to wait until her hair feels dry to moisturize! Wow! Makes so much sense to me when I hear it aloud, but I had been moisturizing ONCE my hair felt dry. My reasoning: "Oh, my hair still feels moisturized? No need for more moisture, then." But her logic of simply moisturizing every other day -- regardless -- so as to never have to chase after moisture, makes so. much. sense.
She bands to dry the hair, THEN twists. Interesting.
She untwists to apply her protein treatment and then retwists, but she does NOT later untwist to apply her moisturizing DC but instead simply applies that DC on TOP of her twists. INTERESTING! Less manipulation, I guess??? My strategy will be slightly different but have the same aim: I will add Green Beauty Protein to my moisturizing DC so that I deep treat JUST ONCE. Thus, I'll go ahead and untwist and retwist for that (one) deep treatment.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 16, 2017)

My top 5 DCs:

1) My favorite to use with henna gloss is inexpensive - Vatika Hot Oil conditioner.  It has a strong scent which counterbalances the grassy smell of ayurvedic powders.

2) Ouidad Melt Down mask - my choice for travel.  This mask eliminates the need for heat & plastic caps as it heats up on its own.  My hair loves it.

3) The Mane Choice Green tea & carrot conditioner - long time staple. It softens and works well with heat.

4) Megatek - My strong protein choice. Another long time staple.

5) Crece Pelo- another inexpensive, moisturizing conditioner


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 17, 2017)

keranikki said:


> My new jars came in, so I will make the CP whipped shea this weekend after finals are over. My CP oil has finished steeping, but I'm enjoying Keravada's 1010 oil.



How do you like it? Are you using it on scalp only or all over to seal? I got the Keravada Super Ego Oil but was really tempted by the 1010. My goal is increased thickness and health.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I plan to do 3 CP wash days, then a "use anything I'd like" wash day, then 3 CP wash days, and so on.
> 
> My Hairveda stuff came in!!! I now get to test an HV wash day!
> 
> ...



 Can't wait to read your review. DIY gets a bit much to keep up for me. but my goal is to use products with as much ayurvedic goodness as possible. I'm *hoping* by doing this incorporating ayurveda every step in my routine will help drastically increase my growth and thickness


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

SunkissedLife said:


> Can't wait to read your review. DIY gets a bit much to keep up for me. but my goal is to use products with as much ayurvedic goodness as possible. I'm *hoping* by doing this incorporating ayurveda every step in my routine will help drastically increase my growth and thickness



The HairVeda Red Tea line is not heavy on ayurvedic ingredients. The serum contains some, but that's about it. Argan oil is a major feature of the line.

As far as reviews, I had one of the BEST wash days ever with these products. I really hope it wasn't a fluke. The HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream is one of the best things I've ever put on my strands.

I gave my initial impression of each of the HairVeda products I used last wash day here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/december-2017-hits-misses.828079/page-4#post-24429215


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> The HairVeda Red Tea line is not heavy on ayurvedic ingredients. The serum contains some, but that's about it. Argan oil is a major feature of the line.
> 
> As far as reviews, I had one of the BEST wash days ever with these products. I really hope it wasn't a fluke. The HairVeda Red Tea Heavy Cream is one of the best things I've ever put on my strands.
> 
> I gave my initial impression of each of the HairVeda products I used last wash day here: https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/december-2017-hits-misses.828079/page-4#post-24429215


What ayurvedic components does CP add to her shea mix?


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What ayurvedic components does CP add to her shea mix?



There is no water in her mix, Alma Petra.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> What ayurvedic components does CP add to her shea mix?





Hey, lady. 

*Ingredients*
As of December 2017, it is difficult for me to tell from the video precisely what the amounts of each ingredient in the CurlyProverbz DIY shea buttercream recipe are. People posted all sorts of comments asking her to clarify. Some people offered their guesses.

I think the issue is that she assumes the viewer is familiar with how she makes the oil recipe she used back in the day, in the oil video dated prior to her buttercream video.

I came up with the following, and hopefully someone else can chime in.

1 tablespoon of henna (natural, body art quality)
1 teaspoon of amla
1 teaspoon of brahmi
3-4 drops of essential oil?
___ amount of coconut oil ???????
3-4 tablespoons of shea butter (especially during the Summer) . . . but you can “get away with” 1-2 tablespoons of shea butter in the Fall/Winter, she says.
*Video*


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

I absolutely cannot justify making any purchases at all right now, but I really want to get some aloe butter from here because of how it's made: https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/product.asp?product_id=BUTALOEUS20

I can easily see adding some CP oil to it to make a great prepoo or moisturizing cream. I would also want to use it alone on my skin. I bet this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hey, lady.
> 
> *Ingredients*
> As of December 2017, it is difficult for me to tell from the video precisely what the amounts of each ingredient in the CurlyProverbz DIY shea buttercream recipe are. People posted all sorts of comments asking her to clarify. Some people offered their guesses.
> ...


Hi Yvette! It's great to be back to reading your intriguing posts and creative ideas! 

Thank you for the response. I didn't know that her mix contains henna. Does this mean that it's to be used as a rinse out or DC then? Guess I'll have to watch the video to find out


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Hi Yvette! It's great to be back to reading your intriguing posts and creative ideas!
> 
> Thank you for the response. I didn't know that her mix contains henna. Does this mean that it's to be used as a rinse out or DC then? Guess I'll have to watch the video to find out



So glad you're back. I owe you and @faithVA an apology: I haven't tackled my products list yet.

Farida (CurlyProverbz) leaves the buttercream in.


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> So glad you're back. I owe you and @faithVA an apology: I haven't tackled my products list yet.
> 
> Farida (CurlyProverbz) leaves the buttercream in.


Thank you and don't worry about the products dear, take your time.. But don't you happen to have any old formula Design Essentials Creme Gel? Lol. It's a pity that nobody on LHCF uses it.

Regarding the butter, I'm astonished that CP leaves it in. I'd expect the henna to stain everything it comes into contact with and that once the hair dries it may start shedding powder from the henna or even the other components. It's hard to imagine 
But she is the expert..


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you and don't worry about the products dear, take your time.. But don't you happen to have any old formula Design Essentials Creme Gel? Lol. It's a pity that nobody on LHCF uses it.
> 
> Regarding the butter, I'm astonished that CP leaves it in. I'd expect the henna to stain everything it comes into contact with and that once the hair dries it may start shedding powder from the henna or even the other components. It's hard to imagine
> But she is the expert..



I have something of Design Essentials that I got in a grab bag from a hair event. I forget if it's the Creme Gel or the Stretching Cream or what.

Why do you say it's a pity that no one uses it? Is this the creme gel that's working great for you?


----------



## Alma Petra (Dec 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I have something of Design Essentials that I got in a grab bag from a hair event. I forget if it's the Creme Gel or the Stretching Cream or what.
> 
> Why do you say it's a pity that no one uses it? Is this the creme gel that's working great for you?


Yes it was working great for my twa. It was truly defining, smelled great, mixed well with almost all leave-ins unlike regular gel, had reasonable holding power and would dry very quickly so that I could apply it in the morning before going to work and diffuse dry in 10 minutes.  I had to give up my almost full jar in the airport, only to discover later that DE had changed the formula and it's now become exactly like a hair butter and not at all anything like a gel.
I say it's a pity because I could have bought/snatched some jars from ppl here on the board lol


----------



## keranikki (Dec 17, 2017)

SunkissedLife said:


> How do you like it? Are you using it on scalp only or all over to seal? I got the Keravada Super Ego Oil but was really tempted by the 1010. My goal is increased thickness and health.



I like it so far. It's lighter than my CP oil, which will make you think you need more. You don't need a lot. I use it on my scalp and to seal my ends. I have noticed that when I rub the oil onto my edges, edges do not come out. My edges are very weak, so this is a plus for me.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 17, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you and don't worry about the products dear, take your time.. But don't you happen to have any old formula Design Essentials Creme Gel? Lol. It's a pity that nobody on LHCF uses it.
> 
> Regarding the butter, I'm astonished that CP leaves it in. I'd expect the henna to stain everything it comes into contact with and that once the hair dries it may start shedding powder from the henna or even the other components. It's hard to imagine
> But she is the expert..


This isn't the case if you use Cassia @Alma Petra. She did say in her video that she does not mind the color from the henna and if anyone making the mask was concerned about it staining their hair, they can use cassia instead of henna since cassia does not stain the hair but the benefits of it remains the same as henna.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 18, 2017)

can i be down? i've been meaning to research ayurveda awhile ago and didn't really know where to start. i spent all day doing research on ayurveda and from the results i have seen, i'm permanently sold.

*1. What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?*
- super duper moisturized hair/curl clumping and definition
- to finally be able to reach full bra strap length
- hair with body and elasticity
- more natural, holistic beauty/hair info
*
2. What products or mixes do you intend to use?*
since i'm a beginner: tea rinses/spray refreshers, infused oil, cassia gloss, clay washes

*3. How frequently will you cleanse your hair?*
1-2x a week

*4. How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?*
2x a week

*5. How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?*
every 4 months

*6. Anything else you'd like to share?*
the only thing i'll say is that curlyproverbz videos are a little confusing to me. she doesn't do a good job explaining how each step fits into a routine.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 18, 2017)

Alma Petra said:


> Thank you and don't worry about the products dear, take your time.. But don't you happen to have any old formula Design Essentials Creme Gel? Lol. It's a pity that nobody on LHCF uses it.
> 
> Regarding the butter, I'm astonished that CP leaves it in. I'd expect the henna to stain everything it comes into contact with and that once the hair dries it may start shedding powder from the henna or even the other components. It's hard to imagine
> But she is the expert..



Honestly it's such a small amount in most of her leave in products that staining isn't an issue.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

Sally. said:


> can i be down? i've been meaning to research ayurveda awhile ago and didn't really know where to start. i spent all day doing research on ayurveda and from the results i have seen, i'm permanently sold.
> 
> *1. What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?*
> - super duper moisturized hair/curl clumping and definition
> ...



Of course! Welcome!

Regarding your point 6, 

I've got something easy-access in the works to address it! It requires that I watch every video and take notes, so it'll be a second before I can launch/share it, but I finally got sick of watching and rewinding and jumping videos and reading through comments in search of clarity.  I think it prevents people from trying her recipes/regimen. I am grateful for her and her channel still.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Of course! Welcome!
> 
> Regarding your point 6,
> 
> I've got something easy-access in the works to address it! It requires that I watch every video and take notes, so it'll be a second before I can launch/share it, but I finally got sick of watching and rewinding and jumping videos and reading through comments in search of clarity.  I think it prevents people from trying her recipes/regimen. I am grateful for her and her channel still.


Nice! That’s so thoughtful of you. I’m actually gonna do the same thing because watching her videos and taking notes would still be quicker than reading all of the numerous, super long ayurveda threads on here even tho I’m trying to make it through as many of them as I can.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

Sally. said:


> can i be down? i've been meaning to research ayurveda awhile ago and didn't really know where to start. i spent all day doing research on ayurveda and from the results i have seen, i'm permanently sold.
> 
> *1. What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?*
> - super duper moisturized hair/curl clumping and definition
> ...




I find 6 confusing as well.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> I find 6 confusing as well.



Wait, which do you mean: You find the videos confusing, the question/prompt #6 confusing, or Sally's answer to the prompt confusing?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 18, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wait, which do you mean: You find the videos confusing, the question/prompt #6 confusing, or Sally's answer to the prompt confusing?



No not they question.  I agree with Sally's response.  Its confusing sometimes how CP use all these items in her regime.  Like you said previously, you have to go through a few videos to figure out the answer.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm not subscribed to CP and haven't been for a few months. I say the rest of this post with love because she has one of the sweetest spirits and dispositions on YT hands down.

I find her videos very scattered...almost like she is confused herself. The last video I did make it through left me like:







Outside of henna, our regimens are nothing alike from what I can gather. But I remain in this thread because it's active, I like the chill flow and some of my favorite members are in here.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Dec 18, 2017)

^^ I have to agree.  I stopped watching her videos because I would be more confused after watching than before.   She's super rambly but never really clarifies anything that she's doing.  Seems like a sweet lady but really needs to plan out her videos with concise bullet points and an overall goal/theme that her viewers take away.

I get all my Ayurveda gems from the beautiful ladies in this thread.   Ya'll have had my hair on point for some months now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 18, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm not subscribed to CP and haven't been for a few months. I say the rest of this post with love because she has one of the sweetest spirits and dispositions on YT hands down.
> 
> I find her videos very scattered...almost like she is confused herself. The last video I did make it through left me like:
> 
> ...





And you are SO LOVED HERE. We love your contributions so much.

Yeah.  Notice the title . . . CP-_inspired_? I adore her spirit and her generosity in sharing with everyone is incredible. But . . . uh . . .

I had to really pray about the resource I'm making. I don't want to overstep, step on toes, etc., but I was reading the exasperated questions and comments one day and read a response that clarified nothing, and just had it with it that day.

I decided she's busy. I decided to work with what was clear and just move forward, listening to my hair and reading ayurvedic tips.


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> My CP henna tea rinse is currently infusing and will be 24 hours at around 9 pm tonight. I will strain and transfer it to a spray bottle around that time just before bed.
> 
> Last night I used a tablespoon each of amla, brahmi, bhringraj, rose, and kalpi tone powders, 1 teaspoon of shikakai powder and 2 tablespoons of Karishma henna powder with 24 oz of distilled water, 10 drops each of tea tree, lavender, rosemary and peppermint essential oils.
> 
> I have already stirred it twice since mixig last night and will give it another good stir now and wait until this evening before I strain it for use.


Great recipe @Aggie have you used this recipe before & what’s your porosity?


----------



## victory777 (Dec 18, 2017)

I'm still lurking in this thread, but loving the commentary and education from you ladies!!


----------



## Aggie (Dec 18, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> Great recipe @Aggie have you used this recipe before & what’s your porosity?


@MizzBFly

Thanks love. This is my first recipe like this - I actually left out the msm and the vitamin C but I think I prefer the mix with it since this time I didn't feel those creepy crawly growth spurts I felt with my first batch. I will still add them in my application bottle this weekend. Too tired to deal with it now.

By the way, my porosity is normal to high, but higher than normal.

The recipe in question smells amazing by the way. I love the kalpi tone and rose powder additions for this reason. I no longer hear anyone say "I smell curry" when I'm around them anymore .


----------



## MizzBFly (Dec 18, 2017)

Aggie said:


> @MizzBFly
> 
> Thanks love. This is my first recipe like this - I actually left out the msm and the vitamin C but I think I prefer the mix with it since this time I didn't feel those creepy crawly growth spurts I felt with my first batch. I will still add them in my application bottle this weekend. Too tired to deal with it now.
> 
> ...


 @curry, I probably sweat turmeric and madras since we cook it weekly
I hope you rest well with your busy work schedule and I’m going to try this recipe less the kalpi.  I recently upped my stash with rose and hibiscus powders and I’m trying to find recipes that incorporate either. You’re right on Time Sis!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have another rave to share.
I’m on a (comparatively) chill and easy-going section of my hair journey. I already know I can reach WL pretty easily with low manipulation and protective styles. But as a Type 4, my challenge to myself has been doing the same with mostly loose WnG styling. A crazy challenge as I look back, but I’m feeling close to some kind of breakthrough.
My regimen has been a weekly variation on a (Ayurvedic) theme: clay washes, henna glosses, scalp treatments, & henna applications, with almost daily CP tea & CP oil.
I had 1/2 an application of the Alikay Naturals Honey Sage DC and 1/2 an application of the Jakeala Beau Vert Masque.  
https://alikaynaturals.com/products/honey-and-sage-deep-conditioner?variant=36445209938
https://www.hattache.com/products/j...e-organic-matcha-green-tea?variant=8813490949
So I finally decided to empty these jars, and on a whim with a henna gloss. I added about 3 tbsp of premixed henna to each DC with about 5 tbsp of Suave Strawberry and applied to my hair with a little CP oil on top.
Ended up going to class and working out so it was in my hair all day. When I rinsed at the end of the night though... Bay-bay! Wow! 
I never use DCs in my henna glosses as I previously thought doing so would be a waste (unless the DC was trash in my hair which I don’t believe counts). But last night has me thinking I might have to experiment with DC henna glosses, at the very least some of my natural, more Ayurvedic DCs that are nearly empty.
I have been washing my hair in 2 sections for about 18 months now, but since I’ve gotten more consistent with Ayurveda, it has become TREMENDOUSLY easier!
My curls stay tight and coily once dry but are elongated, strong, and so soft while wet. Detangling is a breeze! Even my styling time is down by about 1/3
With this last henna gloss, my wet hair was completely free of product but it literally felt like wet high quality cotton yarn. Like your nicest cotton sweater/scarf with fabric softener on it.
It was BANANAS!! I’m used to my hair feeling kinda silky WITH product. But just wet??? Hardly ever. Curiosity had me let my hair air dry with no product. So my hair was about 90% dry and naked. Would y’all believe it maintained the kind of elongation I only get with a leave in? And it was STILL soft. Ends weren’t even crispy! I had a little party by myself. It was fantastic. 
I ended up setting my hair for the week with 6 twists in a bun.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 19, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> I have another rave to share.
> I’m on a (comparatively) chill and easy-going section of my hair journey. I already know I can reach WL pretty easily with low manipulation and protective styles. But as a Type 4, my challenge to myself has been doing the same with mostly loose WnG styling. A crazy challenge as I look back, but I’m feeling close to some kind of breakthrough.
> My regimen has been a weekly variation on a (Ayurvedic) theme: clay washes, henna glosses, scalp treatments, & henna applications, with almost daily CP tea & CP oil.
> I had 1/2 an application of the Alikay Naturals Honey Sage DC and 1/2 an application of the Jakeala Beau Vert Masque.
> ...



Wow! I love it. This is what I want and need in my natural hair life. Lol.

So what all was in your gloss? 2 DCs, 1 RO, henna mix, and afterwards oil on top? About how much DC total do you estimate you added to the mix altogether? TIA!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

So one of my favorite things is to be able to feel my hair on my back. My hair is so coily I don’t even get full stretch full of product or water. Only straight. Well, last night I was playing around and leaned my head as far back as I could (back of head touching shoulders) and for the first time in my life, *I noticed my hair touching the top of my hips*. That just seemed so crazy to me, even at an angle.
Does anyone else angle their heads and sigh longingly to imagine their hair reaching that length without a cockeyed neck? Lol
My observation about this challenge and myself at this point in my hair journey is that taking care of my hair is fun again. It’s exciting to get back on my quest for the easiest, laziest, most effective regimen that doesn’t hide my hair or deter playing in it.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

Well, I was a little nervous about the effects of mixing my DCs together so I basically did 2 henna glosses. Mixing DCs is hit and miss for me. On one half of my hair, I used the Honey Sage and the other half the Beau Vert.
So it was about 4 tbsp DC, 3 tbsp henna, 4 tbsp Suave Strawberry, then after applying I had about 1 tbsp of CP oil I smoothed on top to “seal” my DC. So 12 tbsp product per side. Wow. That was a lot of conditioner! Lol


YvetteWithJoy said:


> Wow! I love it. This is what I want and need in my natural hair life. Lol.
> 
> So what all was in your gloss? 2 DCs, 1 RO, henna mix, and afterwards oil on top? About how much DC total do you estimate you added to the mix altogether? TIA!


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 19, 2017)

Hmmmmm....about last night's wash! I suspect where i went long was leaving my treatment overnight

I prepooed for an hour with my fenugreek and bhrami oil had washed my hair with Creme of nature sulphate free shampoo....did an ACV rinse which i left on for 5 minutes.....then  i put my Cantu shea butter deep treatment mask which had mixed a teaspoon of bhrami and amla powder as well as a tablespoon of honey. I spread it on my hair and it felt so good and rich. Now, (i'm sure this is where i went wrong) i left the treatment on overnight as i was tired. Normally i leave treatments in on my hair for only an hour.
I washed it off this morning and my hair was as strong as a rope but almost too strong and it doesn't feel right.
I had no energy to be bothered so i just made a parting and packed it into a bun. i will sort it out when i get home at night.

Lesson learnt! 
Planning to cowash and use a moisturising conditioner


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

This is just my two cents, but I feel like this is where it’s so important to read the ingredients. I’m not sure what version of this you have, but the one I was able to look up has two concerning ingredients: polyquaternium-10 and silk amino acids. They’re mostly moisturizing ingredients but their very nature is also strengthening. Silk amino acids are hydrolyzed silk proteins and polquaternium-10 is film forming (why you see it in many good heat protectants). 
So while leaving it in for less time might give you much better results, you might get the BEST results by adding the powders to conditioners that are protein/film free. 
For myself, I don’t do henna/glosses the same week as a protein treatment. And I wouldn’t mix any kind of strengthening powder (amla, brahmi etc) with a conditioner that has strengthening properties. It’s a quick and easy way to overkill.
Did you leave this mix on for less time before and like your results?


fifigirl said:


> I suspect where i went long was leaving my treatment overnight
> ... i put my *Cantu shea butter deep treatment* mask which had mixed a teaspoon of bhrami and amla powder as well as a tablespoon of honey.
> I washed it off this morning and my hair was as strong as a rope but almost too strong and it doesn't feel right.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

The only thing that gets frequent rotation in my stash is deep conditioner. I feel like I’m always on the quest for a more perfect one. I also think the more you manipulate/use heat on your hair, the more you need a commercial grade deep conditioner. When I see people lament the ineffectiveness of homemade conditioners on very damaged hair I just shake my head. 
So 5 on my top 20 (in no particular order) are:
-DevaCurl Heaven In Hair
Shea Moisture Manuka Honey original formula DC (almost a bad one to list since the ingredients probably aren’t the same)
-Theorie Green Tea Hair Mask
-Alikay Naturals Honey Sage DC
-Aussie Moist 3 Min Miracle
-Loreal Total Repair 5 Balm

Bonus: I really wanna try DCs by: Macadmia Miracle, Kerastase, Ouidad (the Meltdown one), Fekkai, Camille Rose, and Briogeo. I need Santa to hurry up and set up this direct deposit lol



YvetteWithJoy said:


> What would you say are YOUR top 5 DCs?


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2017)

MizzBFly said:


> @curry, I probably sweat turmeric and madras since we cook it weekly
> I hope you rest well with your busy work schedule and I’m going to try this recipe less the kalpi.  I recently upped my stash with rose and hibiscus powders and I’m trying to find recipes that incorporate either. You’re right on Time Sis!


 yeah I'm happy I don't smell like curry anymore and you're quite welcome hon.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 19, 2017)

So yeah, it was the msm breaking me out.  I wasn't even taking it internally. My skin is back to normal now. But I'm thinking, maybe it was over-use of the product, so I'll put it in dc's and see how that works. 

Last wash day, I had all my products made and lined up in nice matching bottles. It was just... a beautiful feeling. I did everything in the shower so easy, no hopping in and out, everything just flowed.

I inspected my hair real good and my crown is inappropriate, just all the way out of order.  There's breakage (prob from ps'ing for two years). I'm tempted to cut everything off, but that's how I got in this mess in the first place (and ended up ps'ing to grow it back out), so no. What to do? Well, 1. I probably do need to trim a small bit, 2. I need a dc worth a damn.  I have the same problem as @ElevatedEnergy, shipping, not enough product for the price, etc, so I too will be making my own. Last wash, I used a cheapie and just added some CP oil and Neutral Protein Filler.  

My problem is, I don't know what ingredients my hair likes in a dc. So I bought a few samples of conditioner base on BF and will be testing them methodically. Then, I'll either keep buying it from them (by the gallon) or I'll make my own from scratch. Probably the former. 
Henna gloss tonight. My first.  How long should I leave it on?

Oan, SO is really enjoying my hair out.  He's the one who encouraged me to go natural.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

@Honey Bee Which BTMS did you get?

A basic recipe would be just the BTMS, water and preservative. From researching today, I was amazed at how much of a conditioner is actually just water.

Here is a YT'r that makes her own DC and all she uses is water, BTMS and Grapeseed oil. Just look at the slip though. 


I have a recipe that I came up with today. I'll PM it to you tomorrow...it's saved on my PC.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 19, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> The only thing that gets frequent rotation in my stash is deep conditioner. I feel like I’m always on the quest for a more perfect one. *I also think the more you manipulate/use heat on your hair, the more you need a commercial grade deep conditioner. When I see people lament the ineffectiveness of homemade conditioners on very damaged hair I just shake my head. *
> So 5 on my top 20 (in no particular order) are:
> -DevaCurl Heaven In Hair
> Shea Moisture Manuka Honey original formula DC (almost a bad one to list since the ingredients probably aren’t the same)
> ...



@bolded - you are definitely right about this. I tend to use my commercial DCs when my hair really seems in disrepair. The handmade DCs don't seem to work at all.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

It’s cause most of the homemade/handmade stuff doesn’t have any/significant enough quantities of hydrolyzed proteins or rinse-resistant moisturizers. I really feel like the “all natural” stuff a la avocado, yogurt and bananas is for already very healthy hair &/OR as a supplement for the more expensive big guns.


Aggie said:


> @bolded - you are definitely right about this. I tend to use my commercial DCs when my hair really seems in disrepair. The handmade DCs don't seem to work at all.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

What’s the range of time you leave on your regular DCs? I’d say the low end of that is a good place to start. Mine, I leave on 30 minutes to overnight. I’d strongly recommend against overnight your first go. 30-45 minutes maybe?


Honey Bee said:


> Henna gloss tonight. My first.  How long should I leave it on?


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 19, 2017)

Me too?
Seeing this lady’s results makes the whole PJism seem like such a colossal scam!! And with results like that, it seems criminal that curly hair would default to anything other than shampoo bars.
Sheesh.
I’ve only had comparable cleanser results with black soap.
I’ve got a heap of things in my stash to use up before I can even think about whittling my routine down to a handful of amazing, inexpensive, homemade products.


ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee
> I have a recipe that I came up with today. I'll PM it to you tomorrow...it's saved on my PC.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 19, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee Which BTMS did you get?
> 
> A basic recipe would be just the BTMS, water and preservative. From researching today, I was amazed at how much of a conditioner is actually just water.
> 
> ...


Oooh, thanks for the vid and the forthcoming pm!  I have BTMS- 50.

Meanwhile, tho, tell me more about this all in one product.  



kxlot79 said:


> It’s cause most of the homemade/handmade stuff doesn’t have any/significant enough quantities of hydrolyzed proteins or rinse-resistant moisturizers. I really feel like the “all natural” stuff a la avocado, yogurt and bananas is for already very healthy hair &/OR as a supplement for the more expensive big guns.



I agree, which is why I'm not playing those games.  My hair is _very_ fine. Some strands are so fine you can barely even see them. I'm shocked that I ever reached apl relaxed, tbh. So I got samples of all kindsa hydrolyzed proteins, 'good' alcohols, a few silicones. My hair ain't like Nap85's or CP's. _At all_. I _need_ science. 

I got some banana powder too, tho, just to cover all bases.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 19, 2017)

@Honey Bee @kxlot79

Ok cool, I have BTMS 50 on the way too, so that's what I've been researching. But here is an example of what I'm talking about:

https://www.brambleberry.com/our-favorite-conditioner-recipe.aspx

Here is a recipe for a 16 ounce conditioner from a reputable company that sells ingredients.
There are helpful tips through out the site and they give you the recommended percentages to make a stable, solid conditioner.

Of course, it's just a guide...you can cater it to your hair.

The below one is the one I used and tweaked. Because I'll be using shampoo bars, I wanted a conditioner that was PH balanced yet super conditioning.

http://www.humblebeeandme.com/two-one-creamy-hair-conditioner/

And because both recipes are probably not catered to dry hair in need of extra conditioning, I added a bit more oomph. I'll still PM you my version tomorrow. I should have saved it on my phone, but I was doing all my research while the kids were sleep down in the office.

ETA: the 2nd one is only a 4 ounce batch so if it doesn't work out then hey...no big loss. LOL We just gone keep playing round till we get this thang right!


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 20, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @Honey Bee @kxlot79
> 
> Ok cool, I have BTMS 50 on the way too, so that's what I've been researching. But here is an example of what I'm talking about:
> 
> ...



It must be a small yt world cuz I just finished watching Humblebee's vid and Brambleberry's. 


I have everything in Brambleberry's recipe (purchased from them, actually, lol) you linked to. I could make it right now, but I'm trynna use up my remaining stash. I'm also interested in that added oomph you mentioned.


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Dec 20, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> It must be a small yt world cuz I just finished watching Humblebee's vid and Brambleberry's.
> 
> 
> I have everything in Brambleberry's recipe (purchased from them, actually, lol) you linked to. I could make it right now, but *I'm trynna use up my remaining stash. I'm also interested in that added* oomph you mentioned.



Me too Sis! That's why I'm only making 4 ounce batches at a time....and also why I'm only working on a PH balancing conditioner. I figured this will help me to practice while I'm using up my stash. That way I'll be ready for the big leagues once the time comes. LOL


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 20, 2017)

REMINDER:
Take a January 1, 2018 hair length and health check photo. 


INITIAL PHOTO TIME IS APPROACHING! Please make plans!

*Details*​
The photo can be taken a few days before or after January 1st. If natural, there is no need to blow dry or flat iron, but folks can if they like! If you've already posted your photo, no need to post again but you can! 

*Purpose*
The purpose of the photo is to function as a "BEFORE" photo. We will take an "AFTER" photo around March 31st. We want to *see* what our ayurvedic products and techniques are actually doing for our hair!  Feel free to bust out your tape measure, too. Photo documentation is incredibly informative. Get your photo on!

*Sharing*
Posting your length and health check photo(s) to this thread is optional (no pressure, though we would LOVE to see them!). Hopefully everyone will at least post to the thread a description of their hair and length, what they hope to see in 3 months, and any other notes you feel are helpful.

Happy healthy hair growing!


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 20, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> This is just my two cents, but I feel like this is where it’s so important to read the ingredients. I’m not sure what version of this you have, but the one I was able to look up has two concerning ingredients: polyquaternium-10 and silk amino acids. They’re mostly moisturizing ingredients but their very nature is also strengthening. Silk amino acids are hydrolyzed silk proteins and polquaternium-10 is film forming (why you see it in many good heat protectants).
> So while leaving it in for less time might give you much better results, you might get the BEST results by adding the powders to conditioners that are protein/film free.
> For myself, I don’t do henna/glosses the same week as a protein treatment. And I wouldn’t mix any kind of strengthening powder (amla, brahmi etc) with a conditioner that has strengthening properties. It’s a quick and easy way to overkill.
> Did you leave this mix on for less time before and like your results?



You know, after my post, yesterday i was thinking to myself that maybe it was a protein conditioner., it's not a conditioner i use regularly was just trying to use it up.....So, Thank you for helping me out! I'm not a fan of this conditioner and won't be using it again. Ordered for Mane choice's Easy on the Curls detangling hydration conditioner and will use that instead next time.
I will certainly pay more attention to what i mix my ayurvedic powders with and stick to your advice of using moisturising conditioners that don't contain protein

Luckily my hair is okay now as i used Scurl to bring it back to life!


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

hey yall, ayurveda newbie here. i have some questions:

1. what is a quality but cheap site to order ayurveda products from? i went to three indian stores yesterday and none carried the powders.

2. do we prepoo with the ayurveda oil on dry or wet hair?

3. when doing the tea rinses, should we be shampooing before?

4. does using cassia give the same results as henna? i’m trying to avoid getting red/orange hair. also, when you all add henna power to your oil mixes, does that leave a tint on your hair?

5. i see so much about henna gloss. what’s the difference between the gloss and hennaing? also does the gloss give the hair a reddish tint?


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

Jade Feria said:


> I'm so excited for this!
> I now have:
> 
> DIY amla & brahmi oil
> ...


nice haul. did you order these products? if so, can you share the website?


----------



## keranikki (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> hey yall, ayurveda newbie here. i have some questions:
> 
> 1. what is a quality but cheap site to order ayurveda products from? i went to three indian stores yesterday and none carried the powders.
> 
> ...



I can answer some of your questions:
#2.) It's up to you.  Some of the ladies just pre-poo with it, others use it as a mid step, and/or use it as a daily scalp oil.  I personally use it as mid-step (DC), a sealer, and as a daily scalp oil.  You have to test and see which one grants you the most benefit.
#3.)  It depends on your hair health (porosity, damage, etc.).  Some use the tea rinse as you would an ACV rinse, while others use the tea rinse as a daily strengthening/moisture spritz, among many other uses.  I have high porosity, color-treated hair so I benefit from it more by using the rinse as a daily spray.
#4.)  I have not personally used cassia in place of henna.  Another member has mentioned that cassia does give the same results as henna, without the tint of color.  I think it was @ElevatedEnergy .


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 21, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> I'm not subscribed to CP and haven't been for a few months. I say the rest of this post with love because she has one of the sweetest spirits and dispositions on YT hands down.
> 
> I find her videos very scattered...almost like she is confused herself. The last video I did make it through left me like:
> 
> ...



I have to agree with you on this. 

CP’s biggest selling point is her growth, but it’s kinda hard to follow her. I’ve been incorporating a bit of things here and there, and I can honestly say, I cannot exclusively use ayurveda every wash day is large amounts. I have to pick a struggle. I already know that I cannot be heavy with ayurveda, but I’m glad I am being more consistent with it. 

Last wash day, I used my black soap, homemade conditioner, glycerin leave in, Shea Butter and oil, all of which are Ayurvedic, and while my hair is nice and soft, a strand test will say otherwise. Even if I looked at her complete regimen, I would have to question it. Outside of my shampoo and maybe Shea Butter, there is no way I can use any of this stuff this week.


----------



## Jade Feria (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> nice haul. did you order these products? if so, can you share the website?


I bought them on the ground. Indian market called Patel Brothers. They have locations nationwide.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So I have been having THE hardest time taking length check pics. My phone’s camera has Parkinson’s  so clear pictures to track my growth are out for now. I’ll be back later with some measurements.
> Wednesday, I applied a Ayurvedic masque to my scalp and ended up leaving overnight: Brahmi, rose petal, lemon peel, hibiscus, shikakai, neem, maharabrinaj, rosemary, DEA, ginger, fenugreek and amla powders mixed in equal parts aloe vera juice, rose water, and nettle tea.
> This was a fantastic recipe. My hair roots felt so strong and moisturized.
> I’ve discovered that no mix of any herbs is too frustrating/inconvenient if I use my tangle busting clay wash directly after. Or a henna mix because henna busts my tangles too.
> ...


*takes notes*


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

ElevatedEnergy said:


> @tapioca_pudding This cracked me up Sis!!! Thank you!
> 
> 
> My glosses included either one or a few of these powders:
> ...


can you explain what makes a gloss a gloss? i'm trying to figure out the difference between a gloss, a deep conditioner, and a clay mask. 

finally can you link to the ayurvedic oil you use?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> can you explain what makes a gloss a gloss? i'm trying to figure out the difference between a gloss, a deep conditioner, and a clay mask.



With the gloss you are user a smaller amount of herbs so say 1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon of amla or whatever other herb. You mix this with a conditioner of your choice. I have done a gloss by mixing herbs into my deep conditioner and mixing herbs into a cheap rinse out conditioner and follow up with my normal dc. Not sure yet which one works best for me yet 

For the mask it’s a lot more henna. Maybe the full box?? Not sure of the exact measurements as I have never done a full mask. You mix this with just water.

I think that’s the difference.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 21, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> With the gloss you are user a smaller amount of herbs so say 1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon of amla or whatever other herb. You mix this with a conditioner of your choice. I have done a gloss by mixing herbs into my deep conditioner and mixing herbs into a cheap rinse out conditioner and follow up with my normal dc. Not sure yet which one works best for me yet
> 
> For the mask it’s a lot more henna. Maybe the full box?? Not sure of the exact measurements as I have never done a full mask. You mix this with just water.
> 
> I think that’s the difference.



Yes to this @Taleah2009 but a gloss requires henna. With the deep Conditioner, you won’t use henna. And a clay mask involves clay as a base, mixed with herbs and then water.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

Taleah2009 said:


> With the gloss you are user a smaller amount of herbs so say 1 tablespoon and 1 teaspoon of amla or whatever other herb. You mix this with a conditioner of your choice. I have done a gloss by mixing herbs into my deep conditioner and mixing herbs into a cheap rinse out conditioner and follow up with my normal dc. Not sure yet which one works best for me yet
> 
> For the mask it’s a lot more henna. Maybe the full box?? Not sure of the exact measurements as I have never done a full mask. You mix this with just water.
> 
> I think that’s the difference.


thanks! so if i took a tablespoon of ayurvedic powder and added it to my deep conditioner, you mean voila, i now have a gloss? alrighty then, i thought it was more complex than that, lol.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

Saludable84 said:


> Yes to this @Taleah2009 but a gloss requires henna. With the deep Conditioner, you won’t use henna. And a clay mask involves clay as a base, mixed with herbs and then water.


oh i didn't see your response before i posted. thanks for clarifying. so does the gloss include deep conditioner AND henna or no deep conditioner at all? and do you know if the gloss changes your hair color as well?


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> oh i didn't see your response before i posted. thanks for clarifying. *so does the gloss include deep conditioner AND henna* or no deep conditioner at all? and do you know if the gloss changes your hair color as well?



Yes. 

Depends on the henna used. Cassia will not leave a stain but mehendi or others with color might leave a stain.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> View attachment 416633 View attachment 416635 Longest sections are 22” & I’m currently at MBL (again! ) I’m hoping to be back at WL in January or February. I suppose we'll see!
> Did a henna treatment today and it was so easy, so smooth and clean and drama free, I couldn’t remember why I haven’t done one in a while. It was an old mix. Pretty basic looking. I think it was Gazab brand (me likey) with a lil bit of olive oil, hibiscus powder, and green tea.
> Made a new mix for next time or the time after: Red Raj from Henna Sooq, matcha powder, rose powder, lemon powder, moringa powder, and hibiscus powder. No oils or anything else. Looked yummy!


your hair looks good af!!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> hey yall, ayurveda newbie here. i have some questions:
> 
> 1. what is a quality but cheap site to order ayurveda products from? i went to three indian stores yesterday and none carried the powders.
> 
> ...



Hi, lady!

I think you would love this free guide about henna from Henna Sooq. It has recipes for henna masks and glosses, and it helps you clearly see the difference between the two. It also has a section addressing frequently asked questions. Here is the link: http://www.hennasooq.com/henna-and-your-hair/. It's free.

Also, check out the DIRECTIONS PAGE at the site where CurlyProverbz (Farida) sells her products: https://bellebarorganic.com/pages/directions

It's a very clarifying page on HOW to mix and use  her commercial products, which provides clues on how to use your DIY products. Here's an excerpt, for example:

*Tea Rinses*
_To make the Tea water

Method #1 –  Pour some boiling water over two cups of fresh herbs or 2-4 tea bags and let it steep overnight or for a few hours.  Strain the liquid into a bowl or container and apply it on your hair.

Method #2 – Place the herbs or tea bags in a pot with water, bring to a boil for 2 – 5 minutes or until the desired color has been reached. Once this has happened, let the liquid cool down, strain it, place it in a container and apply on your hair.

To use the tea water_

_After shampooing, slowly rinse your hair with the tea (you can even use a spray bottle if you prefer). Follow with a deep conditioner as tea can often have drying properties. _
_Pour tea water into a spray bottle and spray daily on the scalp. Keep the spray bottle in the refrigerator. Brew a new batch of tea water every week._
_Can also be used to mist hair to set braids or twists_
_Can also be used to add to a deep condition hair mask to add extra strength_
Regarding your questions  :

1. You can try purchasing from Amazon or Ebay if cheapness of price is your number one priority and there is no IndoPak or Indian (grocery) store near you. You never know the quality of the herbs you get from Amazon or Ebay. Before purchasing, you can try asking the LHCF board members if anyone knows whether so-and-so vendor (the one you are considering using) is a good one or not.

2. Either way, depending on what your hair likes/needs. I prepoo on dry hair, because part of the POINT of prepooing -- for me -- is to protect my very fine strands against hygral fatigue (the negative effect of water entering the hair's strands too often, thereby damaging the strands' cuticles). If prepoo hits the strands first, then once water is later applied, hygral fatigue is mitigated. I use a prepoo whose ingredients do not cause hygral fatigue (i.e., coconut oil). Adding water BEFORE prepoo would defeat that whole purpose. NOW, if you are prepooing for other reasons alone -- say, to detangle or soften the hair -- then adding water BEFOREHAND won't be a strategic issue.

3. The term "rinse" in "tea rinse" is somewhat misleading: A tea "rinse" can be used as a liquid leave-in, as something to apply before applying a DC, or as a rinse. If you are using it in the middle of the week to rehydrate you hair as a sort of refresher spray, no need to shampoo first. If you would like to apply it on wash day, applying it at some point AFTER shampooing would increase it's effects because old product has been removed so that it does not BLOCK the ingredients of the hair tea.

4. I have never used cassia. I can't say.

5.  A mask has a much higher concentration of henna than does a gloss. A gloss is simply conditioner (either deep or rinse out) with a little henna in it. A mask is a paste made mainly of henna, with some liquid such as water or aloe Vera juice or with coconut cream or the like.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Mini Challenge #1:
> Take Starting January 1, 2018 Photos to Compare with Pending March 31, 2018 Photos
> 
> Greetings!
> ...


reposting to remind myself


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 21, 2017)

MY JANUARY 1, 2018 BEFORE PHOTOS
ACTUAL DATE OF PHOTOS: December 21, 2017​
NOTE: I will try to remember to add a texture shot (a photo of my hair curly) after I'm finished wearing this flat ironed style.

Before trim:



After trim:


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 21, 2017)

Beautiful hair @YvetteWithJoy! 

@Sally. I personally _*always*_ mix powders with avj/g (unless there's conditioner in the mix, of course).


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 21, 2017)

Honey Bee said:


> Beautiful hair @YvetteWithJoy!
> 
> @Sally. I personally _*always*_ mix powders with avj/g (unless there's conditioner in the mix, of course).



Thanks, lady!


----------



## Sally. (Dec 21, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, lady!
> 
> I think you would love this free guide about henna from Henna Sooq. It has recipes for henna masks and glosses, and it helps you clearly see the difference between the two. It also has a section addressing frequently asked questions. Here is the link: http://www.hennasooq.com/henna-and-your-hair/. It's free.
> 
> ...


thanks ma'am! all of this info was helpful! and thanks so much for the pdfs! i am making my way through this thread (still have the last 10 pages to go) and a few hours ago ran across one of your posts where you mentioned you had downloaded them so I searched for them until i found them. i just read through all 3 of the pdfs and they were so insightful.

and ma'am, i just saw your starting pics for 2018. again, you and your hair are gorgeous! i hope your DH knows hes a lucky man, lol!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 21, 2017)

Sally. said:


> thanks ma'am! all of this info was helpful! and thanks so much for the pdfs! i am making my way through this thread (still have the last 10 pages to go) and a few hours ago ran across one of your posts where you mentioned you had downloaded them so I searched for them until i found them. i just read through all 3 of the pdfs and they were so insightful.
> 
> and ma'am, i just saw your starting pics for 2018. again, you and your hair are gorgeous! i hope your DH knows hes a lucky man, lol!



Yay! So glad it was helpful.

Lol! How kind! Aw, thanks!


----------



## victory777 (Dec 22, 2017)

Beautiful hair @YvetteWithJoy !!! It's so luscious!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

victory777 said:


> Beautiful hair @YvetteWithJoy !!! It's so luscious!!!



Aw, thanks, lady!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2017)

You’ve already got some helpful replies, but sharing is caring.
1.) I honestly feel the websites have the biggest markups. They’re a last resort for Ayurveda or for boutique, specialty, “fancy” premade mixtures. I’d say cross compare. There are a number of brands that have Ayurvedic qualities particularly handmade ones on Etsy, like Hairveda, Jakeala, Keravada, etc. There’s loads of them. But online and premade are definitely the more expensive routes. A box of rose powder will set you back $1.50 in the local Indian shop but $6 on Amazon. 
What area are you in? City or State?
I’d recommend calling stores ahead too if it’s a trek to get to.
A lot of Ayurveda is edible so maybe you wouldn’t see fenugreek seeds, instead methi powder but it’s the same stuff. Or you’ll see it mixed in with the rice and beans instead of by the hair stuff.

2.both of either, experiment and see what your hairbrush likes best.

3.you can shampoo before a tea rinse, leave it in or rinse it out. You customize your regimen to what works best for you. Not too many hard rules in Ayurveda.

4. I think the results of cassia are similar or comparable to henna but not the same. Henna is definitely a more durable/semi-permanent treatment for me. There’s ways to avoid or minimize the color effects of henna. The main thing is “dye release.” And idk anyone whose hair really turned orange. it’s really more like going on black construction paper with a reddish crayon for most.

5. gloss has conditioner (or sometimes oil) added to henna as the majority ingredient. It reduces the potency of the henna (less henna to bond you your hair and a barrier to that bonding). Dye release depends on the age and crop of henna. Or brand if you’re loyal/consistent. It also depends on how long you steep your henna and with what (water, tea, conditioner, oil). Hot water gives the best dye release. Just sprinkling a cheap henna in conditioner probably wouldn’t have any color effects, but a high quality one at greater volumes and temperature probably would have a subtle highlight. That would probably fade/wear off. You see the most dramatic color changes on gray or light hair or people like me who have several dozen coatings of henna on their hair. 
Mehandi.com has some nice examples of color change on White ladies with light hair and that can give you an idea of how light your hair would  have to be for dramatic color changes.
Or like one of he lovely posters here, do a 2 step with indigo and have some blackity black hair ignite that’s your preference.
HTH!! 


Sally. said:


> hey yall, ayurveda newbie here. i have some questions:
> 
> 1. what is a quality but cheap site to order ayurveda products from? i went to three indian stores yesterday and none carried the powders.
> 
> ...


P


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2017)

Deep conditioner is just a potent conditioner. So actually, your deep conditioner could already be Ayurvedic or have henna in it. The quantity of henna and its state when added to a DC (or mixture) changes its effects. There are Dabur brand DCs that already have henna in them for example, but they’re small quantities of henna and full of mineral oil (which may be fine for some people).
I used to be very firm on using only cheapie conditioners with henna for glosses but I have recently had some incredible results mixing henna into my DCs, so I say this is a matter of preference.
Clay masks can be many things depending on the ingredients. Shea Moisture’s Original Purification Mask is an excellent example of this. It had salycylic acid, Shea butter, kaolin clay, and coconut oil among its top ingredients. But you could use this as a moisturizing DC, or a cleansing mask, or a cowash. It was fantastic.
Clay’s main claim to fame are its detoxification and cleansing properties. BUT in really getting all the gunk out of your hair, you may find your hair reset from product buildup and therefore more capable of receiving moisture from your other products or the moisturizing ingredients in your clay mix. It’s why many report their hair feels very light and clean or voluminous and fluffy. It all depends on the ingredients. Straight clay and water is going to be a lot more clarifying than a mix of aloe vera, oil, conditioner etc.
The properties of the herbs/oils you mix into whatever recipes are also going to have an impact on your final results. (Why some realize MSM give them the growth crawlies or any kind of powder leaves their scalp itchy or rosemary works better than lavender for dandruff etc). Some things will always work better for some than others but that’s what’s makes customization/experimentation so fun and effective.



Saludable84 said:


> Yes to this @Taleah2009 but a gloss requires henna. With the deep Conditioner, you won’t use henna. And a clay mask involves clay as a base, mixed with herbs and then water.


@Sally.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> MY JANUARY 1, 2018 BEFORE PHOTOS
> ACTUAL DATE OF PHOTOS: December 21, 2017​
> NOTE: I will try to remember to add a texture shot (a photo of my hair curly) after I'm finished wearing this flat ironed style.
> 
> ...



Beautiful hair!


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 22, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> 4. I think the results of cassia are similar or comparable to henna but not the same. Henna is definitely a more durable/semi-permanent treatment for me. There’s ways to avoid or minimize the color effects of henna. The main thing is “dye release.” And idk anyone whose hair really turned orange. it’s really more like going on black construction paper with a reddish crayon for most.



A person with more gray hair MAY have their hair turn orange instead of red highlights with henna depending on the brand of henna, age of the henna, amount added, etc.  I can definitely attest to having my hair turn orange-y when I added more henna in my mix than normal even when I don't let the mix sit for dye release.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

keranikki said:


> Beautiful hair!



Thank you so much!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Deep conditioner is just a potent conditioner. So actually, your deep conditioner could already be Ayurvedic or have henna in it. The quantity of henna and its state when added to a DC (or mixture) changes its effects. There are Dabur brand DCs that already have henna in them for example, but they’re small quantities of henna and full of mineral oil (which may be fine for some people).
> I used to be very firm on using only cheapie conditioners with henna for glosses but I have recently had some incredible results mixing henna into my DCs, so I say this is a matter of preference.
> Clay masks can be many things depending on the ingredients. Shea Moisture’s Original Purification Mask is an excellent example of this. It had salycylic acid, Shea butter, kaolin clay, and coconut oil among its top ingredients. But you could use this as a moisturizing DC, or a cleansing mask, or a cowash. It was fantastic.
> Clay’s main claim to fame are its detoxification and cleansing properties. BUT in really getting all the gunk out of your hair, you may find your hair reset from product buildup and therefore more capable of receiving moisture from your other products or the moisturizing ingredients in your clay mix. It’s why many report their hair feels very light and clean or voluminous and fluffy. It all depends on the ingredients. Straight clay and water is going to be a lot more clarifying than a mix of aloe vera, oil, conditioner etc.
> ...



Big, humongous hug, @kxlot79!!!
Coming all through with that super supportive, detailed info we need!

Thank you!!!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2017)

Yep! You’re absolutely right. I’ve only seen pictures of this though, as I don’t know anyone with gray hair that also uses henna.


kxlot79 said:


> You see the most dramatic color changes on gray or light hair





mzteaze said:


> A person with more gray hair MAY have their hair turn orange instead of red highlights with henna depending on the brand of henna, age of the henna, amount added, etc.  I can definitely attest to having my hair turn orange-y when I added more henna in my mix than normal even when I don't let the mix sit for dye release.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm out of town for the next couple of weeks. I'm not sure how much internet access I'll have.

Enjoy your holidays, everyone! I hope they rejuvenate your spirit!


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2017)

@YvetteWithJoy, your hair is beautiful very thick and lucious looking!


----------



## Daina (Dec 22, 2017)

@Sally, I use cassia versus henna for 2 reasons: 1) henna loosens my curl pattern more than I like. 2) I dye my grays in the front of my hair jet black and I don't want to risk an orange glow. I've found cassia to work as well as henna. HTH!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Daina said:


> @YvetteWithJoy, your hair is beautiful very thick and lucious looking!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Keen (Dec 22, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm out of town for the next couple of weeks. I'm not sure how much internet access I'll have.
> 
> Enjoy your holidays, everyone! I hope they rejuvenate your spirit!


It'll be a bit quiet without you here. Have fun. Merry Christmas.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 22, 2017)

Keen said:


> It'll be a bit quiet without you here. Have fun. Merry Christmas.



Thanks! You, too!


----------



## Sally. (Dec 22, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Deep conditioner is just a potent conditioner. So actually, your deep conditioner could already be Ayurvedic or have henna in it. The quantity of henna and its state when added to a DC (or mixture) changes its effects. There are Dabur brand DCs that already have henna in them for example, but they’re small quantities of henna and full of mineral oil (which may be fine for some people).
> I used to be very firm on using only cheapie conditioners with henna for glosses but I have recently had some incredible results mixing henna into my DCs, so I say this is a matter of preference.
> Clay masks can be many things depending on the ingredients. Shea Moisture’s Original Purification Mask is an excellent example of this. It had salycylic acid, Shea butter, kaolin clay, and coconut oil among its top ingredients. But you could use this as a moisturizing DC, or a cleansing mask, or a cowash. It was fantastic.
> Clay’s main claim to fame are its detoxification and cleansing properties. BUT in really getting all the gunk out of your hair, you may find your hair reset from product buildup and therefore more capable of receiving moisture from your other products or the moisturizing ingredients in your clay mix. It’s why many report their hair feels very light and clean or voluminous and fluffy. It all depends on the ingredients. Straight clay and water is going to be a lot more clarifying than a mix of aloe vera, oil, conditioner etc.
> ...


Thank you for this! I was wondering why folks had to still shampoo when these Ayurveda powders have deep cleansing properties and now I know it’s because we add oils and other ingredients to limit the drying effects.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 22, 2017)

Daina said:


> @Sally, I use cassia versus henna for 2 reasons: 1) henna loosens my curl pattern more than I like. 2) I dye my grays in the front of my hair jet black and I don't want to risk an orange glow. I've found cassia to work as well as henna. HTH!


Thanks! I’m gonna go with cassia. Where do you get yours from? I went to another Indian store today and the guy acted like he had never heard of it!


----------



## Sally. (Dec 22, 2017)

This whole Ayurveda thing is really about to be a complete lifestyle change for me since I was recently diagnosed with Candida and other hormone issues. Today, while I was in Whole Foods looking for Slippery Elm and Marshmallow Root, the lady who worked in the supplements section directed me to an herb shop in my city. Oh my gawd. I spent 2 hours in that herb shop learning about Ayurveda herbs for internal health. I had no clue the slippery elm was extremely good for digestive health. I bought the slippery elm, marshmallow root, burdock root, and one more herb I can’t remember at the moment but its been proven to help clear Candida. I’ve been reading up on the effects of these herbs and I’m so surprised we still use drugs to treat so many internal ailments when plants serve as excellent medicinal sources.  

I don’t know if this board is gonna be the death of me or the health of me. Because between all the Ayurveda powers, Whole Foods oils, and other ingredients for these tonics, plus the medicinal herbs I got, I dropped at least a good $300 today when I was only planning to spent only $100. And I still don’t have everything I need. I have to online order the African black soap, aloe Vera powder, and makabhereraj powder.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2017)

Shampoo also helps some ladies get the powders out of the hair. Some have the itchies with powder touching their skin. Some just don’t like leaving a trail of “crumbs” whenever they turn their heads lol


Sally. said:


> Thank you for this! I was wondering why folks had to still shampoo when these Ayurveda powders have deep cleansing properties and now I know it’s because we add oils and other ingredients to limit the drying effects.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 22, 2017)

Most drug companies actually source from plants, analyze their composition, determine the active ingredient(s), then come up with a synthetic equivalent in their laboratory, put it in capsule and charge you 10-100X the amount of the plant itself. 



Sally. said:


> we still use drugs to treat so many internal ailments when plants serve as excellent medicinal sources.


----------



## Daina (Dec 23, 2017)

Sally. said:


> Thanks! I’m gonna go with cassia. Where do you get yours from? I went to another Indian store today and the guy acted like he had never heard of it!



@Sally., I ordered mine from Amazon.


----------



## Honey Bee (Dec 24, 2017)

Sally. said:


> Thanks! I’m gonna go with cassia. Where do you get yours from? I went to another Indian store today and the guy acted like he had never heard of it!


Cassia is sometimes called 'neutral henna' or senna, iirc.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 24, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Most drug companies actually source from plants, analyze their composition, determine the active ingredient(s), then come up with a synthetic equivalent in their laboratory, put it in capsule and charge you 10-100X the amount of the plant itself.



I wonder if they use a spectroscope to do that.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 24, 2017)

So for those of you who may be interested in developing/improving clay washes, Green Beauty on YouTube recently posted a comparison video on 3 of the most popular clays. Some food for thought! I have been experimenting with combinations for the highest efficacy in one wash. And allowing the Ayurvedic element to be the liquid (a tea usually) and/or oil.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Dec 24, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So for those of you who may be interested in developing/improving clay washes, Green Beauty on YouTube recently posted a comparison video on 3 of the most popular clays. Some food for thought! I have been experimenting with combinations for the highest efficacy in one wash. And allowing the Ayurvedic element to be the liquid (a tea usually) and/or oil.


Very informative!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 24, 2017)

Hmm... I’ve only used a spectroscope in physics for light and prisms. But maybe!
I should’ve pursued chemistry to the higher levels but alas I was a lazy student.
The methods I’m most familiar with are isolation, distillation, and solvent extraction.
I mean, morphine goes way back to 1826, if you can believe it. While Bayer mass produced aspirin in 1899.
Some things are genuinely improved with mass production, but many things are not. I mean, if nature meant for us to consume 80+ grams of sugar a day (as the average American), would the average serving of fruit have less than 20g?? Lol
Most drugs are quite a lot more potent than their source components. 
Circling back to hair, I almost feel like people have generally better results with natural treatments than commercial ones as there seems to be a wider margin for error. Whereas commercial products are so strong... it’s a lot easier to go overboard with something. Like tea spritzes for strengthening or growth versus a commercial product with a much longer list of side effects...

Some interesting related links:
http://scitechconnect.elsevier.com/plant-to-pill-turn-plant-medicine/
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3560124/
http://www.springer.com/cda/content...0746003-c1.pdf?SGWID=0-0-45-494876-p173755412




Chicoro said:


> I wonder if they use a spectroscope to do that.


----------



## Chicoro (Dec 24, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> Hmm... I*’ve only used a spectroscope in physics for light and prisms. But maybe*!



I was trying to be fancy, needlessly!  There's something called Fourier Transform Infrared (FTI) Spectroscopy .  "This imaging has been used to visualize the drug excipient distribution in pharmaceutical formulations such as tablets." Thus, this comes into use* after *the titration type analysis you mentioned up thread. It's used to determine how the drug impacts the person. I thought it dealt with the identification and the analyses of the active ingredients in the plant, itself. I was wrong.


----------



## spacetygrss (Dec 24, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So for those of you who may be interested in developing/improving clay washes, Green Beauty on YouTube recently posted a comparison video on 3 of the most popular clays. Some food for thought! I have been experimenting with combinations for the highest efficacy in one wash. And allowing the Ayurvedic element to be the liquid (a tea usually) and/or oil.



Nice!

I literally just made my first batch of Rhassoul clay wash bars this morning. I might venture into adding other clays in the future. Good info to have. Thanks!


----------



## CarefreeinChicago (Dec 24, 2017)

beauti said:


> *@YvetteWithJoy and anyone else interested, here are her original recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting thanks


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2017)

Sally. said:


> oh i didn't see your response before i posted. thanks for clarifying. so does the gloss include deep conditioner AND henna or no deep conditioner at all? and do you know if the gloss changes your hair color as well?


@Sally. 

This ebook will also help you learn about henna application if you are interested:

http://www.hennaforhair.com/freebooks/hennaforhair.pdf


----------



## Sally. (Dec 25, 2017)

I tried CPs henna gloss treatment last night and it didn’t seem to reduce my shedding at all. I also tried her strengthening tea rinse which didn’t seem to give any effect either. I might try naptural85s green tea method since our hair textures are similar.

And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I tried CPs henna gloss treatment last night and it didn’t seem to reduce my shedding at all. I also tried her strengthening tea rinse which didn’t seem to give any effect either. I might try naptural85s green tea method since our hair textures are similar.
> 
> And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.


Wow!

Well okay then... 

 I personally use garlic for shedding and it works for me.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2017)

I can follow all of Curly Proverbs videos with ease I might add. I can honestly say I don't have a problem with any of them. Everyone is different I suppose.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 25, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I tried CPs henna gloss treatment last night and it didn’t seem to reduce my shedding at all. I also tried her strengthening tea rinse which didn’t seem to give any effect either. I might try naptural85s green tea method since our hair textures are similar.
> 
> And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.



You do realize that ANY treatment you do whether henna or otherwise are rarely instantaneous?  Most products work on a cumulative basis (meaning that with regular, consistent usage, you see results) - even the products with the synthetic stuff in it.  One time usage is rarely enough time to fully judge the effects.


----------



## weavepat (Dec 25, 2017)

I blew out my hair last night and flat ironed on 300° just to take some of the volume out of it. I kept my hair in flat twists and set them on two flexi rods held together for added stretch. The black line is there to mark the bottom of my bra band.

The stretched hair is nice but I can't moisturize the way I want to and keep my hair stretched. I'll put flat twists in the front and two strand twists in the back using my CP spray, CP oil and tea on scalp, and oyin products.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> You do realize that ANY treatment you do whether henna or otherwise are rarely instantaneous?  Most products work on a cumulative basis (meaning that with regular, consistent usage, you see results) - even the products with the synthetic stuff in it.  One time usage is rarely enough time to fully judge the effects.


I completely concur with this post. And everybody knows or should know that the natural route always takes a little longer than commercial ways. Even natural meds take longer to work in the body than prescription meds. It's just science and that's the way it works.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 25, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I tried CPs henna gloss treatment last night and it didn’t seem to reduce my shedding at all. I also tried her strengthening tea rinse which didn’t seem to give any effect either. I might try naptural85s green tea method since our hair textures are similar.
> 
> And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.



I don’t think anyone needs specific instructions from her on exactly what to do and how to do it. I’ve tried a few of her recipes that I didn’t like, but worked around them based on what my hair likes, allowing me to take guidance from her and incorporate what didn’t work in a way that worked well with my regimen. I also needed more than a few times to determine hits and misses. 

In regards to Naptural85 green tea method, it is just a regular tea rinse. She uses decaf tea, which has less caffeine and IMO, doesn’t work as well as regular tea. Further, overuse of caffeine can stunt hair growth. Last, there is no guarantee one method will work over another.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2017)

Maybe I don’t have any issues with CPs videos because I don’t watch them FAITHFULLY? I mean, I like what I see, love her hustle, and I’m subscribed... I also thumbs up most if not all the vids I watch... on GP, I have reservations about watching any YT hair video over 10 minutes. Sometimes I skip around?
I guess I’m posting about CP’s apparent disorganization? I don’t really understand what has some people confused either. I might have 12 different Ayurveda treatments in my cupboard but it’s unlikely I use ALL all of them in one week, or maybe even in 2. 
I figured they’re just guidelines, not hard fast regimen rules. More “try this or this or this then this.” And you stop if you’re pleased with the first thing, or you try for better results with the second thing only to realize the first thing was better... until you get bored and try the third thing, then realize third time was the charm... until you discover a new herb or oil to experiment with... and you just gradually improve your process/customization...
Is this not what people are using her videos for?


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2017)

So thick and lush and pretty! You make me wanna blow my hair out!!! 
Would you say you’re MBL, WL or somewhere between?


weavepat said:


> I blew out my hair last night and flat ironed on 300° just to take some of the volume out of it. I kept my hair in flat twists and set them on two flexi rods held together for added stretch. The black line is there to mark the bottom of my bra band.
> 
> The stretched hair is nice but I can't moisturize the way I want to and keep my hair stretched. I'll put flat twists in the front and two strand twists in the back using my CP spray, CP oil and tea on scalp, and oyin products.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2017)

Totally agree!
I also think the natural route is more sustainable. For example, Rogaine certainly works for many people. I recently saw a member’s progress thread with it. And while Ayurveda might not have worked for her, if it HAD, it would’ve been cheaper, more sustainable, and likely fewer side effects. But it probably would’ve also taken longer to see dramatic results 


Aggie said:


> the natural route always takes a little longer than commercial ways. Even natural meds take longer to work in the body than prescription meds. It's just science and that's the way it works.


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2017)

I totally agree!
I also think people misunderstand caffeine’s effect on the hair strand’s growth cycle. You’re basically accelerating the anagen (growth) phase of a hair strand with regular use. So hairs that would’ve fallen out this wash maybe don’t fall out for a few more washes. But eventually ALL hair has to go through the telogen (fall out) phase and by accelerating the hair’s cycle, you’re rushing a hair strand to the telogen phase as well. So, hypothetically, if using caffeine got your hair to grow an extra .5” in a month, that hair is two months closer to falling out if your normal growth rate is .25”/month. Whatever your normal telogen phase is, it comes faster with regular caffeine use...
Now the bright side is that tea and coffee are natural, more mediated uses of caffeine, so overuse would typically be quite aggressive (more than what you would drink in a day). There are also lots of phytonutrients and antioxidents in teas, so many also see strengthening of the hair follicle and overall improvement of the hair strand’s quality and luster over time... All of that to say caffeine isn’t the only benefit and as a natural source of caffeine is a “safer” way of experimenting with it.
I honestly think caffeine overuse is much likelier when using synthetic or concentrated versions. But that’s just based on my own understanding and research. Always better to be safe than sorry! 


Saludable84 said:


> Further, overuse of caffeine can stunt hair growth.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 26, 2017)

Sally. said:


> I tried CPs henna gloss treatment last night and it didn’t seem to reduce my shedding at all. I also tried her strengthening tea rinse which didn’t seem to give any effect either. I might try naptural85s green tea method since our hair textures are similar.
> 
> And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.



It took about three weeks of continuous use for me to see results from the tea rinse. I used it daily if I was rocking a WNG or 3-4x a week if I was wigging it. 
As for the henna gloss, I received better results when I used a conditioner without silicone in it and a steam treatment. 

The videos are quite disorganized, but some of the ladies in here have reviewed the videos and gave quick synopses. I don’t know the post number, but one of the main reviewers is the OP of this thread. @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 26, 2017)

@Sally.
Sorry in advance for the novel but...
Thinking back to when I first started dabbling with Ayurveda... it took some time to see some of the improvements.
The first/most dramatic difference for me was in detangling. I didn’t start using henna glosses until maybe 2 years ago. I started with full strength henna treatments. I read about rapid results with a rapid buildup of coatings, kinda how you season a cast iron skillet and it gets better and better over time. Well I think I did a treatment a week for about 3 months. Then tapered off to 2x/month, then 1x/month. I’ve fallen off periodically but it hovers around 1x/month. And when I fall off, I slowly start having more issues with breakage and tangling and then I’m like “Oh yeah it’s been like 2 months since I did a henna treatment. Let me do one!”
I went from DAY LONG wash days 5 years ago to 1 HOUR wash days today. Some of that is experience and knowledge but a lot is henna’s help with detangling and conditioning my hair. Detangling would take 6+ hours, have to be broken into two nights or over the weekend to my WORST day of tangling today doesn’t take more than 2 hrs. Generally, detangling is a 15-30 minute affair.
My experience and advice is to think of Ayurveda as a life style or as something you’ll (semi-) permanently include in your regimen. *When you think of it this way, you stop expecting dramatic quick flash results and are happy with sustainable, long-term improvements.
*
As far as tea rinses, I honestly did see results in one wash. Everyone is different though. But everyone also brews their teas differently and with different mixtures.
My first tea rinse was a kitchen sink mix (as in everything BUT the kitchen sink) so who knows what of that mix was the active ingredient or active mix of ingredients. I brewed it overnight and it was highly concentrated (ratio of water to herbs was low). I applied it, baggied overnight, and then proceeded with my regular wash routine. My ta-da moment was in 75% reduction in the shed hair. So it was a pretty huge difference for me.
Originally, I used tea rinses kinda like prepoos because of my issues with wash day shedding. Now, I mostly use them as daily leave-in/refresher sprays. I make them at a normal or medium strength now. Haven’t gone (or seen the need to go) extreme since my first month of using tea rinses.
Over time, my regular use of teas has definitely helped my shedding and the strength of my hair and follicles. But I can also say, my hair is long and abundant so perhaps it was mostly cosmetic for me to be so anxious about seeing so much hair fall in the shower. Throughout the week, I lose a few strands here and there with styling and handling. That’s to say I’m sure hairs that are meant to fall DO eventually fall, just not all at once in the shower like before. And I’m much happier with this result. My hair also feels fuller. I can’t say a way I could measure because it was never really thin. But it’s like *Ayurveda has optimized my hair.*
So maybe don’t expect a whole nother head of hair, but the best version your hair can be. *Over time*, that can seem like different hair, but it’s just your best hair.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 26, 2017)

weavepat said:


> I blew out my hair last night and flat ironed on 300° just to take some of the volume out of it. I kept my hair in flat twists and set them on two flexi rods held together for added stretch. The black line is there to mark the bottom of my bra band.
> 
> The stretched hair is nice but I can't moisturize the way I want to and keep my hair stretched. I'll put flat twists in the front and two strand twists in the back using my CP spray, CP oil and tea on scalp, and oyin products.



Beautiful hair, lady!


----------



## Keen (Dec 26, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So maybe don’t expect a whole nother head of hair, but the best version your hair can be. *Over time*, that can seem like different hair, but it’s just your best hair.


I think this is important for people to understand. I think what attracted me to CP's method is the simplicity of it. When I tried to do Ayuverdic years back when I was relaxed, I quit real quick. Looking back, I was complicating the process.


----------



## weavepat (Dec 26, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So thick and lush and pretty! You make me wanna blow my hair out!!!
> Would you say you’re MBL, WL or somewhere between?



Aw thanks! I'd say MBL for right now. If this keeps up I don't see why I can't be WL by March.


----------



## weavepat (Dec 26, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Beautiful hair, lady!


Thank you and right back atcha!


----------



## Karmi (Dec 26, 2017)

You ladies have really inspired me to incorporate Ayurveda into my hair regimen. I'm admittedly a lazy natural so I had to really assess how to incorporate the powders. I made an infused oil of henna, Amal and shikakiah in olive, coconut and avocado oil. I first tried to used the oils as an overnight pre-poo which worked well for my hair. Then I did my wash day the next morning. But again I'm a lazy natural so I prefer to split my wash days because I don't have the time or patience to spend a whole day on hair.
So for now my regimine will be:

Friday or Saturday night wash my hair with my clay mix of bentonite and kaolin with acv (no added water or oils) When I'm feeling lazy I'll use Mane Choice or liquid African black soap (the Allafia  brand, which I use to wash my face)
After washing apply my deep conditioner tgin honey miracle hair mask or carol daughter rahssoul  clay deep conditioner (I actually like this stuff) and add my infused Ayurveda oil for an overnight deep condition. Massage oil into my scalp and strand after applying deep conditioner. Put on 2 plastic caps, head scarf and a winter hat, go to sleep.
When my infused oil is used up i used the sludge as a henna gloss overnight treatment.
In the morning sit under the dryer for 15 mins, then detangle my hair in 4 sections, slpitting those sections in 3 and twisting the hair once detangled. When I do the henna gloss I'll detangle after I wash the gloss out and deep conditioned.
Wash the deep conditioner out with the twists in.
Add my leave in and style my hair, usually a wng or keep trying to figure out twist outs because I want to see more of my length and protective style (with my own hair) during the winter. I also want to incorporate whipped shea butter recipes as part of my L.C. leave in  (my hair can't take too many layers) since I joined the shea butter challenge.
I picked up a few Ayurveda products to use as well. So far I'm loving Qhemet's alma and olive oil heavy cream and Camille Rose cocoa nibbs and honey growth oil for scalp massages during the week. On my second bottle of the oil, its now a staple.
Im committed to including Ayurveda into my hair regimen for a year and will take progression pics to document my results. HHG ladies!


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 27, 2017)

So Ms CP uploaded a new video that basically talked about her extended partnership with BelleBar Organics and her new product in the line: a rhassoul clay cleanser. 
I compared her latest kit to the kit a few months ago at the beginning of the partnership. It seems the ingredient recommendations have done a little switching around and a cleanser was added to the commercial kit.
Vids for comparison if anyone is interested:

So I have two questions to the group:
*1)* How are you brewing/What are you putting in your tea rinses?
*2)*Would you/Has anyone purchased Belle Bar CP products? I apologize in advance if I missed your post.

At $125 for the latest kit, I’m a bit shocked. Not because I don’t think it’s worth it. And lord knows I’ve probably spent many times over that amount in my PJ days...

I guess *question 3 *is: Is a $125 hair growth kit cost prohibitive to you? Why/why not?

The first attractant for me in Ayurveda was the inexpensiveness of it. #2: high efficacy though natural #3:customization... I do wonder if I’d be such a proponent of it if it cost the same or more than regular synthetic stuff. And if people’s first contact with Ayurveda is this do they then leave with the impression that it’s very expensive or time intensive to prepare and use.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 27, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So Ms CP uploaded a new video that basically talked about her extended partnership with BelleBar Organics and her new product in the line: a rhassoul clay cleanser.
> I compared her latest kit to the kit a few months ago at the beginning of the partnership. It seems the ingredient recommendations have done a little switching around and a cleanser was added to the commercial kit.
> Vids for comparison if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...



1). I put the same ingredients found in her tea rinse.  I bought all of the ingredients for less than $15 and ended up with roughly 10 oz of product.  It will likely last me more than a year because I've used it consistently and it still looks like I haven't made a dent in the contents.

2) I may, at some point, purchase their product simply to compare to my own.  But, keep in mind, they are local to me, so I can hit their pop up locations and purchase without shipping.

3) I don't see the kit being cost prohibitive FOR ME.  I tend to buy products I like or want to try, regardless, of the cost.  If I added up the cost of products I've purchased over a 6 month period, I suspect it will be greater than $125.  That includes products I've tried and haven't used again.

However, let's keep in mind (and I've seen this happen a few times with hair YouTubers), the audience they are catering to is NOT the group concerned with cost.  They cater to the group of people who want to get similar results BUT don't want to make/mix their own inexpensive ingredients.  That's really the bottom line.

I don't begrudge her partnership at all.  I've work in the industry (cosmetics manufacturing), so I understand why, behind the scenes, ingredients in formulations change.  It's inevitable for many reasons.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 27, 2017)

I just purchased the products but have not used them as of yet... We will see what its all about!


----------



## Sally. (Dec 28, 2017)

mzteaze said:


> You do realize that ANY treatment you do whether henna or otherwise are rarely instantaneous?  Most products work on a cumulative basis (meaning that with regular, consistent usage, you see results) - even the products with the synthetic stuff in it.  One time usage is rarely enough time to fully judge the effects.


thanks. yea, maybe i was expecting way too much and my high standards set me up for disappointment. but with my aphogee 2-step, i always see my breakage pretty much but all stop from one treatment and i thought a henna gloss was going to give me the same results. i will keep at it tho.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 28, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So Ms CP uploaded a new video that basically talked about her extended partnership with BelleBar Organics and her new product in the line: a rhassoul clay cleanser.
> I compared her latest kit to the kit a few months ago at the beginning of the partnership. It seems the ingredient recommendations have done a little switching around and a cleanser was added to the commercial kit.
> Vids for comparison if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...



I wish Farida all the success in the world! Go, Farida!

I'm not paying that kind of money for a hair kit. That is not good stewardship of MY money. But I'm more than happy to see others investing in it. I have spent a good amount on hair myself!

Also, Farida did not use these kits to grow/retain her hair. Her recipes over the last 5 years or so were simple DIY recipes, like those of Indian women who have luxurious hair for a few reasons.

Part of the allure of ayurveda -- for me -- was the DIY component. I like not having to order a product, but instead walk over to my powders, oils, and butters and do a little mixing -- customizing everything, down to the scent.

But like I said: Go, Farida!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 28, 2017)

Sally. said:


> thanks. yea, maybe i was expecting way too much and my high standards set me up for disappointment. but with my aphogee 2-step, i always see my breakage pretty much but all stop from one treatment and i thought a henna gloss was going to give me the same results. i will keep at it tho.



If you trial ayurveda for awhile and it's just meh for your hair, you can sell your powders and herbs to folks at LHCF.

I'm a firm believer that every quarter year of hair care practices really counts. My hair deserves what's best for it!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 28, 2017)

For those who are using DIY clay mixes, this video has very important information about pH and so forth. I didn't watch the video preceding it, but it is related and likely super informative as well.


----------



## Saludable84 (Dec 28, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So Ms CP uploaded a new video that basically talked about her extended partnership with BelleBar Organics and her new product in the line: a rhassoul clay cleanser.
> I compared her latest kit to the kit a few months ago at the beginning of the partnership. It seems the ingredient recommendations have done a little switching around and a cleanser was added to the commercial kit.
> Vids for comparison if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...



I think $125 is a bit excessive, but just as @mzteaze explained, I get it. While we may not care to purchase it here, there are still people who will pay to have the work already done for them. It is the same as purchasing any hair care products in general. If you have a favorite commercial deep conditioner, you are basically paying to have someone else do all the work for you. So while Ayurveda is cheap, you can spend, quite a bit, at one time just to stock up.

Now, on the other hand, to DIY Ayurveda, the same way with conditioner, you have to purchase the ingredients. For us, it seems like nothing, but when you think about it, even if making a few items here and there with everything you purchased, can last you roughly 3-6 months, that is space you have to make for storage of these items, for 3-6 months. My cassia and mehendi are just sitting somewhere waiting for love, and will last me until the middle to 3rd quarter of next year, meanwhile, ive had them for about 3-6 months now. Some people do not want to do all of that and just want easily accessible items. 

You also need to look at trial and error. It may be nothing for us to say "my hair doesnt like xyz" and gift it or sell it, but not everyone is into that; some people will just trash some items or feel that they wasted their money because now they have excess product they will never use. I learned this lesson with avocado oil. I hate it and it is just sitting in my closet, and it is going to sit there, because I know no one who uses its and have no one to give it too. I would have to figure it out. However, it is 16 ounces of avocado oil just smiling at me.

I dont find her price unreasonable to the right audience. For me, it is quite a bit, but that is because I dont mind making the products. For those that dont want to DIY, it is reasonable. I am pretty sure she isnt using cheap quality ingredients, it is likely small batched and made to order. It may be also be easier to determine comparability and consistency for those who may want to dabble in the future and need an actual comparison.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 28, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> For those who are using DIY clay mixes, this video has very important information about pH and so forth. I didn't watch the video preceding it, but it is related and likely super informative as well.



Very informative video @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Dec 29, 2017)

For Christmas I got henna hibiscus cassica and Alma powder. I’ve been using the growth oil for some time now but plan to do a henna gloss for the first time tonight. Any recommendations on what I should mix and long I should keep it in etc. I’m not really looking for color since I already have light /red hair but am not opposed to it either. Do I leave it on overnight or do I use with heat. Thanks in advance


----------



## Britt (Dec 29, 2017)

Wow at her hair in the still ! 
I'd drop $125 if it came with all the products I needed start to finish - poo, conditioner, leave in, oils, whatever magic needed. I would certainly pay for a kit with directions and no guess work.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 29, 2017)

I did my henna, amla, shikakiah infused oil soak last night for an overnight pre-poo. I also added tea tree oil in my mix so scalp felt wonderful and tingly this morning.


----------



## keranikki (Dec 29, 2017)

BlessedXs2 said:


> For Christmas I got henna hibiscus cassica and Alma powder. I’ve been using the growth oil for some time now but plan to do a henna gloss for the first time tonight. Any recommendations on what I should mix and long I should keep it in etc. I’m not really looking for color since I already have light /red hair but am not opposed to it either. Do I leave it on overnight or do I use with heat. Thanks in advance



It’s truly up to you. I steam my glosses/ henna treatments in, for I have fine/HiPo/color-treated (red) hair. Overnight treatments tend to open my cuticles too much and cause tangles.


----------



## Karmi (Dec 29, 2017)

@BlessedXs2 I do overnight henna glosses. My hair feels like I did a hard protein treatment in the morning so I follow up with a very moisturizing deep conditioner under heat for an hour. 

I don't think I can do straight henna treatments because the glosses seems to loosen my curl pattern.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thank you for your replies! I want to jump in head first and use a bit of EVERYTHING but think I’ll do then henna and hibiscus maybe add Aloe Vera juice and some honey to my Aussie moist and do it overnight. Does that sound good? I’ll use my tgin honey mask tomorrow after I wash it out. This is so exciting since I’ve been in bit of a rut (transitioning). I also plan on making a tea when I have the free time


----------



## Sally. (Dec 29, 2017)

i made the hair growth oil tonight. i'm letting it infuse on a candle warmer so that i can use some tonight.

my cassia, bhringraj, and aloe vera powders will be here tomorrow! i'm so excited. i also think i'm just gonna go ahead and order the bhringraj oil and that jakeala ayurveda whipped shea butter parfait even though i said i wasn't going to spend any more money until i trialed some of the products i already have.


----------



## Sally. (Dec 29, 2017)

how are you all straining the powders from your DIY mixes (especially the growth oil_?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 30, 2017)

Sally. said:


> And can I say CurlyProverbz videos are so annoying. I’m not sure if she’s dense or what but none of her videos contain the pertinent info. Her henna gloss treatment never said how long she left it on for. Neither did the cassia gloss treatment. There are some other things she does that I think are annoying so I may stop following her in terms of learning more Ayurveda Hair practices. It takes too much time to wade through her nonsense and I don’t wanna give her any more views.



I'm with you on this. I do not like her videos at all. They are long, with her talking excessively, but they have very little substance, IMO. 

Fortunately for me, I dabbled in Ayurvedic hair care years ago when it was really popular on this board, so I have some base knowledge and experience with these herbs. I just skim her videos to see what ingredients she's using.


----------



## NCHairDiva (Dec 30, 2017)

Sally. said:


> how are you all straining the powders from your DIY mixes (especially the growth oil_?



I use cheese cloth and a funnel... Some ppl are using coffee filters...


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 30, 2017)

keranikki said:


> *It’s truly up to you*. I steam my glosses/ henna treatments in, for I have fine/HiPo/color-treated (red) hair. Overnight treatments tend to open my cuticles too much and cause tangles.



This completely underscores a major point here - there are no definites about ayurvedic treatments simply because there are so many variables depending on what you've added to your mix.  

There are more rules of thumb - but they aren't definites.


----------



## fifigirl (Dec 30, 2017)

Today is wash day...... Did a hot oil treatment with shea butter, washed my hair with cream of nature sulphate free shampoo, did a tea rinse with tea spray containing fenugreek, amla, rosemary and brahmi. After rinsing, deep conditioned with Mane choice's easy on the curls hydrating conditioner mixed with CP oil....currently under my steamer as i type


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 30, 2017)

I’m often lazy until I get to the last bit of my oil. So I just let all the herbs and flower/seeds/etc settle to the bottom of the jar and pour the liquid off the top.


Sally. said:


> how are you all straining the powders from your DIY mixes (especially the growth oil_?


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 31, 2017)

Apologies if this has already been posted, I'm reading this thread backwards and haven't gotten to the beginning...

I thought this was a good clear ayurvedic regimen video. She even shows how she maintains throughout the week. I will be following a similar process incorporating CP's hair oil, growth oil, tea leave-in, henna gloss, Shea butter blend. I'm keeping my shampoo, deep conditioner and cream leave-in commercial. I'll replace the henna gloss step with a full henna treatment, clay mask, or protein treatment followed by a DC, depending on what my hair needs week to week.

I'm doing my 3rd BC next week, so I'm starting over from scratch. Wish me luck this time around. Lol


----------



## kxlot79 (Dec 31, 2017)

So I blow dried and flat ironed my hair yesterday for NYE. It was silky straight, like relaxer straight. Went to sleep exhausted and woke up to puffy puffy roots, well puffy everything. Le sigh. I might as well have just blown it out with how it looks now. Don’t y’all hate that??
At any rate, MBL still. Feels like 1-2 inches from WL. On the bright side, very little shedding and breakage and I didn’t have to trim much.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Dec 31, 2017)

Finally washed my hair yesterday, it was a mess. hot oil treatment to detangle. shampooed with trader joes TTT. deep conditioned with shea moisture honey mask + agave nectar in 4 bantu knots under plastic cap and hat for a few hours. hair felt wonderful, curls popping everywhere. set hair in twists with KCKT and keravada creme brulee. 
today, oil massaged keravada super ego, steamed in the shower. a dab of alikay naturals moisture rich hair parfait to untwist.  

I think need to start deep conditioning longer and with heat. I've been eyeing those heat caps, any recommendations or reviews?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Dec 31, 2017)

kxlot79 said:


> So I blow dried and flat ironed my hair yesterday for NYE. It was silky straight, like relaxer straight. Went to sleep exhausted and woke up to puffy puffy roots, well puffy everything. Le sigh. I might as well have just blown it out with how it looks now. Don’t y’all hate that??
> At any rate, MBL still. Feels like 1-2 inches from WL. On the bright side, very little shedding and breakage and I didn’t have to trim much.



All of that gorgeous hair!

Yay for very little shedding and breakage!!!


----------



## weavepat (Dec 31, 2017)

I applied an ayurvedic gloss last night and I'll wash it out after posting.
I brewed another batch of tea(2 tbsp each of whole amla and CS powder with 16 oz of boiling water) that's in the freezer.
I should finish my CP olive oil this week. I still have plenty of herb infused olive oil left so I'll just add castor, MSM, and essential oils to turn it into CP oil.
Still using the tea spritz(2 parts tea, 1 part Greg juice). The aloe, glycerin, and optiphen should arrive on Tuesday. I'll start experimenting with my own recipe next weekend.


----------



## Theresamonet (Dec 31, 2017)

Does anyone steam with their henna gloss? I just got a new steamer for Christmas, and I want to use it weekly.


----------



## gawcjw (Dec 31, 2017)

Sorry for the huge pictures.  These are my photos for the challenge.

*1. What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?*
     Reduce shedding and breakage
     Reduce frizz
     More volume and moisturized hair
*
2. What products or mixes do you intend to use?*
      I"m taking baby steps so I will do scalp massages with the CP oil 3-4 times per week and add Surkesh Ayurveda powder to my deep conditioner

*3. How frequently will you cleanse your hair?*
     Once per week

*4. How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?*
     The deep conditioner with the Surkesh Ayurveda powder 1 X per week, the DIY CP oil 3-4 times per week

*5. How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?*
      Once every three months

*6. Anything else you'd like to share?*
     I'm going to do my best to stick to the regimen because I've experienced a lot of shedding/breakage over the past few months and I want to get the volume I once had back.  I would also like to thank the ladies that participate in this thread.  I've subscribed to this thread and I have learned so much.  You all have shared a lot of valuable information.


----------



## Keen (Dec 31, 2017)

I’m going to add some CP infused oil to my tea.  I feel like I need to spray more often when I don’t add oil to my spray bottle


----------



## Saga (Jan 1, 2018)

I miss doing henna glosses and other ayurvedic mixes. For now I am still just doing the oil and the tea spritz interchangeably under my wig.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 1, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone steam with their henna gloss? I just got a new steamer for Christmas, and I want to use it weekly.



Interesting question. Bumping!

Any henna gloss steamer-ers out there?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 1, 2018)

HAPPY NEW YEAR, ALL!



​


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 1, 2018)

Did a henna gloss on Saturday. I upped the henna from 1 tablespoon to 2. Did a perm rod set. My hair feels super soft.

I need to infuse some more oil. I used my last bit up.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Does anyone steam with their henna gloss? I just got a new steamer for Christmas, and I want to use it weekly.



I do!  My hair is super soft with elasticity and strength after steaming with it.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR, ALL!
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Happy New Year my dear!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 1, 2018)

Question, does anyone still need to use a protein treatment in their regimen even with using henna? If you still use a protein treatment do you now use it less often than you once did before introducing henna to your regimen?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I do!  My hair is super soft with elasticity and strength after steaming with it.



Thank you! I just saw your earlier post about steaming your gloss and was about to comment on it. What is your gloss mix?


----------



## keranikki (Jan 1, 2018)

I use:
2 tbsp Napur 9 Henna
1 tsp Aloe Vera Powder
1/2 tsp of Rose Powder
Aloe Vera Juice

I make a thick paste of the following ingredients, then I add Maui Moisture Bamboo Conditioner (Silicone Free) to make my gloss.  Whatever I don't use, I place in the freezer until next time.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 1, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Question, does anyone still need to use a protein treatment in their regimen even with using henna? If you still use a protein treatment do you now use it less often than you once did before introducing henna to your regimen?



I definitely use protein just alternate with my henna glosses.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2018)

Im excited about trying this Nupur 9 herb blend! It has the kitchen sink in it. Lol. 

I went to the Indian market yesterday and bought most of what I'll need.

1x - 400g bag of Nupur 9 blend
3x - 100g box of Hesh Mehandi henna
2x - 100g box of  Hesh Tulsi
2x - 100g box of  Hesh Brahmi
2x - 100g box of  Hesh Neem
2x - 100g box of  Hesh Amla 
2x - 100g box of  Hesh Shikakai
2x -    50g box of  Hesh Rose powder
1 box - Rosehip and hibiscus tea 
1 box - Green tea with jasmine tea
1 bag - Methi Powder 
1 bag - Methi Seeds

I still have some stuff coming that I ordered on Amazon (jamila henna, more teas, bhringraj, shea butter, more oils, etc). 

I'm hoping that I like the Nupur 9 herb, because I will just use that for my glosses with some additional henna. The rest will be used for oil infusions and teas. 

I can't wait to BC and get started but I'm waiting to buy a wig.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 1, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I use:
> 2 tbsp Napur 9 Henna
> 1 tsp Aloe Vera Powder
> 1/2 tsp of Rose Powder
> ...



Awesome! I got all of that. lol I'm going to try your recipe.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 1, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Question, does anyone still need to use a protein treatment in their regimen even with using henna? If you still use a protein treatment do you now use it less often than you once did before introducing henna to your regimen?


I’m going to say no, but I have LoPo hair, so that can be a reason why.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm out of henna and amla powder.  Need to order more this week.

@naturalagain2 My hair loves protein but henna allows me to only need weaker proteins if that makes sense.  So my weekly dcs would look like:

Wk 1 - Henna gloss
Wk 2 - Moisture
Wk 3 - DC w/ Silk or wheat protein (weaker protein)
Wk 4 - moisture

Plus I started using a henna shea butter, and I still use my henna tea.  All of that together means I don't need as much protein in my routine, especially not protein treatments (keratin, etc.).


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I definitely use protein just alternate with my henna glosses.





Saludable84 said:


> I’m going to say no, but I have LoPo hair, so that can be a reason why.




Okay, thanks! I will take it slow and monitor. I have fine hair so I think I messed myself up before by doing the protein & henna so close together. I'm going to take it slow and alternate the henna glosses and protein far between each other. Maybe alternate between the two every 6 to 8 weeks. I plan to do my first gloss since cutting all my hair, at the end of the month. I think I will only do 2 heaping teaspoons and work my way up with each gloss. My hair has been more manageable and soft since I've cut my hair so I don't want to ruin it.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 2, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm out of henna and amla powder.  Need to order more this week.
> 
> @naturalagain2 My hair loves protein but henna allows me to use a weaker protein if that makes sense.  So my weekly dcs would look like:
> 
> ...



Ok that's a good alternative too. I may try that as well instead of a full on protein treatment. I know mixing a protein (Aphogee 2 min)  in with my DC (Keracare Humecto)  has given me good results lately as well instead of doing a full protein treatment then DC'ing after. 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 2, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Okay, thanks! I will take it slow and monitor. I have fine hair so I think I messed myself up before by doing the protein & henna so close together. I'm going to take it slow and alternate the henna glosses and protein far between each other. Maybe alternate between the two every 6 to 8 weeks. I plan to do my first gloss since cutting all my hair, at the end of the month. I think I will only do 2 heaping teaspoons and work my way up with each gloss. My hair has been more manageable and soft since I've cut my hair so I don't want to ruin it.


You may need to send a lifeline to some of the fine haired ladies, but for you, it may need to be one or the other. Not both.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 2, 2018)

Wash day was Saturday.  3 days later my hair is still nice and moisturized.  Yyaahhh...  Adding more moisture tonight, and after morning there after until wash day.  I also plan to use my hair oil to massage my scalp.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Ok that's a good alternative too. I may try that as well instead of a full on protein treatment. I know mixing a protein (Aphogee 2 min)  in with my DC (Keracare Humecto)  has given me good results lately as well instead of doing a full protein treatment then DC'ing after.
> 
> Thanks so much!


NP, yea I don't need to do actual protein treatments anymore - its too much.  Regular henna and wheat/silk proteins keep me together. 

I have fine/medium hair and this definitely works for me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 2, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> NP, yea I don't need to do actual protein treatments anymore - its too much. * Regular henna and wheat/silk proteins keep me together.*
> 
> I have fine/medium hair and this definitely works for me.


How often? I was thinking about alternating every 2-3 wks.

Pics are forthcoming. I haven't washed my hair... in a minute.  (Like a wk, but still, that feels mad long lol)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> How often? I was thinking about alternating every 2-3 wks.
> 
> Pics are forthcoming. I haven't washed my hair... in a minute.  (Like a wk, but still, that feels mad long lol)


So I'll do a henna gloss one week, then moisture DC the next week, then wheat/silk dc the third week, then moisture the fourth week.  This has been working for me thus far but of course I will tweak it if I start seeing bad results, or if one week I think my hair needs another moisture DC instead etc.  It's not a hard fast schedule is my point.

For my wheat protein I primarily use the Green Beauty Real Protein Treatment (hydrolyzed wheat) in a conditioner of my choice that I'm trying to use up - https://greenbeauty.com/real-protein-treatment/.  

I like the add-in type of proteins because I can add as much or as little as I think my hair needs that particular week.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 2, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> So I'll do a henna gloss one week, then moisture DC the next week, then wheat/silk dc the third week, then moisture the fourth week.  This has been working for me thus far but of course I will tweak it if I start seeing bad results, or if one week I think my hair needs another moisture DC instead etc.  It's not a hard fast schedule is my point.
> 
> For my wheat protein I primarily use the Green Beauty Real Protein Treatment (hydrolyzed wheat) in a conditioner of my choice that I'm trying to use up - https://greenbeauty.com/real-protein-treatment/.
> 
> I like the add-in type of proteins because I can add as much or as little as I think my hair needs that particular week.


Your schedule sounds good. 

I already have Neutral Protein filler, SAA's, and hydrolyzed quinoa protein (don't ask me why lol) but when I finish the NPF, I'll be looking for some keratin and whatnot. How is the greenbeauty line? I like her yt channel, but I really need to be convinced cuz I hate waiting for shipping (as I wait for my hibiscus powder and my thermometer ).


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jan 2, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Your schedule sounds good.
> 
> I already have Neutral Protein filler, SAA's, and hydrolyzed quinoa protein (don't ask me why lol) but when I finish the NPF, I'll be looking for some keratin and whatnot.* How is the greenbeauty line? *I like her yt channel, but I really need to be convinced cuz I hate waiting for shipping (as I wait for my hibiscus powder and my thermometer ).


I really do like the liquid protein a lot - GRANTED I've only ever tried liquid SAAs as another protein add in.  So I don't have much to judge it against.

I tried her ph balancing spray and I was "meh" about it, but mainly because I feel like I can make something similar at home.  I also tried her herbal hot oil treatment and wasn't super impressed.  Sooooo yeah lol.  If you ever just feel like waiting for some ish in the mail, try out the protein  but if you're already good with what you have, I wouldn't make a special order for it.


----------



## Karmi (Jan 2, 2018)

Adding my January starting pic. My hair reaches BSL. My goal for this year is MBL but would love to make it to WL. 

I'll be using infused Amala, shikakai, and henna in olive, avocado and coconut oil as weekly overnight pre-poos and or added to my weekly deep conditioner. 
I will scalp massages 2-3 times a week with CR honey & cocoa nibbs infused Ayurvedic hair oil. I may incorporate the CP hair tea or rose water for daily sprtizs.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 2, 2018)

Karmi said:


> Adding my January starting pic. My hair reaches BSL. My goal for this year is MBL but would love to make it to WL.
> 
> I'll be using infused Amala, shikakai, and henna in olive, avocado and coconut oil as weekly overnight pre-poos and or added to my weekly deep conditioner.
> I will scalp massages 2-3 times a week with CR honey & cocoa nibbs infused Ayurvedic hair oil. I may incorporate the CP hair tea or rose water for daily sprtizs.
> ...



Gorgeous! Love it.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 3, 2018)

This may be some food for thought for someone re the henna &/or protein consideration.
It’s always been helpful for me to remember what the products actually do for whether or not to use on my hair. To my understanding, henna coats your cuticles while a good protein treatment fills in the gaps of your cuticles. I always visualize shingles on a roof. Is my hair feeling rough because the edges of the shingles are jagged/missing? Or is my hair feeling brittle because the shingles themselves are weak? 
Everyone’s results vary slightly, but my own experience as a fine haired (high density) lady is that I love both in my monthly regimen. I wouldn’t want to choose because they are both beneficial for my hair journey.
I will say I use a lot more protein as my hair gets longer (older) and I style it more, especially with heat. You probably wouldn’t see as big a need for both if your hair is shorter (younger) or you PS a lot more often or rarely do higher damage styles (daily WnG, heat styling etc).
A good protein Rx strengthens the hair kind of like henna but I’d say the results of henna last longer and are more cumulative and are to some degree semi-permanent. A good henna mix can really smooth & flatten the cuticles mimicking a protein Rx too. So sometimes the results can be too subtle to tell apart. The better condition your hair already is in, the harder these differences are to tell apart. At that point, you’d probably let price point, ease of application, smell etc decide for you.


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 3, 2018)

Okay everyone, I have a confession to make:

The last time I did a overnight full henna treatment (6 weeks ago), I did not deep condition after. There I said it! I feel better now.  My hair just felt too good and I couldn’t be bothered. Hey, and since using S-Curl, I’ve been feeling invincible with my hair —it’s just so moisturizing that I was not worried. 

That is all.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 3, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> The last time I did a overnight full henna treatment (6 weeks ago), I did not deep condition after. There I said it! I feel better now.


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 3, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> So Ms CP uploaded a new video that basically talked about her extended partnership with BelleBar Organics and her new product in the line: a rhassoul clay cleanser.
> I compared her latest kit to the kit a few months ago at the beginning of the partnership. It seems the ingredient recommendations have done a little switching around and a cleanser was added to the commercial kit.
> Vids for comparison if anyone is interested:
> 
> ...



How are you brewing/What are you putting in tea rinses? 1 cleansing powder and 2 moisturizing powders plus rose powder
*2)*Would you/Has anyone purchased Belle Bar CP products? I apologize in advance if I missed your post. Heck No! I wouldn’t for those prices and honestly never checked the website it’s listed on, but I was curious until  @kxlot79 said a cleanser was added 
I’m not intimidated by Auyveda and I know it works. I’ve used it since I was natural in 2010. Much success to Farida tho

I guess *question 3 *is: Is a $125 hair growth kit cost prohibitive to you? Why/why not? Yep- that price is foolishness. When you start your base with LOW COST growth remedies that accelerates growth then you offer a $125 kit
I pitty the fool... naw hon, I can read all the literature my LHCF sistas came through wit!!


----------



## MizzBFly (Jan 3, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Okay everyone, I have a confession to make:
> 
> The last time I did a overnight full henna treatment (6 weeks ago), I did not deep condition after. There I said it! I feel better now.  My hair just felt too good and I couldn’t be bothered. Hey, and since using S-Curl, I’ve been feeling invincible with my hair —it’s just so moisturizing that I was not worried.
> 
> That is all.


This is me after a clay treatment. I did it again last Saturday.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2018)

MizzBFly said:


> How are you brewing/What are you putting in tea rinses? 1 cleansing powder and 2 moisturizing powders plus rose powder
> *2)*Would you/Has anyone purchased Belle Bar CP products? I apologize in advance if I missed your post. Heck No! I wouldn’t for those prices and honestly never checked the website it’s listed on, but I was curious until  @kxlot79 said a cleanser was added
> I’m not intimidated by Auyveda and I know it works. I’ve used it since I was natural in 2010. Much success to Farida tho
> 
> ...


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 3, 2018)

Pics!

In order:
1. Chunky twist out
2. Length check
3. Raggedy crown (I snipped right where my fingers are)
4. Trimmed crown





Eta: ok, just checking to see if the pics were up. I trimmed about 1.5" off everywhere. I'm now closer to CBL than APL. (This is the same yoyo I was on during my relaxed days:approach APL, trim back.  Fingers crossed for a different outcome.)

I washed today, didn't 'do' anything especially ayurvedic bc I was testing out a new dc (a base that I think I like so far). I did, however, seal with my shea butter/ broc butter/ mahabringraj oil mix, so I guess that counts.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 3, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Pics!
> 
> In order:
> 1. Chunky twist out
> ...



Nice length, ma'am!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Nice length, ma'am!


It's _aiiiight_, but thank you kindly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 4, 2018)

My henna is marinating. I'm doing a gloss tonight. I think I'll add some hibiscus powder (for a burgundy color, my beet powder is on the way ), rose powder, and avg. I'm trynna keep my ingredients list low so I can see what works.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't think I ever filled this out so here I finally am!

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
Increased strength and strand thickness

What products or mixes do you intend to use?
Right now I am being incredibly lazy. I make two oil mixes by adding a spoonful of Nupur 9 henna mix to about 8 oz avocado oil and about 8 oz coconut oil and leaving each for a long time in the sun. I just shake the bottles regularly.
I also add a squirt of Qhemet Biologics Moringa Tree Conditioning Ghee (got some ayurvedic stuff in it and I need to use it up) to X-Cel 21 and use that as my spritz
I use the coconut oil as a prepoo along with PK Elasticizer and I add some of the avocado oil and another spoonful of Nupur 9 to my deep conditioner mix (Afrotastic Curl Elastic + Silicon Mix).
I add the avocado oil to my ends every other day or so.
Since I'm in Jamaica and the windows in this country are stupid, I can't do the lazy method for making the next oil batches. I have an unused slow cooker that I'll make the oil with instead.

How frequently will you cleanse your hair?
Once a week

How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?
Once a week for conditioner and prepoo
Every other day for oil mix

How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?
Whenever I see thinning or splits I cut the affected areas

Anything else you'd like to share?
I have some shea butter to make an ayurvedic shea butter mix but I'm using CRN Almond Jai right now

I hope this is enough like CurlyProverbz for me to belong here.  I realize I don't follow any of her recipes exactly. I kind of just throw ayurveda into other stuff.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> I don't think I ever filled this out so here I finally am!
> 
> What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
> Increased strength and strand thickness
> ...



 It's absolutely enough. Most of us have tweaked that baheebeejeebees out of her recipes and our are simply doing what works for us. Welcome!


----------



## Colocha (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> It's absolutely enough. Most of us have tweaked that baheebeejeebees out of her recipes and our simply doing what works for us. Welcome!


Thanks! I'm glad to hear it.  I love your new profile pic by the way.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Thanks! I'm glad to hear it.  I love your new profile pic by the way.



Oh, thanks! 

Yeah, we're pretty chill in here. We like to have fun, share, cut up, and worry very little.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 4, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Oh, thanks!
> 
> Yeah, we're pretty chill in here. We like to have fun, share, cut up, and worry very little.


Sounds like the perfect thread for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Sounds like the perfect thread for me.


@Colocha 

Agreed! It is the perfect thread for me too.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 4, 2018)

@Honey Bee your hair looks good. Your crown looks better than you state. Just give all of it time. Another thing: when I was relaxed. I realized what I wasn’t doing was sealing mid-length to ends well. Get a heavy sealer in there OR double seal (apply Shea Butter to the entire section and as you twist, apply more Shea Butter down the length halfway, even if you have to dip several times).  Seems like a lot, but that has really helped me retain well.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 5, 2018)

Finally made a new batch of CP growth oil on Wednesday evening.  my recipe was:
1 tbs of henna
1 ts of amla and brahmi
1 cup of coconut oil
1 cup of olive oil
melt all of these together and then poured into a jar

added 3 tbs of funekgreek seeds
10 squirts each of rosemary and peppermint oils
1 ts of MSM powder

this morning I added in some jojoba just because it was sitting there.  I will add some JBCO tonight as well.  My husband had the bottle in his bag.  I was tearing up looking for until I finally asked him last night had he seen it

I was a bad girl.  I haven't oiled my scalp all week.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

I did my henna gloss and it was great! My hair feels stronger with no adverse effects. I shouldn't really be surprised since, a, I used henna relaxed (but it was pre-mixed!), and b, my fine hair loves protein-y things, but you never know.

I mixed 2 tsps of henna with a dash of acv and water. The next day I added one tsp of hibiscus powder (no rose) and avg. That sat for about an hour. (It turned burgundy, so pretty!) Added enough conditioner to turn it from burgundy to a dark rose color, left it on 3 hrs. Rinsed with V05 Clarifying conditioner. LCO'd (w/ diluted KCKT, Oyin Hair Dew and my shea butter/ broc butter/ mahabringraj oil mix). My hair is drying now.

@Taleah2009, don't feel bad, I haven't oiled my scalp in a while either.  I need to make another batch of oil. Oh! I bought an *electric mug warmer* to gently heat my oils!!! I meant to tell yall!  (I'm obviously v excited.) Hopefully I get my stuff sometime this month. 

In conclusion, lol, henna gloss- successful.  I can't wait to do a real treatment. I used to do my henna twice a month. Of course, back then, I was dealing with relaxer damage. Fine haired ladies, how often do you henna?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> I did my henna gloss and it was great! My hair feels stronger with no adverse effects. I shouldn't really be surprised since, a, I used henna relaxed (but it was pre-mixed!), and b, my fine hair loves protein-y things, but you never know.
> 
> I mixed 2 tsps of henna with a dash of acv and water. The next day I added one tsp of hibiscus powder (no rose) and avg. That sat for about an hour. (It turned burgundy, so pretty!) Added enough conditioner to turn it from burgundy to a dark rose color, left it on 3 hrs. Rinsed with V05 Clarifying conditioner. LCO'd (w/ diluted KCKT, Oyin Hair Dew and my shea butter/ broc butter/ mahabringraj oil mix). My hair is drying now.
> 
> ...



Yay!

I've been thinking about your investment and excitement and sending vibes that your experimentation stays fun and effective!

Good deal!


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Can't wait for tonight! Doing a henna gloss


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Yay!
> 
> I've been thinking about your investment and excitement and sending vibes that your experimentation stays fun and effective!
> 
> Good deal!


Awww! Thanks, boo.  

I'm spending a lot of money but it's not just for hair. Formulating my own personal care products might help with that medical issue. (It's a skin thing. ) Hair is just a happy diversion.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

I was just thinking....

do you think we should list all of her recipes as a reference in the event she deletes her youtube videos since her products are now available for purchase online?  Sometimes, these people will delete their "how to" videos once they get a line going......your thoughts?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I was just thinking....
> 
> do you think we should list all of her recipes as a reference in the event she deletes her youtube videos since her products are now available for purchase online?  Sometimes, these people will delete their "how to" videos once they get a line going......your thoughts?



I think that is a great idea


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I was just thinking....
> 
> do you think we should list all of her recipes as a reference in the event she deletes her youtube videos since her products are now available for purchase online?  Sometimes, these people will delete their "how to" videos once they get a line going......your thoughts?



Agreed. 

I've had that as a project, but maybe we can divide and conquer?

I'm making a private website for us (not trying to step on her toes). The goal was to distill her recipes to it and summarize the videos--with CLARITY and SIMPLICITY.

Let me go make it public but unGoogleable so folks can see it.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey, all. 

Group Project (Yay!)​
Please grab a CurlyProverbz video, link it, and type out the recipe beneath it (ingredients and method as best you can understand).

To make sure no one is working on the same video/recipe at the same time, feel free to at first just link in a video and indicate that you got it!

Nevermind! @Honey Bee already did it! Thanks still!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I was just thinking....
> 
> do you think we should list all of her recipes as a reference in the event she deletes her youtube videos since her products are now available for purchase online?  Sometimes, these people will delete their "how to" videos once they get a line going......your thoughts?


I already did.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Absolutely.  I'm not doing anything because we got snow here in southern virginia and I do not drive or go out in this kind of weather.  

We can list it and this way we will have it in the event they get deleted like 22ndCW did.  She deleted her videos.....Once they figure out their sales quota aren't being met because the recipes are online, they'll dummy up and start deleting so I think it is best that we have them here.  The gloss, the henna spray, shea mix, and growth oil.... all of it.  I mean let's face it....not that many people are going to fork over a hunnit bucks for some products, especially when those powders at an indian grocer range from 2.99-3.99.  Even the parachut coconut oil for a small bottle is like 8 bucks.  GTFOH with payin a hunnit and then have to pay for international mailing....then when u get ur packet home, you only have enough for one maybe two washings.....damn dat....nahhhh...i'm good.  Plus, we have been doing ayurvedic practices since before she discovered it and i mean waay back in the day....chile puleez....


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

These are the recipes and notes I have.

"Clay wash and beginners ayurvedic routine"
"How to build an ayurvedic regimen for hair growth"
"DIY henna, amla, and brahmi hair oil (ayurvedic)"
"Hair growth like a #BOSS ayurvedic oil recipe"
"Super hair growth oil DIY recipe"
"Curly routine- TEA and protective styling for max hair growth"
"Four DIY natural detanglers and leave in recipes you need in your life"
"4 INGREDIENT SUPER HAIR GROWTH OIL works for weave damaged edges and slow hair growth"
"Ayurvedic black soap shampoo for mad hair growth"
"Henna and rose gloss bar- crazy moisturized hair and length retention"


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

Go, @Honey Bee. 

Here's a link to the site I am making for us. I need to streamline it some, but I figured we could use an easy-to-navigate site. Even if we type them all here, I lose posts in these long threads.

At this page, I give what I hope is a super concise presentation on the Hair Tea. Video, clear ingredients list, clear list of other items needed, super concise instructions.

https://cpinspiredhaircare.wordpress.com/videos/recipe-videos/video-hair-tea/


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Go, @Honey Bee.
> 
> Here's a link to the site I am making for us. I need to streamline it some, but I figured we could use an easy-to-navigate site. Even if we type them all here, I lose posts in these long threads.
> 
> ...









You betta go 'head! That's a beautiful site! 

So should I just pm you my notes?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

This is how I formatted it, to try to make it as concise, complete, and user-friendly as I could.

---------

[Video] Hair Tea

Caution: This tea will stain your clothes, so it is advised that you wear a covering such as a towel over your clothes as you are spraying the tea onto your hair.


Dry Ingredients
•Henna (natural, body art quality) : 1 tablespoon
•Amla: 1/2 a tablespoon
•Brahmi: 1/2 a tablespoon
•Shikakai: 1/2 a tablespoon

Wet Ingredients
•Hot (but not boiling) water: enough to fill a tea mug
•lavender oil or tea tree oil

Other
•an empty spray bottle (to use as a container for the tea)
•a nonmetal tea mug
•nonmetal measuring spoons
•cheese cloth or pantyhose (for straining)
•a nonmetal utensil for stirring the tea mixture

Method

Mix dry and wet ingredients in a tea mug. Allow it to sit for a minimum of 4 hours and up to overnight. Strain the liquid into the empty spray bottle.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> You betta go 'head! That's a beautiful site!
> 
> So should I just pm you my notes?



Oh, that would be PERFECT! You rock, lady!


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jan 5, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy I may have missed it but do we refrigerate the tea or no. I added tea tree as a preservatives she said  but I don’t remember her saying anything else


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I may have missed it but do we refrigerate the tea or no. I added tea tree as a preservatives she said  but I don’t remember her saying anything else



I don't recall her saying anything about refrigerating it, but I'm not sure.

I make mine, put some in a super tiny spray bottle, and refrigerate the rest until I use it. I don't refrigerate my tiny spray bottle.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I don't recall her saying anything about refrigerating it, but I'm not sure.
> 
> I make mine, put some in a super tiny spray bottle, and refrigerate the rest until I use it. I don't refrigerate my tiny spray bottle.


Ok thank you that’s what I’ll do for myself ! It’s a hassle running to the kitchen lol


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Absolutely.  I'm not doing anything because we got snow here in southern virginia and I do not drive or go out in this kind of weather.
> 
> We can list it and this way we will have it in the event they get deleted like 22ndCW did.  She deleted her videos.....Once they figure out their sales quota aren't being met because the recipes are online, they'll dummy up and start deleting so I think it is best that we have them here.  The gloss, the henna spray, shea mix, and growth oil.... all of it.  I mean let's face it....not that many people are going to fork over a hunnit bucks for some products, especially when those powders at an indian grocer range from 2.99-3.99.  Even the parachut coconut oil for a small bottle is like 8 bucks.  GTFOH with payin a hunnit and then have to pay for international mailing....then when u get ur packet home, you only have enough for one maybe two washings.....damn dat....nahhhh...i'm good.  Plus, we have been doing ayurvedic practices since before she discovered it and i mean waay back in the day....chile puleez....



I will post the recipes to page one of this thread so that they are always here. Good point.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> Ok thank you that’s what I’ll do for myself ! It’s a hassle running to the kitchen lol



LOL. Agreed. I'll rewatch the video real quick. I'm curious now.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> @YvetteWithJoy I may have missed it but do we refrigerate the tea or no. I added tea tree as a preservatives she said  but I don’t remember her saying anything else



Okay, I rewatched it. She didn't mention refrigeration.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*CP's AYURVEDIC Strengthening Tea*

1 Spray bottle
Measuring Spoons
Cheesecloth
Rubber-band
Henna Powder
Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Shikakai Powder
Lavender Essential Oil
Hot Water
Coffee Mug

Boil water and let it sit until it is hot, but not boiling hot.  Add 1 tsp of each powder into a coffee mug.  Add hot water (not boiling) and give it a good stir.  Let the herbs marinate in the hot water as she does not specify for how long.  It's just like making tea so marinate at your own discretion.  Strain the herbs from the tea by way of using the cheesecloth to cover the mouth of the mug, add rubber-band to secure the cheesecloth and strain the tea.  Pour strained tea mixture into another mug. Then she poured the tea mixture into her spray bottle.  I never did see her use the lavender essential oil, so one can assume you add that into your tea mixture in the spray bottle. 

Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *CP's AYURVEDIC Strengthening Tea*
> 
> 1 Spray bottle
> Measuring Spoons
> ...



Thanks, lady!

@Honey Bee already had every single recipe typed up. Eeeeeep! So we don't have to do them.


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Go, @Honey Bee.
> 
> Here's a link to the site I am making for us. I need to streamline it some, but I figured we could use an easy-to-navigate site. Even if we type them all here, I lose posts in these long threads.
> 
> ...



Well done! I actually smirked at the title! Well done dear and Thanks for always having all our backs!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, lady!
> 
> @Honey Bee already had every single recipe typed up. Eeeeeep! So we don't have to do them.


Yay! That was _all_ of them?! Dang, I be on it and don't even realize.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*Whipped Shea butter and Henna infused coconut oil mix for hair growth*

*Items Used 
Essential organic Raw Coconut oil  
Henna and shea butter -
Amla  
Brahmi 
Peppermint essential oil 
Glass Jar 

*Disclaimer* I copied and pasted the title and items used from the description in her youtube video.  Also, she did not show case which powders she used, as she jumped right into making the mix.  
*
In a large pan, with the flame on low (low as possible), add Amla, Brahmi and Henna powders to pan and stir using a wooden spoon.  Add raw coconut oil and stir continuously.  Once complete, pour mixture into bowl.  She suggested straining herb before letting the oil mix solidify.  She didn't do it in the video, but she suggested it.  

After the mix has solidified, add your unrefined shea butter.  She didn't specify how much.  Mix with a hand held mixer.  Mix until you get it your shea mix whipped.  Pour mixture into container of your choice.  I guess you could add your essential oils at this point.  Unless I missed it, I did not see her include it.  

For as long as we have it for now, I included the video for this recipe in the event I've missed something along the way.  No shade to her, but I'm starting to notice some inconsistencies, but that's okay.  We'll have it here and I'm sure the ladies on this board can pretty much figure things out and custom their mixes to fit their hair.  More to come....


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*How I make my henna , shikakai and amla hair gloss - Ayruvedic*

***Disclaimer*  I noticed that she removed the items that she used in her descriptions.  I know it was there before because I wrote them down.  I actually copied and pasted it into a Word document.  See, this is what I'm saying about how they will delete videos and certain content once they create a brand for themselves.  I can't knock the hustle so...

Extra Virgin Coconut Oil
Olive Oil
Avocado Oil
Shikakai powder
Amla Powder
Henna Powder
Conditioner of your choice
Measuring Spoons

She suggests a tsp or tbspn of powders. Tablespoon of shikakai powder, teaspoon of amla and henna powders.  Add water until you get a thick mud like paste.  Add one to two tablespoons of each oil.  Mix until the mixture is somewhat thin.  Add your conditioner. This should make it somewhat thick again.  Stir your mixture.  Let it sit for 4 to 16 hours.  

She does not indicate how long to leave the mixture in your hair.  You could use your own discretion at this point.  Let me know if I've missed anything.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Okay, I rewatched it. She didn't mention refrigeration.


Thanks for checking!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*Cassia gloss | Beginners ayurvedic routine*


*Tea Mixture to Mix*
Two table spoons of Tea (ayurvedic tea mixture)
In this video, she uses her own tea bag
She added hot water 
Lavender Essential Oil
Tea Tree Essential Oil

*MASK*

1/2 Cup of Henna
1/2 Cup of Cassia
1/2 Cup of Aloe Vera Powder
Add hot water or aloe vera juice

At this point, the video jumps to the next version of the mix, using the Cassia Powder and a deep conditioner adding hot water.  In this video, she is giving alternatives on how to use the glosses, whichever may be easier for you. However, as stated before, you can custom blend your own to tailored for your hair. 

Let me know if I missed anything.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*Super Hair Growth Oil DIY recipe | Before and After footage*

*Recipe 3/4 cups of Coconut oil  *
*3/4 cups of Extra virgin love oil  *
*1 tsp - 2 tsp msm  *
*1/2 tsp Vitamin C please note I no longer add this to my oil. It's fine when I apply it to my scalp or for an hour to my hair but I recently did and over night DC and added this oil and I am convinced this ingredient left my hair very dry!  I do however take it orally as it has awesome hair growth benefits *
*Table spoon henna 1/2 cup fenugreek seeds  Indian shop *
*5 tablespoons of castor oil  *
*5-10 Drops of Tea tree  *
*Rosemary  *
*Peppermint *
*Please use vit c with caution if you have coloured hair *

She added the powders to a jar.  Add the warm coconut oil and olive oil.  Next add your essential oils. She suggests infusing the oils for four weeks, but of course, we are advanced in that we now are using warmers, crockpots, etc.

Let me know if I've missed something.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*How I use my DIY SUPER hair growth oil and boost its potency*


In this video, she suggests pouring the oil into an applicator bottle and oiling your scalp two to four times a week.  This is what she does for HER hair.  You can use at your own discretion.  Not only does she oil her scalp but massages it into her scalp using a scalp massager.

She also suggests using the oil by coating each strand of your hair (in her accent lolol) the evening before you shampoo.  Translation - as a pre poo.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*MUST SEE: Updated henna and fenugreek mask and application*

*So guys this is a must see henna mask tutorial . This mask can be used to stimulate hair growth and strengthen hair on a monthly or 6 weekly basis. The rest of the time I recommend you use my gloss and tea. Please see below xox *

1/2 Cup of Henna
1/2 Cup of Cassia
1/2 Cup of Aloe Vera Powder
1/2 tablespoon of fenugreek seeds
Warm Advocado and Olive Oil to the fenugreek seeds

Let me pause and say they carry the powder now, so I would be consistent and use 1/2 cup of fenugreek powder.  She grounds the fenugreeks seeds in this video and I know I don't have a mortar and pestle nor would I use one for this purpose.  

She takes the fenugeek seed oil mixture and add it to the powders and stir.  The mixture will sit for at least four hours.  Apply to hair as needed.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*Ayurvedic Black Soap Shampoo for mad hair growth*

*Indian and African hair growth boosters combine in this easy to make DIY which is deeply nourishing and stimulates hair growth in the follicles of the scalp and boosts circulation. *

*100 g of Black Soap *
*2 Tablespoons of ayurvedic herb infused olive oil *
*1. 5 Tablespoons of vitamin E oil *
*1 Tablespoon of glycerin *
*2 Tablespoons of avocado oil  *

* Basic recipe can be simply black soap and water .*

**


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

I think I've captured the most important videos.  I hope that it eliminates searching on You-tube as you try to figure out your own custom hair regimen.  Maybe we can have an Ayurvedic Recipe Sticky on this forum.  If I have missed something, let me know and I will go back and correct it.  Thx!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *How I make my henna , shikakai and amla hair gloss - Ayruvedic*
> 
> ***Disclaimer*  I noticed that she removed the items that she used in her descriptions.  I know it was there before because I wrote them down.  I actually copied and pasted it into a Word document.  See, this is what I'm saying about how they will delete videos and certain content once they create a brand for themselves.  I can't knock the hustle so...
> 
> ...




Will be trying this one thanks for posting!!!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl !!!!!!!

THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> ***Disclaimer* * I noticed that she removed the items that she used in her descriptions. * I know it was there before because I wrote them down.  I actually copied and pasted it into a Word document.  See, this is what I'm saying about how they will delete videos and certain content once they create a brand for themselves.*  I can't knock the hustle so...*


Exactly, and that's why I took notes. I don't chase indie products around.  She might fall out with bellebar's next month, and then I wouldn't have the product I had come to depend on. The whole purpose of ayurveda hair care_ (_to _me)_ is self-sufficiency.


----------



## Keen (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Exactly, and that's why I took notes. I don't chase indie products around.  She might fall out with bellebar's next month, and then I wouldn't have the product I had come to depend on. The whole purpose of ayurveda hair care_ (_to _me)_ is self-sufficiency.



I think @ThatJerseyGirl is on to something. Last week I was making oil and tea. I went to her channel for the recipes. Previously, she just included them on the more info area of the video. Well, I didn't find them. I had to google to get her recipe form other bloggers. I wrote down both recipes. I'll write down all of them. Soo, I will add the shea butter recipe to my regi.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Exactly, and that's why I took notes. I don't chase indie products around.  She might fall out with bellebar's next month, and then I wouldn't have the product I had come to depend on. The whole purpose of ayurveda hair care_ (_to _me)_ is self-sufficiency.




You're right.  And not only that, we will have everything right here for our use.  Also, if you have an indian grocer in your neighborhood, you'll see that the powders do not cost that much at all.  I just can't see paying that amount of money for those products because for one, you're not going to get a full teaspoon of anything in those packages.  You may get one or two good washings with it.  Do they come with detailed instructions?  Can't knock what she is doing and to be honest, in one of her descriptions which I should post, she mentioned using gro-aut oil regimen, which is how she came up with all of these different recipes.  The woman who created the Gro-Aut oil (she uses brahmi, amla, oils, etc.) uses some of these same practices.  I know her from way back and I think she lives in this southern part of VA as well.   All CP did was use the gro-aut oils, grew her hair and made a custom blend for her.  She just so happen to share it on youtube also.  Here is her statement below from her Super Hair Growth Oil DIY recipe which is in this thread. 


_Over the years I have tried and tested so many oils and ingredients with reasonable success in growing my hair faster than its usual rate. I used gro aut oil with great success and attained 2 inches if growth in 8 weeks. I made up my own version with additional ingredients and I thought I would share it with you. If you are looking for fast hair growth, whether your natural or relaxed this is the video for you. This is also suitable for men... so dont be shy give it a go or share it with the man in your life. _​
I know for a fact these practices work because I did it, CandiC did it, LondonGirl did it and countless others on this thread.  In fact, where is Londongirl and CandiC?  Anyway, I know CandiC grew her hair to great lengths doing these weekly ayurvedic treatment.  It just takes time and being consistent.  It's very simple to do if you have the time, and who doesn't have the time to invest in themselves?

ETA:  So why pay a hunnit when Gro Aut sells it for much cheaper.  Much much cheaper.  I'm not endorsing Gro Aut, but just so you can see a diff in price and I can attest that Gro Aut products work because I have used them years back.  I just prefer to do my own now. 

One important factor that CP does not enforce is the use of Rosemary Oil, which is a very potent oil that will grow hair much more so than Lavendar oil, which I think she uses for the scent.  Rosemary oil is where it is in terms of hair growth.  Hell, add a 1/2 teaspoon of sulfur to your ayurvedic oil and you should be lookin like Cousin It by the end or at least by the summer of 2018 provided you are consistent in your hair care practices.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 5, 2018)

I am grateful for the inspiration, but the more I watch these videos, the more I wonder:

Product name
Usage suggestions
Cautions (e.g., pregnancy warning, colors the hair, etc.)
Ingredient name, ingredient amount . . . until each ingredient is listed
Tools needed
Method
Handling advice

Why not include this clearly and succinctly?



Okay. Had to get that off of my chest.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Keen said:


> I think @ThatJerseyGirl is on to something. Last week I was making oil and tea. I went to her channel for the recipes. Previously, she just included them on the more info area of the video. Well, I didn't find them. I had to google to get her recipe form other bloggers. I wrote down both recipes. I'll write down all of them. Soo, I will add the shea butter recipe to my regi.




They were there because I copied and pasted them to a Word document and created my own copious notes tailored to the needs of my own hair.  I also noticed that she made edits to a lot of her videos too.  She is not a consistent person at all when it comes to her videos.  Her descriptions and what she actually does in her videos are two different things, and if you read the comments, many people question what to do, how long to leave it on, etc.  You just have to pay attention to the small details.  I'll give it to her...she's dummying up by trying to clean up the videos, but too late now because other youtubers have created videos.  

Take copious notes from the videos I posted because like smoke, I believe they will vanish soon.  At least you have it written here.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I am grateful for the inspiration, but the more I watch these videos, the more I wonder:
> 
> Product name
> Usage suggestions
> ...



A lot of her videos have been edited since she is in collab with Bellebar.  Initially, it wasn't like that.  However, some were never clear with instructions to begin with.  You have to listen to her ramble on and on and catch it from there.  I can tell you that she is a fan of Amla, Shikakai and Brahmi powders.  Coconut Oil, EVOO, etc.  Those are her biggest contenders.  She talks about the color release of the henna and cassia powders when left for hours to infuse.  I totally understand what you're saying.  Her rambling is tolerable to watch and listen to because her mannerisms aren't "unique" like 22ndCW.  I still get tickled when I think about that..lololol....


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Whipped Shea butter and Henna infused coconut oil mix for hair growth*
> 
> *Items Used
> Essential organic Raw Coconut oil
> ...


Okay pretty much what I'm understanding is that she made an ayurveda infused oil and whipped the shea butter and essential oils of her choice into the infused oil. That sounds easy enough. I can definitely go from there to infinity with this. It's like a light bulb came on right here.

Thanks @ThatJerseyGirl. I have some Vatika Frosting that I want to use and I wonder if I can use/add some of it for this purpose . I think I can actually. Ooooh I am getting deliriously excited now


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> They were there because I copied and pasted them to a Word document and created my own copious notes tailored to the needs of my own hair.  I also noticed that she made edits to a lot of her videos too.  She is not a consistent person at all when it comes to her videos.  Her descriptions and what she actually does in her videos are two different things, and if you read the comments, many people question what to do, how long to leave it on, etc.  You just have to pay attention to the small details.  I'll give it to her...she's dummying up by trying to clean up the videos, but too late now because other youtubers have created videos.
> 
> Take copious notes from the videos I posted because like smoke, I believe they will vanish soon.  At least you have it written here.


This is something I did a while back with a few of her videos that I know I will be using. I made notes and I keep them on my hard drive at home. She is definitely getting a little business savvy by editing her videos. You have to hand it to her.

I was never really interested in the Shea Butter one until Chicoro started that SB thread. So now that I have the actual gist of her message, I can really go from there and create a few customized blends for my hair. It's not that hard when you really give it some thought.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

I am not interested in everything she offers, but I am interested in the main ones like the Shea/Henna Butter, Clay mix, growth oils, detanglers, ayurvedic hair masks, black soap poo, and the henna tea. Anything else is just gravy for me.

Fusion Of Cultures have a couple videos I like as well like her DIY Clay Wash for example. Like @ThatJerseyGirl said, there are many other YTubers that have documented their results with these CP recipes.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay pretty much what I'm understanding is that she made an ayurveda infused oil and whipped the shea butter and essential oils of her choice into the infused oil. That sounds easy enough. I can definitely go from there to infinity with this. It's like a light bulb came on right here.
> 
> Thanks @ThatJerseyGirl jerseygirl. I have some Vatika Frosting that I want to use and I wonder if I can use/add some of it for this purpose . I think I can actually. Ooooh I am getting deliriously excited now



Hey Aggie!!! Happy New Year to you.  I don't see why you shouldn't be able to use your VF.  In fact, aren't they almost similar in terms of ingredients  (the amla, brahmi, coconut oil, etc?)

As far as the shea mix, you are exactly right!  Very simple to do.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hey Aggie!!! Happy New Year to you.  I don't see why you shouldn't be able to use your VF.  In fact, aren't they almost similar in terms of ingredients  (the amla, brahmi, coconut oil, etc?)
> 
> As far as the shea mix, you are exactly right!  Very simple to do.


You are right. I will be using the VF for my SB mixtures. I will do a little doctoring still though with some herbs I ordered from Monteray Bay Spice online store. I like the herbs from this online store because they are not just cosmetic grade but food grade. I can use them for both.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Exactly, and that's why I took notes. I don't chase indie products around.  *She might fall out with bellebar's next month, and then I wouldn't have the product I had come to depend on.* The whole purpose of ayurveda hair care_ (_to _me)_ is self-sufficiency.


Interesting point @Honey Bee


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 5, 2018)

Oh, I meant to tell yall. Earlier, a million pages ago, I had asked if I could blend up fenugreek seeds in my Nutribullet. I watched a yt'er do it yesterday- yes, you can, you just have to use the flat, 'seed' attachment thing-y. 

I wonder if it would work with_ oily_ fenugreek seeds?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 5, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> Oh, I meant to tell yall. Earlier, a million pages ago, I had asked if I could blend up fenugreek seeds in my Nutribullet. I watched a yt'er do it yesterday- yes, you can, you just have to use the flat, 'seed' attachment thing-y.
> 
> *I wonder if it would work with oily fenugreek seeds?*


If you try it, let us know how it worked out please @Honey Bee.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2018)

@Aggie - are you able to get fenugreek powder where you live?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> @Aggie - are you able to get fenugreek powder where you live?


@ThatJerseyGirl 

No hon. I have to buy it online. I get a good price for a 5lb bag on Amazon - under $20 I  think with free shipping. So I don't mind getting it there since I order quite a bit from Amazon.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl
> 
> No hon. I have to buy it online. I get a good price for a 5lb bag on Amazon - under $20 I  think with free shipping. So I don't mind getting it there since I order quite a bit from Amazon.



Would you mind sharing which vendor? 

I have Indian grocers literally a 5-minute wall away, but not at that price.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 6, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl and @Honey Bee, I will be 100% unoffended if you say, "Hayle naw" , but can I invite you to be an administrator of the cpinspiredwordpress.com site I'm building for us?

What I want to do is have just ONE comprehensive format for presenting a product/recipe. Right now I have two.  I want to keep the format here https://cpinspiredhaircare.wordpress.com/videos/recipe-videos/video-hair-tea/ BUT ADD A USAGE NOTE at the top, like I did here https://cpinspiredhaircare.wordpres...product-hair-detanglers/diy-hair-detangler-1/.

I also want to remove the CP products from the "VIDEOS" menu. (It's unnecessarily repetitive.)

Once I do that, then I'll create a whole bunch of blank pages for the products to be discussed in that format above. If you inbox me your email address, then I can make you an administrator and you can copy and paste onto the product pages. It's not hard to do. And don't worry about perfect typing or anything. I can proofread and stuff. 

Like I said, please easily say no if not interested. I will get around to it eventually. I just thought it might be a good idea to give access to more than one LHCF member, and also thought it might get done faster.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> Would you mind sharing which vendor?
> 
> I have Indian grocers literally a 5-minute wall away, but not at that price.


It's this vendor @Saludable84

It looks like it went up $1.00 but still a great price


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jan 6, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> @ThatJerseyGirl and @Honey Bee, I will be 100% unoffended if you say, "Hayle naw" , but can I invite you to be an administrator of the cpinspiredwordpress.com site I'm building for us?
> 
> What I want to do is have just ONE comprehensive format for presenting a product/recipe. Right now I have two.  I want to keep the format here https://cpinspiredhaircare.wordpress.com/videos/recipe-videos/video-hair-tea/ BUT ADD A USAGE NOTE at the top, like I did here https://cpinspiredhaircare.wordpres...product-hair-detanglers/diy-hair-detangler-1/.
> 
> ...




I just wanted to come back and comment.  I would be happy to assist.  Let me buckle down and get into this.  

@Honey Bee -- what say you, sis?

So excited!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 6, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> I just wanted to come back and comment.  I would be happy to assist.  Let me buckle down and get into this.
> 
> @Honey Bee -- what say you, sis?
> 
> So excited!



Yay! Thanks SO much!


----------



## keranikki (Jan 6, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> I did my henna gloss and it was great! My hair feels stronger with no adverse effects. I shouldn't really be surprised since, a, I used henna relaxed (but it was pre-mixed!), and b, my fine hair loves protein-y things, but you never know.
> 
> I mixed 2 tsps of henna with a dash of acv and water. The next day I added one tsp of hibiscus powder (no rose) and avg. That sat for about an hour. (It turned burgundy, so pretty!) Added enough conditioner to turn it from burgundy to a dark rose color, left it on 3 hrs. Rinsed with V05 Clarifying conditioner. LCO'd (w/ diluted KCKT, Oyin Hair Dew and my shea butter/ broc butter/ mahabringraj oil mix). My hair is drying now.
> 
> ...



I henna once a month, as far as glosses are concerned.  I use my my henna tea rinse every day though.  My hair loves it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 6, 2018)

@YvetteWithJoy @ThatJerseyGirl I'm in! I have no idea what I'm doing, but I learn fast.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy @ThatJerseyGirl I'm in! I have no idea what I'm doing, but I learn fast.


 I like this post - too cute.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> It's this vendor @Saludable84
> 
> It looks like it went up $1.00 but still a great price


@Saludable84, Did you get this?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 6, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> @YvetteWithJoy @ThatJerseyGirl I'm in! I have no idea what I'm doing, but I learn fast.



Yay! Thank you!


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 6, 2018)

There are too many things I want to do. 

Henna
Various Ayurvedic treatments
Oil rinse
Acv rinse
Tea rinse
Clay mask
Deep condition
Steam
Rice water rinse
Protein treatment
LOC method
MHM method 
Growth scalp oil
Scalp massages 

I need to figure out what I'm doing.  I guess I'll start by determining what things are accomplishing the same goals and what things can be combined.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 6, 2018)

Is anyone seeing results from the growth oil mix without the MSM and vit C?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84, Did you get this?


No. I figured I would try back when I got under WiFi.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 6, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Is anyone seeing results from the growth oil mix without the MSM and vit C?


MSM made me break out (yes, even just topically), so my next batch will have to be made without it. I'm still gonna use MSM tho, just in dc's and not left on. I'll let yall know if I get results.

Fyi, I'm doing MHM and just inserting ayurveda into it. So, my dc will have some oil in it, or my clay mask will include some amla and rose powder, etc.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> No. I figured I would try back when I got under WiFi.


Okay gotcha


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 7, 2018)

1/2 tsp of what kind of sulfur? Recommendations on using sulfur?
TIA!


ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Hell, add a 1/2 teaspoon of sulfur to your ayurvedic oil and you should be lookin like Cousin It by the end or at least by the summer of 2018 provided you are consistent in your hair care practices.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 7, 2018)

I full strength henna Rx 1x/month and will usually do a henna gloss 1-2/month


Honey Bee said:


> Fine haired ladies, how often do you henna?


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 7, 2018)

So far the main noticeable difference for me is in the strength, shine, manageability, and darkness of my new growth. Idk that the oil has actually done anything to my growth rate. My initial answer is no. I have never used MSM or Vitamin C topically.


Theresamonet said:


> Is anyone seeing results from the growth oil mix without the MSM and vit C?


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay gotcha


Sorry. Im not seeing it


----------



## weavepat (Jan 7, 2018)

For everyone involved in the wordpress project. I just came to talk about keeping my scalp oiled and y'all are in here putting an archive together!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 7, 2018)

fifigirl said:


> Well done! I actually smirked at the title! Well done dear and Thanks for always having all our backs!



I missed this post yesterday! You're more than welcome.

Lol. Should I change the title, ya think?


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 7, 2018)

keranikki said:


> I henna once a month, as far as glosses are concerned.  I use my my henna tea rinse every day though.  My hair loves it.





kxlot79 said:


> I full strength henna Rx 1x/month and will usually do a henna gloss 1-2/month


@kxlot79, Are you also using the tea?

I think yall have the right idea- lots of henna- but I don't know if I should apply it in controlled doses (like a full treatment or a gloss several times a month) or one dose with touch ups (ie, the tea), I don't think I should do both.


----------



## keranikki (Jan 7, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> @kxlot79, Are you also using the tea?
> 
> I think yall have the right idea- lots of henna- but I don't know if I should apply it in controlled doses (like a full treatment or a gloss several times a month) or one dose with touch ups (ie, the tea), I don't think I should do both.



I would only do both if your hair loves protein.  If not, then please don't.  It will make your hair too hard.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 7, 2018)

keranikki said:


> *I would only do both if your hair loves protein.* If not, then please don't.  It will make your hair too hard.


My hair really does*.  But I'm nervous about henna on gp. Herbs are tricky. The same herb grown in two different places can have different % of active ingredients and I'm not trynna be surprised. I'll do a full masque and re-assess. 

*eta: for example, when I take down my crochets, I do a full protein wash day. Tiger Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner, and that stuff is not a game. Next wash day, I concentrate on moisture... and Nexxus Polymedic Recon.  (used to use Emergencee). My hair adores protein and eats it up with a spoon.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Jan 7, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> My hair really does*.  But I'm nervous about henna on gp. Herbs are tricky. The same herb grown in two different places can have different % of active ingredients and I'm not trynna be surprised. I'll do a full masque and re-assess.
> 
> *eta: for example, when I take down my crochets, I do a full protein wash day. Tiger Reconstructing shampoo and conditioner, and that stuff is not a game. Next wash day, I concentrate on moisture... and Nexxus Polymedic Recon.  (used to use Emergencee). My hair adores protein and eats it up with a spoon.



I say take it slow and assess from there. A full blown treatment shouldn't hurt but take it slow on how often you do it in between. Once your hair gets that dry brittle feeling some times it can be a BEAST trying to get it to feel back normal.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 7, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> I say take it slow and assess from there. A full blown treatment shouldn't hurt but take it slow on how often you do it in between. *Once your hair gets that dry brittle feeling some times it can be a BEAST trying to get it to feel back normal.*


I've been there, but I bounce back _fast_. I really feel as though my strands have, like, 2 layers of cuticle (compared to yall's 5-8).  My hair ate that gloss, like ' Oh, that was delicious. May I have another?' 

I have to figure out how to properly preserve the tea bc I am. not. running back and forth to the fridge.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> Sorry. Im not seeing it


Okay @Saludable84 let's try it again and please let me know if you can see it now okay?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 7, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> @kxlot79, Are you also using the tea?
> 
> I think yall have the right idea- lots of henna- but I don't know if I should apply it in controlled doses (like a full treatment or a gloss several times a month) or one dose with touch ups (ie, the tea), I don't think I should do both.



I will say, I've done the gloss every week with a tea rinse then use a henna  serum DAILY with no problems.  I think you have to consider what YOUR hair can handle vs following cut and dry rules.

As always, I say, I have fine hair that will wallow in heavy protein weekly and beg for more. Meaning, it might be different if you have more density and or a different texture.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Okay @Saludable84 let's try it again and please let me know if you can see it now okay?


No  what is the vendors name?


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2018)

Saludable84 said:


> No  what is the vendors name?


Food To Live Fenugreek seed. I wonder why you can't see it  I can see it. @Saludable84 do you think it's because I am logged in?

Here's an image on Amazon:


----------



## Aggie (Jan 7, 2018)

@Saludable84

^^^Looks like it's cheaper directly from their site.


----------



## Saludable84 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aggie said:


> @Saludable84
> 
> ^^^Looks like it's cheaper directly from their site.


I see it now. I just purchased some powder but I like the price of the seeds. I need to try a mask again.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 8, 2018)

Here’s my starting pic. Placing here for accountability. Finally got my JBCO back from hubby so I added that to my oil yesterday. I’ll let it sit for 2 more days and I’ll start using Tuesday night. Only keeping my hair straight today and tomorrow it will be back in twists. Mainly because I am going to Zumba so it will be a sweaty mess. I can’t retain straight hair and workout. And since I’m fat as hell right now I need to workout more than I need straight hair lol


----------



## fifigirl (Jan 8, 2018)

I did a henna treatment over the weekend using my leftovers from my Godrej Nupur henna.....it was just a simple mix made using the powder and water.......I left it overnight and my hair loved it. Rinsing it out was pretty easy as i used v05 moisture milks conditioner. I followed it with the Mane choice Easy on the Curls hydrating deep conditioner which i left on for about 90 minutes....My hair felt so good that i cannot wait to do another treatment this weekend!


----------



## Keen (Jan 8, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I will say, I've done the gloss every week with a tea rinse then use a henna  serum DAILY with no problems.  I think you have to consider what YOUR hair can handle vs following cut and dry rules.
> 
> As always, I say, I have fine hair that will wallow in heavy protein weekly and beg for more. Meaning, it might be different if you have more density and or a different texture.


What’s a henna serum?


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 8, 2018)

Keen said:


> What’s a henna serum?



It's a product I bought from Habibi Body. http://www.habibibody.com/Henna-Hair-Serum_p_106.html

One of my new favorite products.


----------



## Keen (Jan 8, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It's a product I bought from Habibi Body. http://www.habibibody.com/Henna-Hair-Serum_p_106.html
> 
> One of my new favorite products.


Ingredients are . Price is a bit steep.  I would get it if I was relaxed.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 8, 2018)

I am also using the tea just about daily (in cornrows atm).
Shelly from the blog Hairscapades (https://hairscapades.com/category/my-regimen/)had some excellent details on her henna use. She found that henna loosened her curl pattern so at some point she just started doing henna on her roots and a light gloss (or just DC) on the length of her hair. At my last notice, she was a straight natural.
Henna doesn’t loosen my curls but it does smooth them to the point that my more henna treated hair behaves different when wet. It doesn’t get as tangly and isn’t as prone to breakage. Dry hair is the same.
How long have you been using henna?


Honey Bee said:


> Are you also using the tea?


----------



## prettywhitty (Jan 10, 2018)

I love this thread. Thank you ladies for the Wordpress link!
Another wash day. I’ve seen improvements in my hair using Amla powder + olive oil heated in warm water as a preepoo. Today I added a bit of conditioner to my mix. I then shampooed and added a green tea rinse that I add rosemary and peppermint too. My shedding had improved so much! I also went back to shampooing in sections. Detangling was SO easy!! The green tea rinse was a help with detangling and reduced shedding. I won’t be without it now.   I’ll twist it up again and continue to use castor oil on my twists. I’m thinking of putting my leftover green tea in a spray bottle and spritzing my hair this week. 
Overall my hair is way more moisturized. It’s also shinier and look so much healthier. I think I will continue to augment my routine with little tweaks here and there. I want to try Cassia next month.


----------



## Sally. (Jan 11, 2018)

Soaring Eagle said:


> Okay everyone, I have a confession to make:
> 
> The last time I did a overnight full henna treatment (6 weeks ago), I did not deep condition after. There I said it! I feel better now.  My hair just felt too good and I couldn’t be bothered. Hey, and since using S-Curl, I’ve been feeling invincible with my hair —it’s just so moisturizing that I was not worried.
> 
> That is all.


do you use the new or old s-curl formula? and can you explain how you use it in your regimen?


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 11, 2018)

Sally. said:


> do you use the new or old s-curl formula? and can you explain how you use it in your regimen?



Also @Soaring Eagle, Does the scurl give your hair a heavily coated feel? I used s-curl early in my natural hair journey, but hated touching my hair and then having glycerin on my hands, not to mention my neck and forehead. I need touchable hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 11, 2018)

I haven't done barely anything hair related all week. (Family pops up, no prep time, just crazy and- dare I say- rude, but w/e...) Shea butter is holding me down, tho.  Hair is still nice and juicy despite the fact that wash day done came and went. 

However! I got my Vanity Planet scalp massager today!  It's_ amazing_, can't wait to use it with some oils.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 11, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Also @Soaring Eagle, Does the scurl give your hair a heavily coated feel? I used s-curl early in my natural hair journey, but hated touching my hair and then having glycerin on my hands, not to mention my neck and forehead. I need touchable hair.


 This is why I don't mess with s curl. I can't stand the stickiness. Hard hair can be crunched out with some oil, but stickiness won't go away until you wash. (And co washing don't cut it on my hair, I'd need _actual shampoo_.)


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 11, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> This is why I don't mess with s curl. I can't stand the stickiness. Hard hair can be crunched out with some oil, but stickiness won't go away until you wash. (And co washing don't cut it on my hair, I'd need _actual shampoo_.)



Right; I can't deal with sticky hair. If s-curl is still the same s-curl, I'll pass. Lol

Have you found a way to persevere your tea spray yet? I can't be walking back and forth to the refrigerator either. Do you think just adding citric acid would do the trick, even for just a few days at a time?


----------



## Soaring Eagle (Jan 12, 2018)

@Sally. I use S Curl as my leave-in every single wash day and when I am remoisturizing.

After washing and deep conditioning, I go crazy with it, especially on my ends. I may or may not proceed to saturate my hair with oil. Whether or not I use oil, my hair is then heavily coated in Shea butter (not new to me) and braid tautly.

When I am remoisturizing, I undo each braid, then heavily spray S Curl  and apply Shea butter again. I honestly rarely ever remoisturise between wash days though, since I wear a baggy constantly and SCurl is super moisturizing. My roots which are not baggied (because I only baggy the ends), can stay moisturzied almost until my next wash. My use of S Curl (and my Regimen in general) is a modified version of Chicoro’s old Regimen, so many things may sound familiar. I’ve been doing this process since December 2016, but only recently added S Curl (the ONLY new product to my regimem) which has made my hair even happier.

@Theresamonet I’ve been using S Curl heavily. I mean, the amount I use on wash day would be baffling to many of you. I have NEVER experienced any sort of stickiness. HOWEVER, the use of S-Curl and Shea butter does give me a greasy coating ( it’s not sticky though, just greasy- which I like), which mostly comes from the SB.

I have heard about stickiness with other Curl activators though, but the use of a cleanser  (doesn’t have to be clarifying), should be able to keep your hair from getting sticky ( if that’s something you’re experiencing.)

Take what I say with a grain of salt though, because I live for greasy hair; it’s how I retain length. So maybe I’m oblivious to this “stickiness” that might actually be occurring.


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 12, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Right; I can't deal with sticky hair. If s-curl is still the same s-curl, I'll pass. Lol
> 
> Have you found a way to persevere your tea spray yet? I can't be walking back and forth to the refrigerator either. Do you think just adding citric acid would do the trick, even for just a few days at a time?


Citric acid doesn't have any anti-bacterial properties to it that I know of. I'm planning to use one of the several types of Optiphen. I have samples of all of them, iirc.

I finally got all my supplies, btw. I was waiting for the beet powder (for henna, that plus hibiscus should give me burgundy) and my scale and thermometer. I can't get to hair stuff for a few more days, but when I can, it's going down! _*happy two step*_


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 12, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> How long have you been using henna?


I used Surya henna creme (pre mixed) from the time I joined to the time I started transitioning, so about five years. The company claimed that there was no bad stuff in it, but I really didn't know, lol. It seemed ok tho. My hair thrived, I was using it twice/ mo. 

I expect actual, real henna to be stronger, so I'm prepared to dip a toe in before going crazy. My blend is henna, hibiscus powder, beet powder, maybe rose powder, aloe vera juice, and a dash of acv. I think I should be good.


----------



## Sally. (Jan 12, 2018)

*Accidentally posted this in the Shea Butter challenge thread, but:*
something in the CP hair growth oil smells like that *wild hair growth oil* from back in the day. do yall remember that?





crazy thing is, that's the oil that led me to discover this site back in 2004. i was searching for reviews on it to see if it really worked and of course the ladies here were already on it, lol. anyway, i think its the peppermint oil that's causing the spicy, cloyingly sweet scent. does anyone else's CP oil smell similar? and if so, what fragrance do you add to minimize the smell?


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 12, 2018)

Honey Bee said:


> I haven't done barely anything hair related all week. (Family pops up, no prep time, just crazy and- dare I say- rude, but w/e...) Shea butter is holding me down, tho.  Hair is still nice and juicy despite the fact that wash day done came and went.
> 
> However! I got my Vanity Planet scalp massager today!  It's_ amazing_, can't wait to use it with some oils.



I want that.  Thank you for your review.  I may order it this week


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 12, 2018)

Spicy but cloyingly sweet? Hmm... the only thing that sounds like that to me is the fenugreek. Fenugreek kinda smells like maple syrup. (Not unlike the Keravada 1010 oil or their creame brûlée...)
My CP oil just smells herbal, mildly floral but pretty neutral. I added cinnamon, rosemary, peppermint, cedarwoood, clary sage, and chamomile EOs to mine though.


Sally. said:


> anyway, i think its the peppermint oil that's causing the spicy, cloyingly sweet scent. does anyone else's CP oil smell similar? and if so, what fragrance do you add to minimize the smell?


----------



## Colocha (Jan 13, 2018)

Did a full henna gloss this wash day for 2 hours with heat. Hair was strong and a little dry so I used Soultanicals Afrotastic Curl Elastic for 20ish minutes afterwards. I pray this never gets discontinued. It softened my hair literally instantly. Chilling now, waiting on takeout, and hoping I find motivation to rollerset tonight.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

I did a full hendigo treatment today followed by NG Rose CLay DC - that is one awesome deep conditioner. I am so glad I bought 4 jars during BF sales and will be keeping this one in my stash if the formula doesn't change. 

I already oiled my scalp with CP growth oil. I know I shouldn't have so close to my hendigo treatment too since it causes the indigo dye not to release as it should. Problem is I forgot and remembered halfway in so I finished it. I'll just do another hendigo in about 2 weeks instead of 3 this time.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 13, 2018)

So I came across this wonderful vid by Green Beauty showing her results with onion juice. In the video is a snapshot of a subscriber’s progress too.
I believe this to be relevant particularly for those of you with sensitivities or reservations or curiosity about using MSM and/or Vitamin C in your CP oil. The active component of MSM is thought to be sulfur and I believe Vitamin C has proven to optimize absorption of MSMs critical attributes.
Onion prepoos may be a nice alternative for those of you considering.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 13, 2018)

I had my first wash day of 2018. I thought I was gonna rock straight hair for a month. Idk who I thought I was kidding. My hair was cornrowed about 4 days after straightening it. Bounce back game is strong though. Luscious, springy, juicy curls awaited me.

I did an onion juice prepoo. I had it marinating for about 3 hours while I did chores. The smell shockingly did not linger (because I strained and filtered it). I had a very nice tingly/warming sensation for about 15 minutes of every hour. Felt like something was happening and I’m excited to add this into my routine for this year.
I did shampoo #1 with Elucence Moisture Benefits and shampoo #2 with Black Soap. DC’d with Ion Repair solutions. Did LOC with the tea spritz, CP oil and Shea butter. I now have 12 juicy twists awaiting a nice twist out.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> So I came across this wonderful vid by Green Beauty showing her results with onion juice. In the video is a snapshot of a subscriber’s progress too.
> I believe this to be relevant particularly for those of you with sensitivities or reservations or curiosity about using MSM and/or Vitamin C in your CP oil. The active component of MSM is thought to be sulfur and I believe Vitamin C has proven to optimize absorption of MSMs critical attributes.
> Onion prepoos may be a nice alternative for those of you considering.


Great video @kxlot79, all I heard was it helped with her graying hair. That's definitely enough reason for me to try it.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 13, 2018)

I know a few members in this challenge mentioned graying hair (so they may also find this of interest). I have personally known people to attest reversing it.
She also said it increased her density and shine and strand thickness.
She doubts it affected her growth but I’ve seen other people have their growth increased by using onion juice regularly.
I’m willing to be a guinea pig for all possible positive outcomes! Lol


Aggie said:


> Great video @kxlot79, all I heard was *it helped with her graying hair*. That's definitely enough reason for me to try it.


----------



## Aggie (Jan 13, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> I know a few members in this challenge mentioned graying hair (so they may also find this of interest). I have personally known people to attest reversing it.
> She also said it increased her density and shine and strand thickness.
> She doubts it affected her growth but I’ve seen other people have their growth increased by using onion juice regularly.
> I’m willing to be a guinea pig for all possible positive outcomes! Lol


I'm indeed going to try it for sure but I may add some aloe vera fresh from my garden to it. I really need a blender for my hair stuff too.


----------



## weavepat (Jan 14, 2018)

I've decided to change my regimen from washing every week to every two weeks. I'll apply a gloss the night before, then just rinse out with a cleansing conditioner, DC, and style. Still using my semi-diy spritz on my length for strength and moisture. I think I'll mix up my true diy spritz today to see how it compares.

Tentative mix:
3 oz Ayurvedic tea
2 tsp Aloe juice
1 tsp Glycerin
1/4 tsp Optiphen


----------



## Honey Bee (Jan 14, 2018)

weavepat said:


> I've decided to change my regimen from washing every week to every two weeks. I'll apply a gloss the night before, then just rinse out with a cleansing conditioner, DC, and style. Still using my semi-diy spritz on my length for strength and moisture. I think I'll mix up my true diy spritz today to see how it compares.
> 
> Tentative mix:
> 3 oz Ayurvedic tea
> ...


Make sure your 1/4 tsp of Optiphen is exact* and you should be good.

Glycerin is soluble in water, but if you add any oil, you'll either have to shake it every time or add an emusifier.

*For the benefit of those who are new to using preservatives: The usage rate of Optiphen is .5- 1.5% and you should always use the max when dealing with teas and stuff you make yourself. 1.5% of 3 oz= .o45 oz= .27 tsp. Also, fyi...



> * Humectants: More about glycerin! *
> 
> _While researching the post on the possibility that glycerin might draw water from your skin in low humidity environments, I learned more than I could have possibly imagined about this plentiful and inexpensive humectant. I'd like to share a few of those findings with you. I know many of us avoid glycerin due it its stickiness, but I think after reading this, you might be willing to endure a little sugary sweetness on your skin to get these great benefits! (If you haven't read this post on an overview about our skin, please do so before reading this post as you might feel a bit lost with all these acronyms!)_
> 
> ...


----------



## SunkissedLife (Jan 14, 2018)

Took a trip to the Indian Market today and picked up the items pictured below. My hair is crazy dry and in need of some TLC. So I did a hot oil massage with Alikay Naturals Oil and followed up with a henna gloss:

Nupur henna 3 spoons
Bhrinja powder 1 spoon
Rose petal powder 4 spoons
Coconut Milk 1/2 can
honey 2 big squeezes

I am hoping this mix will inject my hair with the moisture it so desperately needs. After this going to get on my regi hard. Will be twisting it up after rinsing and a good deep condition.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 14, 2018)

In this video, what the heck is she doing with the msm and vit c powder? Diluting it with water? 

Start at 5:43.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 14, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> In this video, what the heck is she doing with the msm and vit c powder? Diluting it with water?
> 
> Start at 5:43.



I believe she was showing how she takes them orally.


----------



## Theresamonet (Jan 14, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I believe she was showing how she takes them orally.


 
Thanks. I missed where she said "take it on a daily basis" the first time I watched. Didn't she used to add it to the oil mix?


----------



## Keen (Jan 15, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> So I came across this wonderful vid by Green Beauty showing her results with onion juice. In the video is a snapshot of a subscriber’s progress too.
> I believe this to be relevant particularly for those of you with sensitivities or reservations or curiosity about using MSM and/or Vitamin C in your CP oil. The active component of MSM is thought to be sulfur and I believe Vitamin C has proven to optimize absorption of MSMs critical attributes.
> Onion prepoos may be a nice alternative for those of you considering.


I think I'm going to try this for pre-poo. I've been looking for something other than the CP oil. I feel like the CP oil a bit redundant for me to prepoo since I use the same ingredients in my other products.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 15, 2018)

Theresamonet said:


> Thanks. I missed where she said "take it on a daily basis" the first time I watched. Didn't she used to add it to the oil mix?



Yes, she also added it to the oil mix.  However, I think she said she wasn't taking either right now since she was pregnant.


----------



## Sharpened (Jan 15, 2018)

With the onion juice, please try the boiling method first. I grated an onion, strained out the juice and applied it to my scalp. It was too potent; the smell lingered for weeks!

I am going to try neem oil on my edges to see if that will help with greying.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 15, 2018)

One cool thing is that heat apparently doesn’t destroy the active ingredients.
I think it must depend on the blender and strainer. Even with my little Hamilton Beach blender, I got a pretty smooth purée, which I first strained in a regular fine strainer then what was left I put through my coffee filter.
I left it on for about 3-4 hours and no longer smell after two lathers and a DC.


Sharpened said:


> With the onion juice, please try the boiling method first. I grated an onion, strained out the juice and applied it to my scalp. It was too potent; the smell lingered for weeks!


----------



## jennex (Jan 15, 2018)

Sharpened said:


> With the onion juice, please try the boiling method first. I grated an onion, strained out the juice and applied it to my scalp. It was too potent; the smell lingered for weeks!
> 
> I am going to try neem oil on my edges to see if that will help with greying.


The smell is the only reason I didn't want to use onion juice.  I don't like it when my hands smell like onions, let alone my hair! I'm going to try the boiling method.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Jan 16, 2018)

I used my CP oil this morning.  My scalp loves me today.  It feels soo soothed.


----------



## Colocha (Jan 20, 2018)

The Nupur 9 henna stretches my hair right out. I love it. I'm going to start letting the dye release with water the night before even if I'm only adding a little bit to conditioner.


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 21, 2018)

So I made my second and third batch of CP oil. I reused my herbs for Batch 2 (out of curiosity) and I made a new blend for Batch 3. I’m going to sun cure these batches for 2 weeks.
So the blend for Batch 3 was 2 tablespoons of the following powders/petals/buds/leaves:
Rose, Lemon, Neem, Brahmi, Amla, Fenugreek, Henna, Hibiscus, Nettle, Rosemary, Moringa, Green Tea pearls and Lavender. Then 2 tablespoons of Meera Herbal Hairwash Powder.
I’m quite excited about letting the herbs steep in the oils in the sun.
Batch 2 has about 10 ounces of olive oil. Batch 3 was about 2oz coconut oil, 2oz avocado oil, and 8oz of olive oil.
Two weeks ladies!!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jan 22, 2018)

*What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen?
*
Beast-mode hair growth, better knowledge of an herbal regimen for natural hair. 

*What products or mixes do you intend to use?
*
-BelleBar Wikaiki Mask + Shea Moisture High Porosity Mask. 

-BelleBar Amazon Mask + Kinky Curly Steller Mask 

-2018 Clay & Ayur Cleansing Challenge ( recipes inside thread) 

-CurlyProverbz Fenugreek Growth Oil

*How frequently will you cleanse your hair?*

At least 1x a week (I put in Naptural85 box braids 1/21/18 for 3 weeks to see Wild Growth Oil + Scalp Massage + Chlorella to check my hair growth rate)

*How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc?*

Curly Proverbz Growth Oil - 3x weekly

*How frequently will you trim or search and destroy?*

Maybe 1-2x every 3 months or as needed. 

*Anything else you'd like to share?
*
Trying to incorporate rice water


----------



## beauti (Jan 23, 2018)

*Wrong thread*


----------



## kxlot79 (Jan 30, 2018)

I’m checking in with an update.
So, I’m doing for this challenge: henna, Ayurvedic clay washes, tea spritzes/tea rinses, the CP oil, and an occasional Ayurvedic paste from CP’s older videos.
But this year, I also added onion juice prepoos and rice water rinses. 
Writing it all out makes it seem like a lot.
It’s been 5 weeks and the only thing new are the onion and rice (Ayurvedic technically but not really CP). I’ve dabbled in various components of Ayurveda my whole hair journey so when I say I’ve noticed something new, it’s fair to say what's doing it.
All that rambling is to say, “Guys! I’ve got crazy thick new growth!”
Like, I’m seeing a bunch of short hairs all throughout my hair. And my twists are noticeably thicker in the first 1”-1.5” from my roots.
I’m one of those weirdos who occasionally saves her shed hair to examine it. And because I do that, I KNOW the short hairs aren’t breakage. I think I’ve legit awakened some sleepy follicles!
I’ve also noticed my edges filling in kinda dramatically.
I think with a lot of regimens, you don’t always see the results until they accumulate, then it seems kinda sudden.
I’m so excited for what 2018 is bringing to health and hair! 
Hope everyone is keeping up with their regimens!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jan 30, 2018)

I'll post a check-in prompt and mini-challenge soon!

I hope all are well!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 1, 2018)

*February 1, 2018 Check In



Hey, ladies! Can you believe it? 
An entire month has already gone by in 2018!
*
So how are your ayurvedic regimens coming along?
Have you had the chance to trial a few recipes and/products by now?​
Do you have any insights, tips, or progress to report?

What do you like about the experience so far?

What do you dislike?

What do you plan to do for the month of February?

Tomorrow I will post a mini-challenge. We'll start simple, but fun. Get your mixtures, labeling pens, and cameras ready!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 2, 2018)

Mini-Challenge #2
SHARE YOUR FAVORITE AYURVEDIC RECIPE or PRODUCT!​
Greetings, ladies! I hope this post finds you and your hair well!

Now that we've got a few months or so of ayurvedic hair care under our belts, let's share a little about what we've liked and noticed so far!

Please respond to the questions below by February 15th!

What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?
Why is it your favorite?
How has it affected your hair and/or your routine?
What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list?
Please upload a photo (or 2 or more!) of your *mixture, product, and/or hair*!
That's it! I can't wait to see what we all share in our posts!

Thread participants (note: please let me know if I have inadvertently omitted someone or if you would like to be omitted! ):
1.      @Aggie
2.      @aquajoyice
3.      @beauti
4.      @BlessedXs2
5.      @Britt
6.      @CICI24
7.      @Colocha
8.      @Daina
9.      @DanceOnTheSkylines
10.  @douglala
11.  @ElevatedEnergy
12.  @fifigirl
13.  @gawcjw
14.  @grownwomanaz
15.  @Hairties
16.  @halee_J
17.  @Honey Bee
18.  @Jade Feria
19.  @jamaica68
20.  @jennex
21.  @Jetblackhair
22.  @Karmi
23.  @Keen
24.  @keranikki
25.  @kxlot79
26.  @LadyPBC
27.  @larry3344
28.  @long.hair.dont.care
29.  @MizzBFly
30.  @MkLaShay
31.  @mzteaze
32.  @naturalagain2
33.  @NaturallyATLPCH
34.  @NCHairDiva
35.  @Nightingale
36.  @Nini90012
37.  @prettywhitty
38.  @Rozlewis
39.  @Sally.
40.  @Saludable84
41.  @SimplyWhole
42.  @Soaring Eagle
43.  @spacetygrss
44.  @SunkissedLife
45.  @SunkissedSiren
46.  @TamaraShaniece
47.  @tapioca_pudding
48.  @ThatJerseyGirl
49.  @Theresamonet
50.  @tolly
51.  @trueheartofgold
52.  @uofmpanther
53.  @victory777
54.  @weavepat
55.  @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## Keen (Feb 2, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> I’m checking in with an update.
> So, I’m doing for this challenge: henna, Ayurvedic clay washes, tea spritzes/tea rinses, the CP oil, and an occasional Ayurvedic paste from CP’s older videos.
> But this year, I also added onion juice prepoos and rice water rinses.
> Writing it all out makes it seem like a lot.
> ...


I recently added onion juice prepoo. I will add rice water rinse/leave in.
@kxlot79 How do you prepare your onion juice?


----------



## Keen (Feb 2, 2018)

What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far? Fernugreek 

Why is it your favorite? My hair detangle like a dream with Fernugreek. It makes my hair feel strong yet moisturized.

How has it affected your hair and/or your routine? I'm not dreading wash days. My routine actually feels feels straight forward because I trust the process

What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list? Whatever I have on hand, I add to my mask (Henna/Cassia, Amla, Bharhami)

Please upload a photo! (or 2 or more!)
ps: I would like to add Shea butter is a game changer for me. At first I didn't like the Henna tea because my hair felt rough when it dries. But now, I seal it with SB. My hair feels so strong and moisturized!


----------



## Colocha (Feb 2, 2018)

What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?
Definitely Nupur 9 henna + any conditioner.

Why is it your favorite?
I get lots of ayurvedic benefits in one go plus moisture from the conditioner.

How has it affected your hair and/or your routine?
My individual hairs are looking thicker and feel stronger, almost like wire in a lot of cases. It hasn't really change my regimen though.

What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list?
I mix either a lot or a little of Nupur 9 with green tea until I get a pancake batter paste. Then I add it to conditioner. So I either get a henna gloss or a DC with a little extra love.

Please upload a photo! (or 2 or more!)
These are pictures from last week's roller set. I finger comb out the curls and bun. I think the color from the henna is showing a bit.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 3, 2018)

Colocha said:


> What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?
> Definitely Nupur 9 henna + any conditioner.
> 
> Why is it your favorite?
> ...



Nupur 9 is my favorite too because of all the benefits, I can just buy one product vs 50-11 powders (although I'm starting to build up a stash). Can I ask what you used to set your curls? Curlformers or Magnetic Rollers? They look so thick and healthy.


What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?
Nupur 9 henna + coconut milk + honey

Why is it your favorite?
breathes life back into my curls. super moisture and love the color effect (because it's really more of a tint and only in sunlight)

How has it affected your hair and/or your routine?
I think it's helping me retain my damaged ends and the new hair is growing in much stronger and thicker. my new goal is to do a henna mask every month

What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list?
Nupur 9 henna + coconut milk + honey

Please upload a photo! (or 2 or more!)
I will take a photo next henna treatment


----------



## Colocha (Feb 3, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Nupur 9 is my favorite too because of all the benefits, I can just buy one product vs 50-11 powders (although I'm starting to build up a stash). Can I ask what you used to set your curls? Curlformers or Magnetic Rollers? They look so thick and healthy.


Thank you! It's something like 30 turquoise perm rods and 5 black ones. The turquoise ones give the actual curl and the black ones just stretch the section out and slightly curl the end. I just roll up as if they were magnetic rollers. I also set on dry or mostly dry hair.


----------



## movingforward (Feb 3, 2018)

I’m currently transitioning (3 months in)  I put my hair in Senegalese twists back in December and started using the oil treatment.  The only thing different is I didn’t add MSM every few days.

I took my hair down yesterday and WOW! I can tell there was some growth.  Now my hair is braided up again and I cant wait to see the growth in May.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Feb 4, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Thank you! It's something like 30 turquoise perm rods and 5 black ones. The turquoise ones give the actual curl and the black ones just stretch the section out and slightly curl the end. I just roll up as if they were magnetic rollers. I also set on dry or mostly dry hair.



oh wow. I've only used the perm rods on my ends. but setting on dry hair ?! how ? sounds impossible or do you blow dry it first?


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 4, 2018)

My onion juice I prepare by dicing about 1/4 of a small onion and 2-3 cloves of garlic and putting in a blender with about 4oz of water. I blend until extra puréed, nearly liquified. Then I double strain it, once with a fine strainer, then once with a reusable coffee filter. It’s truly a “juice.”
The less water you use at the beginning, the more potent. The more pulpy, the more tenacious the smell.
I know someone who uses their Breville juicer to make theirs and it is quite a bit stronger than mine, but their rinse out is similarly easy as mine.
I leave mine on 30 minutes+ before starting my wash routine. I only leave it on longer than 30 minutes accidentally. I believe it is quite potent and 30 minutes is all it takes. I once slept in it about 6 hours but that didn’t affect rinse out. 2 shampoos a RO and a DC later, I was good as new.



Keen said:


> I recently added onion juice prepoo. I will add rice water rinse/leave in.
> @kxlot79 How do you prepare your onion juice?


----------



## Colocha (Feb 4, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> oh wow. I've only used the perm rods on my ends. but setting on dry hair ?! how ? sounds impossible or do you blow dry it first?


Nope, I don't blow dry. I air dry in about ten twists throughout the day. In the night I break the twists down and apply product to each section for a roller. It's a lot easier for me than when my hair is wet.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 4, 2018)

@Colocha 
Your hair is so thick and lovely!


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 4, 2018)

What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?* CP Oil and Ayurvedic clay wash tie*
Why is it your favorite? *They optimize my hair, reduce tangles and breakage, increase shine, strength, and elasticity. They’re easy to make and also easy to customize to keep some variety and interest going so I keep up with their use.*
How has it affected your hair and/or your routine? *My hair has done a 180 with manageability and I dare say overall appearance: texture, shine, growth, thickness, elogation... everything is better!*
What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list? *I will continue to experiment with ingredients and proportions but I would say my top 5 are: rosemary, green tea, fenugreek, henna, and amla for herbs; coconut, hemp seed, avocado, safflower, and black seed for oils.*
Please upload a photo (or 2 or more!) of your *mixture, product, and/or hair*!
So for my photos:
Dirty hair in a 8 day old twistout that I threw into a ponytail just now. I’m getting rarely seen hangtime, moisture, and shine. Also, it’s rare for me to see this much stretch with this amount of elongation. I also feel like I can see how thick my roots look just from this picture.


A closeup of the perimeter of my hair where the difference in new growth/filled in hair is very obvious.


A closeup of how nicely my hair is taking to henna. I think I’ll be a little beach bunny over the summer so I’m excited to see if/by how much my highlights will brighten.


A picture of Batch 2 of my sun cured oil. OMG! It’s so yummy and thick! Like really more of a serum! I’m quite pleased even though I’ve just used it as a prepoo. I’m so excited to use this up!


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 4, 2018)

I think one poster (@TamaraShaniece ?) mentioned Belle Bar’s samples somewhere on the forum and I was like “Oooohhhh! Let me get on that!” I’m a fiend for samples!
I actually was eyeing Belle Bar some years ago but reinvigorated my interest after CPs collaboration. A few of my other favorite YTers have also collab’d with BB.
Anyoldways, I got 7 samples and I’m super geeked to try them! (3 hair masks, 3 face masks, and a tea rinse) I’m fairly certain I can get 2 uses out of each so I’ll consider it a great value!
Today I’m trying the Amazon Regeneration Mask with the Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC (which was just meh for me and won’t be a repurchase).


----------



## ElevatedEnergy (Feb 4, 2018)

Here is a recipe I've been using kinda inspired by CP's black soap Ayurvedic recipe. 

I've been using my own bars instead though. I take a 3 ounce bar and shave it down. Use 24 ounces of distilled water and turn that into a tea. (Burdock root and a spoonful of amla steeped overnight) 

 


Strain tea on top of shavings, then pour into ice cube molds to freeze and use as needed. 

 

 

 


 


I'll be doing a henna/indigo 2 step treatment soon. Either this month or next month.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 4, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> I think one poster (@TamaraShaniece ?) mentioned Belle Bar’s samples somewhere on the forum and I was like “Oooohhhh! Let me get on that!” I’m a fiend for samples!
> I actually was eyeing Belle Bar some years ago but reinvigorated my interest after CPs collaboration. A few of my other favorite YTers have also collab’d with BB.
> Anyoldways, I got 7 samples and I’m super geeked to try them! (3 hair masks, 3 face masks, and a tea rinse) I’m fairly certain I can get 2 uses out of each so I’ll consider it a great value!
> Today I’m trying the Amazon Regeneration Mask with the Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC (which was just meh for me and won’t be a repurchase).
> View attachment 423651


Report back please ! Ok?


----------



## Colocha (Feb 4, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> @Colocha
> Your hair is so thick and lovely!


Thank you so much! Your hair is really gorgeous too. The red is coming through so pretty.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 4, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> I think one poster (@TamaraShaniece ?) mentioned Belle Bar’s samples somewhere on the forum and I was like “Oooohhhh! Let me get on that!” I’m a fiend for samples!
> I actually was eyeing Belle Bar some years ago but reinvigorated my interest after CPs collaboration. A few of my other favorite YTers have also collab’d with BB.
> Anyoldways, I got 7 samples and I’m super geeked to try them! (3 hair masks, 3 face masks, and a tea rinse) I’m fairly certain I can get 2 uses out of each so I’ll consider it a great value!
> Today I’m trying the Amazon Regeneration Mask with the Eden Body Works Jojoba Monoi DC (which was just meh for me and won’t be a repurchase).
> View attachment 423651



Please share your review


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

*What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?*  I think the cassia gloss is my favorite so far.  
*Why is it your favorite?  *It's easy to mix and I see how my hair reacted when I went too long without using it.
*How has it affected your hair and/or your routine?*  I've been able to retain length and manage my ends.  I have far fewer single stand knots and broken ends.
*What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list? * I usually add cassia, a little henna, bhringraj, brahmi, amla, neem and tea rinse to any conditioner I have on hand.
Please upload a photo (or 2 or more!) of your *mixture, product, and/or hair*!
I will upload some pictures over time.  Right now, I'm trying out onion juice and acupuncture to see if I can grow some hair in my thinning spots.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

*What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?* Honestly, I'm still trialing DIY creations. I bought a whole bunch of powders and I didn't notice a difference with the first couple things I tried (henna gloss, tea, hair rinse). But I guess I need to be consistent. This may not count because I've had this product forever but just discovered my love of it, but the APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme is amazing! 

*Why is it your favorite? *The APB Ayurvedic Hair Creme is just moisturizing and detangling. I love it for my twists at night.

*How has it affected your hair and/or your routine? *See above.
*What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list? *Aqua (Water), Behentrimonium Methosulfate (and) Cetearyl Alcohol, Ricinus Communis (Castor) Seed Oil, Cocos Nucifera (Coconut) Oil, Theobroma Cacao (Cocoa) Seed Butter, Butyrospermum Parkii (Shea Butter) Fruit, Centella asiatica (Goto Kola or Brahmi) Powder, Emblica officinalis (Amla) Fruit Powder, Ocimum sanctum (Tulsi) Leaf Powder, Azadirachta indica (Neem) Leaf Powder, Cetyl Alcohol, Sodium Lactate, Pathenol (Vitamin B5), Diazolidinyl Urea and Iodopropynyl Butylcarbamate, Fragrance


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> *What's your favorite ayurvedic recipe or product so far?*  I think the cassia gloss is my favorite so far.
> *Why is it your favorite?  *It's easy to mix and I see how my hair reacted when I went too long without using it.
> *How has it affected your hair and/or your routine?*  I've been able to retain length and manage my ends.  I have far fewer single stand knots and broken ends.
> *What is the recipe? Or if you share a PRODUCT and not a recipe, what is the ingredients list? * I usually add cassia, a little henna, bhringraj, brahmi, amla, neem and tea rinse to any conditioner I have on hand.
> ...


how long do you leave your cassia gloss on and how often do you do them? do you notice a difference immediately after doing them or is the effect cumulative? 

i'm doing a cassia gloss tonight with cassia, amla, aloe vera powder, and bhrinraj powder. i  mixed it with water and trader joe's tea tree conditioner. last time i did a henna gloss and didn't notice any change in terms of my breakage.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Sally. said:


> how long do you leave your cassia gloss on and how often do you do them? do you notice a difference immediately after doing them or is the effect cumulative?
> 
> i'm doing a cassia gloss tonight with cassia, amla, aloe vera powder, and bhrinraj powder. i  mixed it with water and trader joe's tea tree conditioner. last time i did a henna gloss and didn't notice any change in terms of my breakage.



I usually let the gloss sit on for roughly 30-60 minutes.  I had been doing them once a week or once every other week.  When I tried to go 3-4 weeks out, my hair didn't like it and I had serious hair loss every time I combed or brushed my hair, not breakage.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 4, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I usually let the gloss sit on for roughly 30-60 minutes.  I had been doing them once a week or once every other week.  When I tried to go 3-4 weeks out, my hair didn't like it and I had serious hair loss every time I combed or brushed my hair, not breakage.


ok thanks! and do you use heat with your cassia glosses?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 4, 2018)

Sally. said:


> ok thanks! and do you use heat with your cassia glosses?



No I just use body heat.  I don't think you need to keep it on for hours on end to get results, especially if you aren't using it to color your hair (i'm not).


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 5, 2018)

Ok 2 weeks ago I made a henna gloss treatment but ended up not doing it so I put it in the freezer. I took it out today and used it. If I remember correctly I mixed Nupur 9 henna (3 tablespoons), more Amla powder & hibiscus powder (1 teaspoon), olive oil, rosemary oil and peppermint oil. I mixed the herbs with mostly AVJ,  warm water & 5/6 squirts of Aussie Moist Conditioner. I let it sit for 3 hours. My hair rinsed out very easy and it was super moisturized. I think like henna glosses better than full blown henna treatments I've done in the past.

ETA: The one gray hair I can see in the front colored well. It's a nice dark brown/red. Which I was aiming for. I think the warm water (instead of hot per Curly Proverbz) and adding extra amla helped tone the red down.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 7, 2018)

So I finally made a new batch of hair tea for daily spritzing. I added preservative to this batch. And I also made it by making a tea of castoff herbs from my oil mix. 
What I usually do is pour a bit of oil out of the jar and strain into a dropper bottle. What was leftover from straining I was dumping back into the jar. But this time, I took the oily herbs and put them in a mug with some boiling liquid. This was about 2 tbsp of oily herbs and 6 oz of nettle tea. When it was cool, I added 2 oz of AVJ.
This spritz is SO serum-ish. But in a good way. There was a very nice mucilage probably from the fenugreek and some powders. This spritz is a lot more slippery and moisturizing, so I can see myself using it to style and not just to refresh.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 7, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Ok 2 weeks ago I made a henna gloss treatment but ended up not doing it so I put it in the freezer. I took it out today and used it. If I remember correctly I mixed Nupur 9 henna (3 tablespoons), more Amla powder & hibiscus powder (1 teaspoon), olive oil, rosemary oil and peppermint oil. I mixed the herbs with mostly AVJ,  warm water & 5/6 squirts of Aussie Moist Conditioner. I let it sit for 3 hours. My hair rinsed out very easy and it was super moisturized. I think like henna glosses better than full blown henna treatments I've done in the past.
> 
> ETA: The one gray hair I can see in the front colored well. It's a nice dark brown/red. Which I was aiming for. I think the warm water (instead of hot per Curly Proverbz) and adding extra amla helped tone the red down.


wait, doesn't aussie moist containe silicones? i thought we were supposed to use a silicone free conditioner with cassia and henna glosses? does anyone know the reason for why? i ended up using trader joes tea tree conditioner because it was silicone free but it wasn't really moisturizing. i would've used aussie moist if i knew i could! that thing leaves my hair moisturized!


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 7, 2018)

Sally. said:


> wait, doesn't aussie moist containe silicones? i thought we were supposed to use a silicone free conditioner with cassia and henna glosses? does anyone know the reason for why? i ended up using trader joes tea tree conditioner because it was silicone free but it wasn't really moisturizing. i would've used aussie moist if i knew i could! that thing leaves my hair moisturized!


 
Yes it does but I love that conditioner and don't care LOL. My hair came out so moisturized!! No regrets! Try it you may like it as well. I say do what works and what your hair likes!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 7, 2018)

The GreenBeauty channel creator has uploaded an ayurveda video!

There's a 3-minute test linked.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 8, 2018)

Received my CurlyProverbz goodies. I’m just gonna go ahead an order the Rhassoul Clay. Even though I make my own, that ingredients list on it seems exceptional.

It has a lot of benefits in it. 10x more than my homemade one. Sidebar... if any of you ladies want to sell me a jar of Growth Oil, DM me today. Y’all jars are INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Keen (Feb 9, 2018)

I've been meaning to ask here: How does using whipped Shea butter impact your use of the CP oil? 

I find I use it way less. Now, I mainly use it to add to my SB recipe and henna gloss. I also add a bit to my Ayuverdic tea spray. I could oil my scalp with CP oil before adding SB to my hair but I'm trying to keep it simple.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Last week was my first henna gloss treatment since I big chopped. This wash day my shed hair greatly reduced compared to my other wash days, I know this is due to the henna treatment I did because nothing else has changed in my regimen. This has me very excited!! I plan to do a henna gloss treatment about every 6 - 8 weeks.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 11, 2018)

Keen said:


> I've been meaning to ask here: How does using whipped Shea butter impact your use of the CP oil?
> 
> I find I use it way less. Now, I mainly use it to add to my SB recipe and henna gloss. I also add a bit to my Ayuverdic tea spray. I could oil my scalp with CP oil before adding SB to my hair but I'm trying to keep it simple.



Bumping to repost this question.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 11, 2018)

Keen said:


> I've been meaning to ask here: How does using whipped Shea butter impact your use of the CP oil?
> 
> I find I use it way less. Now, I mainly use it to add to my SB recipe and henna gloss. I also add a bit to my Ayuverdic tea spray. I could oil my scalp with CP oil before adding SB to my hair but I'm trying to keep it simple.



Yea I don't use it as much. I mostly use it to prepoo and to seal my hair during wash day. Only time I may use it during the week 2/3 times is if I'm wearing a twist out that week. Otherwise it's mainly during wash day.


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 11, 2018)

Saw this and thought of you guys.  This was the result of a hair growth challenge Curly Proverbz did a couple of years ago.


----------



## Britt (Feb 11, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It's a product I bought from Habibi Body. http://www.habibibody.com/Henna-Hair-Serum_p_106.html
> 
> One of my new favorite products.


@mzteaze how do u use this product ? Is it an oil you put on damp hair after washing? Then use a moisturizer/leave in? What benefits have you seen?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 11, 2018)

Britt said:


> @mzteaze how do u use this product ? Is it an oil you put on damp hair after washing? Then use a moisturizer/leave in? What benefits have you seen?



It's a really cool product because it feels like a non greasy serum but it has a number of oils mixed in.  I've used it on wet and dry hair.  But I prefer using it nightly as rehydration for my hair and ends then seal with a little Shea butter.  I also count it as part of my "layering" of ayurvedic products.

So far, my hair loves it.  My ends only needed a dusting as opposed to a full on trim this deep into a very cold winter. 

I just want to reiterate that I have fine hair so the serum works better for me since it does not weigh down my hair.  But if you feel that you need an oil, she has that option as well.


----------



## Britt (Feb 11, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> It's a really cool product because it feels like a non greasy serum but it has a number of oils mixed in.  I've used it on wet and dry hair.  But I prefer using it nightly as rehydration for my hair and ends then seal with a little Shea butter.  I also count it as part of my "layering" of ayurvedic products.
> 
> So far, my hair loves it.  My ends only needed a dusting as opposed to a full on trim this deep into a very cold winter.
> 
> I just want to reiterate that I have fine hair so the serum works better for me since it does not weigh down my hair.  But if you feel that you need an oil, she has that option as well.


Thanks for this! 
I like that it’s morw liquidy like a serum but packed with oils. I don’t like too many oils or heavy products so that appeals to me. Does its stink?


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 11, 2018)

Britt said:


> Thanks for this!
> I like that it’s morw liquidy like a serum but packed with oils. I don’t like too many oils or heavy products so that appeals to me. Does its stink?



I don't think so.  It does NOT have a perfume-y scent either.  You can detect the essentials oils in the mix which I like.  However, to be fair, I'm not adverse to scents many here did not like (I use onion juice weekly) so I hesitate on being the definitive scent detective.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 11, 2018)

So I tried Belle Bar’s “Amazon Intense Regeneration Hair Mask.” There was approx. 2 tsp in my sample. (ALL of the samples say 0.3oz so that was about 2 tsp to my measuring)
I decided to use one tsp last week with EBW Jojoba Monoi DC then this week I mixed Nature Gate’s Biotin conditioner with NurCreations Lemongrass DC. Both times, I mixed in 1tbsp of coconut oil and 1tbsp of avocado oil to stretch the masque a bit more.
It was pretty darn awesome! Both times I got super juicy, strong hair. Lots of hang time and elasticity, ease of detangling and my hair stayed moisturized 3-4 days instead of 1-2 days with my normal routine.
Usually when I do Ayurveda for my hair, it’s herbs &/or oils. I don’t typically mix in milk, honey, fruits and vegetables too. I guess I’ve been a bit hesitant to be on team DoingTooMuch. But the difference is definitely there!
My little experiment has me wanting to add more milks, fruits, vegetables to my oils and herbs with my conditioner. 
I do also think there’s some truth to the ingredients being high quality and the mixes themselves being quite potent. I admittedly was a bit skeptical about a little going such a long way.

All things considered, if I could justify the price, I definitely wouldn’t mind purchasing full sizes. And for those who don’t stockpile their cabinets with ingredients like me, I can see it being worthwhile.
All in all, I’m looking forward to the Waikiki Hair Mask next.
I’d say for those of you who don’t already experiment with coconut milk, honey, etc in your treatments, give it a whirl! I’ll definitely be supercharging all of my silicone-free conditioners henceforth.
Here are the ingredients of this mask and a brief description of their properties straight from the Belle Bar website for those of you interested:

*Goat Milk - Fills in holes in the hair strand, *can make hair moisturized and pliable and extremely healthy*.
*Aloe Vera Oil - *Rejuvenate hair follicles* & reduce hair thinning
*Fenugreek - *Prevents & treats existing baldness*.
*Pumpkin - not only stimulate hair growth but will also help you get rid of premature balding, *deeply moisturizing*. hydrates and renews new skin cells on the scalp.
*Marshmallow Root - H*elps prevents breakage* by detangling hair.
*Neem Oil - Regenerative properties that *stimulate hair follicle growth & function*.
*Grapeseed Oil - *Blocks a hormone that causes hair loss*, known for its high smoking point, it’s a natural heat protectant.

@naturalyogini @TamaraShaniece


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 11, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece 
I’d love to compare and contrast so when you try that Meadow Tea Rinse from BB, please give a detailed review!!TIA


----------



## Aggie (Feb 12, 2018)

It's been a minute since I've used my CP Growth oil and so I decided to use it tonight and massaged for about a minute. I had to add a little bit more essential oils to it to wake it up a bit though.


----------



## caribeandiva (Feb 13, 2018)

Keen said:


> I've been meaning to ask here: How does using whipped Shea butter impact your use of the CP oil?...


I don’t use the CP growth oil i made. I used it once or twice and never touched it again. So it’s just sitting there unused. I found that I don’t need it since Shea Butter has my retention game on point! I wanted to see how fast my hair REALLY grows on its own once I got my regimen right. I’m finding out that my hair grows way faster than I thought.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm going to use mine until it's done and assess after that if I will continue with it.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 13, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> So I tried Belle Bar’s “Amazon Intense Regeneration Hair Mask.” There was approx. 2 tsp in my sample. (ALL of the samples say 0.3oz so that was about 2 tsp to my measuring)
> I decided to use one tsp last week with EBW Jojoba Monoi DC then this week I mixed Nature Gate’s Biotin conditioner with NurCreations Lemongrass DC. Both times, I mixed in 1tbsp of coconut oil and 1tbsp of avocado oil to stretch the masque a bit more.
> It was pretty darn awesome! Both times I got super juicy, strong hair. Lots of hang time and elasticity, ease of detangling and my hair stayed moisturized 3-4 days instead of 1-2 days with my normal routine.
> Usually when I do Ayurveda for my hair, it’s herbs &/or oils. I don’t typically mix in milk, honey, fruits and vegetables too. I guess I’ve been a bit hesitant to be on team DoingTooMuch. But the difference is definitely there!
> ...



Oh yea.....I want to try this with the SheaLicious Cocktail conditioner. Hope they’re easy to find. I agree that added moisture you get days after washing it out is incredible. I’ve never experienced that w/ a deep conditioner by itself. 

But you make a great point, you can buy those ingredients from Etsy, Grocers, etc. I remember people used coconut milk in their DC. If you already add this stuff to your hair products for days on moisture, then you probably don’t need B.B.


----------



## Nightingale (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm washing a little earlier than usual at 11 days rather than 14. I used my CP oil to prepoo and I'm heat cap DCing with  conditioner + CP oil + Amla/Brahmi powders.


----------



## Daina (Feb 14, 2018)

Keen said:


> I've been meaning to ask here: How does using whipped Shea butter impact your use of the CP oil?
> 
> I find I use it way less. Now, I mainly use it to add to my SB recipe and henna gloss. I also add a bit to my Ayuverdic tea spray. I could oil my scalp with CP oil before adding SB to my hair but I'm trying to keep it simple.



@Keen, I LCOB so I definitely still use mine as the oil in my process. I also use it on wash day for my scalp and once or twice mid-week when I oil and massage. I've found since sealing with my SB blend, I don't have to LCOB but once per week so I don't use it as often. I also rotate it as part of my oils I use to pre-poo.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 16, 2018)

I received my Belle Bar organic 1oz package of rhassoul clay cleanser.  Other than being underwhelmed by the package size based on price, I look forward to trying out the product next week.


----------



## movingforward (Feb 16, 2018)

I’m still using CP growth oil - I’m currently in Senegalese twists - my hair line is looking thicker.  I wish I thought to take before and after pics.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 16, 2018)

Prepooing with my growth oil overnight.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 16, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I received my Belle Bar organic 1oz package of rhassoul clay cleanser.  Other than being underwhelmed by the package size based on price, I look forward to trying out the product next week.


How much did you pay for that ounce of clay @mzteaze?


----------



## Daina (Feb 17, 2018)

Working on a new batch today, not sure of all the powders yet but for sure will use:

Fenugreek seeds
Amla powder 
Brahmi powder
Shikaki powder
Rose powder
MSM
Vit C
Maca oil
Coconut oil 
EVOO
JBCO
Grapeseed oil 
Almond oil
Peppermint EO
Tea tree EO
Rosemary EO

Hoping to make enough for 16 oz. I use my oil mainly on my scalp after using Xcel 21 every 2 days. It reminds me to massage my scalp. I also use it in my ends care routine when I LCOB. My ends have behaved nicely with this oil sealed in with my SB mix.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 17, 2018)

I’m patiently awaiting 11am CST. Though I’m quick to tell everyone who will listen to me, you can benefit from henna in an hour, I insist on leaving it in my hair 12 hours minimum. That’s down from my 24 hours though 
My usual process for a henna Rx is to cleanse my hair and add it directly after cleansing without adding conditioner. I don’t recommend others do that but I am most impressed with my own results when I do this.
I used ayurvedic black soap, and I was reminded why I am trying very hard to make my way through the miscellaneous cleansers I’ve collected over the years so I can make black soap my primary cleanser. It made HG status last night. I mean, I’ve always liked it. But last night made me wonder why I ever struggled with cleansers before. Like, why wouldn’t my hair stay completely degunked yet soft to the touch and completely detangled???
I’m convinced a lot of retention issues can be ameliorated with detangling.


----------



## Nini90012 (Feb 17, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Nope, I don't blow dry. I air dry in about ten twists throughout the day. In the night I break the twists down and apply product to each section for a roller. It's a lot easier for me than when my hair is wet.


@Colocha your hair is beautiful! I would like to try to set my hair on rods using your method. Could you please share what product you put on your hair?


----------



## Colocha (Feb 17, 2018)

Nini90012 said:


> @Colocha your hair is beautiful! I would like to try to set my hair on rods using your method. Could you please share what product you put on your hair?


Thank you so much. 

I use Oyin Hair Dew mixed with sabino moisture block, then I add jojoba oil and Camille rose almond jai on top of everything. Basically I do the LOC method.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 17, 2018)

Aggie said:


> How much did you pay for that ounce of clay @mzteaze?


 
I had to recheck my PayPal receipt - $34.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 17, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> I had to recheck my PayPal receipt - $34.



Yikes! 

I would never pay that amount for an ounce of just *HAIR* product.  $5.00 an ounce scares me so imagine what $34 an ounce would do to me - probably put me directly into cardiac arrest. So nope,  never happnin'


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 17, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Yikes!
> 
> I would never pay that amount for an ounce of just *HAIR* product.  $5.00 an ounce scares me so imagine what $34 an ounce would do to me - probably put me directly into cardiac arrest. So nope,  never happnin'



I said early on in this thread that I would purchase some product to support Belle Bar & see how it differs from my homemade version, but chile, I think my curiosity is filled.  A 1 lb bag of rhassoul clay is about $17 with free shipping on Amazon........just saying.

A tiny comfort, I could saved $5 in shipping by going to their pop up store in NYC.


----------



## Nini90012 (Feb 17, 2018)

Colocha said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> I use Oyin Hair Dew mixed with sabino moisture block, then I add jojoba oil and Camille rose almond jai on top of everything. Basically I do the LOC method.


Thanks!


----------



## Daina (Feb 18, 2018)

Daina said:


> Working on a new batch today, not sure of all the powders yet but for sure will use:
> 
> Fenugreek seeds
> Amla powder
> ...



Have my mix brewing on my candle warmer, will transfer to my crockpot and let it simmer on warm for a day as well. All told want it to infuse for 7 days. I will use Gro Aut oil this week for my scalp until this batch is ready. Only additional powder I added was a teaspoon of matcha powder.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 18, 2018)

Made her strengthening tea last night. Letting it steep overnight. Does anyone have any experience with the strengthening hair tea? Did it work for you?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 18, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Made her strengthening tea last night. Letting it steep overnight. Does anyone have any experience with the strengthening hair tea? Did it work for you?



I looooooove it. It worked instantly for me.


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 18, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Made her strengthening tea last night. Letting it steep overnight. Does anyone have any experience with the strengthening hair tea? Did it work for you?


I use it and found that my hair feels very strong.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 18, 2018)

Made 1/2 her grapeseed methi oil minus tea tree and EOs +Maca powder last night. Tested on my temples.  Not allergic! Yay! Going to do a pre poo, henna gloss later today. I think I'll make tea out of my Sukesh powder.


----------



## Sally. (Feb 18, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I looooooove it. It worked instantly for me.


Ok thanks. I used it tonight. I didn't really notice any instant results but I'll continue to use it this week before I give my opinion.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 18, 2018)

So I'm following the CP Beastmode on a budget challenge.  This week was henna melt with Rainbow brown henna,hibiscus , aloe vera powder , honey, avocado oil and conditioner.  Left on for 2 hours. My grays are light brown but that's ok. Also made Sukesh tea with hibiscus and aloe vera powder .Stuck in fridge to steep overnight.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Feb 19, 2018)

I’ve mixed henna hibiscus and Shikakai with warm water and avc. I’m gonna do my first treatment. I’ll let it sit for a few hours while I take my kids to the park then I’ll aplly once I get back. I’m scared because I already have red hair so idk what the color change will be but I’m excited to try! I’ll report back with the results maybe even before and after pictures.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 19, 2018)

Just lightly sprayed my hair with some CP henna tea over my M&S hair.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 21, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Just lightly sprayed my hair with some CP henna tea over my M&S hair.



Hi @Aggie 
What is M&S??


----------



## Keen (Feb 21, 2018)

KenyafromCT said:


> https://bellebarorganic.com/collections/pre-summer-sale?utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=shoelace&utm_campaign=[Day+3-4]+Featured+Collections+Ad-23842616494190772&utm_content=23842616494190772
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't see any product listed. I wouldn't buy anyway. but I was curious...


----------



## KenyafromCT (Feb 21, 2018)

Keen said:


> I didn't see any product listed. I wouldn't buy anyway. but I was curious...



@Keen 
It popped up on my timeline as an advertisement.. saying "40% off", so I clicked on it. And the link took me to what I posted here previously. I looked at it again & it said "until June 30", I think it's an old sale and for reason it popped up on my timeline. sorry!!


----------



## Aggie (Feb 21, 2018)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi @Aggie
> What is M&S??





KenyafromCT said:


> Hi @Aggie
> What is M&S??


Hi @KenyafromCT 

It's moisturized and sealed


----------



## NicWhite (Feb 22, 2018)

Leaving this here for ladies that want premixed Ayurvedic Herbs: (Blacked owned business)

Online shop:  https://www.cornerstoneskin.com/pages/better-hair


----------



## Taleah2009 (Feb 22, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Made her strengthening tea last night. Letting it steep overnight. Does anyone have any experience with the strengthening hair tea? Did it work for you?



I used the tea.  Maybe I should try it again but I didn't know notice anything different.


----------



## Keen (Feb 22, 2018)

Sally. said:


> Made her strengthening tea last night. Letting it steep overnight. Does anyone have any experience with the strengthening hair tea? Did it work for you?


I hated it after the first use. I did a tea rinse. Let it stay overnight. I experienced protein overload. Next time, I sealed it with Shea butter. My hair LOVES that combination.


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Feb 23, 2018)

Keen said:


> I hated it after the first use. I did a tea rinse. Let it stay overnight. I experienced protein overload. Next time, I sealed it with Shea butter. My hair LOVES that combination.


This is how I use it and become my HG.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 24, 2018)

I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo . Thanks ladies.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 25, 2018)

Update 2/24/18:

I’ve been consistent using the Belle Bar X CurlyProverbz products and methods for 2 weeks now.

*Rhassoul* 1oz ($29) but the 4oz ($59 / $14.75 per oz) kinda pricey but I figured let me give this ENTIRE regimen a try for maximum hair growth. The clay definitely cleaned my hair & scalp better than my own Rhassoul mix. I’ll try the clay next time using a CP clay recipe. Seriously 1 tsp will yield so much product.

*Green Tea Rinse* is amazing. I didn’t use this as a rinse like the instructions say but I boiled 1.5 tsp and put into an 8oz spray bottle. Honestly can 8oz  last for months in the fridge. I had the best twist out & moisture OF MY LIFE using the CP green tea method. Instead of castor oil, I used grapeseed. This made STAPLE  status.

ETA *Fenugreek Oil* has just about eliminated my hair shedding. My temple area has been thin after my hair shedded when my pregnancy hormones went away and they haven’t recovered. I looked in the mirror today and my temples are thicker. I have more hair in my temples. Now I really have babyhair to swoop.

I’m scheduled for a Deva Cut on Saturday so I’m hoping to get a good fresh starting point w/ a nice shape and grow from there.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Feb 25, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Update 2/24/18:
> 
> I’ve been consistent using the Belle Bar X CurlyProverbz products and methods for 2 weeks now.
> 
> ...



Wow. I hope I remember to try that green tea someday when my stash is reduced. 

Thanks for the review.


----------



## keranikki (Feb 25, 2018)

I’m still using my tea rinse and oil. I cannot live without these products. 
I have yet to make her henna shea mix, but I don’t think I’m interested. I’m no longer doing henna glosses. Henna in the first products I mentioned is enough for me.


----------



## scarcity21 (Feb 25, 2018)

Colocha said:


> The Nupur 9 henna stretches my hair right out. I love it. I'm going to start letting the dye release with water the night before even if I'm only adding a little bit to conditioner.


@Colocha is this a henna treatment?


----------



## Colocha (Feb 25, 2018)

scarcity21 said:


> @Colocha is this a henna treatment?


Yes it is. Henna base and a bunch of other ayurvedic herbs.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 26, 2018)

So are you spraying your hair with the tea rinse every day? Are you spraying your hair after a normal wash routine too like a “rinse?” Do you leave it in with both methods? Do you also use it as a refresher spray? Also, what’s the consistency?

8oz can last in the fridge for about a month, depending on the bottle, how often/how long you keep it out, and whether you used a preservative. If you’re using it every day, would it need to last more than a month? And if you’re not using it every day, it might be better to halve or third your batch (.5tsp or 1tsp) so you’ll yield a smaller amount without wasting any or dealing with spoilage.
Homemade tea for more than a month? I wouldn’t want to risk due to possible contamination. And if you used a preservative, that might impact whatever “freshness” benefits you’d get.
HTH! TIA!


TamaraShaniece said:


> *Green Tea Rinse* is amazing. I didn’t use this as a rinse like the instructions say but I boiled 1.5 tsp and put into an 8oz spray bottle. *Honestly can 8oz  last for months in the fridge.* I had the best twist out & moisture OF MY LIFE using the CP green tea method. Instead of castor oil, I used grapeseed. This made STAPLE  status.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 26, 2018)

@kxlot79 So are you spraying your hair with the tea rinse every day? *I spray my hair 4x a week (3) followed by the LOC Method to retwist my hair for my twist out and (1) with my prepoo (the night before wash day).*

Are you spraying your hair after a normal wash routine too like a “rinse?” *Not yet since I use Aphogee 2-Min Resconstructer. But I will try it this weekend, one side as a rinse, and the other side w/ the LOC Method. *

Do you leave it in with both methods? *TBD* Do you also use it as a refresher spray? *No I don’t. I currently alternate w/ Shea Moisture Coconut & Hibiscus Spray & UBH Dew* Also, what’s the consistency? *It’s just like water, tea. You can feel the tea making your hair strong but since your hair is damp from it, it’s easy to apply my oil and cream. *

8oz can last in the fridge for about a month, depending on the bottle, how often/how long you keep it out, and whether you used a preservative. *No preservative, I store it where it cold, like under the bathroom sink or in the car since it’s 35-40 degrees all week. I travel w/ it at times. Lol
*
If you’re using it every day, would it need to last more than a month? *So the instructions doesn’t say how much water to use, but you could make a 30 day batch or two 15 day batches. 8oz is ALOT of spray. *

And if you’re not using it every day, it might be better to halve or third your batch (.5tsp or 1tsp) so you’ll yield a smaller amount without wasting any or dealing with spoilage. *That’s what I’ll do once this runs out or if I think it’s spoiling and maybe steep 4 oz instead of 8. 
*
Homemade tea for more than a month? I wouldn’t want to risk due to possible contamination. And if you used a preservative, that might impact whatever “freshness” benefits you’d get.
HTH! TIA *It does. Thank you so much. *


----------



## Aggie (Feb 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I used my Curly Proverbz Henna Tea Rinse on my hair this evening and sealed it in with some Shea Butter blend. The henna tea really makes the hair feel very strong, almost hard like, but the shea butter softens it and makes it wonderfully manageable again. A really nice combo . Thanks ladies.


I repeated this regimen last night and about to do so again tonight. My hair feels so good right now.


----------



## kxlot79 (Feb 27, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 27, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Update 2/24/18:
> 
> I’ve been consistent using the Belle Bar X CurlyProverbz products and methods for 2 weeks now.
> 
> ...


Did you add MSM to the Fenugreek oil?


----------



## naturalagain2 (Feb 27, 2018)

I'm just itching to do another henna treatment (this weekend should be a month). But I'm going to do as I had planned and work slow and only do a henna treatment every 2 months. I just don't want to over do it and end up with hard stiff hair overtime.......been their done that and not trying to go back.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 27, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Did you add MSM to the Fenugreek oil?



I haven’t only because I still have a bottle of NJoy Growth Oil which has MSM in it. I need to save coins where I can for these Belle Bar products.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 27, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> I haven’t only because I still have a bottle of NJoy Growth Oil which has MSM in it. *I need to save coins where I can for these Belle Bar products*.


Agree. I did a price check to buy ingredients separately . Then I factored in the time to make each product and decided I could make the oil  and buy the rhassoul , tea and henna from Belle Bar.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

FYI, Belle Bar raising prices by 10-30%, starting Friday. Well, they just priced me out of the market. Filling up my Etsy basket with herbs.


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> FYI, Belle Bar raising prices by 10-30%, starting Friday. Well, they just priced me out of the market. Filling up my Etsy basket with herbs.


Wowwww . I am shocked because their prices were already ridiculous and now they're going higher. Smh!  I won't be ordering anything else from there, that's for sure. I got the CP tea and I won't be re-ordering it. Are they putting gold in the bag along with your order or something like that? Geesh! I'm out.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Wowwww . I am shocked because their prices were already ridiculous and now they're going higher. Smh!  I won't be ordering anything else from there, that's for sure. I got the CP tea and I won't be re-ordering it. Are they putting gold in the bag along with your order or something like that? Geesh! I'm out.


Yeah, they said that they under priced their products because they are a luxury hair care company . They are going to increase the size of products with the price increase. As they say on Shark Tank, "I'm out."


----------



## Aggie (Feb 28, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> FYI, Belle Bar raising prices by 10-30%, starting Friday. Well, they just priced me out of the market. Filling up my Etsy basket with herbs.


Which etsy vendor are you shopping with?


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Which etsy vendor are you shopping with?


https://www.etsy.com/shop/MountainMausRemedies.  
Shipping is outrageous. But email shop owner for adjustments.  Haven't ordered yet.


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

@Aggie I also found this product https://www.etsy.com/listing/554691389/herbal-hair-food-natural-vitamins


----------



## naturalyogini (Feb 28, 2018)

And this one https://www.etsy.com/listing/568756622/super-hair-growth-serum-with-saw


----------



## mzteaze (Feb 28, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Wowwww . I am shocked because their prices were already ridiculous and now they're going higher. Smh!  I won't be ordering anything else from there, that's for sure. I got the CP tea and I won't be re-ordering it. Are they putting gold in the bag along with your order or something like that? Geesh! I'm out.



If you can find a local bulk herb shop, it's cheaper to DIY.  I spent about $12 on the 1 ounce EACH of the raw herbs in the tea.  Made at least 10 ounces.  That will last FOREVER.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 1, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> Yeah, they said that they under priced their products because they are a luxury hair care company . They are going to increase the size of products with the price increase. As they say on Shark Tank, "I'm out."



Guess someone got an $1,000,000 evaluation on their company. Sheesh!!! So glad I stocked up when they released a 15% coupon.


----------



## Tchanelle (Mar 1, 2018)

You can also order herbs (powdered & whole) from mountainroseherbs.com Most of their herbs are organic Oregon tilth certified and the low cost of the herbs balances out the cost of shipping. For example, 1 pound of amla is $9, 1 pound of brahmi is $10.50, 1 pound of neem is $9, 1 pound of hibiscus is $11.50 etc. You don't have to purchase a pound either. You can order an ounce, 4 ounces, 8 ounces, or pounds. You also get a bulk discount once you order a certain number of pounds.


----------



## NicWhite (Mar 1, 2018)

Tchanelle said:


> You can also order herbs (powdered & whole) from mountainroseherbs.com Most of their herbs are organic Oregon tilth certified and the low cost of the herbs balances out the cost of shipping. For example, 1 pound of alma is $9, 1 pound of brahmi is $10.50, 1 pound of neem is $9, 1 pound of hibiscus is $11.50 etc. You don't have to purchase a pound either. You can order an ounce, 4 ounces, 8 ounces, or pounds. You also get a bulk discount once you order a certain number of pounds.



Yes, Girl, yes.  That’s where I got my stash too.  Whatever I can get from them I do.  I love their products. I bought my neem and rhassoul clay from them as well.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/MountainMausRemedies.
> Shipping is outrageous. But email shop owner for adjustments.  Haven't ordered yet.


Thanks @naturalyogini


----------



## Aggie (Mar 1, 2018)

naturalyogini said:


> @Aggie I also found this product https://www.etsy.com/listing/554691389/herbal-hair-food-natural-vitamins


Nice! I need to take another good look at it a little later. But so far, it seems interesting.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> If you can find a local bulk herb shop, it's cheaper to DIY.  I spent about $12 on the 1 ounce EACH of the raw herbs in the tea.  Made at least 10 ounces.  That will last FOREVER.


@mzteaze 

Now this sounds more like it. This I can do for sure. I'll stick with herbco and a couple others I found to shop with.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 2, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Guess someone got an $1,000,000 evaluation on their company. Sheesh!!! So glad I stocked up when they released a 15% coupon.


Now  15% off coupon can't even whisper a pray in their direction from me. Glad you got a coupon early on. I already unsubscribed from receiving their notifications. Not even remotely interested at this point.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 3, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Guess someone got an $1,000,000 evaluation on their company. Sheesh!!! So glad I stocked up when they released a 15% coupon.



In their defense AND at the risk of repeating myself, their prices reflect the cost of buying organic products AND meeting the labeling/packaging laws for the US and internationally.

I also highly suspect that their formulas use a drying process which is costly to do in a small batch, by hand process.  Their prices will potentially increase as they work to scale up the business from hand made to a more standard manufacturing process simply because most companies will charge extra for it.

I say this because I've worked in the third party cosmetics manufacturing in the NY/NJ area where Belle Bar Organics is located.  The costs for a business to make the jump from hand made small scale to next level is not only expensive but risky as you deal with unscrupulous folks at this point of the process.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Now  15% off coupon can't even whisper a pray in their direction from me. Glad you got a coupon early on. I already unsubscribed from receiving their notifications. Not even remotely interested at this point.



Girl, me, either. RIGHT THERE WITH YOU.  I cannawwwwt.


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 3, 2018)

I checked out the new prices . Holy cow!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm double spraying my hair with CP henna tea rinse tonight and sealing it all in with my Shea butter blend.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 3, 2018)

So....

Here is a first use review.  I will preface this by saying that I am annoyed for one simple reason.  IF you buy the CP rhassoul clay cleanser, DO NOT base your use/price using the directions on their website.  The directions on the website have you mixing 1.5 _*teaspoons*_ of product to water. 

HOWEVER, if you watch the CP video, she uses 2 *TABLESPOONS* of product (or 4 times as much as recommended by Belle Bar).  At this rate, you would use up a 1 oz container in roughly 2, maybe 3 sessions.

The product smells good (I love the smell of cloves).  I mixed it up using the recommended amount from the website.    Even at is thinnest, this is NOT enough product.  I added rhassoul clay from my own collection to stretch the product.  Even with that, it didn't do much for me AND left particles in my hair.

I WILL DIY  this product but will not buy again.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 3, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I'm double spraying my hair with CP henna tea rinse tonight and sealing it all in with my Shea butter blend.


ETA:

I used a heavy handed amount of JMonique's Naturals Curl Defing Pudding and I did not like it on top of my henna tea rinse but it felt better under my Shea Butter Blend. It smells a little off since I'v had far longer than a year under my bed. I'm throwing the reminder of it in the trash because I don't like the smell of it . At the same time, I wonder what would happen if I change the smell of it a little before I trash it. Hmmm ...I gatta see


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 4, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> In their defense AND at the risk of repeating myself, their prices reflect the cost of buying organic products AND meeting the labeling/packaging laws for the US and internationally.
> 
> I also highly suspect that their formulas use a drying process which is costly to do in a small batch, by hand process.  Their prices will potentially increase as they work to scale up the business from hand made to a more standard manufacturing process simply because most companies will charge extra for it.
> 
> I say this because I've worked in the third party cosmetics manufacturing in the NY/NJ area where Belle Bar Organics is located.  The costs for a business to make the jump from hand made small scale to next level is not only expensive but risky as you deal with unscrupulous folks at this point of the process.



I hear you. I think I’ll continue to purchase Belle Bar at the bulk level since it’s sooo much less expensive than buying 1 oz. Finally achieving BSL would be worth it.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 4, 2018)

Aggie said:


> ETA:
> 
> I used a heavy handed amount of JMonique's Naturals Curl Defing Pudding and I did not like it on top of my henna tea rinse but it felt better under my Shea Butter Blend. It smells a little off since I'v had far longer than a year under my bed. I'm throwing the reminder of it in the trash because I don't like the smell of it . At the same time, I wonder what would happen if I change the smell of it a little before I trash it. Hmmm ...I gatta see


Nope, don't want it. In the trash it went.


----------



## Saga (Mar 4, 2018)

So I've noticed that now that I am finally on my second bottle of CP oil I can tell that I used a lot more castor oil in this batch than the last one. It's not a bad thing, but I think I want to cover up the scent with some EO when I get home. Also, due to the amount of castor oil, I have to be a lot more light with my application because it created a thicker mixture. Either way I use it maybe 3-4 times a week instead of everyday like I did with the original batch. Currently my hair is in two strand twists w/o extensions. I'll see if there is any more progress in a few weeks when I take them out and cornrow my hair to go up under a wig.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I’m infusing a new batch as we speak. Right now it’s just olive oil and coconut oil fenugreek seed with Amla (high vitamin c) henna and shakaiki. I added Amal in the hopes I can skip the vitamin c and still have the same effects. I’m going to add sulfur powder today. Should I add MSM or would that be redundant? I plan to add castor oil and avocado too. 
    I made my henna paste chickened out and added conditioner and only left on for an hour so no color change but my hair felt amazing after!
    I’m transitioning so I really hope this’ll help my growth so I can stop cutting these ends that are not “damaged” and just be on the grow actually seeing my work pay off. I cut off 2 1/2 - 3 inches on Saturday putting me back at were I was in October when I had my last mini chop. I’m going to track my growth more carefully to see if I can get an inch r at least more than a 1/2 inch that I’ve been getting. Although i am grateful for the 1/2 in I do get.


----------



## Taleah2009 (Mar 5, 2018)

I did a henna gloss over the weekend.  I have to get back to using my CP oil nightly.  I have gotten hair lazy lately.


----------



## Daina (Mar 8, 2018)

Just decanted my last batch of oil and will be adding some peppermint and rosemary EO and a tap of aloe vera gel or juice to finish it off.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Mar 9, 2018)

I may have added too much sulfur because my roots are so dry and my hair stinks! Any tips??


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2018)

Making my 2nd batch of Shea butter  for my hair.  Instead of adding my pre-made CP oil to my Shea butter like last time and whipping, I'm following her video this time and heating the herbs and oil. I'm also adding a herb/oil she didn't.

I heated Amla, hibiscus, and henna on very low heat for a min or two constantly mixing then added coconut oil & organic EO olive oil and heated for about  2 or 3 more mins.  Then I put into a glass bowl and covered. I will let it sit til tomorrow night then add about 3 or 4 tbs of shea butter, rosemary & peppermint oil and mix.  I hope I like this batch. Shea butter has been good to my hair.  Can't wait to try it.

Also about to finish my second batch of CP oil.  Already have a 3rd batch in a mason jar that's been infusing ready to go.

Feels good to make my own stuff and not be dependent on hair items at the store.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 11, 2018)

BlessedXs2 said:


> I may have added too much sulfur because my roots are so dry and my hair stinks! Any tips??



Try lavender essential oil or peppermint or vanilla essential oil to cover up the smell.


----------



## BlessedXs2 (Mar 11, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Try lavender essential oil or peppermint or vanilla essential oil to cover up the smell.


Thank you I have some and will add it tonight


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 13, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Making my 2nd batch of Shea butter  for my hair.  Instead of adding my pre-made CP oil to my Shea butter like last time and whipping, I'm following her video this time and heating the herbs and oil. I'm also adding a herb/oil she didn't.
> 
> I heated Amla, hibiscus, and henna on very low heat for a min or two constantly mixing then added coconut oil & organic EO olive oil and heated for about  2 or 3 more mins.  Then I put into a glass bowl and covered. I will let it sit til tomorrow night then add about 3 or 4 tbs of shea butter, rosemary & peppermint oil and mix.  I hope I like this batch. Shea butter has been good to my hair.  Can't wait to try it.
> 
> ...




I think next time around I will use 1/2 tsp of each herb and do like I did above. It's a nice mixture my hair feels good and super soft but I don't think I need a teaspoon of each herb. It's a bit too much. I'm glad I made a small amount. But my current mix is nice just worrying about staining my white bathroom counter or clothes if a little bit gets on them, especially when the kids use it for their hair.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 15, 2018)

Anyone spraying the BB Green Tea or CP Henna Tea every day? If so, are you using a butter or following up w/ moisture each time?


----------



## Keen (Mar 15, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Anyone spraying the BB Green Tea or CP Henna Tea every day? If so, are you using a butter or following up w/ moisture each time?


Not everyday because I don’t need to moisturize every day when I deal with Shea butter.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Mar 16, 2018)

Keen said:


> Not everyday because I don’t need to moisturize every day when I deal with Shea butter.



Do you wear your hair in a protective style during the week?


----------



## Keen (Mar 16, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Do you wear your hair in a protective style during the week?


Yes, I wear a wig or a bun with a phony pony.


----------



## naturalyogini (Mar 20, 2018)

Made another batch of CP grapeseed oil. So far slight irritation. We'll see .


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 21, 2018)

I’m using a variation of the CP henna tea. I listed the ingredients in this thread but forgot them. Mine is a bit slippery and moisturizing. I do follow up with CP oil to seal with M&S. I do it about every other day. Sometimes every day.


TamaraShaniece said:


> Anyone spraying the BB Green Tea or CP Henna Tea every day? If so, are you using a butter or following up w/ moisture each time?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 21, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> I’m using a variation of the CP henna tea. I listed the ingredients in this thread but forgot them. Mine is a bit slippery and moisturizing. I do follow up with CP oil to seal with M&S. I do it about every other day. Sometimes every day.


I'm out of CP henna tea but now I'm interested in how you got it to feel slippery and moisturizing . I do have slippery elm and marshmallow leaves in my stash. Would any of these work?

 If so, I'm thinking about making a tea with these two herbs (strained of course) and use that as my liquid to add all the henna and other ayurveda herbs to before infusing. What do you think @kxlot79?


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 22, 2018)

That sounds like a grand experiment! I’m for it! Report back!
Mine is a kitchen sink brew (as in everything but). I had about 2 tbsp of the oily leftover herbs from my CP oil infusion. Slippery elm and marshmallow were in my brew as I recall. As well as some aloe vera juice and EOs I added after the tea brewed.
My last henna tea was like a very liquidy/thin serum. Not quite a real serum but definitely more than water. I credit the mucilage herbs in my CP oil mix. And this is also my fave and go to tea moving forward.



Aggie said:


> I do have slippery elm and marshmallow leaves in my stash. Would any of these work?
> 
> If so, I'm thinking about making a tea with these two herbs (strained of course) and use that as my liquid to add all the henna and other ayurveda herbs to before infusing. What do you think @kxlot79?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 22, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> That sounds like a grand experiment! I’m for it! Report back!
> Mine is a kitchen sink brew (as in everything but). I had about 2 tbsp of the oily leftover herbs from my CP oil infusion. Slippery elm and marshmallow were in my brew as I recall. As well as some aloe vera juice and EOs I added after the tea brewed.
> My last henna tea was like a very liquidy/thin serum. Not quite a real serum but definitely more than water. I credit the mucilage herbs in my CP oil mix. And this is also my fave and go to tea moving forward.



This sounds great!



I know NONE of this needs to be exact: My brain just works better that way. But for those of us who like steps and measurements and such, the next time you make a slippery CP tea that you really like, will you write up a replicable ingredients list with measurements and then tack on exact steps?

Don't come at me, sis!


----------



## kxlot79 (Mar 22, 2018)

I got y’all! *Caring is sharing*!
I’ve learned SO much from others’ trials and errors over the years I feel like the least I can do is try to share my tragedies and triumphs too! Plus, even when I can’t use something on myself, it almost certainly eventually helps one of my clients or friends!


YvetteWithJoy said:


> But for those of us who like steps and measurements and such, the next time you make a slippery CP tea that you really like, will you write up a replicable ingredients list with measurements and then tack on exact steps?
> 
> Don't come at me, sis!


----------



## Aggie (Mar 22, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> That sounds like a grand experiment! I’m for it! Report back!
> Mine is a kitchen sink brew (as in everything but). I had about 2 tbsp of the oily leftover herbs from my CP oil infusion. Slippery elm and marshmallow were in my brew as I recall. As well as some aloe vera juice and EOs I added after the tea brewed.
> My last henna tea was like a very liquidy/thin serum. Not quite a real serum but definitely more than water. I credit the mucilage herbs in my CP oil mix. And this is also my fave and go to tea moving forward.


I am taking the entire Easter weekend off and may make it then. I am so interested in how this will turn out and will report back.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Mar 27, 2018)

When I get home I will be straining my 3rd batch of oil. I really like that oil! I keep getting comments how my hair has been growing. I'm sure the extra boost of growth is because of this oil. My oldest is close to bra strap length after cutting to a little past her shoulders a few months ago.

ETA: I'm sure this oil also help with the dry scalp my oldest use to get. Her scalp use to be so dry and flaky. Since using this oil regularly her scalp has cleared up.


----------



## Karmi (Mar 27, 2018)

Has anyone used a preservative in their hair tea to make it last longer? What kinds have you used?

I'm very pleased with the results of using my hair tea daily and sealing with shea butter. I only use shea butter when needed, usually every 2-3 days so my hair doesn't become greasy. My strands have gotten so thick my SO said I could strangle someone with it, haha
But I throw the tea out every week and make a new batch because I'm afraid of bacteria growing in the tea.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2018)

Karmi said:


> Has anyone used a preservative in their hair tea to make it last longer? What kinds have you used?
> 
> I'm very pleased with the results of using my hair tea daily and sealing with shea butter. I only use shea butter when needed, usually every 2-3 days so my hair doesn't become greasy. My strands have gotten so thick my SO said I could strangle someone with it, haha
> But I throw the tea out every week and make a new batch because I'm afraid of bacteria growing in the tea.



Awesome results! Yes, that hair tea is the real deal!

Earlier in the thread people discussed a couple of versions of optiphen preservative. I'm not sure if they went forward with adding it to the tea or not.

Can you make a smaller amount at a time?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 29, 2018)

I made a new batch of CP hair tea. This time I added fresh AVG from an aloe leaf so that I can use it as I do Dubaidee4c's super streamlined max hydration method, which I'm loving!

Also, I will be trialing fermented rice water in Q2, and I'm so excited!!! 

I found an ayurvedic fermented rice bundle at Etsy.


----------



## Theresamonet (Mar 30, 2018)

I made some gloss bars tonight for the first time using CP’s recipe. However, I had to increase the amount of oil used because her oil to powder ratio produced a thick paste, as opposed to a sludge that could easily be poured into my rose molds.



I doubled the shea butter (subbed for cocoa butter) and added 4 more tablespoons of coconut oil.


----------



## mzteaze (Mar 31, 2018)

I made a version of her original clay wash.  I like the homemade version a 1000 times better than the Belle Bar version.


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 1, 2018)

I shouldn’t have to worry about experiencing any curl loosening from using the gloss bars, right?? There is really only approx. 1-1/2 tbsp of henna in each bar I made, so I should be good... Right?? 

Wish I had thought to add some Amla or sedr to my mix.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 2, 2018)

Added fenugreek to my water mix today. I put my usual AVJ/peppermint/rosemary oil but yesterday instead of just putting purifed water in the water bottle, I took about a cup of purified water and 1 tbsp of fenugreek seeds and let it sit in a mason jar for about 15 - 20 hrs and added that to my mix. I plan to use it to moisturize my wash n go this week.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Made my henna treatment this morning I plan to apply sometime this afternoon. I mixed about a heaping 1/8 cup of Nupur 9 Henna herb blend, added a heaping tsp more of brahmi, amla, hibiscus, & marshmallow root. I added coconut milk and Aloe Vera juice until I got the thickness I wanted. Right before I do the treatment this afternoon I will add some EVOO, Jamaican black castor coconut oil & a few drops of  Rosemary and Peppermint EO. I plan to sit with it about 3 hours then follow up with Keracare Humecto Conditioner.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

naturalagain2 said:


> Made my henna treatment this morning I plan to apply sometime this afternoon. I'm mixed about a heaping 1/8 cup of Nupur 9 Henna herb blend, added a heaping tsp more of brahmi, amla, hibiscus, & marshmallow root. I added coconut milk and Aloe Vera juice until I got the thickness I wanted. Right before I do the treatment this afternoon I will add some EVOO, Jamaican black castor coconut oil & a few drops of  Rosemary and Peppermint EO. I plan to sit with it about 3 hours then follow up with Keracare Humecto Conditioner.



Sounds yummy!


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

I just made a new batch of the CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Fenugreek Hair Growth Oil.

Recipe I used:

*Fenugreek seeds*: 1/4 a cup
*MSM powder*: 1 teaspoon
*Henna Nupur 9*: 1 tablespoon
*Aloe Vera powder*: 1 teaspoon
*Coconut oil, organic*: either fractionated or plain, 3/4 a cup (I used liquid coconut oil)
*Extra virgin olive oil*: 3/4 a cup
*Castor oil*: 3 tablespoons (I use Mango & Lime Jamaican Black Castor Oil with Vit. A, D, and E from Sally's for the scent)
*Argan oil*: 1 teaspoon
*7 drops *of the following oils:
*Bergamot*
*Rosemary oil*
*Peppermint oil*
*Tea tree oil*
*Carrot seed oil*


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just made a new batch of the CurlyProverbz DIY Ayurvedic Fenugreek Hair Growth Oil.
> 
> Recipe I used:
> 
> ...



Now this sounds like a great mix @YvetteWithJoy


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 6, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Now this sounds like a great mix @YvetteWithJoy



Thanks, sis. I wish I had some horsetail powder or whatever it is to add to it. I was reading up on it. Sounds fantastic. But I think I'm going to enjoy this mix as is anyway.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Thanks, sis. I wish I had some horsetail powder or whatever it is to add to it. I was reading up on it. Sounds fantastic. But I think I'm going to enjoy this mix as is anyway.


You're quite welcome. I have some horsetail shavegrass. I'll use some of it in my tea. I don't know for sure when I'll get to it but would like to have it done by next week end.


----------



## naturalagain2 (Apr 7, 2018)

I thought my hair would hate the coconut milk I put in my henna treatment  but it wasn't  bad at all! My hair acts completely different this time around (since my last big chop). I think coconut milk will now replace the conditioner I usually  put in my henna glosses.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 7, 2018)

Beginner questions:

Does CP not use a DC in her regimen at all?

Also, my hair is short & it really doesn’t need strengthening, just moisture. Would an Ayuvedic regimen not be worth it for me? Even when relaxed, henna made my hair feel rough. Plus, it was messy.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

From Green Beauty:


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2018)

On Monday past, I infused some fenugreek seeds and Burdock Root in some fractionated coconut oil and castor oil. I'm only making about 10 ounces of it this time. I'll let it infuse for another week or so before I use it on my scalp.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> Beginner questions:
> 
> Does CP not use a DC in her regimen at all?
> 
> Also, my hair is short & it really doesn’t need strengthening, just moisture. Would an Ayuvedic regimen not be worth it for me? Even when relaxed, henna made my hair feel rough. Plus, it was messy.



Bumping so that her question can get addressed!

I do know that CP uses a DC. 

I'm not sure about the other question.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2018)

kxlot79 said:


> CP uses various DCs in her regimen. Here is one of her latest videos on DCs and she lists 5 favorites:
> View attachment 428443
> Idk that anyone’s can evaluate whether Ayurveda is “worth” the investment for you. Do you value DIY? Customization? Natural? Organic? Do you see Ayurveda as a time investment? Is it the start of a healthier lifestyle? Is it just what you hope to be more effective than the commercial stuff? Only you can evaluate that.
> My two cents is that *ayurveda is for everyone who wants it. *There is an Ayurvedic regimen for every budget and lifestyle, from the cheapest most DIY to the most expensive pre-mixed or readymade or commercial. You can make it as simple or complicated as you like.
> ...



Thank you! I’m still confused about where and how often in her regimen she uses a DC, though. I watched the videos Yvette posted, along with some on her YT channel, and all I’ve seen is her Ayurvedic regimen with the use of a leave-in. 

I didn’t mean to imply henna was the only aspect of Ayurveda! CP herself says quite frequently in her videos that almost all of them (henna, cassia, brahmi, shikakai, amla, etc) give strengthening and require extensive moisture to balance out the effects, which is why she insists on aloe vera juice in everything. That’s basically what I experienced with henna masks, as an example. In the fenugreek threads, someone stated that even that contains protein. Another person stated that she got a rough feeling from it. Strengthening seems to be the core of Ayurveda. 

I’m quite familiar with protein/moisture balance and what my hair needs as far as that. I’m not worried about overdoing the moisture. I’ll look into the hibiscus more (although I prefer not to change my hair color) and possibly rose. I didn’t know bananas & avocado oil were specific to Ayurveda. Has CP mentioned those in her videos? I do remember liking avocado oil when I’ve tried it. 

Anyway, the gist of CP’s method seems to be using very strengthening Ayuverdic herbs which she then balances out with AVJ & mainstream conditioners. She also seems to complicate the specifics of what she uses quite frequently. I have yet to see a logical, clear explanation of her entire regimen from her. 

Her growth and what she attributes to what is also confusing. I read in here that she didn’t pass CBL until she started the Ayurveda. But when I actually looked back at her old vids, she was past CBL when all she was using was henna. Either she’s exaggerating her progress due to what she used or she’s bad at explaining. She throws everything and the kitchen sink into her mixes, how can anybody isolate what is actually helping and what isn’t? I don’t doubt Ayurveda works and CP does have gorgeous hair but she is extra complicated for no reason imo.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> From Green Beauty:


I love her channel. Her explanations are so clear!  I wish there was more info on how long the good chemical benefits of the herbs last on your hair follicles and scalp. It would help in knowing how frequently the herbs needs to be applied.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> I love her channel. Her explanations are so clear!  I wish there was more info on how long the good chemical benefits of the herbs last on your hair follicles and scalp. It would help in knowing how frequently the herbs needs to be applied.


I know that most of the Indians would recommend using a herbal treatment, whichever one you decide to use, at least 2-3 times a week. For the record, I don't. Not because I don't want to, but because I truly don't have the time. 

My hair usually feels very strong after *MOST* ayurveda treatments but it is soon softened using deep conditioners that I like, not what Curly Proverbz likes. 

I REALLY love Naturelle Grow Rose Clay Deep Conditioner. That thing is super moisturizing on my hair. It works every-time to soften my hair after ANY ayurveda treatment. 

I sure hope you find the regimen that works perfectly for you @silverlotus.


----------



## naturalyogini (Apr 8, 2018)

I just flat ironed my hair today to clip my ends and do a length check. My hair is actually growing!  The CP oil is working.  Now I just need to get my diet in check. I'm going to get the CP tea rinse and rhassoul mix ingredients tomorrow.  Plus I'm going to buy a jar of Rainbow black henna to mix with the medium brown henna. My gray hair in the front is a weird color of light brown.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I know that most of the Indians would recommend using a herbal treatment, whichever one you decide to use, at least 2-3 times a week. For the record, I don't. Not because I don't want to, but because I truly don't have the time.
> 
> My hair usually feels very strong after *MOST* ayurveda treatments but it is soon softened using deep conditioners that I like, not what Curly Proverbz likes.
> 
> ...



+1 regarding this DC. I forgot about it. It is indeed very good.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I know that most of the Indians would recommend using a herbal treatment, whichever one you decide to use, at least 2-3 times a week. For the record, I don't. Not because I don't want to, but because I truly don't have the time.
> 
> My hair usually feels very strong after *MOST* ayurveda treatments but it is soon softened using deep conditioners that I like, not what Curly Proverbz likes.
> 
> ...



Thank you! NG’s Rose Clay did not work for me at all lol. I have others that I like though, so it’s fine. By herbal treatment, you mean a mask or an oil? Do they traditionally use tea sprays and glosses, or is that a modern adaptation?

I use coconut oil as a prepoo 2x/week. I wouldn’t mind trying an infused oil with one of the herbs as an experiment to start.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 8, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> Thank you! NG’s Rose Clay did not work for me at all lol. I have others that I like though, so it’s fine. By herbal treatment, you mean a mask or an oil? Do they traditionally use tea sprays and glosses, or is that a modern adaptation?
> 
> I use coconut oil as a prepoo 2x/week. I wouldn’t mind trying an infused oil with one of the herbs as an experiment to start.


By herbal treatment I meant ayurveda herbal treatments like amla, brahmi, hibiscus, aloe vera powder, curry leaves, bhringraj powder, rose petal powder, shikakai, triphala powder, etc.

You can make tea rinses, masks and glosses with all of them. It just depends on what is easier for your schedule and of course what your hair needs the most.

The rinses are fastest, the glosses are easier to rinse out than the masks but the masks are most concentrated since you leave them on the hair for an hour or so.

If you would like to try making infused oils and see if they are better for your hair, go right on ahead hon. That might be only what your hair likes. My hair likes them all.

As for the tea rinses, be sure to saturate your hair in some moisturizing leave-in or moisturizer before applying an ayurveda tea to your hair. This leaves the hair more moisturized. I tend to seal it all in with raw African Shea Butter to retain the moisture longer.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 8, 2018)

Aggie said:


> By herbal treatment I meant ayurveda herbal treatments like amla, brahmi, hibiscus, sloe vera powder, curry leaves, bhringraj powder, rose petal powder, shikakai, triphala powder, etc.
> 
> You can make tea rinses, masks and glosses with all of them. It just depends on what is easier for your schedule and of course what your hair needs the most.
> 
> ...



Thank you for the help!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> Thank you for the help!


You're quite welcome @silverlotus. Please keep us posted with what you're trialing and share your experience with the powders.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 9, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> Beginner questions:
> 
> Does CP not use a DC in her regimen at all?
> 
> Also, my hair is short & it really doesn’t need strengthening, just moisture. Would an Ayuvedic regimen not be worth it for me? Even when relaxed, henna made my hair feel rough. Plus, it was messy.



One other thing I thought of:

One of the supposed benefits of Ayurveda is that it doesn't take a lot or anything complex . . . simple works well!

So some aloe Vera powder and rose powder in either some distilled water or coconut cream/milk . . . a person could do a strands test to see if that's moisturizing for his/her hair or not.

A book I read on Ayurveda said to look at your hair's needs, choose herbs based on their properties and what they do, and keep it simple. Aloe and rose are moisturizing. But if your hair is lowpo, I've read that aloe and coconut may need to be handled carefully, if at all.


----------



## silverlotus (Apr 9, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> One other thing I thought of:
> 
> One of the supposed benefits of Ayurveda is that it doesn't take a lot or anything complex . . . simple works well!
> 
> ...



Yea, this is why I was wondering if CP uses a DC or not. I like the idea of keeping things simple without extra steps and ingredients. I ordered some amla and hibiscus powder to try. I’ll be doing one at a time as a test. 

Where are you guys buying rose powder from?


----------



## Aggie (Apr 9, 2018)

silverlotus said:


> Yea, this is why I was wondering if CP uses a DC or not. I like the idea of keeping things simple without extra steps and ingredients. I ordered some amla and hibiscus powder to try. I’ll be doing one at a time as a test.
> 
> Where are you guys buying rose powder from?


Here ya go @silverlotus 
https://shop.khanapakana.com/hesh-rose-petal-powder-3-5-oz-100-grams/


----------



## Aggie (Apr 13, 2018)

Aggie said:


> On Monday past, I infused some fenugreek seeds and Burdock Root in some fractionated coconut oil and castor oil. I'm only making about 10 ounces of it this time. I'll let it infuse for another week or so before I use it on my scalp.



This oil should be ready so I might strain it tomorrow and bottle it up for my scalp .


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 14, 2018)

Greetings!

Is anyone interested in managing this thread?

I need to take a break from social media, the news, etc. I need to lower my stress and blood pressure--doctor's orders.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 15, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Greetings!
> 
> Is anyone interested in managing this thread?
> 
> ...


Take good care of your health @YvetteWithJoy. Don't worry about the thread. It will be fine until you return.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Apr 15, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Take good care of your health @YvetteWithJoy. Don't worry about the thread. It will be fine until you return.



Cool! Thanks, all.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 22, 2018)

Aggie said:


> This oil should be ready so I might strain it tomorrow and bottle it up for my scalp .


I ended up adding some coffee powder to this mix and left it to infuse for another 2 weeks. I will give it until the weekend before I strain it. I just shook it up and I can finally smell the coffee beans in there. I couldn't smell them a couple of days ago so I realize that the longer it infuses, the better.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 29, 2018)

I used some CP growth oil under my henna on damp hair this morning. It made my hair feel pretty soft plus the henna applied very easily. A winner and will use again.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I'm trying to think this through as well.
> 
> I think what I've decided to do is get my henna gloss in in the form of a midweek cowash. CurlyProverbz (Farida) advises to start out doing the glosses every two weeks at first, I believe. Once the hair has adjusted and you've figured out which gloss and ingredients and ingreidnet ratios and so forth are best for your own hair, it is then that she says (if I'm not mistaken) that you might move to weekly glosses.
> 
> ...



I started my first henna gloss Tuesday.  I plan on doing bi-weekly henna glosses as CP suggested. How long do I do the bi-weekly henna glosses before doing weekly henna glosses and before committing to doing straight henna masks?


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 3, 2018)

I'd like to join; I already use a modified version of her regimen.

What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *Healthy and thicker hair growth *
What products or mixes do you intend to use? *Teas, infused oil, and henna masks/glosses.*
How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *Henna glosses bi-weekly with alternate of other ayurvedic powders weeks I don't henna.*
How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *Weekly: Hot Oil Treatment as a prepoo, apply gloss, then DC, followed by LOC method. 3x a week: Scalp massages and spritz hair tea Monthly: Henna masks*
How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *I've already trimmed my hair so not for another 6 months.*
Anything else you'd like to share? S*upplementing my regimen with ayurvedics. In addition, incorporating such vitamins as: Aloe Vera, Marine Collagen with MSM, Hair Skin & Nails, multi-vitamin, increase my water intake, eat healthier, exercise, daily ingestion of protein powder.  I'm interested in rice water.*


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> I started my first henna gloss Tuesday.  I plan on doing bi-weekly henna glosses as CP suggested. How long do I do the bi-weekly henna glosses before doing weekly henna glosses and before committing to doing straight henna masks?


I do straight henna treatments once a month now since I am tackling gray hairs but before that, I was doing them once every 6 weeks.


----------



## Aggie (May 3, 2018)

I just did a full 2 step henna and indigo treatment on Sunday past and will be doing a 1 step hendigo treatment in a week and a half. It's time to make a henna tea rinse but I may do it this weekend. Too tired to make one now.


----------



## Daina (May 4, 2018)

Hey all, don't know how to paste a video but Curly Proverbz has an updated growth oil recipe with some new ingredients!


----------



## Aggie (May 4, 2018)

Daina said:


> Hey all, don't know how to paste a video but Curly Proverbz has an updated growth oil recipe with some new ingredients!


I got a notification on it but I didn't watch the video, not yet anyway. Not sure if I'm even interested at this point. I am so tired of chasing the next 'NEW' product from all these companies and promoters of them. They wear me right out .


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

Although, I'm familiar and watch CP videos I watched nearly 10 videos today.

I see CP made a week 1 and week 2 curly routine for Beast Mode Hair Growth on a Budget but what does we do for week 3 and 4? I'm confused with the Beast Mode Hair Growth on a budget and using Clay wash:

Beast Mode                                                                                                            Clay Wash 
Week 1                                                                                                                     Week 1
Pre poo with egg & olive oil                                                                                 Apply oil to hair and let sit for 30 mins 
Rinse out & shampoo/use gloss                                                                         Select a clay wash to use 
Deep condition                                                                                                      Rinse & apply moisturizing DC                                           
Spray tea mix 3x a week                                                                                      Spray tea mix 3x a week
Apply leave-in conditioner/butter/gel                                                             Apply leave-in conditioner/butter/gel
Moisturize & seal daily                                                                                         Moisturize & seal daily

Week 2                                                                                                                    Week 2
Co-wash & use moisturizing DC                                                                        Pre poo with oil and scalp massage
Spray tea mix                                                                                                         Shampoo/Cowash
Apply leave-in conditioner/butter/gel                                                             Spray tea mix
Moisturize & seal daily                                                                                         Apply leave-in conditioner/butter/gel

**Oil & massage scalp 3x a week

See my confusion? Should I follow 1 and not the other or combine both: Week 1 clay wash, week 2 pre poo with egg & cowash using ayurvedic powders, week 3 use a henna gloss bar, week 4 cowash using ayurvedic powders yet still use tea spray 3x a week?

I'm about to make a tea spritz to steep overnight with aloe vera, amla, & brahmi powders so I can use 3x a week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

I need to buy applicator bottle, henna, hibiscus powder, fenugreek powder, aloe vera juice, and lavender oil so I can make this CP oil


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I use demi permanent color on my hair once a month to every 6 weeks @gawcjw. I also use a full henna treatment on my hair once a month but a henna gloss on weeks when I'm not doing either of the above. My hair is doing fine.
> 
> I believe you are referring to commercial henna and not body art quality (BAQ) henna. BAQ henna is safe to use even the day of a relaxer because it is all natural and safe to use on any hair, natural or relaxed.



Hi Aggie!
I see that you do a full henna 1x a month and henna glosses the other weeks.  That's something I want to do, but as a newbie to henna how should I do it? I've only done 1 henna gloss so far, but I've done cassia paste/glosses before but not on consistent basis.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> Thanks!! In a cup of boiling water I added a satchel full of:
> 
> Henna
> Amla
> ...



Hi. So in your tea spray you have henna AND also henna 1x a month plus henna glosses? How often can you henna + use henna tea spray?


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hi Aggie!
> I see that you do a full henna 1x a month and henna glosses the other weeks.  That's something I want to do, but as a newbie to henna how should I do it? I've only done 1 henna gloss so far, but I've done cassia paste/glosses before but not on consistent basis.


Just to remain on the safe side - I would say every other week will suffice for a henna gloss. If you are not yet getting gray hairs just yet, I would do a full henna treatment once every 6 weeks. That's actually enough. You can do the glosses every 2 weeks.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Just to remain on the safe side - I would say every other week will suffice for a henna gloss. If you are not yet getting gray hairs just yet, I would do a full henna treatment once every 6 weeks. That's actually enough. You can do the glosses every 2 weeks.



I do have a couple gray hairs in the front.
With that said still do the glosses every 2 weeks and full henna every 6 weeks?


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

I just strained my coffee, fenugreek seed and burdock root oil to use after I run out of my CP fenugreek growth oil. I will add the essential oils just before using it.


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> I do have a couple gray hairs in the front.
> With that said still do the glosses every 2 weeks and full henna every 6 weeks?


yes, since you don't have much gray hairs. I have more than you do so I do the full henna and indigo 2 step treatment once a month and a hendigo 1 step treatment/gloss every other week.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 5, 2018)

@Aggie thank you!


----------



## Aggie (May 5, 2018)

@Leo24Rule 

I only use the clay when my hair and scalp needs detoxing. I don't use that one too often at all because I use shampoos. If I didn't use shampoos, I would use the clay more often.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 6, 2018)

tapioca_pudding said:


> I'm out of henna and amla powder.  Need to order more this week.
> 
> @naturalagain2 My hair loves protein but henna allows me to only need weaker proteins if that makes sense.  So my weekly dcs would look like:
> 
> ...



Hello. What do you mean by moisture? Like using moisturizing ayurvedic herbs in a gloss, using the tea spritz/oil, or literally moisturizing your hair everyday for that week?


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 6, 2018)

Wanting to know if I'm on the right track with moisture/protein balance.
      1.  What leave-in conditioners are ya'll using after following spritzing the strengthening hair teas?

           As of right now I'm using Cantu Conditioning Crème (has alcohol, silk amino acids), Creme of Nature with Argan Oil Perfect
           7 (has parabens, alcohol, silk amino acids), DevaCurl B'Leave-In Miracle Curl Plumper (has hydrolyzed corn, soy, and wheat            proteins; wheat amino acids)

       2.  What deep conditioners are ya'll using?

            I use Queen Helen Cholesterol Hair Conditioning Cream (has sulfates, alcohol, parabens, and mineral oil)


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 7, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hello. What do you mean by moisture? Like using moisturizing ayurvedic herbs in a gloss, using the tea spritz/oil, or literally moisturizing your hair everyday for that week?


Hi there  I deep condition my hair weekly, so during Weeks 2 & 4, I use a deep conditioner that has more moisturizing properties than strengthening (protein).  HTH!


----------



## tapioca_pudding (May 7, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Hi. So in your tea spray you have henna AND also henna 1x a month plus henna glosses? How often can you henna + use henna tea spray?


I do a henna gloss once a month and use my henna/ayurvedic tea spray (that also contains aloe vera powder which is hydrating for my hair) several times throughout the week.  I don't do straight henna at this time.  If I ever decide to do straight henna, it would only be quarterly if not bi-annually.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (May 7, 2018)

Here is her new growth oil recipe.  It only includes curry leaves, onions and garlic. I would imagine this oil to smell pungent.  Any takers?
I copied & pasted from her yt channel before it goes away....

Guys time for a 2018 hair growth oil update. You all loved my last two recipe videos. I thought I would hit you up with another one. It goes well with a castor oil base or you could do the 4 ingredient oil and just add the onion and garlic essential oils. You could also add msm and fenugreek to this to make it a boss hair growth oil.... 

 READY MADE ORIGINAL OIL https://goo.gl/Xy5tFr

RECIPE 

 Ideally warm all ingredients in oil or warm oil before use then add essential oils. 
Several sprigs of curried leaves. Dried leaves are better for oil preservation. 
3/4 cup dried hibiscus https://amzn.to/2rbPUR3 
1/2 cup castor oil https://amzn.to/2rbPUR3 
1 cup olive oil 
3 tbsp fenugreek seeds https://amzn.to/2jhx1rv 
1 table spoon henna (Ashwaganda is a good  addition as well) 
15 drops of essential oils of garlic https://amzn.to/2HDuGWH, 
onion https://amzn.to/2JFWJ47, 
rosemary https://amzn.to/2HDuGWH and peppermint https://amzn.to/2JEWvu1 
(Optional but a great growth booster 1/8th tsp msm - to be increased with tolerance https://amzn.to/2Fulu0S )


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 10, 2018)

I did a hot oil treatment for 3 mins, right over that sprayed the tea, & then applied a natural deep conditioner by Eden. My hair is lovely!


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 12, 2018)

I have continued to daily M & S.  Going to make my growth oil now with grapeseed oil, cassia, amla, and brahmi.


----------



## Aggie (May 12, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Here is her new growth oil recipe.  It only includes curry leaves, onions and garlic. I would imagine this oil to smell pungent.  Any takers?
> I copied & pasted from her yt channel before it goes away....
> 
> Guys time for a 2018 hair growth oil update. You all loved my last two recipe videos. I thought I would hit you up with another one. It goes well with a castor oil base or you could do the 4 ingredient oil and just add the onion and garlic essential oils. You could also add msm and fenugreek to this to make it a boss hair growth oil....
> ...


Thanks for sharing but I don't know if I really want to chase this rainbow. I think I'll pass on this one. I don't want to add more products to my already huge stash either. So...yeah, no! All the best to all who wish to add this one to their routine though.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 15, 2018)

Doing my second henna gloss today.

I've been using the tea spray just fine. My hair likes it as its soft.
Tonight I'll use the oil for the first time to seal and tomorrow for scalp massage.  I couldn't find my aloe vera powder so I opted for aloe vera juice instead. I hope that works just as good.


----------



## Daina (May 17, 2018)

After having straight hair for 3 weeks I am going to cleanse tonight and do a cassia gloss. Can't wait to return to my curls. Because I'm starting late tonight I will probably just wet bun in the morning. Going to use my CP oil on the scalp and underneath my SB blend.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 18, 2018)

Omg! I love the ayurvedic oil I made! My hair looks wet but isn't = moisturized. 

I did the LCO method last night & today. No frizz or flyaways. My hair likes that over LOC method.


----------



## Missjaxon (May 21, 2018)

@IDareT'sHair 



ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Here is her new growth oil recipe.  It only includes curry leaves, onions and garlic. I would imagine this oil to smell pungent.  Any takers?
> I copied & pasted from her yt channel before it goes away....
> 
> Guys time for a 2018 hair growth oil update. You all loved my last two recipe videos. I thought I would hit you up with another one. It goes well with a castor oil base or you could do the 4 ingredient oil and just add the onion and garlic essential oils. You could also add msm and fenugreek to this to make it a boss hair growth oil....
> ...


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 21, 2018)

I'm really liking the CP oil and tea spray. My hair feels transformed like doll or wig hair.


----------



## Leo24Rule (May 29, 2018)

I wonder if during the summer months I could co-wash daily alternating with fenugreek, amla, hibiscus, & brahmi daily without any problems?


----------



## Aggie (May 29, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> I wonder if during the summer months I could co-wash daily alternating with fenugreek, amla, hibiscus, & brahmi daily without any problems?


Hmmm, I think your hair would probably suffer from Hygral fatique. This is when the hair is kept wet too long/often resulting in weak hair susceptible to breakage and damage. Maybe try every other day first and see how your hair handles that before diving into every day.


----------



## Saga (May 29, 2018)

Got back to using my oil after taking a little break It's much easier to access my scalp now that I have individual crochet faux locs in. I only do the oil in the morning as I do my skincare routine. I just want to be precautious and protect my skin from breakouts if need be. We'll see if I get any results one the summer months pass.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 1, 2018)

Are any of y'all using full length henna in addition to the glosses? I was thinking of doing henna every 6 weeks.

So right now:
Week 1 gloss
Week 2 deep condition 
Week 3 gloss
Week 4 deep condition
Week 5 protein treatment/shampoo 
Week 6 full henna
**Weekly hot oil treatment


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Are any of y'all using full length henna in addition to the glosses? I was thinking of doing henna every 6 weeks.
> 
> So right now:
> Week 1 gloss
> ...


Sounds like a great regimen @Leo24Rule .


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 6, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Are any of y'all using full length henna in addition to the glosses? I was thinking of doing henna every 6 weeks.
> 
> So right now:
> Week 1 gloss
> ...



Week 5, 6, or 7 shampoo (depends on build up) 
Week 8 full henna 

What is your current protein treatment?


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 6, 2018)

Good hair routine.

My protein treatment is a light one using mayo. I think once I include the full henna treatment in conjunction with CP hair tea spray & oil I won't need a protein treatment since henna acts like a protein. 
Why what protein treatment do you use?



TamaraShaniece said:


> Week 5, 6, or 7 shampoo (depends on build up)
> Week 8 full henna
> 
> What is your protein treatment?


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 9, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> Good hair routine.
> 
> My protein treatment is a light one using mayo. I think once I include the full henna treatment in conjunction with CP hair tea spray & oil I won't need a protein treatment since henna acts like a protein.
> Why what protein treatment do you use?



I alternate between Aphogee 2 Min reconstructer (I use the 2 mins to cleanse another section) and the B.B. Green Tea Rinse. While the tea leaves my hair strong, I don’t use a deep protein treatment (though I do have one UBH). So far I’m maintaining a good balance. But i don’t know if a deep treatment will be beneficial or cause serious damage.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2018)

@TamaraShaniece I'd say don't use the deep protein treatment until you run out of the Aphogee 2 Min Reconstructer because that's too much protein and since you said you're maintaining a good balance then there's no need to add it now.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 15, 2018)

I've somewhat been slacking when I got sick 1.5 weeks ago.  I was only using CP tea spray, my weekly hot oil treatments, and deep conditioner treatments. As of yesterday I did a deep conditioning treatment adding ayurvedic powders because I was so lazy. In addition, I made new batches of the CP tea and oils. I managed to include fenugreek in my henna deep conditioning treatment...IT STINKS!! At first I thought it smelled like maple syrup; that is a good scent, but as time went on I have a lingering sent of curry.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 16, 2018)

I was up watching Curlyproverbz at a ridiculous time last night (I felt like crap and had nothing else to do). I realized I can fit a lot of her methods rather easily into my regimen. I have a lot of ingredients already, and only had to purchase fenugreek and rose powder (I'll often substitute henna for rose to avoid protein overload). I'll probably just use henna once a month since I plenty of LUSH henndigo bars at my disposal.


*What do you hope to gain from trialing a CurlyProverbz-based regimen? *LONG HAIR
*What products or mixes do you intend to use? *Modified CurlyProverbz gloss, hair tea and growth oil, as well as ayurvedic shampoo bars.
*How frequently will you cleanse your hair? *Once a week, as I currently do.
*How frequently will you apply your various products, mixes, etc? *I will use gloss once a week as a prepoo, growth oil every day / every other day depending on how my hair takes it, and the tea 3x a week.
*How frequently will you trim or search and destroy? *I will trim very 6 months. My next trim is set for September.
*Anything else you'd like to share? *I sure hope this works :3


----------



## sunflora (Jun 16, 2018)

I tried out my first ayurvedic wash day today. My hair feels SUPER strong, but we'll see how it feels once it dries. 

I used the gloss with 1 tbsp amla and 1 tbsp henna, grapeseed oil, herbal essences conditioner and honey (I'm just going to be using up old condishes for these since I'm doing the budget version). It didn't make as smooth as a paste as hers did until I added the melted raw honey. 

I followed with Jakaela's Bea Vert shampoo bar, which I'd been waiting to use. It gave my scalp a nice tingle. I've cut one half up and diluted it in a liter of water, which I'll then pour into applicator bottles for my future wash days. It was very potent which is why I decided to dilute it. It should last me for a year, I think.

I have her matching DC but I decided to use a sample of Nightblooming's faerie dust, which has amla, burdock root, marshmallow root and some other good stuff. I mixed this with my Raw Sugar DC and it made a pretty purple paste, but rinsed out greenish. I think this may have been a bit too much protein/herbs, as my hair didn't feel as silky as it usually would after Raw Sugar. The faerie dust also rinsed out pretty gritty, so I don't think I'll repurchase. I'll use plain Raw Sugar or start using the aforementioned DC.

I finished with a sample of Meadow tea that I got from Belle Bar with another powder that I still haven't used. I LOVED the way it made my hair feel. I have enough left in the bottle to use it later on in the week, too. 

I added my homemade leave in (any conditioner, water and vegetable glycerin, I still had QUA organics white tea ginger in but today I added a bit of the sample conditioner bar I received from Jakaela) and sealed with Rose oil from The Innate Life, then put my hair in four braids and put on my fleece towel/hat as usual.

One huge lesson: I'll have to wash my hair in the kitchen sink instead of the bathtub like I'm used to doing. Cleaning out all that green crud is a mess! Not sure how I forgot about that. 

I get to make my oil Monday once my fenugreek seeds and vitamin c powder get here, so I'm super excited about that. Now that I have all the supplies (which were already inexpensive), this is an extremely cheap regimen. I may have to buy more henna and amla since I'm using my old boxes I had already tapped into, but that's less than 10 dollars for both. That should take me through the six months, and I'll probably only need to purchase DC in that time frame. The idea of not buying any new hair products for 6 months is almost scary to me, but my wallet will be happy!


----------



## Sally. (Jun 16, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> I did a hot oil treatment for 3 mins, right over that sprayed the tea, & then applied a natural deep conditioner by Eden. My hair is lovely!


what oil did you use for your hot oil treatment? and how long did you sit under the dryer? did you shampoo after?

i've never done a hot oil treatment before, but i prepooed overnight with evoo/coconut oil once and my hair felt amazing so now i'm interested in doing a hot oil treatment. but the one time i did it on my relaxed hair, i just remember my hair feeling gummy.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 18, 2018)

Made the oil today, but used Rose instead of henna. Smells way better than my previous henna mix.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 18, 2018)

Also as a note, rose powder makes an incredible anti-frizz treatment. I was at first trying to make a leave in as usual by mixing conditioner, water and veggie glycerin, but got curious and added rose powder. It turned out a runny pink mess and I instantly regretted it, but I had already gotten as far as putting it in my hair so I had to commit. I kept it under a baggie for about an hour and was very surprised when I rinsed it out. As a note, I did rinse out with cold water.

The results were shiny, defined curls. Should have taken a picture but I went ahead to trying out a stretched style again since I was so excited about how my hair felt. I think the veggie glycerin was definitely part of the results, though.

I'm still experimenting with DCs, but one I use up the stuff I've paid for I'll definitely be making something with rose powder.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2018)

Hi Sally!
I do my hot oil treatments the lazy way.
1. Boil water on the stovetop, insert oil applicator bottle with CP oil.
2. Let oil applicator bottle sit in the mug of hot water for 3 minutes. When I remove the oil applicator bottle I let it stand for 1 min. before use.
3. Allow the oil to penetrate my hair strands for 30 minutes under a shower cap.
4. Then I apply my deep conditioner right ontop of the hot oil treatment. Sometimes I use plain regular deep conditioner or I add ayurvedic herbs to my non-protein deep conditioner with either henna, amla, aloe vera, and fenugreek or just cassia and fenugreek. Depending if its henna I would have let my mixture sit hours prior to use and leave on my hair for only an hr. and I still get color deposit OR I let my cassia mixture sit 30 minutes and allow it to sit on my hair for 30 minutes.
5. Rinse with water only or if you have left behind granules then use a non-protein conditioner to co-wash.
6. Style as usual.
That's it! Hope that helps



Sally. said:


> what oil did you use for your hot oil treatment? and how long did you sit under the dryer? did you shampoo after?
> 
> i've never done a hot oil treatment before, but i prepooed overnight with evoo/coconut oil once and my hair felt amazing so now i'm interested in doing a hot oil treatment. but the one time i did it on my relaxed hair, i just remember my hair feeling gummy.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 22, 2018)

Currently have CP oil on my hair as it's running down my face. Just 11 minutes more before I top it with a non-deep conditioner mixed with cassia and fenugreek powders.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 22, 2018)

Still working on getting my hair gloss the right consistency. The oil causes the conditioner and powder to clump. I added honey like I did last time but I think I have to add it in a certain order too. Should I be adding water?

I use Rose/Hibiscus, olive oil, Herbal Essences conditioner and a little bit of melted raw honey. Today I heated up the oil and honey together before adding it to the rose powder, which blended nicely. When I added the conditioner it kept separating.


----------



## Daina (Jun 23, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Still working on getting my hair gloss the right consistency. The oil causes the conditioner and powder to clump. I added honey like I did last time but I think I have to add it in a certain order too. Should I be adding water?
> 
> I use Rose/Hibiscus, olive oil, Herbal Essences conditioner and a little bit of melted raw honey. Today I heated up the oil and honey together before adding it to the rose powder, which blended nicely. When I added the conditioner it kept separating.



Typically when I make my Cassia gloss I mix all the powders together first with distilled water or tea mix. I then add this to my bowl of room temp or slightly warm conditioner. I add oil and honey last and stir all together. I use a pretty thick conditioner with Wen 613 and typically don't have any separation issues.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 24, 2018)

has anyone tried mixing a henna with coconut milk?

I made the following last night and applied it this morning on freshly shampooed hair.

Nupur Henna
Fenugreek Powder
Amla Powder
Brahmi Powder
Maka Powder
Neem Powder
Castor Oil
One full can of coconut milk.

I mixed the ingredients together until it was smooth with a plastic fork. Then I placed the ingredients in a blender for a smoother consistency.

Let it sit overnight and applied.  I applied it to my ends first heavily, then on my scalp and down my strands.   I made sure to coat each strand!

Will rinse out around 3pm today and I'll report back.  I applied it so thick that I may have to go down the street to the car wash and use one of those pressure washer rinses.  Just walk right up in the bay, deposit some quarters and stand in the middle and rinse my hair and let it go down that huge drain.  Hopefully, I won't go down the drain with it lololol.....


----------



## Daina (Jun 24, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> has anyone tried mixing a henna with coconut milk?
> 
> I made the following last night and applied it this morning on freshly shampooed hair.
> 
> ...



That mix sounds divine...I may try that but with Cassia.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jun 24, 2018)

Today at work I got a lot of compliments on not just my skin, lipstick, eyebrows …. BUT my hair as well and asking what I use.  After getting off from work I took my hair out of the clip.  It was nice and soft, feels and looks thick too!


----------



## weavepat (Jun 26, 2018)

Since the year's half over, I figured I'd do a quick update. 

I still use an ayurvedic spritz every day. 
I don't use the tea on my scalp as much but I could if I stop being lazy. 
I apply the oil at least once a week.
Every other week I apply a treatment using a gloss bar or just a paste made with powders and aloe juice. It depends on how much product is already in my hair.
Given the heat and humidity I didn't see the point of blowing out my hair just for an update. I took pics of my hair after detangling but I didn't think they compared well to my December pics. I was able to find a picture from October where my hair is in a stretched, but still highly textured state(post-bun) for a better comparison.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 29, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I just strained my coffee, fenugreek seed and burdock root oil to use after I run out of my CP fenugreek growth oil. I will add the essential oils just before using it.



How do you like using the coffee oil?  Any results? I'm just learning about the benefits of coffee oil (strained roasted coffee in coconut oil) for hair growth. 

I guess I am tardy to the coffee party lolol


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 29, 2018)

weavepat said:


> Since the year's half over, I figured I'd do a quick update.
> 
> I still use an ayurvedic spritz every day.
> I don't use the tea on my scalp as much but I could if I stop being lazy.
> ...




Your hair is very thick!!  Is there any reason why you use the oil only once a week?  Have you tried coconut milk in your glosses?  I love it!  It can be found in the supermarket in the can milk section


----------



## Aggie (Jun 29, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> How do you like using the coffee oil?  Any results? I'm just learning about the benefits of coffee oil (strained roasted coffee in coconut oil) for hair growth.
> 
> I guess I am tardy to the coffee party lolol


I don't know because I couldn't handle the scent of the burdock root in it. I will have to make a pure coffee oil when I make it again. Sorry I couldn't report anything else hon.


----------



## weavepat (Jun 30, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Your hair is very thick!!  Is there any reason why you use the oil only once a week?  Have you tried coconut milk in your glosses?  I love it!  It can be found in the supermarket in the can milk section


Oiling my scalp on wash day keeps it from getting dry throughout the week but doesn't result in so much buildup that I have to use harsher cleansers.
I have used coconut milk in my glosses and you're right it does produce a great mix. I just don't use it right now bc my gloss bars already have lots of nourishing butters and oils. When I just use powders and aloe juice my hair is so coated in shea butter that I can apply a straight paste and be okay.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 30, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I don't know because I couldn't handle the scent of the burdock root in it. I will have to make a pure coffee oil when I make it again. Sorry I couldn't report anything else hon.



Oh ok.  I was under the impression that it was a DIY'er coffee oil with just coffee grinds and coconut oil.  Gotcha!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 30, 2018)

weavepat said:


> Oiling my scalp on wash day keeps it from getting dry throughout the week but doesn't result in so much buildup that I have to use harsher cleansers.
> I have used coconut milk in my glosses and you're right it does produce a great mix. I just don't use it right now bc my gloss bars already have lots of nourishing butters and oils. When I just use powders and aloe juice my hair is so coated in shea butter that I can apply a straight paste and be okay.




Good to know. Your hair is very thick and luscious!  I just feel like I'm late to the party because that coconut milk mixed with the powders makes for an easier rinse.  I'm addicted to it now lolol....


----------



## Aggie (Jun 30, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Oh ok.  I was under the impression that it was a DIY'er coffee oil with just coffee grinds and coconut oil.  Gotcha!


It was a diy oil but I added Burdock root to it and had no idea it was so strong and awful mixed with the coffee. When I do make it again, it will only be with coffee grounds, preferably organic coffee though.


----------



## sunflora (Jun 30, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> Will rinse out around 3pm today and I'll report back. * I applied it so thick that I may have to go down the street to the car wash and use one of those pressure washer rinses.  *Just walk right up in the bay, deposit some quarters and stand in the middle and rinse my hair and let it go down that huge drain.  Hopefully, I won't go down the drain with it lololol.....



This was me today!  I used two blocks of my Lush Noir bar with additional indigo, rose powder and amla oil. The extra powders ended up making double the normal batch size. I think Indigo loses it's properties when frozen if I read correctly, so I ended up slapping all of it on my hair after I had already applied it in braids. I really didn't wanna throw it out . My garbage disposal is gonna get to work in a few hours!


----------



## sunflora (Jun 30, 2018)

weavepat said:


> Since the year's half over, I figured I'd do a quick update.
> 
> I still use an ayurvedic spritz every day.
> I don't use the tea on my scalp as much but I could if I stop being lazy.
> ...



I don't think I've ever seen hair exactly like yours. Is it 4c? It is so incredibly beautiful!


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jun 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> This was me today!  I used two blocks of my Lush Noir bar with additional indigo, rose powder and amla oil. The extra powders ended up making double the normal batch size. I think Indigo loses it's properties when frozen if I read correctly, so I ended up slapping all of it on my hair after I had already applied it in braids. I really didn't wanna throw it out . My garbage disposal is gonna get to work in a few hours!



Trust me, I understand lololol...

We have a similar pressure hose outside.  So my dumba** asked my husband if he could rinse my hair out in the yard. of course, behind the house and he looked at me like I was crazy lolololol.....

I didn't want to clog my drains lolol..I can't stop giggling.  I thought the idea was genius.  Then I had a visual and thought...well what if he did use that to help me rinse my hair.  The pressure of the water hose may swoosh me across the yard slingin henna all ova the place....stuff like that would only happen to me tho lololol...


----------



## weavepat (Jun 30, 2018)

sunflora said:


> I don't think I've ever seen hair exactly like yours. Is it 4c? It is so incredibly beautiful!


Thank you. I usually just say type 4 because I know my hair is definitely in that group. Here's my wet hair without product.


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, ladies.

My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! And godspeed regarding your aims and goals! Take care!


----------



## sunflora (Jul 3, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> Hi, ladies.
> 
> My subscription expires this month. I won't be able to reply to the forum anymore, and before it expires I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for everything. I've learned a lot here and am really grateful to have been able to know you all. I so appreciate all the help and information and camaraderie. Blessings to you and yours! And godspeed regarding your aims and goals! Take care!



Why are you not renewing, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Jul 3, 2018)

sunflora said:


> Why are you not renewing, if you don't mind me asking?



I just want to reduce my SM time. I'm a super vocal person, just naturally, and I always find myself posting and chiming in when I don't mean to. Lol.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 5, 2018)

I'm still doing my weekly DCs but with ayurvedic powders including henna. I'm just too lazy to do it separately. I use the tea spritz still 3x a week & the CP oil 1x a week. I don't like flat hair. 

Anyway I noticed I'm barely having any hair shedding from daily grooming or co-washing. I think it's due to the henna & fenugreek.


----------



## sunflora (Jul 5, 2018)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> I just want to reduce my SM time. I'm a super vocal person, just naturally, and I always find myself posting and chiming in when I don't mean to. Lol.



I see, I don't blame you for that. I got rid of all of my social media years ago. LHCF is the only thing I came back to recently, and I do get sucked in... I think it's good to break away and focus on yourself, life, etc etc. You will surely be missed but good luck and make good use of the newly found time!!


----------



## sunflora (Jul 8, 2018)

Doing a mask of black rose tea, hibiscus, henna and amla mixed with Megatek. Should be a good amout of protein but hopefully not too much. I made a HUGE mess and wondered why I'm even doing this (well, to be honest, because I'm bored and can't sleep). 

I definitely prefer the Lush bars, so  I'll look into making my own gloss bars like CurlyProverbz as they are the same concept. I find them a lot less messy since I can melt them thick to the point that they don't drip.


----------



## naturalyogini (Jul 8, 2018)

Ok question:  Now that I chemical color my hair. (Hendigo wasn't cutting it). Is it safe to put henna in my DIY CP oil? The color killed my edges and temple and that oil made my hair grow like crazy. Just concerned about henna and boxed color. Thanks


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 8, 2018)

Although, I've prepped my DC with henna, fenugreek, and CP oil 3 days ago I'm feeling super lazy for I have yet to apply the mixture.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 15, 2018)

Had to throw away my henna DC mixture because it sat for too many days creating a dark crust on top of it. So I made another batch with cassia, aloe vera, and fenugreek mixed with DC.
Hair is thickening up. This ayurvedic regimen has been since April I believe.


----------



## Kindheart (Jul 22, 2018)

I checked this out and cannot understand the prices ...why is it so pricey if it’s not even made yet ???


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 22, 2018)

Has anyone every tried to use the herbs from teabags to infuse into oil???


----------



## Leo24Rule (Jul 24, 2018)

I'm getting so many compliments on my curls and I'm loving just how fuller my hair is!


----------



## Daina (Jul 25, 2018)

Hi Ladies for those who purchase Curly Proverbz products from Belle Bar should know they ended their collaboration and most of the products will be discontinued. Final day is 8/31 and currently only the glosses are available, the kit, the fenugreek oil and the hair tea.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2018)

Daina said:


> Hi Ladies for those who purchase Curly Proverbz products from Belle Bar should know they ended their collaboration and most of the products will be discontinued. Final day is 8/31 and currently only the glosses are available, the kit, the fenugreek oil and the hair tea.


Gee, what happened, do you know? Why did they end their collaboration?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 25, 2018)

sissimpson said:


> Has anyone every tried to use the herbs from teabags to infuse into oil???


I will be using mine. I have a few boxes of hibiscus teabags that I will be using and some other teas like green tea and black tea.


----------



## Daina (Jul 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> Gee, what happened, do you know? Why did they end their collaboration?



@Aggie, nothing really specific best I could gather from the video she posted was creative differences and both wanting to go in a new direction.


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 26, 2018)

Aggie said:


> I will be using mine. I have a few boxes of hibiscus teabags that I will be using and some other teas like green tea and black tea.


I have dried hibiscus, and about 10 different varieties of tea. I think I will try this.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 27, 2018)

I know I’m probably too late to officially join the challenge but I love Curly Proverbs regimen and have been doing Henna Glosses, Tea Rinses & her fenugreek hair oil since March 2018. The pic is my results from March 2018 to last week (July 17th 2018) when I texlaxed. I love this regimen.


----------



## sissimpson (Jul 29, 2018)

MzOptimistic said:


> The pic is my results from March 2018 to last week (July 17th 2018) when I texlaxed. I love this regimen.


You got great results!


----------



## Daina (Jul 29, 2018)

MzOptimistic said:


> I know I’m probably too late to officially join the challenge but I love Curly Proverbs regimen and have been doing Henna Glosses, Tea Rinses & her fenugreek hair oil since March 2018. The pic is my results from March 2018 to last week (July 17th 2018) when I texlaxed. I love this regimen.



Welcome to the thread...no time frame needed to join just post away!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 29, 2018)

sissimpson said:


> You got great results!


Thanks hun. I can’t wait until December to see more results lol


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 29, 2018)

Daina said:


> Welcome to the thread...no time frame needed to join just post away!


Thanks hun. Happy to be here.


----------



## Leo24Rule (Aug 2, 2018)

Currently sitting here online with Curly-Proverbz oil in my hair as I'm doing my weekly hot oil treatment.  My hair is thriving for sure...much fuller.  Gonna make a tea-spritz in my coffee maker as I sit here with a face mask on. Talk about multi-tasking


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 19, 2018)

Is it too late is it too late to rejoin  I’m ready to get serious about hair care. Goals: growth, shine, thickness, improved texture, and color (let’s bring out those red highlights honey lol)

Yesterday wash day:
Washed hair w black soap shampoo
Detangled Giovanni SAS conditioner
Deep condition w Mint Babbassu
Tea spritz
Kinky curly knot today leave in
Shea butter to twist

Tea spritz I used two tea bags: green tea hibiscus + chamomile lavender

Plan: wash weekly or every other week
Re twist (aka re-moisturize and seal) between washing w tea spritz + KCKT + whipped Shea butter

Henna Oil to pre-poo / hot oil treat:
I’m thinking: henna + hibiscus + amla + brahmi + bhringraj in EVCO (maybe add EVOO?) w a little castor oil infused via candle warmer?

Fusion of culture inspired deep conditioner  every 2 weeks:
Shea butter + hibiscus amla (2:1 ratio) + honey +  a little JBCO

Monthly herbal mask:
Nupur 9 Henna + hibiscus + amla + aloe vera powder mixed w coconut milk (the hibiscus and aloe vera are new additions I want to try)

Thoughts and Suggestions to my regimen ?
I know everyone lives fenugreek powder but I’ve never used it and not sure where to incorporate


----------



## Daina (Aug 21, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Is it too late is it too late to rejoin  I’m ready to get serious about hair care. Goals: growth, shine, thickness, improved texture, and color (let’s bring out those red highlights honey lol)
> 
> Yesterday wash day:
> Washed hair w black soap shampoo
> ...



Sounds like a good plan to me! I use fenugreek mainly in my CP oil, but I also use it in my cassia glosses.


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 21, 2018)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> *Super Hair Growth Oil DIY recipe | *
> 
> She added the powders to a jar.  Add the warm coconut oil and olive oil.  Next add your essential oils. She suggests infusing the oils for four weeks, but of course, we are advanced in that we now are using warmers, crockpots, etc.
> 
> Let me know if I've missed something.




Can you elaborate on the quoted portion above? The last time I tried to use a crock pot my jar exploded but I think that’s Becca I wasn’t heating the oil up with the lid on (I should know better from lessons about temperature and pressure in school smh) I have a candle warmer and would love to know how to use it to infuse herbs into the oil like do I ads everything all together or need to heat the powders first and how long do I leave on the warmer etc


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Aug 21, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> Can you elaborate on the quoted portion above? The last time I tried to use a crock pot my jar exploded but I think that’s Becca I wasn’t heating the oil up with the lid on (I should know better from lessons about temperature and pressure in school smh) I have a candle warmer and would love to know how to use it to infuse herbs into the oil like do I ads everything all together or need to heat the powders first and how long do I leave on the warmer etc



I usually add the powders altogether with the oil and leave on the burner.  I usually infuse my oil over the course of a few days.  

Just recently, I had some Fenugreek Seeds mixed with coconut oil infused outside in my back yard in the sun because it has been so hot here.  This resulted in a golden hue type of oil and smells sweet lolol... I left it outside for a few days.

The last time I infused my herbs, I did it over the course of a few days.  If you don't have an old crock pot, try using a regular pot with water filled half way on a low flame. Be careful and make sure you watch it so the water does not boil out completely.  Also, I used a mason jar with the lid on.  

I hope this helped!


----------



## SunkissedLife (Aug 24, 2018)

@ThatJerseyGirl thanks for the tips. 

Currently infusing on a candle warmer in small mason jar:
3/4 jar EVCO
1/4 jar EVOO
2 tablespoons Nupur henna
1 heaping tablespoon Hesh amla
1 tablespoon rose powder

planning to infuse until I use for wash day on Sunday. excited to start seeing my growth take off with henna oil and hoping it'll boost red highlights in my hair. if my hair likes this mix I'll prob do increase the henna and amla amount with more oil and infuse for longer next time.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Aug 31, 2018)

The curly proverbz collab with Belle Bars ends today ladies.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Sep 3, 2018)

*UPDATE
*
​Before was taken on March 3 when I started this Challenge as well as the CurlyProberbz Challenge.

After was taken on August 25. Honestly I should have taken pics today Sep 2 since my definition was even better. I’m just elated. I suffered a major setback March 2017... literally bald in some areas and I’m just about 80% recovered (noticeable length difference to myself)

*Prepoo* - Belle Bar “Cairo” and aloe vera gel (Naptural85 aloe leaf tutorial)

*Cleanse* - I alternated FAITHFULLY biweekly between my B.B. Rhassoul DIY wash (CP & Nap85 has rhassoul tutorials) & a shikakai (ayurvedic) shampoo bar

*Condition* - I also alternated FAITHFULLY between moisture & strengthing as apart of the Belle Bar X CurlyProverbz challenge (if you’re familiar). Week 1 (B.B. Waikiki + Shea Moisture HP Mask) Week 2 (B.B. x CP Henna Gloss + EBW Masque) 
 
*Rinse/LOC Method* - I tried sticking to the rice water rinse but it was hard remembering to prep 48 hrs before wash day to allow for fermentation. But I did like the results. 

Leave In - Maximrum Hydration Method
     (As of 8/25 Belle Bar Sudan & Natty Leave In)
Oil - Shea Moisture High Porosity Oil
Cream - Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
     (As of 8/25 Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Setting Creme - See CurlyProverbz Wash n Go Routine) 

Gel - Eco (Olive PERMANENTLY), KCCC for twist outs)


----------



## Daina (Sep 3, 2018)

TamaraShaniece said:


> *UPDATE
> *
> View attachment 434699​Before was taken on March 3 when I started this Challenge as well as the CurlyProberbz Challenge.
> 
> ...



Your curls are beautiful and well moisturized!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2018)

Daina said:


> Your curls are beautiful and well moisturized!


Ditto!


----------



## Leo24Rule (Sep 15, 2018)

I really want to dye my hair that copper color on trend now. I haven't used henna in 2 - 3 weeks. Would it be okay to put the copper dye on top of that and continue using cassia instead?

My twin along with RiRi so you can get a feel for the hair again and what I look like. https://www.instagram.com/carmen.solomons/


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 16, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> View attachment 435405 View attachment 435407 View attachment 435409
> 
> I really want to dye my hair that copper color on trend now. I haven't used henna in 2 - 3 weeks. Would it be okay to put the copper dye on top of that and continue using cassia instead?
> 
> My twin along with RiRi so you can get a feel for the hair again and what I look like. https://www.instagram.com/carmen.solomons/



ugh. L O V E  
although I'm not sure about how the henna will act with the dye just because most likely your stylist will bleach you first before applying color which may cause the henna color to come through more, which is kind of orangeish so it might work <3


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 16, 2018)

You can pretty much put the fenugreek powder anywhere you’d rinse it out. Best use imo is added to any kind of DC or Rx where it’ll be sitting in your hair for a little while. If it’s mixed well, my experience is that it makes whatever you add it to 10x more slippery. I LOVE it! I hope you have good results with it too!


SunkissedLife said:


> Thoughts and Suggestions to my regimen ?
> I know everyone lives fenugreek powder but I’ve never used it and not sure where to incorporate


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 16, 2018)

So I just made this masque/clay treatment that was CP inspired with a few alterations. I’ve never used fenugreek powder in something I was using more like a cleanser (well, with clay). bayBAY, it was FABULOUS, new favorite! Holy grail status! Why have I only been using fenugreek powder in my oils and ROs???
I had such curl poppage and clumpage I am dying to do a WnG though all that definition will go to waste under a hard hat tomorrow 
ETA: I wanna share a pic but the site won’t let me :/


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 16, 2018)

So do y’all recommend buying fenugreek powder or seeds?

Did anyone catch CurlyProverbz video of fenugreek/aloe vera spritz? It seems like such an easy way to make and incorporate into a routine


----------



## kxlot79 (Sep 16, 2018)

I have both but I prefer the powder. I’d use the seeds for steeping in oil, personally.


SunkissedLife said:


> So do y’all recommend buying fenugreek powder or seeds?


----------



## SunkissedLife (Sep 17, 2018)

SunkissedLife said:


> So do y’all recommend buying fenugreek powder or seeds?
> 
> Did anyone catch CurlyProverbz video of fenugreek/aloe vera spritz? It seems like such an easy way to make and incorporate into a routine



Also let’s not forget. All major hair trends/finds/secrets happen here first. I may have just joined recently but I’ve been lurking for years - don’t judge me! lol

Peep this thread from 2014 about fenugreek: 
https://longhaircareforum.com/threa...iness-great-slip-stops-shedding-cheap.697429/

I’m planning to get the seeds to soak for a spritz (seems the easiest least messy way to try) per CP video and add hibiscus tea


----------



## naturalagain2 (Sep 18, 2018)

Leo24Rule said:


> View attachment 435405 View attachment 435407 View attachment 435409
> 
> I really want to dye my hair that copper color on trend now. I haven't used henna in 2 - 3 weeks. Would it be okay to put the copper dye on top of that and continue using cassia instead?
> 
> My twin along with RiRi so you can get a feel for the hair again and what I look like. https://www.instagram.com/carmen.solomons/




I dyed my hair similar to the copper color. It was about 2 or 3 months from my last henna session. It was fine. No problems whatsoever. I wouldn't continue to use cassia though after dying it though.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 8, 2018)

My LOC Method is adopted from CP wash n go video using 

(Belle Bar - Sudan)
-Natty Naturals Leave In Conditioner 
-Camille Rose Naturals Coconut Water Creme
-Eco Styler Olive Oil


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Oct 8, 2018)

Fall / Winter CP plans 

Keep my hair in twists 50 % of the time and build up to 80%. 

Her green tea & castor oil method on twists seems like a great idea since I’ll be wearing a SLAP anyway to protect my hair from the cold.


----------



## mzteaze (Dec 25, 2018)

Is anyone planning on keeping up with this in 2019?

I made a batch of henna gloss bars based on this recipe.


----------



## Aggie (Dec 25, 2018)

The only thing I think I will do are herbal tea rinses with the powders I have in my stash to use them up and after they are finished up, I will not be keeping up with this. Too much work for me since I'm a little busier and really don't have the time anymore.


----------



## Daina (Dec 26, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Is anyone planning on keeping up with this in 2019?
> 
> I made a batch of henna gloss bars based on this recipe.



I am, I still make and use the oil, cassia glosses and ayurveda infused shea butter. I will still post in here. Also looking to add rice water and have been looking at a few of her recent videos for that.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 26, 2018)

mzteaze said:


> Is anyone planning on keeping up with this in 2019?
> 
> I made a batch of henna gloss bars based on this recipe.



Pretty much moved over to the ayur herb onion garlic tea thread.


----------



## Tefnut (Jul 3, 2019)

Do you mind sharing Curly Proverbz green tea and castor oil method? Unable to find it online. TIA!



TamaraShaniece said:


> Fall / Winter CP plans
> 
> Keep my hair in twists 50 % of the time and build up to 80%.
> 
> Her green tea & castor oil method on twists seems like a great idea since I’ll be wearing a SLAP anyway to protect my hair from the cold.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jul 25, 2019)

Tefnut said:


> Do you mind sharing Curly Proverbz green tea and castor oil method? Unable to find it online. TIA!



Better late than never


----------



## Tefnut (Aug 5, 2019)

Yes, it is! 
Did you use the Belle Bar tea mix or make your own based on the herbal ingredients? 
Thank you!


TamaraShaniece said:


> Better late than never


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 23, 2019)

@Krik_krak_89 
FYI -


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Aug 23, 2019)

Tefnut said:


> Yes, it is!
> Did you use the Belle Bar tea mix or make your own based on the herbal ingredients?
> Thank you!


 
I used the BB tea mix


----------



## snoop (Nov 19, 2019)

I just mixed some of her growth oil last night and am trying it out starting today.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 19, 2021)

TamaraShaniece said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> View attachment 434699​Before was taken on March 3 when I started this Challenge as well as the CurlyProberbz Challenge.
> 
> ...


Wow. Look at that growth. How long is your hair now??


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 20, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Wow. Look at that growth. How long is your hair now??


 Left / Oct 2020 - Right / June 2021


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 20, 2021)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Pretty much moved over to the ayur herb onion garlic tea thread.


Hi.oh wow 


TamaraShaniece said:


> Left / Oct 2020 - Right / June 2021View attachment 473069


 this is so impressive. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 27, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Hi.oh wow
> 
> this is so impressive. Thanks for sharing.





TamaraShaniece said:


> Left / Oct 2020 - Right / June 2021View attachment 473069


Can you link that thread you mentioned? I did a couple of searches and couldn’t find it. Thank you!!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jun 27, 2021)

KenyafromCT said:


> Can you link that thread you mentioned? I did a couple of searches and couldn’t find it. Thank you!!








						20-21 Coffee Tea Acv Ayur Onion Rice Chebe Challenge
					

Welcome Sista' Challengers!:wave:  @Lita @Artemis24  @spacetygrss  @WaistLengthDreams  @KinksAndInk  @Ltown  @mzteaze  @weavepat  @GGsKin @imaginary  @MzSwift  @shawnyblazes @BeautifulRoots  @Beachy  @Aggie @LadyPBC  @ckisland  @Prisangela  @TamaraShaniece  @water_n_oil  @grow  @redecouvert...



					longhaircareforum.com


----------



## snoop (Oct 28, 2021)

Bumping with a question:

Has anyone done treatments (i.e. masks or glosses) more than once per week?  Did you see any difference between twice weekly treatments and weekly treatments?


----------



## KenyafromCT (Oct 28, 2021)

snoop said:


> Bumping with a question:
> 
> Has anyone done treatments (i.e. masks or glosses) more than once per week?  Did you see any difference between twice weekly treatments and weekly treatments?


I haven’t. But a hair vlogger on YT says she does and her hair was so thick and juicy. Can’t remember who it was.


----------

